# Washington DC timeline by BradsterUSA



## kttykat

Nb. Updated version:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw_aJHOQKMLQRU5wS1h4SUg5SUk/edit?pli=1

Bradster did a great job on creating a timeline for Washington DC but is either too lazy or too shy to post a thread himself so I am doing it for him 

Hope you don't mind Brad.... good job btw....

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw_aJHOQKMLQNUh5el9KSklKcG8/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1
> 
> Bradster did a great job on creating a timeline for Washington DC but is either too lazy or too shy to post a thread himself so I am doing it for him
> 
> Hope you don't mind Brad.... good job btw....
> 
> Kttykat


I think its the lazy part!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Really great, thanks a lot!


----------



## tiffiny

Good job Bradster!! I saw in another thread that Washington D.C. is slow. So it's nice to see how long "slow" is.. 

Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300)
paper - Without Agent
Health Check Completed: January 15, 2013
Mailed Out Visa Application with FBI check: January 22, 2013 
Delivery confirmation of Australian Embassy receiving application: January 24, 2012 

Still waiting on CO! (I'm learning on how to be more patient!)

Tiffiny
(I'm a Missourian)


----------



## bradsterusa

made a few Changes to Show some statistics that might be interesting LOL, I was bored again

Also cleaned up some dates that where entered in the wrong format somehow when I copied n pasted them


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> made a few Changes to Show some statistics that might be interesting LOL, I was bored again
> 
> Also cleaned up some dates that where entered in the wrong format somehow when I copied n pasted them


Date format  another of those annoying little differences....

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> Date format  another of those annoying little differences....
> 
> Kttykat


Lol yushhh

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## richh1833

Heres my details,

Lodged 4/10/12 Acknowledge 4/13/12 Front loaded with all police checks medical checks were down sometime in May, and as of now Its just past 10 months.

There hasn't been any contact from the CO at all.


----------



## bradsterusa

Updated the timeline with your info rich1833 thanks!


----------



## richh1833

I think there is a mistake. i meant 10/4/12


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Maybe you should just write out either October 4th or April 10th to avoid any further confusion


----------



## richh1833

haha Yes! April 10th!


----------



## bradsterusa

richh1833 said:


> I think there is a mistake. i meant 10/4/12


I have it as april 10th on the spreadsheet


----------



## richh1833

haha, sorry. Silly me must of misread it in the middle of the night.

I pretty concerned about the fact that State/FBI checks are gonna run out and theres no way to get new ones as shes not a resident of the US anymore.


----------



## bradsterusa

Might just have to get new ones from where you are now... They usually want current ones from whereever your living

This is NOT Immigration advise, just personal comments


----------



## NiPa

Hi Everyone

I have finally lodged the Partner Temporary Offshore Visa (Subclass 309 & 100) for my wife. I am the sponsor (AU resident) currently residing in US. We lodged the application on 7th February 2013 but still haven't received the acknowledgement email from the Washington embassy, however the credit card has already been charged. Its been almost been 1 month since the lodgement date but we still haven't received the acknowledgement email, is this normal?

I would like to hear from others who have applied from US for the same visa class or similar during this timeframe, who are still waiting on the acknowledgement email or have received already received the email.

Cheers.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

I got mine within a week of sending the documents, but I'm on a PMV 300 visa which may or may not be handled by different case officers. In any case, good luck!


----------



## bradsterusa

I recieved my confirmation within a week as well , ide call the americas service line and confirm they have your proper contact information


----------



## NiPa

I called up twice, the first time when I called up they said I was within the timeline and I should receive it in a day or two. The second time when I called up was after the 1-2 day time period, they said it takes 1-2 weeks after the the application is registered, now even the 2 week period has passed but still no email. However they did give me the registration number. But they also mentioned that you had called up couple of days ago inquiring for the same thing, hence I am sceptical about calling again and again, don't want to piss them off. I checked the copy of forms that I had sent and email address is correct. Now I am thinking of calling them up after the 1 month mark (mid March). Its so frustrating. Is it true that the processing at Washington has slowed down?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

NiPa said:


> Is it true that the processing at Washington has slowed down?


I think without a doubt this is true. From what I can tell, the last visa granted out of that office for 300/309s was January 10th. Almost two months ago. And if you go back through this thread, visas were granted at a much more steady and regular pace in 2012.

You'll find in dealing with the call center what most of us already know: They aren't helpful. In fact, they can often be unhelpful and give contradictory advice sometimes. They can be rude (depending on who you talk to), they will be short with you, they will be even more vague than the DIAC, and yes, they will make you feel like you're pestering them.

I've stopped calling them altogether because I'm always left feeling more confused than I was before. I would try the automated email inquiry thing on the DIAC website. That's usually more helpful, but even then sometimes they just flat out ignore you.

Good luck and welcome to our world .


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> I called up twice, the first time when I called up they said I was within the timeline and I should receive it in a day or two. The second time when I called up was after the 1-2 day time period, they said it takes 1-2 weeks after the the application is registered, now even the 2 week period has passed but still no email. However they did give me the registration number. But they also mentioned that you had called up couple of days ago inquiring for the same thing, hence I am sceptical about calling again and again, don't want to piss them off. I checked the copy of forms that I had sent and email address is correct. Now I am thinking of calling them up after the 1 month mark (mid March). Its so frustrating. Is it true that the processing at Washington has slowed down?


If they gave you a File Reference Number and your contact information was correct on your application, then your probably fine for now and ide check back like you said later after some time has passed, try to limit my calls to them to less then one per month to not piss them off LOL


----------



## NiPa

Well...I think I will wait till 15th March before I send them an email via immigration website.


----------



## NiPa

Well yesterday I sent an email via the Immigration Americas page inquiring about the acknowledgement email, got an immidiate automated reply stating that the email has been submitted to the Dept of Immigration and Citizenship and for further inquiries contact the Canada call centre....

Well still waiting for the acknowledgement email...
My head hurts with all this waiting and uncertainty...


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> Well yesterday I sent an email via the Immigration Americas page inquiring about the acknowledgement email, got an immidiate automated reply stating that the email has been submitted to the Dept of Immigration and Citizenship and for further inquiries contact the Canada call centre....
> 
> Well still waiting for the acknowledgement email...
> My head hurts with all this waiting and uncertainty...


haha I know that feeling my head hurts too!


----------



## NiPa

By the way someone from US got their Partner Visa granted today (6th March). Read about it in another forum (Yanks down under). I have asked for more details (type of visa and time it took).

Fingers crossed, hopefully the wheels have started...


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> By the way someone from US got their Partner Visa granted today (6th March). Read about it in another forum (Yanks down under). I have asked for more details (type of visa and time it took).
> 
> Fingers crossed, hopefully the wheels have started...


That's great to hear, too bad they didn't post any of there application details on that other site


----------



## NiPa

Hi All

It's been a month since the Washington embassy received my application, but till date I haven't yet received the acknowledgement email. I was wondering has it ever happened that they directly send CO assignment email and skip the acknowledgement email step.

I did send an email and called the Canada number, the answers I got were not at all helpful.


----------



## bradsterusa

I Have ready responses from a few people that said it can take up to 90 days now to get your application acknowledgement... but that's just hearsay for now till its confirmed. Some Never hear from there CO till visa grant, its a weird system o.0



NiPa said:


> Hi All
> 
> It's been a month since the Washington embassy received my application, but till date I haven't yet received the acknowledgement email. I was wondering has it ever happened that they directly send CO assignment email and skip the acknowledgement email step.
> 
> I did send an email and called the Canada number, the answers I got were not at all helpful.


----------



## NiPa

Thanks for that Bradster, I think I should just switch off my mind and start enjoying the Californian Sun  

I have a question for you, in your latest updated timeline worksheet, on page 3 there is a 309 applicant who applied sometime in 2013 and got the CO assigned on 03/05/2013 however the application date is not clear, can you let me know when the application date was?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> Thanks for that Bradster, I think I should just switch off my mind and start enjoying the Californian Sun
> 
> I have a question for you, in your latest updated timeline worksheet, on page 3 there is a 309 applicant who applied sometime in 2013 and got the CO assigned on 03/05/2013 however the application date is not clear, can you let me know when the application date was?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


if its the one im looking at they applied Feb 12 2013


----------



## NiPa

Great...they applied after I did and they already have a CO and I still don't have the acknowledgement email 

Well can't do anything about it....


----------



## bradsterusa

edited the sizing a bit to clear it up, after it syncs should be easier to read on the new version.

the DIAC never makes sense, the only certain thing about the DIAC is uncertainty im afraid.



NiPa said:


> Great...they applied after I did and they already have a CO and I still don't have the acknowledgement email
> 
> Well can't do anything about it....


----------



## stzn

I applied back in August, and got an email confirmation within a week, but haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

stzn said:


> I applied back in August, and got an email confirmation within a week, but haven't heard anything since then.


Which visa did you apply for? Any information you can give about your case helps out a lot. Thanks!


----------



## stzn

I applied for the 309, sent it to Washington in late August. My husband is Aussie and I'm American. I sent in the police checks with my application, and then after waiting a while and talking to immigration, they said I could get my medicals done to help "decrease" the processing time. So I got the medicals done in November, and immigration received them around the end of November. I haven't heard anything since I got my email to acknowledge my application.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

I'm afraid that your case sounds like a lot of the rest of ours. I haven't heard anything from DC either, aside from emails confirming that documents have arrived and such. I've read a lot on this forum that often "no news is good news", but that's a bit hard to swallow when you've been waiting a long time.


----------



## kttykat

NiPa said:


> Great...they applied after I did and they already have a CO and I still don't have the acknowledgement email
> 
> Well can't do anything about it....


We didn't get an acknowledgement email until after we called the Americas help line and complained that we hadn't got one. They said they would contact the embassy in Washington on our behalf, we had the acknowledgement three days after that.

Kttykat


----------



## NiPa

Today I received the much awaited "Acknowledgement Email"...
Small Milestone in a long journey


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> Today I received the much awaited "Acknowledgement Email"...
> Small Milestone in a long journey


Yay glad to hear it!


----------



## bashishot

NiPa said:


> Today I received the much awaited "Acknowledgement Email"...
> Small Milestone in a long journey


Great news! I am joining this thread to keep track of other US applicants!


----------



## woolfchans

I'm joining this thread too as I'm also waiting.


----------



## NiPa

At times you feel so Helpless when PMV's and Partner Visas from other countries are being granted in just 2-3 months


----------



## bradsterusa

Washington Dc embassy sure is dissapointing


----------



## bashishot

NiPa said:


> At times you feel so Helpless when PMV's and Partner Visas from other countries are being granted in just 2-3 months


Yeah really. I just saw one in another thread with 2mo processing!


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> Yeah really. I just saw one in another thread with 2mo processing!


o.0 that depressed me LOL


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> o.0 that depressed me LOL


If it makes you feel better, it wasn't a US person haha I think they were from Malaysia? I will try to find it!


----------



## bashishot

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...family-spouse-applications-339.html#post84333

Their timeline is on that forum.


----------



## bradsterusa

thank you bash



bashishot said:


> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...family-spouse-applications-339.html#post84333
> 
> Their timeline is on that forum.


----------



## NiPa

Fingers Crossed...St Patrick showers the Washington applicants with much awaited Approvals....


----------



## bashishot

NiPa said:


> Fingers Crossed...St Patrick showers the Washington applicants with much awaited Approvals....


We can only hope! I was just going through my daughter's closet and wanting to get rid of winter blankets but kept thinking "what if we don't get a visa?!?!" So frustrating!


----------



## bradsterusa

My 5 months is today o.0


----------



## Rina

bradsterusa said:


> My 5 months is today o.0


My 5 months is next week
Currently awaiting a reply to fiance coming to Oz before Visa approval, or hopefully to be approved before he leaves USA in 2 weeks.
In my next life...no long distance relationships


----------



## bradsterusa

Most DC visas are running way longer then 5 months atm :-(



Rina said:


> My 5 months is next week
> Currently awaiting a reply to fiance coming to Oz before Visa approval, or hopefully to be approved before he leaves USA in 2 weeks.
> In my next life...no long distance relationships


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> Most DC visas are running way longer then 5 months atm :-(


So frustrating!!! I wonder if it will pick up at all because there are elections this year?


----------



## Rina

bradsterusa said:


> Most DC visas are running way longer then 5 months atm :-(


SSShhhhhhhhh


----------



## bradsterusa

Rina said:


> SSShhhhhhhhh


Shusssshes up now lol


----------



## stzn

bradsterusa said:


> Most DC visas are running way longer then 5 months atm :-(


my 7 months is rapidly approaching this week. frustrated doesn't even come close hah


----------



## sarahw418

My fiancé and I just applied. I'm not feeling too good after reading these posts :/


----------



## bashishot

sarahw418 said:


> My fiancé and I just applied. I'm not feeling too good after reading these posts :/


Tell me about it! I wasn't expecting this at all. I shouldn't have read the forums haha But...there are so many nice, informative people on here. We will all have to meet up in Australia!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm all for a US ex-pat meetup when we all get there. You guys may be waiting quite a while for me though.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm all for a US ex-pat meetup when we all get there. You guys may be waiting quite a while for me though.


Here's the deal...in 2 - 5 years, we can all get together!! OR we can all work for immigration!


----------



## sarahw418

Would be fun!  hopefully we all make it over in a timely manner...


----------



## sarahw418

I started my timeline  very excited. even though I'm only at the start of a very long wait


----------



## kttykat

The DC timeline spread sheet is doing something strange atm.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

Yes it got messed up in the last update ill sort it after work today lol(usually all the extra data is hidden)


----------



## najjur

Hi Washington group
I'm some what new to this forum, my husband is American and I'm the Australian. I've been following this thread and thought I would add my two cents. Firstly a big thanks to Bradterusa for creating the spreadsheet and keeping it updated. It's a good way to visually see how long the applications are taking. 
Being absolutely frustrated by the long wait times faced by applicants in DC, I sent an email to my Federal member and her response was to contact the US consulate in Sydney, either she didn't understand my email or doesn't have a clue about how the immigration process in Australia works. So I sent an email to the minister of immigration, I highly doubt I'll get a response but I thought it was worth a shot, especially this being an election year. I also encourage those with partners in Australia to get in contact with their federal members and let them know about the delays being faced and how emotionally difficult it is for the parties involved. I figure the more noise we make the more likely someone will something about it.
From the latest updates it looks as though a few people got there visas granted on the 19th of March, so here's hoping that the COs in DC are finally getting their act together.
Even though my husband is only on his 3 1/2 month mark it already feels like an eternity, I absolutely dread the thought that we are only half way through the waiting period


----------



## NiPa

Good Morning Everyone....

Hope this new week brings with it lots of approvals....

Fingers Crossed....


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

NiPa said:


> Good Morning Everyone....
> 
> Hope this new week brings with it lots of approvals....
> 
> Fingers Crossed....


Especially considering that the embassy is closed Friday this week and Monday next


----------



## bashishot

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Especially considering that the embassy is closed Friday this week and Monday next


Oh no, I forgot about that! My 2mo anniversary of submitting is on the 28th!


----------



## bradsterusa

Hurry Up Immigration! LOL


----------



## NiPa

I wish there was some kind of dance you could perform for the approvals to rain left, right and center.... Just like in "How I Met your Mother" where Ted does a Rain Dance and it starts raining.....


Just trying out all possibilities.....Keeping no stone unturned....


----------



## bradsterusa

NiPa said:


> I wish there was some kind of dance you could perform for the approvals to rain left, right and center.... Just like in "How I Met your Mother" where Ted does a Rain Dance and it starts raining.....
> 
> Just trying out all possibilities.....Keeping no stone unturned....


im trying the Thomas the Tanker Engine Approach, "I THINK THEY CAN I THINK THEY CAN I THINK THEY CAN!!"


----------



## Circe

Just joining this thread to keep up with DC apps.  poorly we had always been told and assumed we would be waiting 3-5 months... So actually put off lodging because we didn't want a date to enter that was too early! ( newborn) ... Now it looks like just the same problem in reverse. Sigh. Will just have to try and enjoy the *long holiday* before oz.. To try and make it seem not so stressful. DH is doing worse than me though with frustration.


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> Just joining this thread to keep up with DC apps.  poorly we had always been told and assumed we would be waiting 3-5 months... So actually put off lodging because we didn't want a date to enter that was too early! ( newborn) ... Now it looks like just the same problem in reverse. Sigh. Will just have to try and enjoy the *long holiday* before oz.. To try and make it seem not so stressful. DH is doing worse than me though with frustration.


Your husband is here with you right? We have flights booked for September (postponed a Feb vacation) and hopefully it's not an issue because our son needs to start Kindergarten in Australia in January! It's so frustrating not having firm plans.


----------



## Circe

Yep we are both in the states. He is US and I'm Aus cit... We were really hoping to be back in Aus by July but I doubt it'll happen at this rate. We've already given notice to move out of our place and are moving interstate and waiting it out in LA with family in a couple months. It'll be easier to get bubs australian citizenship and passport from LA too, and honestly I think we will get all that before DH is granted visa.

I'm understanding everything takes time, but it is certainly hard not being able to make fixed plans with kids and pets involved! 

Did you get an email from CO directly ? Ours was just written with the name in the acknowledgement email... And when I called asking how I was meant to communicate with CO I was just told "you can't, they will ask you if you need anything else" Even though it says all over the place to communicate to your OC any changes in plans..?? We will just notify snail mail with our app number when we change address but it still feels like we aren't allowed to talk to the person who I thought would be supportive through it all and be able to answer any q's!


Do you know if oz hires/ budgets or perhaps the sequester has anything to do with the slow processing of late? Maybe just a lot of us are leaving at the same time..... Haha.


----------



## bradsterusa

Maybe if we send some Starbucks over it will wake them up and get them working!


----------



## Circe

Cookies always help.


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> Yep we are both in the states. He is US and I'm Aus cit... We were really hoping to be back in Aus by July but I doubt it'll happen at this rate. We've already given notice to move out of our place and are moving interstate and waiting it out in LA with family in a couple months. It'll be easier to get bubs australian citizenship and passport from LA too, and honestly I think we will get all that before DH is granted visa.
> 
> I'm understanding everything takes time, but it is certainly hard not being able to make fixed plans with kids and pets involved!
> 
> Did you get an email from CO directly ? Ours was just written with the name in the acknowledgement email... And when I called asking how I was meant to communicate with CO I was just told "you can't, they will ask you if you need anything else" Even though it says all over the place to communicate to your OC any changes in plans..?? We will just notify snail mail with our app number when we change address but it still feels like we aren't allowed to talk to the person who I thought would be supportive through it all and be able to answer any q's!
> 
> Do you know if oz hires/ budgets or perhaps the sequester has anything to do with the slow processing of late? Maybe just a lot of us are leaving at the same time..... Haha.


I think a lot of people applied at the end of last year because of the huge fee hike. I got a standard email with my reference number, CO's name (but never any contact from them yet), and my TRN number for the E filing of medicals. And yes, the citizenship and passport for the kids doesn't take long at all!


----------



## bradsterusa

Circe said:


> Yep we are both in the states. He is US and I'm Aus cit... We were really hoping to be back in Aus by July but I doubt it'll happen at this rate. We've already given notice to move out of our place and are moving interstate and waiting it out in LA with family in a couple months. It'll be easier to get bubs australian citizenship and passport from LA too, and honestly I think we will get all that before DH is granted visa.
> 
> I'm understanding everything takes time, but it is certainly hard not being able to make fixed plans with kids and pets involved!
> 
> Did you get an email from CO directly ? Ours was just written with the name in the acknowledgement email... And when I called asking how I was meant to communicate with CO I was just told "you can't, they will ask you if you need anything else" Even though it says all over the place to communicate to your OC any changes in plans..?? We will just notify snail mail with our app number when we change address but it still feels like we aren't allowed to talk to the person who I thought would be supportive through it all and be able to answer any q's!
> 
> Do you know if oz hires/ budgets or perhaps the sequester has anything to do with the slow processing of late? Maybe just a lot of us are leaving at the same time..... Haha.


The Co's don't like it if you communicate with them unless its started by them asking you a question, and the Americas Service Line can't do anything but answer general inquiries. It sucks being kept out of the loop, but in reality most of the time we spend waiting not much is being done with our case, its just sitting in a cue, waiting to be assessed.


----------



## dg_aussie

bashishot said:


> Your husband is here with you right? We have flights booked for September (postponed a Feb vacation) and hopefully it's not an issue because our son needs to start Kindergarten in Australia in January! It's so frustrating not having firm plans.


Sounds similar to us! We need our twins to start kindy in aus in january, and we are hoping to leave in August. Haven't booked flights yet, but I've come close!! I don't want to wait too long to book, prices go up and we need 5 seats together. We also sold our house and have a rental in the interim, so I hope immi comes through for us at around the 5-6month mark and not longer! Hope someone gets good news out of DC this week!!


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> I think a lot of people applied at the end of last year because of the huge fee hike. I got a standard email with my reference number, CO's name (but never any contact from them yet), and my TRN number for the E filing of medicals. And yes, the citizenship and passport for the kids doesn't take long at all!


It's even nice to hear that what we got was the same as everyone else's. When we called a week after payment went through and we still hadn't heard anything, person on phone suggested it was odd we hadn't heard back yet... But after another week the next POP said oh that's normal for it to be a few weeks. It can be unsettling when you feel like no one knows what is going on.


----------



## Circe

bradsterusa said:


> just sitting in a cue, waiting to be assessed.


We at least feel happier now we know we are actually IN a queue! Before we weren't even sure we were that far yet.


----------



## bashishot

dg_aussie said:


> Sounds similar to us! We need our twins to start kindy in aus in january, and we are hoping to leave in August. Haven't booked flights yet, but I've come close!! I don't want to wait too long to book, prices go up and we need 5 seats together. We also sold our house and have a rental in the interim, so I hope immi comes through for us at around the 5-6month mark and not longer! Hope someone gets good news out of DC this week!!


We haven't enrolled him in Kindergarten here for September so I am on edge about him starting! The last thing I want to do is have him have to start here then switch schools...and countries!


----------



## dg_aussie

bashishot said:


> We haven't enrolled him in Kindergarten here for September so I am on edge about him starting! The last thing I want to do is have him have to start here then switch schools...and countries!


I know, it's a lot for the kiddos as is! 
I think you'll be ok for September flights!  you've planned for plenty of time, so I have hope that immi will come through!


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> I think a lot of people applied at the end of last year because of the huge fee hike. I got a standard email with my reference number, CO's name (but never any contact from them yet), and my TRN number for the E filing of medicals. And yes, the citizenship and passport for the kids doesn't take long at all!


I think my jaw hit the floor when I re-looked over the application at the start of the new year - checking prices etc! That was quite a hike!!


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> We can only hope! I was just going through my daughter's closet and wanting to get rid of winter blankets but kept thinking "what if we don't get a visa?!?!" So frustrating!


I have the same thoughts about selling items that we will no longer need... the thought of another New York winter is just so... BLAH!!


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> I have the same thoughts about selling items that we will no longer need... the thought of another New York winter is just so... BLAH!!


We have 2 fake Christmas trees I have been wanting to Freecycle but I'm too afraid to give them away in case we need them!! We are expecting snow in Boston tonight. I mean...really?!

I keep saying if it comes to September and I still don't have it, I will just go there on an ETA with my husband and the kids. It just doesn't feel real because it's still 6mo away!


----------



## bradsterusa

Im slowly donating/ disposing of everything i dont need so im not overwelmed when the time comes


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> We have 2 fake Christmas trees I have been wanting to Freecycle but I'm too afraid to give them away in case we need them!! We are expecting snow in Boston tonight. I mean...really?!
> 
> I keep saying if it comes to September and I still don't have it, I will just go there on an ETA with my husband and the kids. It just doesn't feel real because it's still 6mo away!


More snow!! Booo! 6 month winters are such a treat lol
I have the same thoughts as you... September would be ideal! If you travel on an ETA - you have to return to hear about your perm. visa right??
I get a little lost with ETA travel while this process is happening.


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> Im slowly donating/ disposing of everything i dont need so im not overwelmed when the time comes


Same with us. My husband says "One thing every week" which really means a bunch of stuff donated. By the way....do you want 2 Christmas trees that you can give back to me in case I don't get a visa?! Better yet, why don't you bring them to Australia with you and get them to me when I move!


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> More snow!! Booo! 6 month winters are such a treat lol
> I have the same thoughts as you... September would be ideal! If you travel on an ETA - you have to return to hear about your perm. visa right??
> I get a little lost with ETA travel while this process is happening.


From what I understand, you notify DIAC that you are traveling there on an ETA and they contact you when they are ready to grant your visa. You then fly out of the country (New Zealand, Bali, anywhere) and then fly back in on your new partner visa.


----------



## Circe

We're slowly getting rid of most things... Anything temporary doesn't concern me too much, we aren't really stuff people.. but i might feel differently if we had older kids, they would struggle more with "minimal living" than we will.. We want to post a LOT of records though and haven't quite figured out the best/cheapest/most reliable way to ship them yet... Since we'd be upset if they were damaged or warped due to temperature..
The biggest one to give us a headache is the car though. We still aren't sure how early to sell it and whether we want to take it interstate. I don't want to be stuck waiting to try and sell a car, but I don't want to spend too long with a rental either.


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> Same with us. My husband says "One thing every week" !


That's a great way to do it. Not overwhelming but at least you feel like you're doing something...


----------



## Circe

pmwoodward said:


> I think my jaw hit the floor when I re-looked over the application at the start of the new year - checking prices etc! That was quite a hike!!


If only the price hike paid for more staff to speed it up a bit 

Honestly it isn't that different to what we paid for my US greencard forms etc so I guess it doesn't seem so bad in the end.


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> From what I understand, you notify DIAC that you are traveling there on an ETA and they contact you when they are ready to grant your visa. You then fly out of the country (New Zealand, Bali, anywhere) and then fly back in on your new partner visa.


Really! I didn't know this!
ETA is only for 3 months correct??
Does the 8503 No Further Stay can be placed on a ETA?? We wanted to apply in Australia but we came across the wonderful 8503 restriction... I was so disappointed!


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> If only the price hike paid for more staff to speed it up a bit
> 
> Honestly it isn't that different to what we paid for my US greencard forms etc so I guess it doesn't seem so bad in the end.


Did you get citizenship here or just permanent residence? My husband got his citizenship a couple of years ago so hopefully it's not an issue! And you are right, US immigration is just as costly but it's all broken up instead of everything in one visa.


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> Really! I didn't know this!
> ETA is only for 3 months correct??


An ETA is valid for a year with multiple entries which I believe are every 3 months.


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> Did you get citizenship here or just permanent residence? My husband got his citizenship a couple of years ago so hopefully it's not an issue! And you are right, US immigration is just as costly but it's all broken up instead of everything in one visa.


Just residence, I doubt I'll ever apply for citizenship. We'll likely come back to visit and it might be nice one day to stay six months or so again, but we want to stay in oz for the foreseeable future. The health care and education is just so much better and it's the right choice for our kids. There is a lot of political goings on that really sadden me about living here, I feel like it might be better one day, but it'll take many years.


----------



## Circe

And holding dual citizenship wouldn't affect your visa to oz, AFAIK the last time I checked Australia acknowledges dual citizenship, while the US just sees that you are either a US citizen, or you aren't. For all intents and purposes they seemed to have it worded so that if they felt like it ( USA) they could take away your citizenship if they felt you had abandoned, but I'd say the likelihood of that happening is fairly remote and reserved for people they actually want to kick out.

Along the same lines as when I was interviewed in the states for residence I had to answer whether I was, ever had been, or had any intent of being a communist or participating in child pornography.. I think it's one of those questions they just 'ask' so that if they want to later and you end up being a national security threat they can boot you with no legal worries. Hubby and I had to keep from laughing when they asked if I was a communist. It felt a bit like I might have warped back into 1960!


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> Just residence, I doubt I'll ever apply for citizenship. We'll likely come back to visit and it might be nice one day to stay six months or so again, but we want to stay in oz for the foreseeable future. The health care and education is just so much better and it's the right choice for our kids. There is a lot of political goings on that really sadden me about living here, I feel like it might be better one day, but it'll take many years.


100% agree with you about the political stuff. It's a mess all around but we don't have to get into politics on here haha SO happy to hear you say that about the education system and health care though! It makes my day!

We figured if my husband and the kids all had dual citizenship, it would make things much easier moving back and forth if necessary.


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> 100% agree with you about the political stuff. It's a mess all around but we don't have to get into politics on here haha SO happy to hear you say that about the education system and health care though! It makes my day!
> 
> We figured if my husband and the kids all had dual citizenship, it would make things much easier moving back and forth if necessary.


Defo, maybe it's the australian in me but I really would rather not talk politics. I'm more of a 'just don't be an asshole' kind of person. Lol.

Seriously though, those two things really ended up making the choice for us, with regards to kids. It'll be better for our health too though. DH has worked in the medical system for 15 years, it amazed him that when we were in oz and he ended up with a growing staph infection(go figure, our bodies are only immune to what we have been exposed to before!), he could be in and out of the doctor, AND get a script filled for under $50. We get his insurance free because of his job, mine is 50%.. We still pay a couple hundred a month, and have co-insurance after we meet deductible. Similar plans in oz will only cost us a couple hundred (without any discounts) AND once we meet a deductible there is no co-insurance.. A hospital stay would be covered at 100% not just say, 75-90%.. aND we will be earning close to double what we earn here because the rate of pay is much higher.. Combined, it makes a huge difference. 
I have far more faith in the school and university system back in oz too. There are a couple of places that when I left were being bought/taken over by USA institutions, but for the most part I think the education is FAR more accessible and affordable. We aren't poor but we aren't well off enough orb*famous* enough to buy our way in to college.. And in oz I know our kid will still be able to afford to go, no problems, if they want to. Here.... I'd seriously wonder, and also feel that first degrees here are less valuable in terms of employment. I've seen (not really but close enough) supermarket jobs stating Bachelor degree required.


----------



## pmwoodward

_Just residence, I doubt I'll ever apply for citizenship. We'll likely come back to visit and it might be nice one day to stay six months or so again, but we want to stay in oz for the foreseeable future. The health care and education is just so much better and it's the right choice for our kids. There is a lot of political goings on that really sadden me about living here, I feel like it might be better one day, but it'll take many years._

I am more than 100% with you on this!!!! Visiting the states is one thing, living here is a whole new ball game... I wanna take my ball and go home now!


----------



## Circe

Haha.. Don't get me wrong it isn't all bad, there's just definitely stuff I miss, enough to make us want to go back to oz.


----------



## bashishot

Would anyone be willing to connect in a FB group? I feel like I keep spamming this thread with Freecycling my Christmas trees haha


----------



## sarahw418

Been over a week since they received my application and a week exactly since they took my fiancé's money and no word yet! Frustrating. I've already gotten rid of most of my belongings that I don't plan on keeping. Donated most of it. I'm living with my mother and step dad working. Our house starts actually being built in August and I wish I knew I would be there. We've already discussed postponing our wedding until feb :/


----------



## Circe

sarahw418 said:


> Been over a week since they received my application and a week exactly since they took my fiancé's money and no word yet! Frustrating. I've already gotten rid of most of my belongings that I don't plan on keeping. Donated most of it. I'm living with my mother and step dad working. Our house starts actually being built in August and I wish I knew I would be there. We've already discussed postponing our wedding until feb :/


Sarah most of us who have just applied took close to a month to receive the first email. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Circe

bashishot said:


> Would anyone be willing to connect in a FB group? I feel like I keep spamming this thread with Freecycling my Christmas trees haha


I would but don't use FB. I've started posting in the small USA/OZ group though


----------



## bashishot

Circe said:


> I would but don't use FB. I've started posting in the small USA/OZ group though


Where is that group?


----------



## Circe

Sorry, just meant the one on here 

http://www.australiaforum.com/groups/americans-australia.html


----------



## somedaysoon

*ETA VS 600 tourist visa*

Hi, My daughter and i came to Australia with the ETA visas thinking that our 300 visa would have to be approved within the 3 months the ETA allows us to stay in Australia before having to leave the country and reenter. Oops - the three month mark (total time since lodging in D.C. = 7 months) is rapidly approaching and no visa. So we have to choose between leaving australia and coming back in for another 3 months on the ETA or applying here for the 600 tourist visa ($290 each - ouch!) which would let us stay for up to an additional 12 months without having to leave the country (on the eta you can enter and leave australia as many times as you want within 12 months but can only stay for 3 months at a time. I'm now thinking that in our case it would have been smarter to just get the tourist visa in the US - it's much cheaper to apply for it from the US. I wish I'd found this forum earlier - it would have saved us time and money and worry!


----------



## Circe

You will need to be outside australia when your visa is granted if you were outside when you applied. Hopefully you have notified the department that you are currently in australia. Also, neither eta nor tourist visas are designed to bridge the waiting gap between when you apply for a partner visa and the time it is granted. There is a possibility you would be denied a 600 visa on that basis. Honestly if you applied for that visa (300) the assumption is that you stay outside australia until a decision is made. I would definitely inform them in writing that you are in Australia, personally I'm not sure I'd trust an automated email with something so important.


----------



## Circe

somedaysoon said:


> Hi, My daughter and i came to Australia with the ETA visas thinking that our 300 visa would have to be approved within the 3 months the ETA allows us to stay in Australia before having to leave the country and reenter. Oops - the three month mark (total time since lodging in D.C. = 7 months) is rapidly approaching and no visa. So we have to choose between leaving australia and coming back in for another 3 months on the ETA or applying here for the 600 tourist visa ($290 each - ouch!) which would let us stay for up to an additional 12 months without having to leave the country (on the eta you can enter and leave australia as many times as you want within 12 months but can only stay for 3 months at a time. I'm now thinking that in our case it would have been smarter to just get the tourist visa in the US - it's much cheaper to apply for it from the US. I wish I'd found this forum earlier - it would have saved us time and money and worry!


Also just reading back regarding your shipping items to Australia, did everything arrive okay? Were you happy with the company you used? You said you had everything shipped to Sydney, were any other capitols an option? 
We want to ship fairly little but are concerned with potential damage... And honestly it has seemed like an endless loop of Internet sites and nothing that felt legitimate so far.


----------



## NiPa

Hey Circe

Check this movers out, I had spoken to them a while back and they sounded reasonable and trust worthy, I found them through browsing, personally I dont know anyone who has used them.

Schumacher Cargo Logistics Shipping Process- Import and Export


----------



## stzn

NiPa said:


> I wish there was some kind of dance you could perform for the approvals to rain left, right and center.... Just like in "How I Met your Mother" where Ted does a Rain Dance and it starts raining.....
> 
> Just trying out all possibilities.....Keeping no stone unturned....


my husband and i tried this a few months ago, apparently it didn't work hahaha


----------



## somedaysoon

*shipping belongings*



Circe said:


> Also just reading back regarding your shipping items to Australia, did everything arrive okay? Were you happy with the company you used? You said you had everything shipped to Sydney, were any other capitols an option?
> We want to ship fairly little but are concerned with potential damage... And honestly it has seemed like an endless loop of Internet sites and nothing that felt legitimate so far.


We used Schumacher Cargo Logistics. The employee who deals with the shipping of household goods is named Martyn Cohen and he was very helpful and honest. We drove our stuff to L.A. to save some money and when the warehouse staff packed our belongings it actually took up less square footage than we had estimated and they charged us LESS than their initial quote. I had the same experience of searching online and having tons of email and phone responses from sales reps from different companies that seemed kind of "hard sell" and not very informative. The container ship that are stuff is on just arrived in Sydney this week so we haven't been able to pick our stuff up yet. I don't know about delivery to other cities but call Martyn. I had become so frustrated with investigating shipping options that when a friend asked how she could help us with our move I had her call and search and investigate the different frieght/moving companies for me and she was most impressed with Schumacher. I'll let you know about the state our belongings arrive in when we get them.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

somedaysoon said:


> We used Schumacher Cargo Logistics. The employee who deals with the shipping of household goods is named Martyn Cohen and he was very helpful and honest. We drove our stuff to L.A. to save some money and when the warehouse staff packed our belongings it actually took up less square footage than we had estimated and they charged us LESS than their initial quote. I had the same experience of searching online and having tons of email and phone responses from sales reps from different companies that seemed kind of "hard sell" and not very informative. The container ship that are stuff is on just arrived in Sydney this week so we haven't been able to pick our stuff up yet. I don't know about delivery to other cities but call Martyn. I had become so frustrated with investigating shipping options that when a friend asked how she could help us with our move I had her call and search and investigate the different frieght/moving companies for me and she was most impressed with Schumacher. I'll let you know about the state our belongings arrive in when we get them.


If you don't mind me asking, about how much did it cost, and how much did you ship?


----------



## sarahw418

I've gotten a few quotes for international shipping on crates and they're all about 4 thousand usd. I don't have a lot of belongings either! Pretty expensive. Does anyone know where I can find information about tv/DVD/bluray compatibility in Australia? I mean besides the plugs being different


----------



## Circe

I don't know what it's like now... But years ago you could buy region free DVD players.. Then you could only buy set region, to keep people from buying pirate DVDs in from china or buying from overseas.. There is also the difference of NTSC in the US vs PAL in Australia. USA is region 1, Australia is region 4.

Do you have a laptop you bought in the USA? If so, it will be set to region 1. Just use that to play any region 1 DVDs or Bluray you bring over. As long as your laptop has video out or HDMI out, you can just hook it up to your tv or receiver and play them just fine that way.  your laptop has a transformer so power is not an issue, just use a plug adaptor. Power is potentially an issue with any electronics that don't have a transformer, as Australia runs 240v not 110.


----------



## sarahw418

Great! Thanks


----------



## sarahw418

I do have a laptop but it's not bluray compatible might have to get one before I go seems like it will be the most cost effective route to go


----------



## KLS2010

Hi all! 

I'm new to this forum, but hoping I can hang out here for a bit (well, awhile it seems from this thread!).

We (I'm the Aussie, husband is the American) haven't applied for our 309 yet but hopefully will be within the next month or so. In the process of gathering info/docs and have decided to try to front-load with everything, although not sure it will help anyway. 

So looking forward to another long wait (I realise I'm new here - so just to let you know - that was meant sarcastically lol). Went through all this 2yrs ago to get my US visa. Took me 9mths to get that, so hoping for less of wait this time around (but not convinced that will happen). 

Thanks to everyone posting, helps to see other people going through the same thing


----------



## Marla

bradsterusa said:


> I think its the lazy part!


whats the meaning of #NOM??

Nice work by the way!


----------



## bradsterusa

Marla said:


> whats the meaning of #NOM??
> 
> Nice work by the way!


There is a formula set up in the spreadsheet, if the data to calculate processing time isnt available it displays that. When the spreadsheet updates, it looks for changes in timelines if someone updates there timeline with lets say grant date then the #NOM will change to the amt of processing days automatically.


----------



## bashishot

KLS2010 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but hoping I can hang out here for a bit (well, awhile it seems from this thread!).
> 
> We (I'm the Aussie, husband is the American) haven't applied for our 309 yet but hopefully will be within the next month or so. In the process of gathering info/docs and have decided to try to front-load with everything, although not sure it will help anyway.
> 
> So looking forward to another long wait (I realise I'm new here - so just to let you know - that was meant sarcastically lol). Went through all this 2yrs ago to get my US visa. Took me 9mths to get that, so hoping for less of wait this time around (but not convinced that will happen).
> 
> Thanks to everyone posting, helps to see other people going through the same thing


We have gone through lots of US immigration as well (fiance visa all the way through to citizenship) plus Aussie citizenship and passports for the kids. When will it end!!! Hopefully in a couple months!


----------



## bashishot

I just realized what today is. It's my 2mo anniversary of them receiving my application!


----------



## NiPa

Happy Second Month Anniversary Bashishot....   

Guess what, you are closer to your approval....


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> I just realized what today is. It's my 2mo anniversary of them receiving my application!


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## jmcd16

najjur said:


> Hi Washington group
> I'm some what new to this forum, my husband is American and I'm the Australian. I've been following this thread and thought I would add my two cents. Firstly a big thanks to Bradterusa for creating the spreadsheet and keeping it updated. It's a good way to visually see how long the applications are taking.
> Being absolutely frustrated by the long wait times faced by applicants in DC, I sent an email to my Federal member and her response was to contact the US consulate in Sydney, either she didn't understand my email or doesn't have a clue about how the immigration process in Australia works. So I sent an email to the minister of immigration, I highly doubt I'll get a response but I thought it was worth a shot, especially this being an election year. I also encourage those with partners in Australia to get in contact with their federal members and let them know about the delays being faced and how emotionally difficult it is for the parties involved. I figure the more noise we make the more likely someone will something about it.
> From the latest updates it looks as though a few people got there visas granted on the 19th of March, so here's hoping that the COs in DC are finally getting their act together.
> Even though my husband is only on his 3 1/2 month mark it already feels like an eternity, I absolutely dread the thought that we are only half way through the waiting period


Do you think this has anything to do with your short processing time? Did they ever respond to you? I'm just curious, since yours was approved ahead of a number of other apps on the Washington waiting list. If you think this had anything to do with it... Then I'm making my man write a letter too!


----------



## stzn

does anyone know where we would find an email address for the minister of immigration?


----------



## bradsterusa

We too are writting our local federal officials this weekend about the processing delays this weekend.


----------



## stzn

the federal officials on the american side or the australian side?


----------



## jmcd16

stzn said:


> does anyone know where we would find an email address for the minister of immigration?


[email protected]


----------



## bradsterusa

stzn said:


> the federal officials on the american side or the australian side?


Australian Side


----------



## cheesygarcia

Hello all! I have been using the forum for reference in preparing my partner's souse visa application. The information has been invaluable! My husband and I have been married for six years and we have 2 kids. I am the Australian and he is American.

I only signed up so I don't have a timeline yet. Here are our details:

Applied 3/11/13
CO assigned 3/18/13
Applied at DIAC Washington DC - front loaded application with CA state police and FBI clearances
Medicals 3/28/13


----------



## woolfchans

Welcome to the forum cheesygarcia.


----------



## bradsterusa

Sending you an invite to the Americans in Australia Social Group
It contains many discussions relevant to Immigration to Aus with American Partners

It can be reached via the community Links Tab

or via this URL
http://www.australiaforum.com/groups/americans-australia.html



cheesygarcia said:


> Hello all! I have been using the forum for reference in preparing my partner's souse visa application. The information has been invaluable! My husband and I have been married for six years and we have 2 kids. I am the Australian and he is American.
> 
> I only signed up so I don't have a timeline yet. Here are our details:
> 
> Applied 3/11/13
> CO assigned 3/18/13
> Applied at DIAC Washington DC - front loaded application with CA state police and FBI clearances
> Medicals 3/28/13


----------



## cheesygarcia

bradsterusa said:


> Sending you an invite to the Americans in Australia Social Group
> It contains many discussions relevant to Immigration to Aus with American Partners


Thanks!! I hope the social group would be available on the iphone app too.


----------



## bradsterusa

Its available on iphone thru that link but not via menues in the app, i visited it via the link and saved the bookmark to home screen to visit it on iphone


----------



## sarahw418

Cheesygarcia we are about the same timeline  i have an appointment for my medicals on apr 5th. There isn't any place close to me have to drive 5 hours. Hope it's not to cold in Atlanta!


----------



## somedaysoon

*shipping belongings*



IhopeI'mapproved said:


> If you don't mind me asking, about how much did it cost, and how much did you ship?


We shipped 10 of those big plastic storage crates from Target, a bicycle and a massage table. Also a small table (sentimental value - my dad made it). It cost 1,000 US from los angeles to sydney. We drove our stuff to the warehouse in L.A. and they it would have cost more to deliver to an address outside of greater Sydney. We just received notification that our ship has come in and they want another 200 dollars for custom fees. It is expensive but we decided to ship some stuff We needed more than the two free suitcases and one extra (for 70 dollars), that the airline would allow and most of the moving companies had a minimum of 100 square feet which is just about what we ended up with. Schumacher does seem willing to ship less than 100 square feet. Expensive but then this whole process has been pricey (but worth it if we ever get the visa). And shipping the stuff was cheap compared to getting my daughter's beloved mutt over here.


----------



## bashishot

Did anyone end up writing to immigration about processing times?


----------



## bradsterusa

We did


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> We did


Nice! I hope you hear back!


----------



## NiPa

The silence at Washington DC is killing me    
Has anyone heard anything recently????


----------



## woolfchans

Killing me too. I'm currently packing up our apt. Our shippers are coming in two weeks. A visa grant in the next three weeks would be good.


----------



## dg_aussie

NiPa said:


> The silence at Washington DC is killing me
> Has anyone heard anything recently????


Najjur was approved (in 4 months) last Thursday, that's the only peep I've heard from anyone waiting on DC.


----------



## richh1833

Put our timeline up!

By the way everyone thats waiting. we had everything that was needed. I believe our CO waited two weeks before our marriage date 26/03/13 to hand down her visa, so be careful in terms that he might want to give it to you right before your marriage.

Also, with CO's we had a CO from the start but they never messaged us or let us know about him. I believe, its to stop people from harassing them. Whoever replied to our email accidentally slipped his name/email to us, so I guess we got lucky!

Getting married on the 19th of April! Hopefully We'll put in our application for Partner!


----------



## bradsterusa

Congradatulations Richhh


----------



## KLS2010

Question for you all...

For those of you that have already gotten FBI checks - how long did it take to receive them after you applied?


----------



## cheesygarcia

It took a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## bashishot

My FBI check was just about 3 weeks.


----------



## woolfchans

Mine took 6 weeks.


----------



## KLS2010

How long ago did you apply?


----------



## bashishot

KLS2010 said:


> How long ago did you apply?


I sent mine at the end of January and I think we got it back Feb 20th. My state check (MA) took about a week and I applied at the end of January as well.


----------



## Suze Rush

I lodged my proposed marriage visa in September, they say they sent my medical exams to Oz in January, I have also supplied them with all other information (FBI check, police etc) Any advice or info as to how much longer it may be or how long anyone else with this similar time frame has been waiting?


----------



## Suze Rush

*My Timeline*

Not sure if this format is the norm but here is my information

Lodged application in September, got confirmation of being received on September 14th and had assigned case officer and case file number. Medical exam and FBI done in October. Called immigration and got confirmation that Medical exams were sent to Oz in January and now waiting for approval.


----------



## woolfchans

Finally! Some direct contact from Washington DC today. Got an email directly from my CO informing me she will be reviewing my app and will contact me later this week. Fingers crossed I get my grant soon.


----------



## bashishot

woolfchans said:


> Finally! Some direct contact from Washington DC today. Got an email directly from my CO informing me she will be reviewing my app and will contact me later this week. Fingers crossed I get my grant soon.


Ahhh!! That sounds promising! Also, you are applying from the US right? I was confused because of the flag!


----------



## woolfchans

I'm British but we have been living in the US for nearly 5 years.


----------



## cheesygarcia

woolfchans said:


> Finally! Some direct contact from Washington DC today. Got an email directly from my CO informing me she will be reviewing my app and will contact me later this week. Fingers crossed I get my grant soon.


If you dont mind... Can you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## NiPa

Hey Guys

I was just thinking, the long delays in approval can partly be contributed to the extended time taken by the Medical Assessment taking place in Australia. Is it true that it takes roughly 2-3 months for the assessment once they receive the reports?

This is Crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

The extended processing time actually does not include the additional 3-4 months that referred medicals are taking right now. If everything is not 100% perfect with a medical exam, it is generally sent to Global Health (in Australia) for further scrutiny. This is called being "referred," and, as I said, adds on addition time on top of the longer processing times we're already seeing.


----------



## woolfchans

cheesygarcia said:


> If you dont mind... Can you please share your CO's initials?


It is ML. My case is approaching 7mths now.


----------



## NiPa

So do they inform you that your case has been referred? Or is it that you just keep on praying that things are going smoothly?


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> The extended processing time actually does not include the additional 3-4 months that referred medicals are taking right now. If everything is not 100% perfect with a medical exam, it is generally sent to Global Health (in Australia) for further scrutiny. This is called being "referred," and, as I said, adds on addition time on top of the longer processing times we're already seeing.


Do you know what causes medicals to be referred?


----------



## NiPa

I have the same CO. Hope she is fast but not furious


----------



## NiPa

I think the most common reason for being referred would be if they think the applicant has an active TB or had a TB in the past.

Other than that they dont really check much in terms of Blood Test etc...


----------



## bashishot

NiPa said:


> I think the most common reason for being referred would be if they think the applicant has an active TB or had a TB in the past.
> 
> Other than that they dont really check much in terms of Blood Test etc...


The woman taking my blood was boggled by the HIV test they required. Apparently it's not the normal test or something? She said she had never heard of it. Either that or she was new!


----------



## woolfchans

NiPa said:


> So do they inform you that your case has been referred? Or is it that you just keep on praying that things are going smoothly?


My understanding is that my case is being reviewed now. I don't think it is being referred. My case is simple enough - married 5yrs (together 7), we have a 13mth old and another baby on the way, joint assets, property in Australia etc.
I really want an approval before we arrive in Australia, so I don't have to deal with travelling in on an ETA then leaving whilst pregnant and having to leave my other child in the care of family in Australia. So I pray for a quick decision in the next few weeks.


----------



## KLS2010

Ooh exciting! Hopefully you get some more good news soon


----------



## Suze Rush

I have been wondering how some get approved quicker than others? My application was verified on September 10th and my CO was assigned at the time of confirmation. I noticed some applied after me and have already received their approval...any thoughts as to how this fluctuation works? I'm going on my 7 month on still waiting and I saw above that some have been waiting alot longer. Is it who your CO is or what? They say they sent my medicals to OZ in January and are awaiting their reply until further decision on Washington D.C.'s part....I am getting really confused as to how to keep hope or know exactly what to expect....they give you limited info becomes very frustrating


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> I have been wondering how some get approved quicker than others? My application was verified on September 10th and my CO was assigned at the time of confirmation. I noticed some applied after me and have already received their approval...any thoughts as to how this fluctuation works? I'm going on my 7 month on still waiting and I saw above that some have been waiting alot longer. Is it who your CO is or what? They say they sent my medicals to OZ in January and are awaiting their reply until further decision on Washington D.C.'s part....I am getting really confused as to how to keep hope or know exactly what to expect....they give you limited info becomes very frustrating


If we had a definite answer to that, we'd be rich, Suze.  As I think I might have said before, it sounds like your medicals were referred, and that will tack on what is probably another 4 or so months to your processing time. That will make your wait longer than others. (And my wait, too, when I get to that point.) There are so many things that affect processing time - each case is very individual. Some people do their medical exams and police checks ahead of time and submit it with their application, and that *can* speed up processing. But various things can hold it up... having lived in another country that perhaps is not quick about getting security checks back... medicals being referred....how many other applications your case officer is dealing with, etc. Just be glad that we do not have to go through what applicants from high-risk countries go through - they are looking at even longer waits than we are because of security checks.

And some of it is just plain luck, it seems.


----------



## Suze Rush

I guess I'm confused as to what referred means as far as the medical exams. They basically said when they send them that is a good sign...is this misinformation? And I got a copy of my meds exam and nothing was wrong. Also I sent everything with my original app and the medicals only a month later. They can be so confusing grrrrrrr.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Suze Rush said:


> I guess I'm confused as to what referred means as far as the medical exams. They basically said when they send them that is a good sign...is this misinformation? And I got a copy of my meds exam and nothing was wrong. Also I sent everything with my original app and the medicals only a month later. They can be so confusing grrrrrrr.


Ahhh, okay. To the best of my knowledge I've gained from reading here and other forums for the last several months (and paying close attention to this topic since it will pertain to me), this is how the process for medicals works:

1) You take the exam. 
2) Results are sent (generally electronically, but not always in the US - depends on your provider) to the embassy you applied to. 
3) If everything is deemed A-OK on those, your case proceeds and they go onto looking at your police checks (if they haven't already), the evidence you provided for nature of your relationship, etc. 
4) If anything at all is amiss with your medicals, or you have a history of certain conditions, they forward your results to Global Health in Australia for further examination. Global Health has such a backlog at the moment that this seems to be taking an average of 3-4 months.
5) When Global Health has finished examining your case, they let your case officer know that yes, you are okay to immigrate, or no, you are not. 
6) Your case officer either proceeds with your case (if you were approved) or lets you know you've been denied because your healthcare has been estimated to potentially cost more than $35,000 over 5 years to the country of Australia. If they deny you, under certain circumstances they may offer the opportunity for a medical waiver, but I have been unable to find out a whole lot about those, other than the fact that I am going to need one.

The fact that you said your results had been sent to Australia made me think your medicals had been referred.

It's possible that:

1)They referred yours despite everything appearing to be okay for whatever reason;
2) Medical exams actually DO always go to Australia, contrary to what I thought (I've been known to be wrong on occasion!  ) and yours have not been referred and so there will be no additional processing time -- fingers crossed this is the case for you!;
3) You were misinformed about them having to be sent to Australia, and they actually just went to the embassy;
4) They originally did not all have to go through Australia, but now they do. Who knows what that kind of change in the system would mean for processing times, but it probably wouldn't be good.

My guess is that #1 or #2 is happening here. I'm wondering if anyone else here has more information on this process. It'll be interesting to see what people say.


----------



## kttykat

The whole process if far from fair or transparent. Our visa was only granted when it was because I was out of the country for a couple of days and asked if they could consider granting and saving me from having to travel to New Zealand twice (or more) and we were really lucky that they did decide to grant it. 

It really depends on where you applied to. It looks like it takes around 5 to 7 months from DC, 4 to 5 months from the Philippines, 12 months or more from high risk non ETA countries. Each case is different. We were a decision ready case by mid November last year and I think that helped us in the end when they finally picked up and read our application. The fact that only days ago they were asking us if we had done the medicals and police checks showed clearly that the case officer hadn't even looked at the file until then! The system sucks and the waiting and uncertainty is torture for almost all that apply.


Good luck to all those who are still waiting.

Kttykat


----------



## Suze Rush

Thanks so much collegegirl and kittykat these little pick me ups help but the torture reply is so true! But thanks to you all for your info....at least we have each other! Love this forum it is keeping me hopeful and optimistic


----------



## woolfchans

Good news. Got my visa granted today and even better, I was granted the permanent 100 visa. Feeling relieved this is finally over with. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## NiPa

Congrats....Thats Awesome News....


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congratulations!!


----------



## KLS2010

Congrats! Good for you!

And like you said - PR straight up - no more immigration paperwork for you now


----------



## cheesygarcia

So excited with all the approvals coming from Washington! I still have a long wait to go but I'm so happy for everyone that have been approved.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

More good news out of DC! I was approved today! One of the happiest days of my life!


----------



## CollegeGirl

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> More good news out of DC! I was approved today! One of the happiest days of my life!


Are you changing your user name to I'mapproved now?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

Good idea!
...If I could figure out how.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry, I should have made it clear I was just joking with you. Not sure there's easy functionality for that.


----------



## KLS2010

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> Good idea!
> ...If I could figure out how.


Congrats to you too!

Good to see some of the 'old' cases being cleared out of DC! Making way for us newbies lol


----------



## bashishot

Congrats everyone!! So the average seems to be around 7mo now??


----------



## kttykat

bashishot said:


> Congrats everyone!! So the average seems to be around 7mo now??


Well with IhopeI'mapproved or aka "I'mapproved" and I, we were both at the 5½ month mark, so that brings the average back a little. I would say it is running at around an average of 6 months. There was one shorter this year on the forum too, at about 4 months. Therefore I would say most should be done within 7 months max.

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot

kttykat said:


> Well with IhopeI'mapproved or aka "I'mapproved" and I, we were both at the 5½ month mark, so that brings the average back a little. I would say it is running at around an average of 6 months. There was one shorter this year on the forum too, at about 4 months. Therefore I would say most should be done within 7 months max.
> 
> Kttykat


6mo I can deal with. 7mo puts me to right before our flights leave!! Are you back in Aus now?


----------



## kttykat

bashishot said:


> 6mo I can deal with. 7mo puts me to right before our flights leave!! Are you back in Aus now?


Killing time in Brisbane. Flight got delayed from early this morning to tonight  so they offered me a flight to Brisbane and then another to Sydney which will get me home sooner...

Kttykat


----------



## Suze Rush

I'm starting to worry  I'm at my 7 months now and no word from anyone in D.C. not even my CO....called a few times they say it's still in process...but as everyone knows that is the normal reply. Starting to get really frustrated and concerned.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm really starting to wonder if DC COs push out approvals once a quarter.  It seems like we go a few months without hearing anything... then wham, approvals... then nothing for a few months... then more approvals! Haha.


----------



## kttykat

Suze Rush said:


> I'm starting to worry  I'm at my 7 months now and no word from anyone in D.C. not even my CO....called a few times they say it's still in process...but as everyone knows that is the normal reply. Starting to get really frustrated and concerned.


Don't bother calling, it is a waste of time. Send an email to the general email asking for a status update, your file number and a reminder if your case was decision ready or now is decision ready.

Kttykat


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if DC COs push out approvals once a quarter.  It seems like we go a few months without hearing anything... then wham, approvals... then nothing for a few months... then more approvals! Haha.


Yeah, there have been quite a few lately. I hope they get to the January applications in this round!


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> Don't bother calling, it is a waste of time. Send an email to the general email asking for a status update, your file number and a reminder if your case was decision ready or now is decision ready.
> 
> Kttykat


Just Remember Every General Email, Call and Email to your caseworker gets added to your file


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> Just Remember Every General Email, Call and Email to your caseworker gets added to your file


Yeah but they don't read them!!! My case officer when she first contacted me asked if I had done medicals and police checks! One look at the emails and calls and she would have not needed to ask that. She was good though once she did get up to speed.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa

Suze Rush said:


> I'm starting to worry  I'm at my 7 months now and no word from anyone in D.C. not even my CO....called a few times they say it's still in process...but as everyone knows that is the normal reply. Starting to get really frustrated and concerned.


They Said the same when I called


----------



## bradsterusa

kttykat said:


> Yeah but they don't read them!!! My case officer when she first contacted me asked if I had done medicals and police checks! One look at the emails and calls and she would have not needed to ask that. She was good though once she did get up to speed.
> 
> Kttykat


LOL they asked me when I called twice if I had done medicals, police checks FBI checks so I know what you mean


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> LOL they asked me when I called twice if I had done medicals, police checks FBI checks so I know what you mean


This is mind boggling. How can they not know?! Don't they see it when they pull up your file? And don't the CO's get notified if something has arrived to their attention?


----------



## stzn

Suze Rush said:


> I'm starting to worry  I'm at my 7 months now and no word from anyone in D.C. not even my CO....called a few times they say it's still in process...but as everyone knows that is the normal reply. Starting to get really frustrated and concerned.


I know the feeling, I'm going on 8 months with no word from CO or anyone. Hopefully we are up soon! And congrats to everyone who got theirs today! I'm only slightly jealous


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> This is mind boggling. How can they not know?! Don't they see it when they pull up your file? And don't the CO's get notified if something has arrived to their attention?


They Do if they actually bother to look, hense why the call line is worthless LOL


----------



## Suze Rush

Makes you wonder how exactly things operate and if you didn't call and check would things get done at all


----------



## MrsMae

Hi guys. I am new to this forum. I have been reading it for awhile, but finally thought I would register and post. Next week is our 6 months from lodging our 309.

Date of application: Oct 15 2012

Nationality: USA

Visa type: Subclass 309 

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes, received Nov 28 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, received Nov 28 2012

Date CO assigned: Oct 19 2012 - ML

Date visa granted: hopefully soon! The wait is killing us!


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

My experience was that phoning the call center or emailing them did NOTHING. I never got concrete responses to anything. I never got any updates on my application. And the FIRST thing I heard from my CO was that the visa was granted. Nothing between the initial acknowledgement email in late October and the grant email yesterday. 

And the CO's name on the grant email was different from the one they initially assigned me. Perhaps there was a shakeup in the staff? Who knows why some people get fast-tracked and others are left hanging. 

I have mild asthma and allergies, otherwise I'm very fit and healthy. Perhaps that was part of it? I also sought out an e-Health clinic rather than the older method because the results are instantly sent to Australia to be evaluated. That may have sped my case along too. 

Neither my fiancee or myself have ever been married or had children. Maybe that's part of it too. I wish I knew.

Good luck everyone. I know waiting feels awful, but hang in there!


----------



## Suze Rush

Thank you for the words of encouragement!


----------



## sarahw418

My background check took 4 months. FBI was difficult with my prints. Medicals done 4-5. I didn't do the form 80 is it required or not? I'm really uncertain about it. Everything seems to say wait til asked they may not want it. Do they do phone consults for every case? I applied for PMV.


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

sarahw418 said:


> My background check took 4 months. FBI was difficult with my prints. Medicals done 4-5. I didn't do the form 80 is it required or not? I'm really uncertain about it. Everything seems to say wait til asked they may not want it. Do they do phone consults for every case? I applied for PMV.


I didn't do form 80, nor was I asked for it. They didn't ask to speak to me over the phone either. It was just granted. No questions, no further documentation needed...


----------



## sarahw418

Sorry I'm on iPhone I can't see as much..which visa was it you applied for?


----------



## CollegeGirl

sarahw418 said:


> My background check took 4 months. FBI was difficult with my prints. Medicals done 4-5. I didn't do the form 80 is it required or not? I'm really uncertain about it. Everything seems to say wait til asked they may not want it. Do they do phone consults for every case? I applied for PMV.


They definitely do not do phone interviews with everyone. As to Form 80, I would get started on it. They weren't asking for them last year, but this year they've begun asking all applicants, including those from the US, for them. Most people who have applied recently have started getting a message shortly after they applied that gives information on completing medicals and also asks for Form 80. You don't want your application held up while your CO waits for you to complete it. Probably better to do it. It's not as bad as people think it is if you happen to have old resumes to pull your job history from.


----------



## sarahw418

I've started to fill it out wrestling with my work history. On the email I got asking for medicals they did not ask for the form 80. Just said my co's name do medicals and if I hadn't done police check to start it. I send my checks in with my application. Does this mean they are not likely to ask for form 80?


----------



## bashishot

I haven't sent in the Form 80. I hope I don't get asked for it, it seems so long!

Ihopeimapproved....what were the initials of both your CO's?


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved

bashishot said:


> I haven't sent in the Form 80. I hope I don't get asked for it, it seems so long!
> 
> Ihopeimapproved....what were the initials of both your CO's?


E.R. was the first one and the one who sent the grant email was R.M. Don't know if that helps any, but I know how you feel... ANY information helps, that's why I'm glad to answer any questions for those that are still waiting.


----------



## bashishot

IhopeI'mapproved said:


> E.R. was the first one and the one who sent the grant email was R.M. Don't know if that helps any, but I know how you feel... ANY information helps, that's why I'm glad to answer any questions for those that are still waiting.


Crap I was hoping you were switched to DN haha I haven't seen anyone approved by him yet!


----------



## sarahw418

Lol I have DN as well


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you look at the DC embassy website, on the checklist they provide for what you submit with your Partner Visa application, they now include the Form 80. This is newly included as of a few months ago. My migration agent told me around the same time that we needed to include it because they were now asking all applicants for it, and this (along with other people's experiences here that I've read) seems to be bearing that out.

If I were you I'd go ahead and fill it out and send it on, but it's up to you. You can definitely wait and see if they ask you for it. I just am the kind of person who wants to get everything done and over with so there's as little delay as possible.


----------



## dg_aussie

bashishot said:


> Crap I was hoping you were switched to DN haha I haven't seen anyone approved by him yet!


Maybe he's the CO on "leave". sigh.


----------



## bashishot

dg_aussie said:


> Maybe he's the CO on "leave". sigh.


Noooo, don't say that! No vacations for anyone haha Even if they were on leave, it would only be for a couple weeks right?! Surely!


----------



## kttykat

They never asked me for the form 80. However my CO just before they granted told me that I forgot to include my addresses for the last 10 years!! 
FORGOT oh yeah right, blame me. I didn't forget anything, it was not on any of the forms we had to fill in! However it would seem that they now need some of the information that is on form 80 to finish the application process. Fortunately they didn't ask me for the form 80 just that one bit of information that I sent them by email and my visa was granted.

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, I think you got yours in just before they made the change, KK. Good timing.


----------



## bashishot

When I was filling out my forms, it didn't ask for Form 80. It only said something like upon request. I am going to have to pull out my checklist and see exactly what it said. Ours was mailed in January but maybe the checklists are different now?


----------



## KLS2010

bashishot said:


> When I was filling out my forms, it didn't ask for Form 80. It only said something like upon request. I am going to have to pull out my checklist and see exactly what it said. Ours was mailed in January but maybe the checklists are different now?


The info on the embassy website is a little contradictory it seems, not just on form 80 but on a few other things too.

It is definitely on the checklist that a previous poster put a link to (but that checklist also says 1 passport-style photo, whereas the forms say 4, it also says to notarize bank statements, lease agreements, etc, but else where it says that simple copies of these are fine). But that seems to be the only place where it says that form 80 is required.

We were intending to send it anyway, to save time in case they asked for it later on. It does seem that more and more people are saying they are being asked for it now than last year. But I thought I had read somewhere that it seemed to be more people applying for PMV rather than Partner visas that were being asked for it, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## bashishot

I wonder if I should bother calling to see if they need it? Would you guys suggest me calling or emailing to see if I need it?


----------



## KLS2010

bashishot said:


> I wonder if I should bother calling to see if they need it? Would you guys suggest me calling or emailing to see if I need it?


If you did, they would probably just give you the 'official' line, which despite evidence to the contrary, seems to be 'it will be requested if needed'. Unless you can get directly to your CO, you might not get a definitive answer.

But hey, it's just an email/call right? Can't hurt I guess if it would put your mind at ease (but keep in mind they do keep track of all your calls/emails).


----------



## jmcd16

If I were you, I'd just get it filled in and ready for them if they ask for it.


----------



## MrsMae

When we applied in October form 80 was part of the checklist, so we included it in our application. It was a headache, but I'm glad we got it over with. I agree that the checklists are pretty inconsistent. The one from the DC office said to include it, but the Australia site only said it might be requested. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MrsMae said:


> When we applied in October form 80 was part of the checklist, so we included it in our application. It was a headache, but I'm glad we got it over with. I agree that the checklists are pretty inconsistent. The one from the DC office said to include it, but the Australia site only said it might be requested. Better to be safe than sorry I guess.


I would trust the newly-updated DC checklist, as DC is who will actually be looking at our applications. In instances where the DC checklist and the DIAC checklist differed (like the example with the number of passport photos above) I erred on the side of caution (I included four passport photos in that case).


----------



## bashishot

I am going to have my husband print out the Form 80 and just complete it. May as well cover all bases!


----------



## CollegeGirl

KLS2010 said:


> The info on the embassy website is a little contradictory it seems, not just on form 80 but on a few other things too.
> 
> It is definitely on the checklist that a previous poster put a link to (but that checklist also says 1 passport-style photo, whereas the forms say 4, i*t also says to notarize bank statements, lease agreements, etc*, but else where it says that simple copies of these are fine). But that seems to be the only place where it says that form 80 is required.
> 
> We were intending to send it anyway, to save time in case they asked for it later on. It does seem that more and more people are saying they are being asked for it now than last year. But I thought I had read somewhere that it seemed to be more people applying for PMV rather than Partner visas that were being asked for it, but I could be wrong on that.


Where did you see that part in bold? I don't recall reading that.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl said:


> Where did you see that part in bold? I don't recall reading that.


We notarized everything. My take on reading the checklists was that they basically wanted everything notarized! There were a few things we didn't have done but I can't recall what they are.


----------



## CollegeGirl

On this page:

"Should I submit original documents or copies?

• Police clearances must be original.
• Birth, marriage, divorce, adoption certificates as well as other key personal documents may be notarised copies.
• *Simple copies are usually acceptable for rental agreements, bank statements, insurance documents etc.* However, you may be asked to provide original copies once your case is assessed."


----------



## bashishot

Those must have been the few things we didn't do then! We did have our original statements about our relationship notarized as well as all official documents.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I agree though that there seems to be a lot of conflicting information. It was really confusing to me, too, when I first started looking at all of it. Over time, though, you kind of get a sense from reading here (and elsewhere) every day how things usually go and how people are usually requested to do things. That's why reading here is so important!  It's not foolproof of course, though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> Those must have been the few things we didn't do then! We did have our original statements about our relationship notarized as well as all official documents.


Yes, we got those notarized as well.


----------



## dg_aussie

We called and they told us Form 80 only required if asked for by CO. So we'll have one ready just incase.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I really think that's the best-of-both-worlds solution for people who don't just want to go ahead and send it in.


----------



## sarahw418

Thanks! I have been working on mine anyways just in case. May send it along when I'm done. It's taking a long time to get dates sorted out though


----------



## KLS2010

CollegeGirl said:


> Where did you see that part in bold? I don't recall reading that.


It's on the checklist that you provided the link to. It says:

_"Evidence of any cohabitation - eg, original or notarised copies of leases, utility bills, mail addressed to you both, joint bank accounts, etc"_


----------



## CollegeGirl

KLS2010 said:


> It's on the checklist that you provided the link to. It says:
> 
> _"Evidence of any cohabitation - eg, *original or* notarised copies of leases, utility bills, mail addressed to you both, joint bank accounts, etc"_


Ah, but you can also send in originals of those things - and for things like bank statements and bills, etc. I don't see why that would be a big deal. With most things like that you can just print them out from your online account if you need another one later. At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## KLS2010

CollegeGirl said:


> Ah, but you can also send in originals of those things - and for things like bank statements and bills, etc. I don't see why that would be a big deal. With most things like that you can just print them out from your online account if you need another one later. At least, that's been my experience.


I agree. I don't see why they should need notarised copies of any of that information. I only mentioned it to point out the inconsistency of the information on the embassy website.


----------



## NiPa

I would say asking for notarized/certified is just for guidelines or just to cover all bases, at the end of the day what really matters is where you apply from, how genuine the case looks and most importantly the mood of your case officer.

To be on safe side its better to get it notarized, but again for country like USA where the concept of certified true copy is kind of non-existant and notary per copy costs $10, it doesn't make sense.

If I was doing it from some other country where they certify the photo copy as true copy (the way they do it in Australia) I would certify all the photo copies that I was sending with the application.


----------



## NiPa

It's a request to all Australia Forum USA members who have applied from Washington DC, for PMV or Partner visa, please provide details regarding your application date and visa type or create/update your timelines so that we can have a more realistic idea about the processing times etc.

A request to non-members as well, please join the forum and provide your details regarding visa type and application date.

It really helps to follow up with the Case Officer if we know what month is currently being processed.


----------



## sarahw418

I just got an email from my CO! He said he just did an initial review of my application and all I need is the medicals. I checked with the dr who did them and they're being send tomorrow so I emailed back and told the CO that. No form 80 requested! All looking good so far I'm sooo excited and now nervous it's going faster then I thought neither my fiancé or I have the money for my plane ticket yet! Lol.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is great news, Sarah!!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

sarahw418 said:


> I just got an email from my CO! He said he just did an initial review of my application and all I need is the medicals. I checked with the dr who did them and they're being send tomorrow so I emailed back and told the CO that. No form 80 requested! All looking good so far I'm sooo excited and now nervous it's going faster then I thought neither my fiancé or I have the money for my plane ticket yet! Lol.


Sounds promising! Can you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## sarahw418

It's DN. I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## jmcd16

Gah! Is he skipping the Aug through Feb cases he has in his stack?


----------



## sarahw418

Maybe the PMVs are just easier to do? I don't know.


----------



## bashishot

Ahhh I have DN too! I hope he is getting to some of the other ones!


----------



## bashishot

I just had a brilliant thought. MAYBE D.N. is going through a bunch of applications and will approve them all at the same time!


----------



## sarahw418

That would be great news!


----------



## bradsterusa

Lets hope so!


----------



## jmcd16

Sarah, please don't mistake my frustrations with the system as being directed at you. If it does end up being a quick turn around for you, I will be very pleased for you and your partner. My frustration is with the lack of visibility into the progress/process of applications. If they could explain why some are able to be approved almost immediately, then everyone could take those measures to ensure that no one is stuck waiting apart from their partners. We at least are from a low risk country, but there are some on this forum that are well past a year and even into the second - still waiting without any insight.
If you are approved quickly, that's two more people in the world who aren't stuck pining for one another 1/2 a world apart...and everything about that is positive.


----------



## MrsMae

So this might mean nothing, but I got an email from the general line saying that they forwarded my email straight to my CO! I emailed them about traveling back with my husband in June on an ETA. This will be my first contact from her (assuming she responds). I sure hope I get approved before then, but I am happy with ANY contact from them!


----------



## Suze Rush

Oh I hope that is good news!


----------



## rmwhittaker32213

hello everyone - new to this site. my husband and i will be applying shortly for the spouse visa thru DC- im confused about whether or not to frontload both medicals and fbi checks? immi website says NOT to send them along with application yet im reading on this forum that some US citizens have sent these in advance.....any further info about how to proceed would be appreciated. good luck to everyone for speedy approvals!


----------



## cheesygarcia

rmwhittaker32213 said:


> hello everyone - new to this site. my husband and i will be applying shortly for the spouse visa thru DC- im confused about whether or not to frontload both medicals and fbi checks? immi website says NOT to send them along with application yet im reading on this forum that some US citizens have sent these in advance.....any further info about how to proceed would be appreciated. good luck to everyone for speedy approvals!


You dont need to frontload them but it would be good to get them in anyway. You should definitely start applying for fbi and police checks as those can take a while. Also depending where you are it would be best to wait until you get the acknowledgement email for the HAP ID for medicals. Some panel doctors require that as they participate in efiling of results.


----------



## bashishot

rmwhittaker32213 said:


> hello everyone - new to this site. my husband and i will be applying shortly for the spouse visa thru DC- im confused about whether or not to frontload both medicals and fbi checks? immi website says NOT to send them along with application yet im reading on this forum that some US citizens have sent these in advance.....any further info about how to proceed would be appreciated. good luck to everyone for speedy approvals!


Hi, welcome to the group! I would apply for the FBI and state checks ASAP. Like...today! Mine took 3 weeks to get back to me (FBI was 3, state was maybe a week) but others have taken 6-8 weeks. As for the medicals, I would wait until you get the HAP ID and that way they can be Efiled. I believe you can submit then with your application if they will do the medical on paper vs E filing (which I have been told is quicker).


----------



## CollegeGirl

This is going to sound really lame, but I'm super-excited that I will FINALLY get to fill in the first part of my timeline in my signature tomorrow. Hahaha. Just heard from our migration agent that she finalized our application yesterday and will be sending it via courier to DC first thing in the morning tomorrow (so in just a few hours, most likely!)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, also, our MA called me an "angel." I am shocked she even tolerates me given how many questions I asked of her during the process (thanks to stuff I learned here, I know enough to ask questions when I think something isn't right... probably drove her nuts) and my fiance and I have been pestering her for updates the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Suze Rush

Congrats Collegegirl....and rmwhittaker32213 you might as well send them because when you get your confirmation letter that they received your app they say to go ahead and start on them anyway....I have learned that with everything having to do with immigration it's all a big circle or goosehunt. Just be vigilant to the most important things and ask alot of questions...that is the only way I have made it through this. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bradsterusa

I'm officially In the 6 mos+ Club as of yesterday LOL


----------



## bashishot

bradsterusa said:


> I'm officially In the 6 mos+ Club as of yesterday LOL


Sigh. Too long to wait but at least you get to go in a few weeks right?! Have you contacted them about traveling on the ETA?


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> Sigh. Too long to wait but at least you get to go in a few weeks right?! Have you contacted them about traveling on the ETA?


yup contacted them, they said they would add it to my file if they can find it


----------



## MrsMae

bradsterusa said:


> I'm officially In the 6 mos+ Club as of yesterday LOL


Welcome to the club. Hopefully it is a short stay for you.


----------



## kttykat

bradsterusa said:


> I'm officially In the 6 mos+ Club as of yesterday LOL


Yeah, there is no excuse why you should have to wait this long.

Kttykat


----------



## MrsMae

I sure hope all of us 6+ monthers hear something soon. I'm getting more and more anxious. We booked a flight for my husband to come to the US in May, but we are waiting to book my flight back with him until we hear from our CO. I'm definitely jumping on the ETA train, I just want us all to hear SOMETHING.


----------



## bashishot

Wow this thread has been quiet. No news from anyone??


----------



## MrsMae

bashishot said:


> Wow this thread has been quiet. No news from anyone??


Bash I was just thinking the same thing. Hope we get another group of approvals coming up soon.


----------



## bashishot

It seems like the end of the months a few pop up on the forum so I hope that means this week!


----------



## dg_aussie

Same. 
I really hope the 6m+ people hear something soon. I am starting to get worried we didn't leave enough time. 



MrsMae said:


> Bash I was just thinking the same thing. Hope we get another group of approvals coming up soon.


----------



## bashishot

I know, we thought 8 mo was a HUGE amount of time but it doesn't seem that way anymore


----------



## tiffiny

I'm in Australia on an ETA. I was so happy customs didn't ask to see my round trip ticket. Cuz I only bought a one way! So I'm just a house wife for a bit.


----------



## bashishot

tiffiny said:


> I'm in Australia on an ETA. I was so happy customs didn't ask to see my round trip ticket. Cuz I only bought a one way! So I'm just a house wife for a bit.


Glad to hear that another person made it there safely on the ETA! Did they ask you about a visa or anything?


----------



## MrsMae

tiffiny said:


> I'm in Australia on an ETA. I was so happy customs didn't ask to see my round trip ticket. Cuz I only bought a one way! So I'm just a house wife for a bit.


Glad to hear you didn't have any problems. We are booking me a one way ticket to go back with my hubby in June. It'll be nearly 8 months by then. I hope I don't need an eta, but it's nice to hear that multiple people aren't having issues going on a one way ticket.


----------



## dg_aussie

Definitely nice to hear!



MrsMae said:


> Glad to hear you didn't have any problems. We are booking me a one way ticket to go back with my hubby in June. It'll be nearly 8 months by then. I hope I don't need an eta, but it's nice to hear that multiple people aren't having issues going on a one way ticket.


----------



## Rina

bashishot said:


> Glad to hear that another person made it there safely on the ETA! Did they ask you about a visa or anything?


My fiancé also came into Aussie on an ETA with a one way ticket..no questions were asked at all and it was the quickest he has ever got through customs.

2 weeks ago we were contacted by our case officer (first time) and she said she was getting ready to grant our visa but needed more paperwork, which we supplied. She responded the next week asking for more...which we did.
She again emailed last week and said she is forwarding the file to the Character Assessment Unit.

Im shitting myself!!!!!

Fiance had a misdemenaour 16 years ago, was not in prison for a year or anything and has clear police and fbi checks now. We are waiting to hear....

Besides that loving being together in OZ and are waiting to make our future plans together. Im trying hard not to panic about this, but as you all know, that is hard when you are waiting for complete stranger to decide your fate.
Wish us luck!!!


----------



## bashishot

Rina said:


> My fiancé also came into Aussie on an ETA with a one way ticket..no questions were asked at all and it was the quickest he has ever got through customs.
> 
> 2 weeks ago we were contacted by our case officer (first time) and she said she was getting ready to grant our visa but needed more paperwork, which we supplied. She responded the next week asking for more...which we did.
> She again emailed last week and said she is forwarding the file to the Character Assessment Unit.
> 
> Im shitting myself!!!!!
> 
> Fiance had a misdemenaour 16 years ago, was not in prison for a year or anything and has clear police and fbi checks now. We are waiting to hear....
> 
> Besides that loving being together in OZ and are waiting to make our future plans together. Im trying hard not to panic about this, but as you all know, that is hard when you are waiting for complete stranger to decide your fate.
> Wish us luck!!!


Can I ask what the additional paperwork was?


----------



## Rina

bashishot said:


> Can I ask what the additional paperwork was?


Paperwork regarding the misdemeanor. Court papers.


----------



## MrsMae

Rina, who is your CO? I sure hope you hear some good news this week!


----------



## Rina

MrsMae said:


> Rina, who is your CO? I sure hope you hear some good news this week!


Thanks, so do we!
Co is R.M


----------



## bashishot

Could someone let me know the email address to contact immigration if I don't have my case officer's email address? Thanks!



Nevermind, got it!


----------



## jmcd16

Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region

Still no movement out of DN, eh? What is he doing?


----------



## Suze Rush

Good News! I got my ticket yesterday for my June take off but I still haven't heard about my initial visa so bittersweet....at least I get to see him soon....if I were to get news of my visa before I take off would make my year!!! Hope everyone is having a good week


----------



## bashishot

jmcd16 said:


> Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region
> 
> Still no movement out of DN, eh? What is he doing?


I don't know but now I'm scared because I emailed! I wanted to make sure my medicals and police checks were received. It would suck if I was waiting and waiting and they didn't have them. Hopefully that doesn't put me to the bottom of the pile. It actually also really sucks that I paid 3k+ for a visa and I am afraid to contact them for fear of getting my application put at the end!


----------



## jmcd16

I know the feeling....

I gave them a decision-ready application in December... can't get a word from them other than "it's processing." Hmph... whatever THAT means.

I just feel so frustrated! We waited an extra year to apply because we were worried we didn't have enough evidence. My whole life has been up in the air since March 2011 when we decided we would find SOME WAY to stay together...

I can't make long-term decisions... because I have no idea what's going to happen to my life. I've lived in 3 countries in the last 2 years... My belongings are split across 4 residences in 2 countries... I'm not sure where to consolidate them yet. 

I just want to be with the man I love... why does that seem like such a hard ask?!


----------



## bashishot

So I emailed last night around 9pm and just got this response at 10am today:

Thank you for your interest in Australia.

In response to your e-mail inquiry, we can confirm that we have received both your medical reports and Police checks.

Please note that your visa application is currently in process as of 1 February, 2013.

The average processing time for a complete Partner visa (s/c 309)application is currently 5-12 months. Please note that processing time starts from the time the Embassy receives your application and is in addition to any mailing or delivery time.

Additional information may be requested once an assessment of your application has been completed.

We strongly recommend you do not make any firm travel arrangements until a visa has been granted.

We hope this information has been of assistance.


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> So I emailed last night around 9pm and just got this response at 10am today:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Australia.
> 
> In response to your e-mail inquiry, we can confirm that we have received both your medical reports and Police checks.
> 
> Please note that your visa application is currently in process as of 1 February, 2013.
> 
> The average processing time for a complete Partner visa (s/c 309)application is currently 5-12 months. Please note that processing time starts from the time the Embassy receives your application and is in addition to any mailing or delivery time.
> 
> Additional information may be requested once an assessment of your application has been completed.
> 
> We strongly recommend you do not make any firm travel arrangements until a visa has been granted.
> 
> We hope this information has been of assistance.


That's great that you received a response straight away! We sent an email about my hubby's medicals last Friday and we haven't heard back.

From the email it sounds like it's better to send the application as soon as possible and just send the medicals and police checks later on. The processing time starts when they get it and not when it is complete. I waited weeks so we can frontload the app with the fbi check, it doesnt seem like frontloading has any real benefits.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello Friends,

Do they accept application in Australian consulate in DC if applicant is not US citizen but staying legally here? Is there anyone non-US citizen applied for 309-100 visa from Washington DC?


----------



## sarahw418

Bradster you got your visa? I think I saw that somewhere... Is this true? If so, congrats!!


----------



## jmcd16

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Do they accept application in Australian consulate in DC if applicant is not US citizen but staying legally here? Is there anyone non-US citizen applied for 309-100 visa from Washington DC?


Ping http://www.australiaforum.com/members/erin7274.html ... she is a Chinese citizen holding US permanent residency. Maybe she has insight... Just so you know, she has been waiting 14 months for her visa. Her children are US citizens. She has posts about it in the Family Visa Timelines thread.


----------



## tara.jatt

thank you for the information.



jmcd16 said:


> Ping http://www.australiaforum.com/members/erin7274.html ... she is a Chinese citizen holding US permanent residency. Maybe she has insight... Just so you know, she has been waiting 14 months for her visa. Her children are US citizens. She has posts about it in the Family Visa Timelines thread.


----------



## bradsterusa

sarahw418 said:


> Bradster you got your visa? I think I saw that somewhere... Is this true? If so, congrats!!


Yes i got it thursday afternoon


----------



## sarahw418

Grats! That's great news.  when you heading out?


----------



## bradsterusa

sarahw418 said:


> Grats! That's great news.  when you heading out?


finish work the 1st, visiting family in michigan 2nd-6th and off to oz the 8th.


----------



## sarahw418

Lol it's like we have the same path. I will go to Michigan before I leave to see family as well


----------



## bradsterusa

sarahw418 said:


> Lol it's like we have the same path. I will go to Michigan before I leave to see family as well


Niceee ill be in Battle Creek !


----------



## sarahw418

I used to go there for the Xmas lights every year with my aunt! My family is in lake orion and Lapeer.


----------



## NiPa

bradsterusa said:


> Yes i got it thursday afternoon


Congrats Bradster....Very Happy for you....Let the Good Times begin


----------



## KLS2010

Congrats to you!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Do email signatures work with the iphone app? I'm just testing...

I guess it does!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Hi I am new to this website - and this particular thread/forum. It seems as though the creator(?), Bradster, had his visa approved recently? Congratulations! Enjoy life in Aus for everyone who is waiting. 

I just submitted my application for the de-facto partner visa (309) on April 19, 2013, and I had my first contact, which was a request for more information, from my case officer on April 25th. I submitted my visa medical check and FBI and state police check with my original application, but I was asked on the 25th to submit and AFP as well - so I am waiting on that. I am also worried because I had my visa medical check done in Australia in August 2012, so it will expire in August 2013 - and odds are, I will have to wait much longer than August to have my visa granted. I want to do it again ASAP to get the ball rolling, but I asked my case officer and she said not to redo it unless I am advised to do so in writing. 

It seems like a lot of you guys have been waiting 6+ months to even hear from your case officers at all, never mind have your visas granted; I hope that all changes for everyone very soon! I am so glad we have these forums to talk because I can only imagine how anxious I will be come 6 months from now if seemingly little progress has been made.

~Queli


----------



## bashishot

Hi, welcome to the group! Do you know why you were asked to do the AFP? What are your CO's initials?


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> Hi, welcome to the group! Do you know why you were asked to do the AFP? What are your CO's initials?


Thanks for the welcome, Bashishot!

Yes, I do. I was careless in reading the application instructions and didn't realize that the Requirement to get an AFP is a bit stricter than those for getting police checks in other countries; I didn't know that you had to get an AFP if you spent 12 months total in Australia, even when that time was non-consecutive and included tourist visits. I lived in Australia for just under a year on a work and holiday, but I also visited there on the VWP for 2 weeks for a wedding; those two things brought me up to about 375 days total in Oz. what a pain! Haha

Mine is RM.


----------



## bradsterusa

queliwantstogo said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Bashishot!
> 
> Yes, I do. I was careless in reading the application instructions and didn't realize that the Requirement to get an AFP is a bit stricter than those for getting police checks in other countries; I didn't know that you had to get an AFP if you spent 12 months total in Australia, even when that time was non-consecutive and included tourist visits. I lived in Australia for just under a year on a work and holiday, but I also visited there on the VWP for 2 weeks for a wedding; those two things brought me up to about 375 days total in Oz. what a pain! Haha
> 
> Mine is RM.


Welcome to the site and I wish you luck with you processing! I Sent you an invite to the Americans in Australia Social Group, you can find it under the community links tab


----------



## queliwantstogo

bradsterusa said:


> Welcome to the site and I wish you luck with you processing! I Sent you an invite to the Americans in Australia Social Group, you can find it under the community links tab


Thank-you! I feel like I am joining a family. Haha you guys rock.


----------



## Suze Rush

Just thought I'd put out there a little tid bit of fact....Did you know that Australia gets 3000 applicants A DAY???? And Washington has gotten rather busy...so keep the faith people all will happen in good time


----------



## jmcd16

To those of you who have been given visas from the Washington Embassy:

At what stage were your documents returned? Did you get them after your grant? Did you get them before your grant? If so, how long before?


----------



## queliwantstogo

I just got an email from my case officer saying that my visa has been placed on hold until my AFP is received. 

I guess that means that any time a formal Request for More Information is made, your visa application is put aside until the requested documents are received? I am not surprised, as that's what I expected, but I am still disappointed.

In brighter news, I received an email saying that my AFP has been processed and will be mailed to me soon, so I am super thankful they gave me that update!


----------



## sarahw418

I haven't heard anything since my CO emailed saying they were just waiting for my medicals. I know they arrived. I tracked them.


----------



## queliwantstogo

sarahw418 said:


> I haven't heard anything since my CO emailed saying they were just waiting for my medicals. I know they arrived. I tracked them.


Glad you know they arrived; tracking is great that way! If you're anxious about it for any reason, you can always try to politely email your CO to confirm that s/he has them on hand with the rest of your application.


----------



## woolfchans

jmcd16 said:


> To those of you who have been given visas from the Washington Embassy:
> 
> At what stage were your documents returned? Did you get them after your grant? Did you get them before your grant? If so, how long before?


The only docs I got back were my police checks which were mailed back to me a few days after my sub 100 was granted.


----------



## jmcd16

Oh booger. Was hoping they posted some stuff back when they finished the initial "genuineness of relationship" assessment. Since that comes before they go through the health and character checks, it would give us some indication on where they were with processing. Alas, immigration is just one big black box. That lasts forever.


----------



## queliwantstogo

jmcd16 said:


> Oh booger. Was hoping they posted some stuff back when they finished the initial "genuineness of relationship" assessment. Since that comes before they go through the health and character checks, it would give us some indication on where they were with processing. Alas, immigration is just one big black box. That lasts forever.


Wait... Do you know of a certain order in which they go through the information of each application?


----------



## dg_aussie

Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing. 
WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!! 
CO: DN


----------



## jmcd16

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN


Congrats. And I feel all the more genuinely (as opposed to bitter sweetly) happy for you since I also have DN and applied a few days after you.

Good to see the man is getting his stamp wet again! First Bradster, now you!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats!!


----------



## jmcd16

Pop the champagne!


----------



## bashishot

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN
> 
> AHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Yes! SO excited for you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bashishot

Ok I am over my initial excitement haha So what did the email say? Had you heard from him before that or was this out of nowhere? Can you write back and tell him to look at mine?! haha


----------



## bradsterusa

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


whoohooooo so glad to hear you got your visa...DC is on a roll!!


----------



## sarahw418

Grats! Fingers crossed DN keeps this up and keeps on down the pile


----------



## dg_aussie

No contact before, just a [email protected] grant email today. 
No other questions asked or further docs (like form 80) required etc.

148 days since processing started.
(not that anyone was counting  ).



bashishot said:


> Ok I am over my initial excitement haha So what did the email say? Had you heard from him before that or was this out of nowhere? Can you write back and tell him to look at mine?! haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN


WOW, that is AMAZING NEWS!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Does anyone have the CO whose last name starts with L? If so, can you message me her first name? And then can you share here in this thread (using only her initials, of course!) what kind of experiences you had with her? PLEASE?


----------



## MrsMae

I have had ML for six and a half months and haven't heard a word. Seems like one of the slower ones unfortunately. I also don't know her first name, but if you find out you should message me too! I'm curious ha. And congrats dg_aussie! That is amazing news. I bet you are so pumped!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah - at least I now have her first initial! That's at least something. Oh dear on her being slower... not good news. Sigh.


----------



## bashishot

If it makes you feel better, D.N. didn't seem to be approving anything but things have been picking up. Knock on wood!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I found an article on her just with a simple google search, but it's in French.. I could use Google translate, but honestly, it just feels like a violation to me to read it. It's not necessary for me to really know her personal life, y'know? What matters is how she does her job. Think I'm gonna leave it alone.


----------



## Rina

*Update*

Fiancé currently in OZ, we have been informed he needs to leave the country for 5 business days so that they grant our visa! (please god grant it) So we will be heading off to Bali next week!
Finally this is happening!


----------



## Suze Rush

M is the first initial and have had no personal contact but she is keeping my file updated. She does seem to be one of the either slower or very thorough could be bittersweet. I'm going on 8 months now, and I heard D.C. is crazy busy and that if anyone else has been told that their medicals have been sent to Oz it's protocol...they all go through there. I did my app "old school" to be proactive instead of waiting on my case officer and did it by paper....most are done electronically...this could be the delay for me.


----------



## pmwoodward

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN


Congratulations!! You all must be sooo happy


----------



## jmcd16

Suze Rush said:


> M is the first initial and have had no personal contact but she is keeping my file updated. She does seem to be one of the either slower or very thorough could be bittersweet. I'm going on 8 months now, and I heard D.C. is crazy busy and that if anyone else has been told that their medicals have been sent to Oz it's protocol...they all go through there. I did my app "old school" to be proactive instead of waiting on my case officer and did it by paper....most are done electronically...this could be the delay for me.


Suze, how did you find out that your medicals were sent to Oz? Is there a magical password that gets you more info than "it's processing?"


----------



## CollegeGirl

They sometimes will let you know if your medicals get referred since it means an additional 4 month wait. That way you know not to get antsy for four months longer. Sigh.


----------



## KLS2010

Congrats for the approvals!! 

Awesome news for you guys!


----------



## queliwantstogo

dg_aussie said:


> Husband's visa granted today!!!! (I am the Aus Sponsor)
> Straight to subclass 100. 2 days shy of 5 months processing.
> WOOHOOO! our family is officially moving to AUS!!!!
> CO: DN
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Congratulations!!!!!! So happy for you two!


----------



## jmcd16

Get this,

Of the 15 partner visas granted this year to offshore applicants through DC (according to the timeline, I'm sure there are more)... not a single one was granted on a Friday and there was only one aberrant case of a Monday grant.

5 Thursday grants
5 Wednesday grants
4 Tuesday grants

So... if you didn't get your grant on Thursday, I wouldn't get your hopes back up until Tuesday morning.


----------



## CollegeGirl

jmcd16 said:


> Get this,
> 
> Of the 15 partner visas granted this year to offshore applicants through DC (according to the timeline, I'm sure there are more)... not a single one was granted on a Friday and there was only one aberrant case of a Monday grant.
> 
> 5 Thursday grants
> 5 Wednesday grants
> 4 Tuesday grants
> 
> So... if you didn't get your grant on Thursday, I wouldn't get your hopes back up until Tuesday morning.


You really have a lot of time on your hands, don't you???   

(TEASING! )


----------



## jmcd16

Ha. I'm just obsessive by nature and obsessively worried about this damn visa I am waiting for. Knowledge is power. Even when it isn't really. You know?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm teasing you.  I completely understand. I will likely be the same way in several months. I know I have such a long wait ahead of me, though, I'm not antsy yet (just kind of depressed )


----------



## bashishot

jmcd16 said:


> Ha. I'm just obsessive by nature and obsessively worried about this damn visa I am waiting for. Knowledge is power. Even when it isn't really. You know?


I am stressed about it too and our application is so straight forward! I totally understand. I feel like I tossed everything in my life up in the air as of January and am waiting for it to all come nicely down and in place!


----------



## pmwoodward

jmcd16 said:


> Get this,
> 
> Of the 15 partner visas granted this year to offshore applicants through DC (according to the timeline, I'm sure there are more)... not a single one was granted on a Friday and there was only one aberrant case of a Monday grant.
> 
> 5 Thursday grants
> 5 Wednesday grants
> 4 Tuesday grants
> 
> So... if you didn't get your grant on Thursday, I wouldn't get your hopes back up until Tuesday morning.


This says to me that Monday is the start of a new week = No one likes Mondays as the weekend is over!
Friday = to gosh darn happy that the weekend is the following day (especially after dealing with so many applications) so why not start to relax on Friday to settle into the weekend 

Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday = PRODUCTIVE days


----------



## cheesygarcia

Maybe they can only enter approvals on business days in Australia? By the time it's Friday in DC it would be the weekend in Australia already.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahahahaha. I can't believe none of us picked up on that, especially given that we all talk to our partners and have to account for hte time/day difference all.the.time. DOH. Hahahaha. 

So really, if we are only seeing approvals Tues, Weds, Thurs here, that means they are being productive Weds, Thurs, Friday there. Wonder what they hate about Tuesdays? Hahaha.


----------



## Suze Rush

jmcd16...I just asked the office in Ottawa what was going on and perhaps I've just been lucky to come across more informative operators and my fiance has been in contact with immigration there and he has gotten me more info than I've gotten myself...he is the one that told me ALL medicals go through Australia new policy.


----------



## stzn

I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


----------



## cheesygarcia

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Congrats!! Can you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## queliwantstogo

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Congratulations!!! What visa was it? When did you apply? Does your partner know yet? Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMae

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Oh my gosh! So exciting! I bet you are ecstatic!! Hopefully ML is finally getting through her cases!


----------



## dg_aussie

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Congrats stzn!!!


----------



## bradsterusa

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Congratz yayyy


----------



## sarahw418

Grats stzn! That's great news!


----------



## bashishot

Congrats STZN!!!


----------



## jmcd16

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


STZN, CONGRATS!

Did they offer you any reason for why your application took sooo long to process? You must be so relieved that this is finally over.


----------



## pmwoodward

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


Congrats to you!!!


----------



## kttykat

stzn said:


> I got my visa grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still hasn't sunk in. Thanks to everyone for the invaluable information and support!


 That is awesome news Stzn. About time they granted your visa.

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY, STZN!!!!! You've been waiting for so long!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## sarahw418

Holy crap I got my visa granted


----------



## cheesygarcia

sarahw418 said:


> Holy crap I got my visa granted


Congrats!!! At least you dont need to worry about needing to re-email your CO.


----------



## sarahw418

Thanks! A whirlwind! Just under 7 weeks to grant although I didn't know until a week later. Now time to hustle up and get things done. Finally my brain is coming back into focus haha. Thank you all for the support and help here on the forums you're all up next for grants!


----------



## stzn

Still doesn't seem real! No explanation given.. However about a month ago I emailed the minister of immigration explaining my visa situation and asking why there was no contact for 7+ months, and a week later I got an email from my CO asking for some more documents (I think we messed up some paperwork when we submitted the application). So I sent them off to my CO and got my visa the day she got the papers. So frustrating to think that my application just sat there for so long! But at least I can stop worrying about it. 

And congrats to you Sarah! Very exciting!


----------



## bashishot

sarahw418 said:


> Thanks! A whirlwind! Just under 7 weeks to grant although I didn't know until a week later. Now time to hustle up and get things done. Finally my brain is coming back into focus haha. Thank you all for the support and help here on the forums you're all up next for grants!


Now THAT was fast!! Do you guys have any idea why it went so quickly? Congrats!


----------



## sarahw418

Thanks bashishot! I have no idea why it went so fast. I can tell you we kept our application simple and straight forward. It was only about an inch thick so maybe there was less to look through? I'm perfectly healthy so medicals were easy. I sent in everything but medicals with initial package. I didn't mail or call DC but twice...once my CO emailed to ask for medicals I replied promptly with the details of where I did them and the FedEx tracking number and expected date of arrival and then I emailed to find out why I got documents back to learn my visa had been granted. My fiancé and I met online about 2 years ago, have vacationed together in USA, and are currently planning and building a house. Our wedding date is 10 August. That's really the particulars. I don't have a clue as to what was the deciding factor I'm extremely excited and happy. I think I just came across the desk on a good day.


----------



## MrsMae

I received my grant email today!! I'm shocked, excited, and almost in denial. It was right at about 7 months. We leave on June 6th so it came at the perfect time!


----------



## cheesygarcia

MrsMae said:


> I received my grant email today!! I'm shocked, excited, and almost in denial. It was right at about 7 months. We leave on June 6th so it came at the perfect time!


Awesome MrsMae!! Did you email them about your travel plans before the grant?


----------



## MrsMae

cheesygarcia said:


> Awesome MrsMae!! Did you email them about your travel plans before the grant?
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Yes. I sent them two emails in the last month that got no response! I'm so excited!


----------



## jmcd16

Suze, I think it's just you and me left in the 2012 club. ML has gone through her stack like mad since Stzn's email to the immigration minister. Hopefully that spells good news and the 2012 club can be dispersed once and for all... If you have ML, I bet you get your visa next week at the rate she is going. And hopefully for me, someone breathing down DNs neck as well.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey DC folks - I got some generic "send in your medical exam and your police checks if you haven't already. Your HAP ID is XXXXXX" in my acknowledgment. I'm obviously going to try to get my meds done ASAP, but, since my health is a serious concern in regards to us getting our visa, I want to wait a few more weeks (as much as it KILLS me to possibly be delaying things more... do you think it will?) so I can demonstrate a pattern of some new, positive things I'm doing for my health. It doesn't say anything about needing to get this done in a certain time period.. .do you guys think this is okay, or should I just go ahead and do the meds now? I can't decide.


----------



## sarahw418

Grats mrs Mae! Just in time  now you can finish your travel plans worry free.

Cg...it seems like if you have concerns about passing the sooner you do it and start the process the better. If you're going to be referred and need to wait that time either way, better to start that time now. Just my opinion. Unless you feel that a few weeks is going to make that drastic of a difference? Not knowing the concerns can't say much more.


----------



## cheesygarcia

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey DC folks - I got some generic "send in your medical exam and your police checks if you haven't already. Your HAP ID is XXXXXX" in my acknowledgment. I'm obviously going to try to get my meds done ASAP, but, since my health is a serious concern in regards to us getting our visa, I want to wait a few more weeks (as much as it KILLS me to possibly be delaying things more... do you think it will?) so I can demonstrate a pattern of some new, positive things I'm doing for my health. It doesn't say anything about needing to get this done in a certain time period.. .do you guys think this is okay, or should I just go ahead and do the meds now? I can't decide.


If you are concerned you can always wait a few more weeks. If your CO is working on your file already I'm sure he/she would have sent an email asking for it. Maybe instead of having one now setup an appointment for it on a date that you are comfortable with? At least you've made the booking already and won't have to wait until the doctor is available.

Also would your panel doctor send it electronically? My husband's dr did but there was a delay of 2 weeks cos they said the xray machine broke and they needed something off it to do the report. The receptionist said that even though they did ehealth there was a 14day processing time from the date of the exam and date of submission. You should probably check with the clinic how long it takes for the results to get sent.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sarahw418 said:


> Grats mrs Mae! Just in time  now you can finish your travel plans worry free.
> 
> Cg...it seems like if you have concerns about passing the sooner you do it and start the process the better. If you're going to be referred and need to wait that time either way, better to start that time now. Just my opinion. Unless you feel that a few weeks is going to make that drastic of a difference? Not knowing the concerns can't say much more.


I apparently need to demonstrate both that I have a regular exercise routine and am seeing a nutritionist. I was doing both of those regularly until recently. In the span of about two months, the nutritionist did not work out, and I overdid it in one exercise session which resulted in worsening knee pain. The solution is of course a different type of exercise (water, which requires a different gym) and a different nutritionist, but neither of those are covered by my health insurance and will cost big money (the nutritionist alone will be $400/month). Having just shelled out money for a vacation to see me, our migration agent's fee, our visa application, AND a move to a new place which also required some new appliances, my poor fiance needed just a couple of weeks to come up with money for both the new gym and the nutritionist (and my medical exam). As soon as I get it, I'll join the gym / start seeing the new nutritionist.

Basically what it boils down to is the difference between saying "I plan to do this" and "I am already doing this regularly." I think it could make a difference...

We're paying someone who specializes in visa medical issues, and the consensus seems to be that it's better to wait... I just always like to double check things with this forum because there are such smart people here.


----------



## sarahw418

Lol well if you're paying someone who knows your case specifically it seems like you already have your answer. Listen to the paid professionals!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I never take someone's advice completely for granted... I think it's much smarter to consult experts but also do one's own research and talk to others as well. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## sarahw418

Well sticking with the better safe them sorry outlook that would be improving on your health status and waiting a bit longer. At least you know they have your application now!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Another week coming up... I hope we hear about more approvals!!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

cheesygarcia said:


> Another week coming up... I hope we hear about more approvals!!!
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Yes please! I agree!! I wonder if there are certain times of year where more applications are typically approved... If so, I hope it's now!


----------



## bashishot

queliwantstogo said:


> Yes please! I agree!! I wonder if there are certain times of year where more applications are typically approved... If so, I hope it's now!


Let's hope Summer is their busy season and by Summer, I mean May!


----------



## MrsMae

I hope DC keeps it up this week  I hope you guys all hear something!!


----------



## jmcd16

C'mon Washington -- it's Thursday... seems like the one day a week things move in there... I have to keep reminding myself to stop holding my breath.


----------



## bashishot

jmcd16 said:


> C'mon Washington -- it's Thursday... seems like the one day a week things move in there... I have to keep reminding myself to stop holding my breath.


I was SO hoping when I got the email notification it was going to be you posting you were approved.


----------



## jmcd16

Nope. ETA still valid and current. No charge on the credit card for returning documents. No response to my email sent last week asking WTF (very politely of course). 5 Months this weekend. 
When I was waiting in line, I could deal with it. Something about being skipped in the queue has amped up my stress levels. New grey hair. My partner is drafting letters to MPs and other officials to go out this weekend if nothing has happened by then. He figures it can't hurt and it might help. 
We talked about our plans if we aren't successful. That helped too. He'll move here, we'll get hitched (even though it won't be wedding we were wanting to wait for), and we'll green card him. He'll have to go through a bunch of courses again before he can do his job here, but I'll support him for a while. It's not ideal, as it means we will be leaving our unfinished sailboat/home in Australia and only one of us will be working (again)... but at least we will be together. 
I just wish they'd hurry up and let us know either way. So we can start planning the next move... whatever it may be.


----------



## buffingp

so it looks like you provided both police checks and medical checks with your initial application? is this mandatory? this is one thing we're confused on (I'm American and she's Aussie). I'll be applying late July.


----------



## jmcd16

It is not mandatory.


----------



## buffingp

how long did it take you to get them? did the American in your situation have to get them from Australia? 

I've lived in Australia as a student and then on a Class 462 work visa, so I believe I need to get one from there as well.

Thank you!


----------



## jmcd16

You will need to get the Australian Police check. It's really easy and you can do it from outside the country.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Instructions are there for every country. You will need FBI AND State clearances from the US. And also anywhere else you have lived for a total of 1 year or more. That one year apparently is a total. A forum user was recently asked to supply an AFP check because she had been in the country for 11 months on one visa and 3 months at an earlier time.

State check was 2 weeks.
AFP check was 2 weeks.
FBI check was over a month.
Medicals were sent straight to DIAC in under a month.


----------



## sarahw418

I thought the same thing as bash. Seems there was very few approvals this week. DC works hard one week then the following week just plays candy crush and mah Jong?


----------



## jmcd16

I imagine it's the queueing. They have a monthly quota. Then they can sit on their a$$s and wait until the next month.
My guess is May is out of the way early so holidaying can start as soon as the weather gets good.


----------



## queliwantstogo

buffingp said:


> how long did it take you to get them? did the American in your situation have to get them from Australia?
> 
> I've lived in Australia as a student and then on a Class 462 work visa, so I believe I need to get one from there as well.
> 
> Thank you!


You aren't *required* to submit your police and medical checks with your initial application, but if you have time to pull it all together before you submit, you might as well so that your application is decision-ready. If you choose not to submit them at the start, once the DIAC receives your application, they will send you an automated email reminding you to submit your health and medical checks.

As the American applicant, you will need to submit an FBI check and police checks from any other countries where you have lived for more than 12 months in the past 10 years. For Australia specifically, if you have *spent* 12 months or more in total in Oz in the past 10 years (this includes short visits), consecutive or not, you will need to submit an AFP. If you are close to having spent 365 days in Australia, I would get the AFP just to be safe. (I didn't initially and had to submit one later because according to my CO's calculations, I had spent 375 days there. Also, I hope this doesn't happen, but if your application takes a long time to process, you might choose to visit your partner in Oz in the meantime, bumping you up to 365 days if you were already close.) Lastly, if there are any minors included in your application, such as children that are migrating with you to Australia, your Australian partner will also need to submit an AFP.

For the FBI check, you'll need to get your fingerprints taken with a local authority and then mail your application to the FBI headquarters. (You can find the FBI fingerprinting card and other applications forms on the FBI website and print them at home or pick them up at the FBI's closest office.) You won't know it's been processed until you get the results back, which took about 6 weeks for me. For the AFP check, you can submit the entire application online from the Australian Federal Police website, provided you have a scanner to scan proof of identification (passport, birth certificate, license, etc.) and a signature page. They will normally send you an email both when they receive the completed application and when they mail the results, which took me about 2 weeks to receive in the US. You do not need to submit fingerprints for the AFP.

I can't speak for the medical check because I had mine done in Australia well before my partner visa application was submitted.

Best of luck; I hope that helped!!


----------



## jmcd16

Hey Q,

When did you do your medical? And was it paper or electronic?


----------



## queliwantstogo

jmcd16 said:


> Hey Q,
> 
> When did you do your medical? And was it paper or electronic?


I did mine in Australia on August 28, 2012. It was a paper application, which they actually sent me in the mail in a sealed envelope a few weeks later. I had to send it to the Embassy still sealed. 

EDIT: sorry, the *results* were paper rather than electronic, and I submitted them to the embassy in their original sealed envelope alongside my initial visa application.


----------



## jmcd16

So you have to enter Oz before August 28th, then?


----------



## queliwantstogo

jmcd16 said:


> So you have to enter Oz before August 28th, then?


Actually, no. I don't have to enter until next year, a year from the date my FBI check was done. I'm not sure why, but I verified that was correct with my CO.


----------



## sarahw418

My PMV has an entry date requirement that I didnt know to expect... Says I have to enter Australia by November 1st. Not that it's an issue only knew I had to be married by the 9 month deadline and enter Australia before we got married.


----------



## jmcd16

I believe all partner visas have enter-by dates. It used to be before your Medical or Police clearances went stale (whichever came first). Lately, it appears to be tied to the police clearances only - as seen with Quel's case.


----------



## jmcd16

...Someone needs to deactivate my "refresh" button.... I swear I am going insane.


----------



## jmcd16

Ahahahaha. I crashed the system. I can no longer get into my credit account to see if they have initiated payment for retuning my documents yet. Someone answered my plea and my refresh button was taken away. I actually feel slightly better now.


----------



## sarahw418

You make me feel so guilty lol. Wish the process went faster for everyone


----------



## jmcd16

It's not your fault. Unless you called up DN and offered him a few thousand dineros?


----------



## sarahw418

Plus a fruit basket everyday to sweeten him up


----------



## bashishot

buffingp said:


> so it looks like you provided both police checks and medical checks with your initial application? is this mandatory? this is one thing we're confused on (I'm American and she's Aussie). I'll be applying late July.


It's not mandatory but since you aren't applying until July, I highly recommend you submit the police checks with the application. My MA one took about a week. The FBI one was about 3 weeks. My medical was done on February 14th and I believe they received it about 2 weeks later. (E filed)


----------



## sarahw418

My FBI check took 3 months and I thought I needed it to apply....so we waited. And then we waited because one of our 888's had my fiancé as the applicant so has to wait for that to be fixed. I think having everything in first excluding the medicals is best. Personal opinion first! Then wait until asked for medicals because we've seen how unpredictable DC is and would suck to have to redo them


----------



## jmcd16

Visa granted. Shaking...crying... Gave my partner a heart attack by calling in the middle of the night


----------



## bashishot

OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!?!

ashfohfoahfioasfhaoi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

jmcd16 said:


> Visa granted. Shaking...crying... Gave my partner a heart attack by calling in the middle of the night


Congrats!!!!!!!!!! When do you leave??


----------



## bashishot

That was me saying congrats. I couldn't gather my words haha


----------



## sarahw418

Grats jmcd I'm so happy for you!! Glad your wait is finally over


----------



## jmcd16

FYI - I still have a valid and current ETA to Australia. So it turns out that I have wasted a lot of time checking on that...


----------



## bashishot

Did you get a personal email from DN? What did it say?


----------



## buffingp

that's awesome man!


----------



## jmcd16

"Ms _____ 


I am pleased to inform you that your application for a Migration visa to Australia was finalised today.



Please find attached below:
•Grant Notification letter
•Visa Decision Record
•Client Service Information
•Important Information



These documents will provide you with information and conditions of your visa. Please ensure you keep a copy of your Visa Grant Decision Record for future reference and be aware of the initial entry date on this letter.



Your visa has been granted label-free, and I copy below details on how a Label Free visa works."

It was from him personally.


----------



## sarahw418

That letter looks really familiar


----------



## jmcd16

Including the grammatical error?  Shocking


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY JMCD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

CELEBRATE tonight. You deserve it!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I am seriously tearing up over here.


----------



## dg_aussie

I told ya Thursdays were DN's day! 
Congrats!!!!!



jmcd16 said:


> Visa granted. Shaking...crying... Gave my partner a heart attack by calling in the middle of the night


----------



## MrsMae

Ahhhhhhh!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

jmcd16 said:


> "Ms _____
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that your application for a Migration visa to Australia was finalised today.
> 
> Please find attached below:
> •Grant Notification letter
> •Visa Decision Record
> •Client Service Information
> •Important Information
> 
> These documents will provide you with information and conditions of your visa. Please ensure you keep a copy of your Visa Grant Decision Record for future reference and be aware of the initial entry date on this letter.
> 
> Your visa has been granted label-free, and I copy below details on how a Label Free visa works."
> 
> It was from him personally.


CONGRATULATIONS jmcd!!!! You must be trembling with excitement! I know this has felt like such a long time coming for you! Have you told your partner yet? YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## jmcd16

Oh yah... Woke his a$$ up in the middle of the night. First he thought it was his alarm and then he realized it was me and then he thought he slept in mad late and then he had a heart attack because he realized I was calling in the middle of the night and that has only ever been bad news.

And then he was happy with me. While I sat crying and shaking in the parking lot outside of work. I had just given hope for the day and stormed out to get away from the refresh button.


----------



## Suze Rush

I wanted everyone to know I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!! Granted today!!!! Thanks to all for help and advice and good luck to you all!!!! I will still be keeping my eyes on you


----------



## bashishot

Wow another one today! Great news and just in time!


----------



## jmcd16

Suze Rush said:


> I wanted everyone to know I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!! Granted today!!!! Thanks to all for help and advice and good luck to you all!!!! I will still be keeping my eyes on you


So, so happy for you! You waited so long! I'm glad you got it in time for your flights!


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAYYYYY Suze!!!!!! FINALLY! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahw418

grats to you too suze! thats great news happy for you all  now, i hope one of you is on my flight I need a travel buddy


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dg_aussie

Congrats Suze!!!!!

I think bash is next!! 



Suze Rush said:


> I wanted everyone to know I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!! Granted today!!!! Thanks to all for help and advice and good luck to you all!!!! I will still be keeping my eyes on you


----------



## MrsMae

Congrats Suze!! Such amazing news today. So good to hear that almost everyone has been cleared out from last year!!! Now we can all revel in the amazing feeling!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Suze Rush said:


> I wanted everyone to know I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!! Granted today!!!! Thanks to all for help and advice and good luck to you all!!!! I will still be keeping my eyes on you


Congratulations suze!!!!!!!! When do you leave?!


----------



## bashishot

Soooo is it just me and cheesygarcia waiting?!


----------



## jmcd16

I bet you"ll get yours in the next two weeks Bashi - based on the in depth studies I've done with DNs workflows


----------



## bashishot

Haha I trust your expertise with his cases! I hope it's soon. I feel like I have been in a black hole waiting to get approved. It's so frustrating. I will stop complaining now because it's only been 3.5mo, not that I have been keeping track...!


----------



## jmcd16

Are you guys at least together for the wait? Or are you on opposite sides of the planet? 

(Why did we do this to ourselves? I ask my partner this all the time...  We still don't regret it, but really... masachistic much?)


----------



## cheesygarcia

We're both together here but it is still tough waiting. I have been wanting to move back since I moved here so it feels like forever!


----------



## sarahw418

I'm just so happy for everyone. I'm glad to see all these approvals. I feel like we all have a bond going through this application process and spending so much time here


----------



## CollegeGirl

Don't worry, I'll be waiting long past when all of y'all are vacationing on the Gold Coast and chasing kangaroos.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## jmcd16

CG, have you guys made a fall back plan? When I was really starting to freak out, my partner and I discussed one and it made me feel a lot better.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Of course, but it's not one I like. The company he works for is global, so he'll try to get a similar position somewhere else in the world (I love the US in many ways, but both of us are ready to be ex-pats right now. lol). None of those other locations are ideal, though, for language barrier reasons, climate reasons, or accessibility reasons. There's nowhere else in the world that would be as good for both of us... and he's really, really happy in Oz (happier than he's ever been). I don't want to see him give up a job and a country he adores. 

(And it's not guaranteed that his similar job would even be open at any of their other locations... )


----------



## bashishot

My husband and I (and both our kids) are together in Boston so it's not ALL bad. It's just annoying waiting and waiting and having no idea. When my husband moved here on a fiance visa though we had to be apart for almost a year with a few visits in between. It was awful and nearly unbearable. You never know what that pain is like until you go through it.


----------



## sarahw418

You'll get there cg  at least you are prepared for facing any challenges that may arise that's got to be better then being blindsided by it all. I know I plan on keeping up to see how you're doing  plus in 8 more months I will be back in the waiting game all over again for 820/801


----------



## CollegeGirl

Awww, thanks Sarah.


----------



## pmwoodward

jmcd16 said:


> Visa granted. Shaking...crying... Gave my partner a heart attack by calling in the middle of the night


Oh shite!!! SUPER CONGRATULATIONS JMCD!!!!!
Soooo happy for you!!
You can finally breathe again


----------



## pmwoodward

Suze Rush said:


> I wanted everyone to know I GOT MY VISA!!!!!!! Granted today!!!! Thanks to all for help and advice and good luck to you all!!!! I will still be keeping my eyes on you


Woohoooo! CONGRATS SUZE 
I hope these grants keep rolling out!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

So, I have to ask.... We sent our spouse application in almost 2 weeks ago.
Haven't heard from anyone yet... is this normal?? I see so many of you allocated a CO in a week or so.
I am curious on how this works? A case officer gets your file and and they go through the whole application before they email you requesting your health check? Or does it work by as soon as a case officer gets your file they email you straight away
Or do I have it completely wrong all together!!?? 
I have been checking our emails to the extreme for the last 2 weeks!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

We tend to think of acknowledgment, allocation of a case officer and request for medicals as different events, I know, but it seems recently DC has been combining them all into one initial letter they send when acknowledging your application. Mine said: 


> ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF RECEIPT OF APPLICATION for a Prospective Marriage (Fiancé) (subclass 300)
> 
> Dear Ms xxxxxx
> c/o xxxxxx
> 
> This email is to acknowledge the receipt of your application for migration for a Prospective Marriage (Fiancé) visa which was lodged in Washington on xx April 2013.
> 
> THE APPLICATION
> 
> The case officer is Ms xxxxxxx, Immigration Officer. The file reference is xxxxxxx. You should quote this number whenever you correspond with this office.
> 
> Should you have any general questions about the partner migration application process you can direct your enquiries to the Americas Service Center to speak to an information officer. Enquiries may be made by telephone on xxxxxxx or by using the online enquiry form: Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region
> 
> PROCESSING REQUIREMENTS
> 
> While we have not initially assessed your application, you can assist in the streamlining of your application by ensuring that the application is complete. All applicants are required to submit medical reports and police checks. Therefore, we strongly encourage you to submit these documents as soon as possible.
> 
> Medicals
> 
> If you have not already done so, we strongly encourage you to initiate your medical checks. Medical forms must be completed by a panel doctor for all persons included in your application. Please note that non-migrating children under the age of 18 years old must also undergo medical checks.
> 
> The list of panel doctors can be found at www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/u/united-states-of-america/paneldoctors.htm. The panel doctor will return your medicals directly to this office. The medical forms can be downloaded
> from the links below:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf
> 
> Your panel doctor may request you to provide your HAP ID which is: xxxxxx
> 
> Police checks
> 
> Unless you have already provided or initiated your police checks, you and any other applicants aged 16 years or older who live in the United States must obtain the documents listed below.
> 
> 1. A police report from the State where you are currently residing AND
> 2. An FBI criminal history record check, and
> 3. Police clearances for all countries where you have lived for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years.
> 
> Obtaining a criminal history check from the Federal Bureau of Investigations (FBI) is currently taking 12 weeks. As such, we strongly encourage you to apply for an FBI check immediately. Please note that police checks from
> channelers for FBI police checks are NOT acceptable for Australian immigration purposes. Please consult the FBI website for complete information FBI - Homepage
> 
> Please refer to the character requirements form for details - this is available online at http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> PROCESSING TIME
> 
> The average processing time for a partner visa application at this office is currently five to twelve months from the date of lodgement. However, the actual processing time of your application will depend on the circumstances of your case.
> 
> To help reduce your processing time, we ask that you to:
>  respond to requests for information as quickly as possible;
>  provide all requested information at the same time;
>  inform this office as soon as possible of any changes in your circumstances.
> 
> Some factors that delay visa application processing include:
> 
>  an incomplete application being lodged;
>  additional checks becoming necessary, including additional interviews;
>  medical issues that require further tests or treatment; and
>  issues regarding an applicant's previous dealings with the department.
> 
> The department is committed to maintaining the integrity of the visa and citizenship programs. Please be aware that if you provide us with fraudulent documents or claims, this may result in processing delays and possibly your application being refused.
> 
> CERTIFIED COPIES AND TRANSLATION OF DOCUMENTS
> 
> Any documents which are not originals must be certified as true copies of the originals by a person or agency authorised to do so under the law of the country that you are in.
> 
> Documents in languages other than English should be accompanied by an English translation. The English translations must be official certified translations. For additional information see:
> 
> Information To Help Prepare To Your Application
> 
> CHANGES IN CIRCUMSTANCES and/or TRAVEL PLANS TO AUSTRALIA
> 
> Please ensure you notify this office in writing about any changes to your personal circumstances, including changes to your residential, postal address, marriage status and any upcoming travel plans to Australia.
> 
> YOUR INFORMATION - YOUR PRIVACY
> 
> Your visa application contained a Privacy notice about how the department can collect, use and disclose your personal information, details of which would still apply to information provided as a result of this letter.
> 
> CONTACTING THIS OFFICE
> 
> If you need to contact us about your application, we prefer that you do this by email using the online enquiry form:
> Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region. This helps us to continue processing all applications as quickly as we can. We try to respond to all email enquiries within two working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, you may call us on xxxxxxxx
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> Embassy of Australia
> 1601 Massachusetts Ave NW
> Washington DC 20036
> Visa and Citizenship Information Service by phone - xxxxxxx
> Enquiry service by email - Australian Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region
> 
> WEBSITE:
> 
> Home - Embassy of Australia
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC website)


----------



## bashishot

My acknowledgement letter ( a week after applying) also had the CO's name and told me to send in my medicals and police checks ASAP.

Pmwoodward....have they charged your credit card yet? Or did you send a check?


----------



## sarahw418

Mine was the same, about ten days after my application arrived. They were quick to charge the fee though!


----------



## jmcd16

Make sure your spam filter isn't tossing stuff on you. It will come from [email protected] 
so add dfat.gov.au to your filters. You can also set filters on the words "immigration, partner, visa, 309" etc. I set mine up so anything from that domain or with any combination of those words was not only marked as important, but was never sent to spam, never deleted, and a copy was always forwarded to my work address and my partner's email.


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> My acknowledgement letter ( a week after applying) also had the CO's name and told me to send in my medicals and police checks ASAP.
> 
> Pmwoodward....have they charged your credit card yet? Or did you send a check?


Bashi.. we sent a check. I will check with our bank to see if they have cashed it!


----------



## pmwoodward

sarahw418 said:


> Mine was the same, about ten days after my application arrived. They were quick to charge the fee though!


I bet!! lol


----------



## pmwoodward

jmcd16 said:


> Make sure your spam filter isn't tossing stuff on you. It will come from [email protected]
> so add dfat.gov.au to your filters. You can also set filters on the words "immigration, partner, visa, 309" etc. I set mine up so anything from that domain or with any combination of those words was not only marked as important, but was never sent to spam, never deleted, and a copy was always forwarded to my work address and my partner's email.


Thank you! I will set it up now... I also check our junk/spam like crazy too - thinking it may go in there. Seen nothing yet in any inbox/spam folders.


----------



## pmwoodward

I just called our bank... they cashed it on the 14th... phew.. that makes me happier now!


----------



## kttykat

It took them over three weeks to acknowledge our application and that was only after complaining to them that we hadn't had one.

Kttykat


----------



## Suze Rush

Thank You everyone for your well wishes and warm wishes.....I leave June 5th. And just a side note....I was assigned ML as my CO but someone else granted my Visa....things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm


----------



## kttykat

Yeah, congratulations JMCD and Suze on getting your visas, that is awesome news  Sorry for the late response but have been really busy here of late and not able to check out the posts very often.

Kttykat


----------



## jmcd16

Suze Rush said:


> Thank You everyone for your well wishes and warm wishes.....I leave June 5th. And just a side note....I was assigned ML as my CO but someone else granted my Visa....things that make ya go hmmmmmmmm


Mmm interesting... Especially in light of the complaint to the head of immigration that (I think it was) Stzn sent...


----------



## jmcd16

Fingers crossed for you 2013 folks that this Thursday is YOUR Thursday 

I think 2012 is all cleared out now? Suze and I were the last, right?


----------



## Suze Rush

Not sure but I hope 2013 is good to the rest of our hopefulls!


----------



## sarahw418

Fingers crossed bash and cheesygarcia hear soon I think they're the oldest dated applications for Americans currently they seemed to have really cleaned us all up!


----------



## pmwoodward

I would appreciate our confirmation letter this week... if that's not too much to ask


----------



## cheesygarcia

I still haven't received a reply from last Tuesday's email. I hope I hear back soon!


----------



## Catobrissie

Recently found this site and have been going through this thread. Thought I'd post our experience as we go through the long process as well. My wife (she's australian) and I have recently applied for a partner visa. They received our application on 5-8-13. We then got an email on 5-16-13. I am not sure if it was from our case officer or another employee there. I will paste most of the email...


The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a Partner visa.

1 - Sponsor’s current status: Please provide a certified copy of sponsor’s status in the US, for example their green card, visa, or permanent residence card.

2 - Completed page 17 of application form 47SP: I noticed that you did not complete the page 17 of your application form (information about countries visited during the last 10 years).

Please forward all the items listed to this office prior to 28 days after this letter, if you are unable to provide the requested information by this time please contact your case officer via this email address.


We included everything else though. Police checks, health exam already done. Everything. I was so glad to get this email, because from what I've read here, some people are still waiting after a few weeks. I responded to the persons email address with a couple of questions, and they responded right back quickly. I am just confused if this person is my case officer or not. I am hoping so. Initials are RM. Does any one have a case officer with initials RM?

That is the only email we've received. No acknowledgement email like someone else posted.


----------



## cheesygarcia

My CO's initials are RM too.


----------



## Catobrissie

That's great cheesy! This CO seems to be on top of things  Thank you, now I know it is my CO I am dealing with


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, RM is your CO! Congrats.  Seems like things are moving on your case!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Really nervous about my medical exam on June 3. Once that's done (I'll be providing letters from my specialists at that time) there will be absolutely nothing else I can do but wait to hear something, and worry. And worry and worry and worry. And wait months longer. And worry. lol.  I know, I'm silly!


----------



## Catobrissie

Yep  I am hoping since we've been married for ten years, and have a son together, that it would make the decision easier for our CO. Our son recently got approved for Australian citizenship by decent  even sent them a copy of that as well


----------



## Catobrissie

Why nervous about health exam college girl? It's quick and easy.


----------



## bashishot

Siiiigh just checked my email after 5 hours hoping for good news yet. I think my application is currently the "oldest" one so I am so hoping to hear soon! I feel like JMCD...it's so frustrating to see people who applied after you already have action on their cases but I keep reminding myself it's a case by case basis and I don't know their circumstances!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Catobrissie said:


> Why nervous about health exam college girl? It's quick and easy.


I have medical issues DIAC may give me a hard time about. I whine about it all the time here. lol!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Cato - married 10 years and a kid? That should definitely be pretty darn straightforward.


----------



## Catobrissie

CollegeGirl said:


> I have medical issues DIAC may give me a hard time about. I whine about it all the time here. lol!


Aw ok. Well I wish you the best!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks.


----------



## bashishot

This is so frustrating DN is working on cases that are around my time and not knowing where mine is in the pile! I just saw he approved someone who sent their application 2 weeks after mine (but had their medical 2 days before I did). Give me the strength! haha


----------



## sarahw418

Wishing you patience and strength bashi we've all seen there's no rhyme or reason to their decisions sadly. I hope this week is your week


----------



## NiPa

A Big Congratulations to all those who recently got approved....
Sorry for late wishes, I have been out travelling....
May the Good Run continues for ever.....


----------



## NiPa

By the way anyone with ML who recently got approved????
Haven't heard any recent approval from her.....


----------



## MrsMae

NiPa said:


> By the way anyone with ML who recently got approved????
> Haven't heard any recent approval from her.....


Yes!! Three of us. We were all between 7 and 8 ish months though. She wasn't moving anything for awhile, but we all got approved within the last few weeks!


----------



## NiPa

MrsMae said:


> Yes!! Three of us. We were all between 7 and 8 ish months though. She wasn't moving anything for awhile, but we all got approved within the last few weeks!


Congrats to you...and I hope she continues with her approvals.


----------



## CollegeGirl

As rapidly as approvals seem to be coming through now, I wonder if we dare to dream that they've actually hired additional staff and are working through their backlog...


----------



## KEONI

I believe end of fiscal year is approaching perhaps they like to clear up all the backlog before the new fiscal year starts on July 1st. Just pray.


----------



## bashishot

Let's hope my application is included in this fiscal year!!!


----------



## bradsterusa

bashishot said:


> Let's hope my application is included in this fiscal year!!!


Crosses fingers and toes for you!


----------



## krijkee

Hello!!

My husband and I are waiting for our partner visa. We were assigned CO on 12/14 initials DN.

Medical was done 1/22.

We haven't heard a single thing aside from initial email.

Any idea when we might hear something?

It should be easy as we've been married 7 years and have 3 kids together who are now Oz citizens.

TIA!


----------



## bashishot

Hi, I have him as well and mailed out my application Jan 28th. Quite a few people were approved by him recently and I think they had applied Oct-Dec 2012. I thought mine was his latest outstanding one but it seems to be you now. Judging by the past approvals, we *should* be any day but you never know!


----------



## krijkee

Thanks and lets hope it's soon!

My husband is in Australia right now interviewing on a ETA. I hope this wont cause a problem? He leaves to come back on the 30th. 

I just emailed DC this morning to let them know.


----------



## bashishot

krijkee said:


> Thanks and lets hope it's soon!
> 
> My husband is in Australia right now interviewing on a ETA. I hope this wont cause a problem? He leaves to come back on the 30th.
> 
> I just emailed DC this morning to let them know.


Oh good thing you let them know! It would definitely be an issue if they granted his visa and he was there on an ETA.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, you actually want to let them know that in advance where possible... because if the message doesn't get to your CO quickly enough and DN grants the visa while your husband is onshore, the visa would be nullified and you'd have to reapply.  

Sounds like DN hadn't granted it yet, though, so you're probably okay. Once they know he's onshore, they won't grant it until your husband gets back offshore again, though, so make sure to let them know the second that happens.


----------



## jmcd16

I would say you should be approved within the month. Since you have children and have been married for 7 years, they will be assessing you guys for a permanent instead of a temporary visa. According to the DIAC client charter, that takes an additional month to process. 
I applied December 19th with DN as my CO. My temporary visa was granted last Thursday. I would think that you should be soon then unless anything was wonky with medicals or criminal clearances. 
Good luck!


----------



## krijkee

Thank you!

It totally slipped my mind to let them know (I just had baby number 3). I ended up calling this morning also, because it seems like DN approves visas on Thursdays and what is today?! 

Lets hope he gets the message in time!

We haven't been in a big rush for the visa so it's been fairly painless, but now he has almost gotten the job, we have to prove his ability to work there so it doesn't hold the start date up.

I will keep everyone posted as to approval!


----------



## bashishot

Only 3 hours left on Thursday. I think I will stop holding my breath!!


----------



## jmcd16

No, Bashi... you shouldn't have even started holding it yet. 

Breath-holding time is Thursday 2:30PM to 4:30PM (Eastern Central)

Mine came in at 4:14PM...


----------



## krijkee

Ok, so now I'm freaking out that he is going to approve it today before he gets the message!!

Is it crazy I'm willing the visa not to be approved?


----------



## bashishot

krijkee said:


> Ok, so now I'm freaking out that he is going to approve it today before he gets the message!!
> 
> Is it crazy I'm willing the visa not to be approved?


You have emailed and called right? What did they say when you called? The only thing that makes me nervous is that they have been granting right around the time you guys applied and have seemed to clear out the ones before December and have even been approving some from this year. When is he due to leave Australia?


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you emailed and called, you're probably good! With something urgent like that they probably move it up the line to your CO pretty quickly. It just makes me nervous!


----------



## krijkee

He returns next Thursday (30th).

Yes I called and the guy said he would pass on the info to the CO. I also emailed, but have yet to get a response. I called at 11am EST

Ugh, this could all go horribly wrong.


----------



## krijkee

He also said it was still being processed, but how hard can approval be? Click of a button?


----------



## jmcd16

I imagine the call center puts a note in the file. Which I imagine your case officer would need to have open in order to process your visa. Therefore, it would be pretty tough for him to miss it.

Deep breaths... you just need to make it to 4:30PM... DN never does anything on Fridays -- and no one in gov gets anything done on a Friday before a long weekend...


----------



## krijkee

Thank you! Lets hope you're right!!


----------



## sarahw418

DN seems to have lots of our of office days


----------



## pmwoodward

I don't know about you guys but if I was a CO, I would work overtime to help folks like us!
I am still waiting on a confirmation letter... and that is testing my patience!

Also, I wanted to know if anyone could share some light on medicals. My husband still needs to do his medicals and I know for a fact his cholesterol is high... could this be referred? I saw another applicant who had a referred medical due to high blood pressure. I am determined and on a mission to get my husband eating my natural foods to help lower it before his tests!


----------



## cheesygarcia

pmwoodward said:


> I don't know about you guys but if I was a CO, I would work overtime to help folks like us!
> I am still waiting on a confirmation letter... and that is testing my patience!
> 
> Also, I wanted to know if anyone could share some light on medicals. My husband still needs to do his medicals and I know for a fact his cholesterol is high... could this be referred? I saw another applicant who had a referred medical due to high blood pressure. I am determined and on a mission to get my husband eating my natural foods to help lower it before his tests!


Have you followed up with them about the acknowledgement email? I think they are supposed to send it out a week after receiving payment.


----------



## krijkee

We got our confirmation email exactly a week after sending. Has payment gone through?


----------



## pmwoodward

I checked with my bank and the payment was taken out on the May 13th...
Wasn't sure if I should email/call - if I am being too impatient or if there has been an error from there end?


----------



## krijkee

Well at least you know they have it. I'm a patient person, so would probably wait until 1st June before calling. With that said, I wouldn't blame you if you called now.


----------



## jmcd16

They charged my card on the day the paperwork arrived... it took them an additional 14 days to send me the generic acknowledgement email.

I wouldn't worry too much. Let it ride for a while and then use it as a good excuse to make contact.


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward said:


> I don't know about you guys but if I was a CO, I would work overtime to help folks like us!
> I am still waiting on a confirmation letter... and that is testing my patience!
> 
> Also, I wanted to know if anyone could share some light on medicals. My husband still needs to do his medicals and I know for a fact his cholesterol is high... could this be referred? I saw another applicant who had a referred medical due to high blood pressure. I am determined and on a mission to get my husband eating my natural foods to help lower it before his tests!


Medicals can be referred for even the most minor of things, so yes, they could be. But that's all. I've never heard of them denying someone a visa based on high cholesterol. So I wouldn't worry about THAT at least. A referral would tack on up to another 4 months of wait time, though.


----------



## bashishot

Do they test cholesterol when you do the medical exam?


----------



## pmwoodward

I have no idea if they check that... but whenever my husband has a medical check each year here they do. That's the only thing that comes up... everything else is great.
I prefer not to add on the extra 4 months! Arrghh right!!


----------



## jmcd16

Put his rear end on a treadmill and throw away the tasty food! Surely he can behave himself for a month or two?


----------



## sarahw418

The dr who did mine say they check for drugs and diseases of the blood. Nothing so run of the mill as cholesterol! 

Also I agree with jmcd, no acknowledgement email after a couple weeks is a good excuse to email! Maybe you will get your COs direct email that way


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, but even if they don't test for it, I imagine they will ask it, OR they'll ask if you have any known medical conditions. You're required to disclose all known medical conditions to them. My understanding is that intentionally not disclosing a condition you know you have is fraud and your visa can be revoked (saw it on another message board).


----------



## bashishot

Oh ok, I found my medical exam to be very odd. They didn't do much of anything. At the lab, the people only said they were testing for HIV. The doctor didn't even check me except height and weight!

I think she asked if I had any conditions or anything (which I don't) but other than that, nothing really!


----------



## jmcd16

It's 4:40PM! I'm hoping that means at least one of you is still too busy telling your partner about it to let us know about your grant?


----------



## bashishot

jmcd16 said:


> It's 4:40PM! I'm hoping that means at least one of you is still too busy telling your partner about it to let us know about your grant?


UGH nothing on this end :'(


----------



## jmcd16

Next Thursday will be your Thursday  At least you get cuddles at night!


----------



## bashishot

You're right. I am very lucky my husband and kids are here with me but it is so draining to not know 100% if I am moving to the other side of the world. I have so many snow boots to Freecycle haha


----------



## pmwoodward

I agree Bashi! I am at the beginning stages of all this and I went through some stuff today... oh geez where do you start!! Its time for a huge kick ass garage sale!!! Children's clothes and toys breed... I swear it


----------



## jmcd16

The likelihood of you NOT getting it is VERY minimal. Your situation is pretty straightforward with the marriage and kids and actually living in the same country things. 
You are almost definitely going straight to permanent (kids are good for some things  ), which takes an extra month (according to the DIAC client charter). 
Having said that... I know what you mean. I was worried sick, and they make it harder by operating in a black box. But still... get rid of the snow shoes. It might make you feel better.


----------



## pmwoodward

jmcd16 said:


> Next Thursday will be your Thursday  At least you get cuddles at night!


Might as well kick your shoes off and enjoy the long weekend now - let your minds ease and relax for 4 days


----------



## dg_aussie

I agree with jmcd, hang in there, it'll happen soon. 
We went straight to subclass 100 too and I am sure you will also!



jmcd16 said:


> The likelihood of you NOT getting it is VERY minimal. Your situation is pretty straightforward with the marriage and kids and actually living in the same country things.
> You are almost definitely going straight to permanent (kids are good for some things  ), which takes an extra month (according to the DIAC client charter).
> Having said that... I know what you mean. I was worried sick, and they make it harder by operating in a black box. But still... get rid of the snow shoes. It might make you feel better.


----------



## bashishot

dg_aussie said:


> I agree with jmcd, hang in there, it'll happen soon.
> We went straight to subclass 100 too and I am sure you will also!


I have been good up until this week and the patience is dwindling! My husband says the darkest hour is right before dawn. Or something like that haha Perhaps I will get rid of the snow boots!


----------



## sarahw418

It seems like when you're at the most crazy with unknowing you get the grant  I bet next week for you bash


----------



## Catobrissie

I got approved!! Wow that was so very fast! Applied on 5-8-13 and got approved today on 5-23-13  We are so very happy  Was approved for partner visa sub class 100 (permanent). We'll be leaving next year in march


----------



## cheesygarcia

Catobrissie said:


> I got approved!! Wow that was so very fast! Applied on 5-8-13 and got approved today on 5-23-13  We are so very happy  Was approved for partner visa sub class 100 (permanent). We'll be leaving next year in march


Congrats!!! What was your CO's initials?


----------



## bashishot

Catobrissie said:


> I got approved!! Wow that was so very fast! Applied on 5-8-13 and got approved today on 5-23-13  We are so very happy  Was approved for partner visa sub class 100 (permanent). We'll be leaving next year in march


Whoa, super fast! Congrats!!


----------



## sarahw418

Congrats Catobrisse that's great news!


----------



## krijkee

We were not approved yet which is a huge relief. I ended up calling back to confirm and the file was marked correctly. Next Thursday he leaves so they will probably skip it and hopefully approve it the Thursday after!!


----------



## Catobrissie

Thanks everybody. My CO initials are RM. I still cannot believe how fast and easy that was. We kept the application small. Only the bare minimum. Two written declarations, 15 photos, all birth, marriage, name change certs, etc. 8 papers with bills in both our names. So excited. Probably gonna take a couple weeks to wear off


----------



## jmcd16

So that's another case for less evidence is better... Go figure. Congratulations... Are you ready to leave?


----------



## Catobrissie

jmcd16 said:


> So that's another case for less evidence is better... Go figure. Congratulations... Are you ready to leave?


No we're far off. Taking two dogs and that's gonna be a long process. So we decided on march 2014. Could leave a little sooner, but gonna save up extra money.


----------



## pmwoodward

Catobrissie said:


> I got approved!! Wow that was so very fast! Applied on 5-8-13 and got approved today on 5-23-13  We are so very happy  Was approved for partner visa sub class 100 (permanent). We'll be leaving next year in march


Whoa!! Super speedy!! Congratulations


----------



## CollegeGirl

Congrats Cato!


----------



## krijkee

congrats and seriously, 15 days? 

How do they justify 5-6 months when they can do them faster?


----------



## queliwantstogo

Catobrissie said:


> I got approved!! Wow that was so very fast! Applied on 5-8-13 and got approved today on 5-23-13  We are so very happy  Was approved for partner visa sub class 100 (permanent). We'll be leaving next year in march


Congrats Cato! Mine was approved quickly too; we are so very lucky!

I hope that luck shines on everyone soon, especially those who have been waiting months and months already! My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## KEONI

Congratulation Catobrissie, that's very fast approval ! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> congrats and seriously, 15 days?
> 
> How do they justify 5-6 months when they can do them faster?


Yep crazy fast I know! We have been married for ten years and have a son together as well. We were also married in Australia, but don't think that would matter really. We got our son citizenship (he was born here in USA), to show how serious we are. Plus it was a pretty easy application for him anyway. I'm guessing it just boils down to what CO someone gets though (and if they send in a decision ready application as well).

Thanks every one. We're so looking forward to getting out of California and this country. Things just keep getting worse here. We will not miss it here at all. Well, we will miss all the amazing food here. That's about it though.


----------



## Pxer

Catobrissie said:


> Yep crazy fast I know! We have been married for ten years and have a son together as well. We were also married in Australia, but don't think that would matter really. We got our son citizenship (he was born here in USA), to show how serious we are. Plus it was a pretty easy application for him anyway. I'm guessing it just boils down to what CO someone gets though (and if they send in a decision ready application as well).
> 
> Thanks every one. We're so looking forward to getting out of California and this country. Things just keep getting worse here. We will not miss it here at all. Well, we will miss all the amazing food here. That's about it though.


I miss Cali every day! Please tell me how horrible it is so I can feel better, lol.


----------



## Catobrissie

Pxer said:


> I miss Cali every day! Please tell me how horrible it is so I can feel better, lol.


Ok. The traffic, smog, crime rates, unemployment rates. Crazy drivers here in Southern California. Horrible public school system. Unfriendly people giving you dirty looks. That's just what comes to mind lol. Sure their is more. Nice weather and food though!


----------



## sarahw418

Lol. Not to mention LAX is the dirtiest unfriendliest airport to fly out of ever. And Disneyland has gangs.


----------



## bashishot

sarahw418 said:


> Lol. Not to mention LAX is the dirtiest unfriendliest airport to fly out of ever. And Disneyland has gangs.


Gangs at Disney?! haha We are stopping in LA for 2 days on our way to Sydney!


----------



## jmcd16

I have to say... Australian pizza is... Disappointing. And they over cook all meat products, no matter how many times you say "rare, as in still cold in the middle" steak comes out looking like someone put it on the grill sometime yesterday.
Also... What's up with the "Mexican" food?


----------



## bashishot

The Mexican food is the most concerning thing to me about moving to Australia haha That will be hard to cope with!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Amen, bash!


----------



## jmcd16

They have it... I just can't figure out what's wrong with it. My current working theory is that Asian spices are cheaper/more easily available and therefore they are trying to approximate Mexican food with Asian ingredients?

It's not as bad as Hawaiian Mexican food... It at least tastes good even if its not quite... Accurate.


----------



## pmwoodward

Haha don't get me started on food!
I do have to say whoever founded "Outback" restaurant should be ashamed!! I absolutely cringe at chain restaurants but went out of curiosity. Oh boy... there was nothing Australian about our meals!!! 
I feel there is a huge difference between quality and quantity here and in Australia. Its all about quantity here.... I think the first meal I ever bought out here could have fed three adults! Insane.
Jmcd - ask for a 'blue' steak and see what you get!!


----------



## bashishot

Funny story...my husband went to Outback one time and they didn't even know he was Australian! How can you not notice that?!


----------



## pmwoodward

I must say Bashi.. I have been asked a few times what southern state am I from! Also been asked where in England am I from. Considering I still sound very Australian after almost 7 years living here... 
I do have to laugh at those who try to guess... or when I say I am Australian they follow with "I thought so"


----------



## Catobrissie

bashishot said:


> The Mexican food is the most concerning thing to me about moving to Australia haha That will be hard to cope with!


Yep same here. That is our favorite food. Going to miss it so much. And it's so cheap here to in Cali. I looked at some mexican restaurants in Australia online, and its pricey there (brisbane). Burrito, beans and rice is around 18-20 dollars. Here in Cali it's only 6 to 10. Would probably be better just making homemade mexican yourself. Homemade tortillas are suppose to be real easy to make. We're gonna have to learn!


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> I must say Bashi.. I have been asked a few times what southern state am I from! Also been asked where in England am I from. Considering I still sound very Australian after almost 7 years living here...
> I do have to laugh at those who try to guess... or when I say I am Australian they follow with "I thought so"


Lol my aussie wife gets the same thing all the time. Asking if she's from England. When she says australia, they say they've always wanted to go there. Even I get confused sometimes when I hear someone on tv. I ask my wife if they're australian or english. I tell her you guys sound the same lol. She doesn't like that  Must be an American thing. We're not good telling the difference sometimes.


----------



## pmwoodward

I think Australians sound more like South African then English... that's my opinion anyways. 
Way to go on making your own Mexican! Where I live its very Italian orientated... Australian Italian is nothing like Italian here - so I have no idea!
For me- Thai food is my favourite!! That I can find where I live on the Sunshine Coast.. not so much where I live now... I crave it on a regular basis 
I agree on a quiet a jump in meals prices... mind you, rate of pay for work is much higher - so I wonder if it balances out in the long run??


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> I think Australians sound more like South African then English... that's my opinion anyways.
> Way to go on making your own Mexican! Where I live its very Italian orientated... Australian Italian is nothing like Italian here - so I have no idea!
> For me- Thai food is my favourite!! That I can find where I live on the Sunshine Coast.. not so much where I live now... I crave it on a regular basis
> I agree on a quiet a jump in meals prices... mind you, rate of pay for work is much higher - so I wonder if it balances out in the long run??


Ya it may balance it out somewhat, but probably still more there. The aussie dollar has been doing so good. I guess that'll make it even more expensive there compared to the U.S. Well, only if you look at it in that light. Like if an American just visits, and eats mexican food with his American dollars he converted over. Gonna be even more pricey for him. But it is great the minimum wage there is double that than here. Oh, sucks we have to keep filing our U.S. income taxes every year!!


----------



## jmcd16

The first 90,000 you make is exempt - and after that you get credit for what you've already paid the Oz gov


----------



## jmcd16

It's unfair really. Corporations don't have to pay tax on their incomes from overseas... Maybe I will look into incorporating myself...


----------



## sarahw418

Yea I've been checking into taxes...USA is one of the few countries who will make their citizens pay taxes on money they make elsewhere even living elsewhere on a visa. At least that I've seen. I also read that if your name is on a business account while still an American citizen that business is required to disclose how much money is in the acct to the us govt. these are just a few tidbits about being an American overseas I have found 


Ps I love Mexican food! My fiancé has been out to work looking around for it


----------



## krijkee

Oh man, the taxes are the hard part. I thought about becoming a citizen before moving, but that just leaves me on the hook to lodge a return every year. So I skipped it. Dh being the citizen will have to lodge, though.

Is anyone keeping property here when moving? We are keeping two houses, but I'm not sure whether to llc them?

I'm going to miss the shopping the most!! I've been buying so many clothes,shoes to dress my kids before leaving. I have a bunch in every size! Haha


----------



## Pxer

Catobrissie said:


> Ok. The traffic, smog, crime rates, unemployment rates. Crazy drivers here in Southern California. Horrible public school system. Unfriendly people giving you dirty looks. That's just what comes to mind lol. Sure their is more. Nice weather and food though!


Aww this didn't help me at all lol. I actually had no problem with any of those things. I think there's some pretty rotten drivers here as well and people are just as "friendly." And at least public school is free! All the other comments made me miss cali more!  I'm glad You're looking forward to it though


----------



## krijkee

Where is everyone moving?

We are going to Cairns.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> Where is everyone moving?
> 
> We are going to Cairns.


North side of Brisbane.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> Oh man, the taxes are the hard part. I thought about becoming a citizen before moving, but that just leaves me on the hook to lodge a return every year. So I skipped it. Dh being the citizen will have to lodge, though.
> 
> Is anyone keeping property here when moving? We are keeping two houses, but I'm not sure whether to llc them?
> 
> I'm going to miss the shopping the most!! I've been buying so many clothes,shoes to dress my kids before leaving. I have a bunch in every size! Haha


You considering renouncing your green card? My aussie wife said she's most likely gonna renounce hers before we leave. We have no plans on ever coming back. Just for very short visits only.


----------



## krijkee

Because I've been here more than 8 years, I think I have to submit something with the IRS to renounce, so I wasn't planning on it. Not because I owe taxes, just don't think I should have to do that. 

What worried me was my US citizen children moving back here one day and being able to move back in that case. If my husband and I ever divorced it worries me about how I would go getting another green card. It's a long shot thought, though. Was something for me to consider anyway.

We have no plans to come back, but you never know!


----------



## bjch

krijkee said:


> Because I've been here more than 8 years, I think I have to submit something with the IRS to renounce, so I wasn't planning on it. Not because I owe taxes, just don't think I should have to do that.
> 
> What worried me was my US citizen children moving back here one day and being able to move back in that case. If my husband and I ever divorced it worries me about how I would go getting another green card. It's a long shot thought, though. Was something for me to consider anyway.
> 
> We have no plans to come back, but you never know!


Why don't you apply for citizenship, that way it cannot be revoked?


----------



## krijkee

Because then I forever have to lodge tax returns and fbars. Not something I want to do forever! With one non US citizen, we can work our finances around the tax laws to our advantage.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> Because I've been here more than 8 years, I think I have to submit something with the IRS to renounce, so I wasn't planning on it. Not because I owe taxes, just don't think I should have to do that.
> 
> What worried me was my US citizen children moving back here one day and being able to move back in that case. If my husband and I ever divorced it worries me about how I would go getting another green card. It's a long shot thought, though. Was something for me to consider anyway.
> 
> We have no plans to come back, but you never know!


Aw ok. Yea my wife would also have to submit a form to renounce. She's been here ten years. She'll never move back here to the U.S. even if we did get divorced or I passed away. Her home has always really been Australia. She'd just raise our son there in Australia if anything happened.


----------



## pmwoodward

Wow - this is new to me! So what your saying is that when we move to Australia we have to lodge tax returns back here in the states for the rest of our lives??!! Or just for a certain amount of years?


----------



## pmwoodward

krijkee said:


> Where is everyone moving?
> 
> We are going to Cairns.


Sunshine Coast


----------



## krijkee

The rest of your lives if you're a US citizen! Plus there's a host of other forms if you have accounts overseas. 

A lot of citizens are giving up there citizenship due to this very reason!


----------



## bashishot

We are starting in Tamworth (where in laws live) for a few weeks and are currently researching Port Macquarie to settle down. We are also considering Newcastle, Sydney, Melbourne but it really depends on where my husband gets a job.

He is a dual citizen so I guess as long as we never make over 90k, we are good for taxes?! It's such a pain! We went through a lot of paperwork and money so I can't imagine him ever renouncing his citizenship. That would also cause huge issues if we ever wanted to move back here!


----------



## sarahw418

I'm not currently certain what my longterm plans are for my US citizenship. My mom gets offended when I talk about giving it up, but if its not worth keeping it when it comes to taxes then I'll try for aussie citizenship in a few years. We're going to just wait and see what happens at this point. My fiance talks about maybe living in US one day, but I don't see it happening. Moving is so expensive, and we're planning on having children so it will only get worse.

We'll be living outside of Sydney, building a house


----------



## jmcd16

krijkee said:


> Where is everyone moving?
> 
> We are going to Cairns.


My partner and I lived in Cairns for a few years. PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## sarahw418

pmwoodward said:


> Wow - this is new to me! So what your saying is that when we move to Australia we have to lodge tax returns back here in the states for the rest of our lives??!! Or just for a certain amount of years?


Yes. there is something called a foreign tax credit that you will get, it somehow takes into account taxes paid into australia. I don't know exactly how it works yet myself, just that its there.


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's my understanding (from my fiance) that you only have to pay taxes on income over $90,000, and that taxes paid to Australia are taken into account. With both of our families in the US, I doubt myself or my fiance would ever consider giving up our US citizenship just for the sake of a few extra forms every year.


----------



## dg_aussie

Is it 90k combined or based on separate incomes? Assuming combined, but hoping not.


----------



## jmcd16

I filed singly and got the 90k exemption.


----------



## krijkee

It's separate, but it includes superannuation.


----------



## bjch

If you are an American who has citizenship through birth, I believe you could reapply for citizenship anyway.. so you could give it up for a number of years and then get it back. If you are a naturalized citizen, however, that is not the case.


----------



## bashishot

So I was reading Astrology Zone because I find it entertaining and this is what I found in my May horoscope:

You may be preparing to go to college or graduate school, or you may be able to move ahead with immigration matters in regard to a passport, visa, green card, or final citizenship

If my visa isn't approved this week, I'm having Astrology Zone shut down! hahah

Just found this in it as well:

The following day will be special too, May 28, when Venus, your guardian planet, and good fortune Jupiter link up to bring you outstanding happiness - and possibly a nice raise, a check, or luxurious gift. This is a day when you will be happy, and just about everything will go your way.


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> So I was reading Astrology Zone because I find it entertaining and this is what I found in my May horoscope:
> 
> You may be preparing to go to college or graduate school, or you may be able to move ahead with immigration matters in regard to a passport, visa, green card, or final citizenship
> 
> If my visa isn't approved this week, I'm having Astrology Zone shut down! hahah
> 
> Just found this in it as well:
> 
> The following day will be special too, May 28, when Venus, your guardian planet, and good fortune Jupiter link up to bring you outstanding happiness - and possibly a nice raise, a check, or luxurious gift. This is a day when you will be happy, and just about everything will go your way.


I predict that if your visa is granted on May 28, you will become a believer! Haha. Best of luck bash! We are all pulling for you and your partner.


----------



## bashishot

Haha that would be really odd if it actually was approved that day!


----------



## sarahw418

I will be watching this thread tomorrow bash


----------



## krijkee

My husband has a job interview in Australia tomorrow. if he gets it, do you all think its worth emailing to tell them in hopes of nudging the visa along? We should be getting a decision any day anyway I hope as we lodged it early December. What do you think?


----------



## dg_aussie

If it were me, I probably would email and tell them if he gets a job offer. Especially since you are at 5 months +.
Sometimes a little contact seems to get things moving along. Good luck!!



krijkee said:


> My husband has a job interview in Australia tomorrow. if he gets it, do you all think its worth emailing to tell them in hopes of nudging the visa along? We should be getting a decision any day anyway I hope as we lodged it early December. What do you think?


----------



## bashishot

I would definitely email them and tell them if he has a job offer!

And Sarah...don't remind me haha My stomach is churning with anxiety!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> So I was reading Astrology Zone because I find it entertaining and this is what I found in my May horoscope:
> 
> You may be preparing to go to college or graduate school, or you may be able to move ahead with immigration matters in regard to a passport, visa, green card, or final citizenship
> 
> If my visa isn't approved this week, I'm having Astrology Zone shut down! hahah
> 
> Just found this in it as well:
> 
> The following day will be special too, May 28, when Venus, your guardian planet, and good fortune Jupiter link up to bring you outstanding happiness - and possibly a nice raise, a check, or luxurious gift. This is a day when you will be happy, and just about everything will go your way.


I am pretty sure this just made my morning!! We are all cheering for you Bash


----------



## jmcd16

krijkee said:


> My husband has a job interview in Australia tomorrow. if he gets it, do you all think its worth emailing to tell them in hopes of nudging the visa along? We should be getting a decision any day anyway I hope as we lodged it early December. What do you think?


I would wait until he is back in the states. Then you are reminding them at a time when they can actually DO something about it.


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> I am pretty sure this just made my morning!! We are all cheering for you Bash


It would make my morning if it's accurate, too!!


----------



## NiPa

Visa granted      

Got our 309 granted on 24th May (friday).

Now we can start planning our life....

Thanks everyone for all your help.....


----------



## cheesygarcia

NiPa said:


> Visa granted
> 
> Got our 309 granted on 24th May (friday).
> 
> Now we can start planning our life....
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help.....


Congrats!!! Who was your CO?


----------



## jmcd16

Congrats! Good to see ML is still chugging along.


----------



## sarahw418

Grata nipa good luck with the move!


----------



## NiPa

cheesygarcia said:


> Congrats!!! Who was your CO?


Thanks CG, It was ML. 
Wasn't expecting the approval to come so soon but I am not complaining


----------



## NiPa

From my experience of preparing the application, submission and the approval, there is no set guildeline, rules or shortcut. It is totally dependant on your luck, the workload with the case officer and the complexity of your application.

My application was pretty straightforward, new my partner for 12-13 years, were in relationship for 12 months, been married for 5 months at the time of submission of application.

The documents and evidence submitted were as per the partner handbook, nothing extra.

Hope the other appovals come very soon. Good Luck.


----------



## pmwoodward

NiPa said:


> Visa granted
> 
> Got our 309 granted on 24th May (friday).
> 
> Now we can start planning our life....
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help.....


Congrats to you!!


----------



## bashishot

Congrats nipa!! Are you moving soon?


----------



## krijkee

Congrats! Good luck with everything!


----------



## bashishot

Ok it's 5pm and no email so I think I need to have Astrology Zone shut down!!


----------



## KEONI

NiPa said:


> Visa granted
> 
> Got our 309 granted on 24th May (friday).
> 
> Now we can start planning our life....
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help.....


Congratulation NiPa !


----------



## sarahw418

Aww bash that sucks!


----------



## bashishot

What can you do, right? My time will come!


----------



## bjch

bashishot said:


> What can you do, right? My time will come!


What star sign are you? I am Aries and my partner is Libra and we both have a greencard/visa mention in our May star signs on Astrology Zone.. !


----------



## bashishot

Oh man, she totally wants everyone to get a visa haha Mine is Taurus!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry bash. I love that you still have a sense of humor about all this, though. lol


----------



## Danar2amir

Really great, thanks a lot!


----------



## jmcd16

It's because THURSDAY is your day, Bash


----------



## bashishot

jmcd16 said:


> It's because THURSDAY is your day, Bash


I hope you aren't making false promises like Astrology Zone!!!!


----------



## NiPa

bashishot said:


> Congrats nipa!! Are you moving soon?


Thanks Bashishot, we haven't really decided on the moving date yet. We have until mid-march next year to make the move. I dont see it happening before September-October.

Hope your approval comes soon.


----------



## krijkee

So my husband got the job and is flying out of Sydney in 7 hours. He doesn't land until tomorrow at 11pm, but Thursdays are when DN approves. Should I email tonight telling them about job or does he have to land in the US first to be approved? Anybody know?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Once he's in the air, shoot them an e-mail letting them know his flight has left Oz and he's offshore again (and you can mention he got the job, too). I have no idea if they'd consider approving while someone is still in the air... I think that might be a little too optimistic.  But it doesn't hurt to let them know as soon as it's true.


----------



## pmwoodward

Hi folks,
Could someone possibly explain to me what VEVO is/how it works please? I see so many of you 'checking' vevo...


----------



## jmcd16

I dont think it matters if you are offshore. You could check it to see if your bridging visa magically turned into a partner visa... but offshore you don't have that. 
Do you have a current ETA? You could check if that has been cancelled (they cancelled mine sometime between 2 and 18 hours AFTER my visa was granted).

ETA: https://www.eta.immi.gov.au/ETA/etas.jsp
Info about VEVO: Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## jmcd16

Huh.. just out of curiousity, I went on VEVO for the first time and checked my status. My 309 expires in 2033. 

Have they extended permanent visa processing time out THAT far? 

::cheeky::


----------



## pmwoodward

We are offshore... my husband has no visas/ETA. I was just curious if it is something we can check when we get further into the process of waiting.
Thanks jmcd


----------



## jmcd16

Trust me... it's really best NOT to have that option. I went insane. I checked at min. 4 times a day... and at worst it was like 40 times an hour (Thursdays 2-4:30). And then it turned out it was pointless! My ETA wasn't cancelled until after the visa came through  What a waste of time. 

If you included a payment authorization for the return of your documents -- you can always have a look and see if they've charged that yet. That's a tip off since Washington seems to send things back around the time they grant your visa. 

Otherwise... unfortunately... welcome to the darkness. As potential immigrants, we are like mushrooms (I won't finish that...but you know how it goes).

Best of luck, try not to think about it too often. Keep distracted. Your sanity is on the line.


----------



## sarahw418

I used VEVO for the first time today. Pretty cool, will be handy to have for the future of this visa journey. Already been talking about 820/801 and I'm not even in Australia yet! My fiancé is anxious for me to be permanent  plus we found out it seems I can't get an Australian drivers license right away on the 300 because its only a temporary visa?


----------



## krijkee

What's VEVO?


----------



## sarahw418

See above jmcd answered and posted a link...


----------



## krijkee

Sorry, my mistake I missed a few responses. I'm on my phone.


----------



## sarahw418

It's ok I'm on my phone as well which is why I referred you to her message  much more detailed then what I can do currently


----------



## jmcd16

sarahw418 said:


> I used VEVO for the first time today. Pretty cool, will be handy to have for the future of this visa journey. Already been talking about 820/801 and I'm not even in Australia yet! My fiancé is anxious for me to be permanent  plus we found out it seems I can't get an Australian drivers license right away on the 300 because its only a temporary visa?


Psshhh... I got an Aussie license with an ETA.


----------



## sarahw418

Well that's good I don't want to have to wait!


----------



## jmcd16

I don't think they are supposed to, but I just went in and applied and got one. They transferred my Massachusetts license over -- although I lost the commercial endorsements. 

Even if they do tell you no -- it's not like you can't drive. They accept international licenses.


----------



## jmcd16

I just read the DIAC's take on things and it sounds like you aren't REQUIRED to get a license until permanent residency is granted. With a temp visa, they let you drive around on your international license. 

"Please note: If you are a permanent resident visa holder and have a current driver's licence from another country, in English or with an official translation, in most states and territories you are allowed to drive for your first three months after arrival.

In Tasmania, the three month period begins from when you are granted your permanent residency visa, not from when you arrive in Australia. If you were granted a permanent visa 3 months or more before your arrival in Australia you will have to apply for an Australian licence before you can drive in that state."


----------



## sarahw418

Thanks jmcd! That's very helpful. One less thing to worry about. My Florida license is good until 2019 so that gives me plenty of time to get PR and get everything sorted out. Well at least until I go to change my name after fiancé and I get married.


----------



## jmcd16

That's going to be a NIGHTMARE! My partner and I are currently at odds on that one... but we have 5 countries involved!!! Oz, NZ, USA, SA, and Ireland... can you imagine the bloody paperwork!?

So I've decided I'll change it... if he does the paperwork. He fears paperwork at a near-phobia level. So, it will sit in the corner, gathering dust and I will get to keep my name.


----------



## sarahw418

Mine is too happy to give me his name so I can't deny him when he's so excited about it. But yea, paperwork...sigh. And he's so sweet he wants to help just messes it up and frustrates me asking questions I don't know the answers to...so it's better for us both if I just do it. I get the paperwork here and he has to read the paperwork on the house. Lol.


----------



## cheesygarcia

No approvals today??


----------



## pmwoodward

Ahhh name changes! I have to share a story... 
My first trip back to Australia after marrying in the US was a nightmare... and that is being nice!! When I booked my ticket back home is was in my married name... my passport was in my maiden name. I had to carry our marriage certificate and documents with me... however, when I lined up at JFK airport, the lady behind the counter had questions, my gut sank and I thought I wasn't going to be able to fly... anywhere, full stop!!!
Eventually it was sorted out and arrived in Australia... to be again, hassled!!
The gentleman at the gate in Australia stated that I must have my passport changed before leaving... he was even thinking about no letting me pass through to my family!!
The next 3 weeks of my stay back home was insane... constantly traveling to Brisbane to get it all sorted!! Everything was fast tracked and one gentleman who dealt with my case in Brisbane made sure it was done in time!! Ever so grateful for his kindness - we bought him a lottery ticket and some beer 
Wasn't the way I had planned to have my first trip home after two years to be... but all turned out wonderful in the end!
The joys of name changing... arghhh!


----------



## bashishot

I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got it!?!?!?


----------



## jmcd16

Question for everyone:
Why change your name? _Especially_ in light of the complications we know we are likely to face given our shared circumstances (immigrant).
Why is it important enough to you?


----------



## dg_aussie

Congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!
So happy for you!!! and that was pretty quick!!!! 
Now go toss those snow boots, ok? 



bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmcd16

bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WAHOO!!! Told you THURSDAY is your day!!! I should start a web site... it'd be a damn sight more accurate than that astrology one you were looking at...

 
SOOO happy for you!


----------



## krijkee

Congrats!!! But how do we not have ours by now then????

December 14 is when they received it!!!!


----------



## krijkee

Unless We helped you out by being in oz on a ETA which bumped you up a week. Hahaha 

Congrats the wait is finally over!!


----------



## dg_aussie

Who is your CO?
Bash had DN and he seems to work his cases pretty much in order from what I can tell. And for some reason sends his emails out on Thursdays.  
Some people's medicals get referred etc. We've seen another CO approve in 15 days for some people and 7 months for others.There really doesn't seem to be much reason to some of their method.



krijkee said:


> Congrats!!! But how do we not have ours by now then????
> 
> December 14 is when they received it!!!!


----------



## bashishot

Yes, got it at 4:36pm! I am beside myself right now! Also, I was granted the permanent one. We were just shy of 4mo waiting time. I think it was approved because I went to an Aussie pie shop in Boston today and I am going to see an Australian movie tomorrow night haha

GOODBYE SNOW BOOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats bash!!!! I hope we get ours soon!


----------



## krijkee

Mine is DN


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG!!! Omg!!! AWESOME 
What a nice way to complete your day Bash!!


----------



## bashishot

Thank you, I am so excited. JMCD should run Astrology Zone!


----------



## sarahw418

Congrats bash! I'm so happy for you! And amazing luck going straight to PR. When will you and your family head over?


----------



## bashishot

We leave at the end of September!! I feel like this summer is going to fly by yet not go by quickly enough!


----------



## CollegeGirl

OMG, bash, I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!    JMCD was spot-on.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, JMCD - you asked about changing names. I am going to change mine the second I can, haha. My parents divorced when I was really young, my mom has remarried and so has a different last name. I don't know a single person on my father's side of the family. So I'm the only one in my family with this last name, and it has only bad memories attached to it. Plus it's an ugly last name. So yes... the second I can change it, it's GONE.


----------



## CollegeGirl

jmcd16 said:


> I just read the DIAC's take on things and it sounds like you aren't REQUIRED to get a license until permanent residency is granted. With a temp visa, they let you drive around on your international license.
> 
> "Please note: If you are a permanent resident visa holder and have a current driver's licence from another country, in English or with an official translation, in most states and territories you are allowed to drive for your first three months after arrival.
> 
> In Tasmania, the three month period begins from when you are granted your permanent residency visa, not from when you arrive in Australia. If you were granted a permanent visa 3 months or more before your arrival in Australia you will have to apply for an Australian licence before you can drive in that state."


This is definitely what my fiance was told. He was permitted to drive on his US license until he became a PR.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I had a male instructor at a seminar before who changed his last name to that of his wife's. i forgot what his original last name was but he hated it so he changed it lol


----------



## KEONI

bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulation bashi !


----------



## KEONI

jmcd16 said:


> I just read the DIAC's take on things and it sounds like you aren't REQUIRED to get a license until permanent residency is granted. With a temp visa, they let you drive around on your international license.
> 
> "Please note: If you are a permanent resident visa holder and have a current driver's licence from another country, in English or with an official translation, in most states and territories you are allowed to drive for your first three months after arrival.
> 
> In Tasmania, the three month period begins from when you are granted your permanent residency visa, not from when you arrive in Australia. If you were granted a permanent visa 3 months or more before your arrival in Australia you will have to apply for an Australian licence before you can drive in that state."


If a person on permanent visa still driving with CA drivers license in Australia what happen if he or she get a jury duty summon in their home county ? Technically the person is still a legal residence in your home county and must serve as a jury. If I am not mistaken if you receive a jury duty summon if you move out of state you still have to respond with a copy of your new drivers license where you reside now in order to be excuse by the court. Is that true ?


----------



## krijkee

We got our visa today too!!!!! Does it matter he was flying from Sydney to US at the time??


----------



## bashishot

Congrats!!!!!!! Is he back in the US? He had left Australia when it was granted right?


----------



## krijkee

He was in the air! He just landed in Hawaii to the email!!


----------



## bashishot

Hmm interesting. I would think he would be ok. Has he gone through immigration yet? I assume it would show up on his passport right?


----------



## KEONI

krijkee said:


> We got our visa today too!!!!! Does it matter he was flying from Sydney to US at the time??


Congratulation krijkee ! Wow ! You're the second person got the visa granted today.


----------



## krijkee

My husband is in big trouble. It wasn't granted, it was receipt of an email I sent them!

Gah!!!


----------



## Catobrissie

bashishot said:


> Yes, got it at 4:36pm! I am beside myself right now! Also, I was granted the permanent one. We were just shy of 4mo waiting time. I think it was approved because I went to an Aussie pie shop in Boston today and I am going to see an Australian movie tomorrow night haha
> 
> GOODBYE SNOW BOOTS!!!!!!!


Awesome news. Congrats bash. I just received all my documents back on 5-28-13.. Even the two police checks they sent back. Only thing actually from them was a small receipt for the 2,895. So you should get your documents and photos back in about a week from now.


----------



## NiPa

bashishot said:


> I was enjoying a nice day at Castle Island. Just got home. Put the kids in a bath. Checked my email. Literally 5 minutes ago.....GUESS WHAT?!?!??!?!?!? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations.....

Bring out the bottles....

Pop the Cork.....


----------



## bashishot

I just popped open some Diet Coke! I will save the wine for tomorrow night haha


----------



## sarahw418

Yea jmcd also replying to your inquiry about name change...

I want to change mine to match my husbands when we get married for just the traditional sense of things. It's something we both want and we plan on having children and I would also want the same name as them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Going for my medical exam Monday... nervous! I'll be making sure I have everything together for it tomorrow. Nearly had a heart attack (NOT REALLY, DIAC, if you're reading this -- just a figure of speech! lol) when my panel doc's website said all Australian visa exam patients (who were female and of age) needed to have their most recent pap smear results forwarded to her! Turns out that's a Canadian immigration requirement and not Australian. WHEW.


----------



## bashishot

My medical exam was so lax. It was really odd. Height, weight, blood pressure, labs, x ray. She basically just said "Are you in good health?" and that was it. I sat in her office, at her desk! I hope yours is similar!! Good luck!


----------



## bashishot

Krijkee,

Did you email to let them know your husband was back in the country? I am guessing your approval will come next week!


----------



## krijkee

I did. I emailed that he was back and has a job lined up. Told them the job wants to know how long until visa. Fingers crossed next week is our turn!

Been waiting on my 3 month olds citizenship application for a while too (8 weeks). I need that so I can make travel plans to fly down to San Fran and get his passport. 

I want to be in Australia by the end of July!!! Sweating all this coming through!


----------



## sarahw418

Mine was the same as bash's. For part of it I sat in the dr's office. They took my height/weight in metric which was kinda fun. checked vitals, looked up my nose to make sure I don't do cocaine?? peed in a cup, took blood. checked reflexes and pulse points. listen to lungs and heart. asked if i was healthy or had any health issues. gave lab slip for chest xray.walked across the street for chest xray, and went home. all they asked was if I was pregnant or not at radiology. voila, im healthy which I think to DIAC just means free of hepatitis, HIV and TB.


----------



## sarahw418

krijkee said:


> I did. I emailed that he was back and has a job lined up. Told them the job wants to know how long until visa. Fingers crossed next week is our turn!
> 
> Been waiting on my 3 month olds citizenship application for a while too (8 weeks). I need that so I can make travel plans to fly down to San Fran and get his passport.
> 
> I want to be in Australia by the end of July!!! Sweating all this coming through!


Good luck Krijkee! hopefully you can get some news and get it all sorted out. Thats great news that your husband got a job right away though!


----------



## sarahw418

CollegeGirl said:


> Going for my medical exam Monday... nervous! I'll be making sure I have everything together for it tomorrow. Nearly had a heart attack (NOT REALLY, DIAC, if you're reading this -- just a figure of speech! lol) when my panel doc's website said all Australian visa exam patients (who were female and of age) needed to have their most recent pap smear results forwarded to her! Turns out that's a Canadian immigration requirement and not Australian. WHEW.


Good luck CG. hopefully waiting pays off for you


----------



## pmwoodward

All the best CollegeGirl for Monday! Let us know how you go


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wish that was all "healthy" meant to them, Sarah.


----------



## krijkee

Good luck on your medical!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, krijkee.


----------



## KEONI

CollegeGirl said:


> Going for my medical exam Monday... nervous! I'll be making sure I have everything together for it tomorrow. Nearly had a heart attack (NOT REALLY, DIAC, if you're reading this -- just a figure of speech! lol) when my panel doc's website said all Australian visa exam patients (who were female and of age) needed to have their most recent pap smear results forwarded to her! Turns out that's a Canadian immigration requirement and not Australian. WHEW.


Hi CG, I felt the same way too before I went to see the panel doctor and when doctor ask your health condition and medication you take, just answer truthfully, so don't worry, you will be fine.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Unfortunately my case is complicated, KEONI, and it's possible we might be rejected due to my health. However, we've enlisted THE best agent for handling difficult health cases - so hoping we'll have a chance.


----------



## KEONI

CG, don't think about rejection just proceed with the exam, I will pray for you.


----------



## bashishot

CG, did you have your exam?

I also got some papers back from DN today. My pictures, MA and FBI background checks, a receipt and for some reason the cover letter I sent requesting that we are considered for the subclass 100 visa!


----------



## sarahw418

I never got any pics back only by background checks  dn as well


----------



## bashishot

Hold me....I just posted all my snow boots, hats, gloves, and scarves on Freecycle!


----------



## sarahw418

Yay! I closed all my accounts and HSA plus closed my 401k today lol


----------



## bashishot

Nice! When are you headed over? Our flight is in September but it's so tempting to change it. I am even getting rid of Christmas trees now!


----------



## sarahw418

Last day of work is this Thursday then I head north to see my dad and sister  flying out from there June 16th


----------



## krijkee

Is anyone shipping a container? 

We are. It's expensive.


----------



## bashishot

I thought about it but figured it would cost the same if not less to just replace whatever we had. Coming from Boston is even more expensive! What's the cost for you guys?

Wow Sarah, that's so exciting!!!! Can we come with you?! haha


----------



## sarahw418

I will be sending for my stuff after I move and yea it's a bit unnerving how much it's going to cost. I've gotten rid of a lot just for that reason


----------



## sarahw418

Sure bash! I'd love company I'm traveling alone


----------



## krijkee

Been quoted $10,000 and $13,000 so far. Another quote this week. 

We have so much stuff that has to go... Paperwork, kid stuff, pictures that's its worth just doing it. My husbands new job gives us $5000 relocation fee, which helps.


----------



## bashishot

sarahw418 said:


> Sure bash! I'd love company I'm traveling alone


I have a 3yo and 5yo joining me. Do you want to rethink that answer?!?! Cherish the alone time on the plane! I've flown to Australia alone one time and it was glorious!


----------



## krijkee

Mine are 4yo, 6yo and 4 months old. I have my mom flying over to help me fly with the kids. Husband is following 3 week later.


----------



## krijkee

I haven't flown alone in a long time. Would it be wrong to book my moms seat with all 3 kids and mine the other side of plane? Haha


----------



## bashishot

Your mom is a good woman! That 15hr flight can be tough with kids but I'm kind of hoping they just want to watch those TV's on the plane and sleep for at least a little bit!


----------



## krijkee

I took my two older ones alone when they were just turned two and 4 months and it was painful! I vowed never to do it again. Haha the big kids will easily be entertained, plus I always book a night flight and it seems to help. 

Are you taking carseats on the plane?


----------



## bashishot

Yeah, our flight leaves Los Angeles at 10pm so here's to hoping they stay up for dinner and pass out the entire time they have the lights off! Last time we went, I had a 5mo and 2.5yo. The baby slept most of the time so yay for that.

I think we will take the carseats. When I started working again, I splurged on very nice (very heavy) carseats so I don't want to get rid of them. I think it helps for them to have a comfortable and familiar seat.


----------



## krijkee

Yeah me too. I just splurged on new ones as all were expiring. It's painful to lug then around, but the carseats in Oz just don't seem as safe to me!

This week better be our week! I am booking flights for July 29 as soon as I get the word!


----------



## sarahw418

No kids and I've only ever flown to Australia alone  it's enjoyable and I don't mind flying alone at all. I'm going through Canada so will be flying out of Vancouver. I do not like LAX at all I do not envy you bash


----------



## krijkee

With kids, how are you not shipping a container?


----------



## krijkee

I agree, LAX is the pits. I like to go through San Fran.


----------



## sarahw418

Also a night flight I leave west coast just before midnight and arrive at Sydney 8am


----------



## bashishot

I think our carseats come with a backpack and the bottom folds up so they are almost flat.

We are getting rid of a LOT. We will take some clothes and special toys. I think their grandparents and family there will spoil them and we won't need many toys!


----------



## krijkee

Sarah, where are you moving to again. Sunshine Coast?


----------



## bashishot

We get to Sydney at 6am then our next flight is to Tamworth at noon. Longest. Day(s). EVER!


----------



## krijkee

Oh man, adding a flight after Sydney sounds horrible!!!


----------



## bashishot

Tell me about it! Boston-Los Angeles (for 2 days) - Sydney -Tamworth. I kept trying to find a way around it but couldn't!


----------



## sarahw418

I will be Sydney suburbs


----------



## sarahw418

Detroit to Toronto in the smallest plane I've ever been on and then to Vancouver final stop Sydney


----------



## jmcd16

How much did you guys pay for tix? It seems that prices have gone WAY up. This will be by far the most expensive trip I've made over there. I usually work it between 800-1000.00. The dates I've been looking at (every date in the next 2 months) are almost all around the 1500 mark.
I managed to find a separate booking Bos to Auckland for under 800, but then it was a min of a 12 hour trip from Auckland to Cairns and another almost 400.
Grrr...


----------



## jmcd16

bashishot said:


> Your mom is a good woman! That 15hr flight can be tough with kids but I'm kind of hoping they just want to watch those TV's on the plane and sleep for at least a little bit!


Dramamine and/or benadryl. Nuff said


----------



## cheesygarcia

We paid 3600 qantas one way lax to melbourne. That's for 2 adults, 1 child and 1 lap baby.

Sometimes american airlines codeshare flights are cheaper too. Unfortunately the cheaper fare doesnt earn frequent flyer points.


----------



## sarahw418

Mines 1400 on air Canada


----------



## krijkee

Do you use kayak.com to look for flights?

We are PDX, so not as expensive. We are booking our on flyer miles so it will be free for all of us, thankfully!


----------



## bashishot

I want to say all of our tickets (2 adults, 2 kids) was about 6k total, Boston-Sydney. Bargain! We booked directly through Qantas. Also, in the approval email it has a website to go to I think where you can get discounts if you are moving permanently.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> Is anyone shipping a container?
> 
> We are. It's expensive.


We will be as well. We don't have a lot just gonna be alot of boxes. 15-20. We're going to go with a shared container. Let me know what company you end up going with.


----------



## Catobrissie

sarahw418 said:


> Last day of work is this Thursday then I head north to see my dad and sister  flying out from there June 16th


Awesome. Must be an amazing feeling. I wish you guys all the best!


----------



## krijkee

Catobrissie said:


> We will be as well. We don't have a lot just gonna be alot of boxes. 15-20. We're going to go with a shared container. Let me know what company you end up going with.


I will. I have to finalize a decision in the next couple of weeks as end of July is the busy season. I'm overwhelmed how much I have to do to move!!


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> I will. I have to finalize a decision in the next couple of weeks as end of July is the busy season. I'm overwhelmed how much I have to do to move!!


It's far out for us, but from the few companies I have contacted, I am liking Schumacher cargo the best. Guy on the phone was very upfront, unlike the other guys. Told me all the australian port fee's I'd be charged. Gonna be at least $550 all up in just the brisbane port fee's. Their is the port fee, terminal handling fee, and also quaratine fee. 550 for those, but that's only boxes in a shared container. I forget the quote for the actual shared container. Was slightly more than the company American baggage, but it also includes pick up and deliver to aussie house, so well worth paying only a little more. Check them out.


----------



## krijkee

I will, thanks. I found a list of recommended movers on moving scam website. My quotes are coming from Southern Winds, Rainier, Sterling and I'm contemplating one more.


----------



## tara.jatt

Just paid 1550 for New York to Melbourne. Long gone are the days to get this route under 1000, last time I traveled under 1000 was in 2010 from San Francisco to Melbourne.



jmcd16 said:


> How much did you guys pay for tix? It seems that prices have gone WAY up. This will be by far the most expensive trip I've made over there. I usually work it between 800-1000.00. The dates I've been looking at (every date in the next 2 months) are almost all around the 1500 mark.
> I managed to find a separate booking Bos to Auckland for under 800, but then it was a min of a 12 hour trip from Auckland to Cairns and another almost 400.
> Grrr...


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> I will, thanks. I found a list of recommended movers on moving scam website. My quotes are coming from Southern Winds, Rainier, Sterling and I'm contemplating one more.


Gonna check that website out soon, thanks!


----------



## krijkee

I recommend it! You can post your quotes and they will tell you if they sound good and what you need to consider or ask.

The recommended list is on the right and I didn't see Schumacher on it.


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> I recommend it! You can post your quotes and they will tell you if they sound good and what you need to consider or ask.
> 
> The recommended list is on the right and I didn't see Schumacher on it.


Thank you.


----------



## pmwoodward

We will be flying from Syracuse - JFK - LAX - Brisbane. Looking at flights for September and its looking around 3800 for 2 adults and 1 child (2 y.o) - flying VAustralia one way. I flew solo with my son when he was 3 months... it was great heading over as he slept most of the way but coming back... oh my goodness!!
I refuse to go with him without my husband ever again.. especially now being a very hands on toddler!!
Very much considering selling everything to avoid costs with shipping carriers.. I think I found myself cringing after reading the prices 
I have to ask... for those who have children is it really worth carrying a car seat to travel?? Its seems like more of a headache... luggage, stroller and car seat. Talk about having ones hands FULL!


----------



## bashishot

I find it's very handy to travel with the car seats because it's a familiar area to them, they are strapped in, and they aren't AS distracted by all the fun buttons to push! They are heavy but we are getting the backpack that comes with them. Since we are in LA for 2 days, we will need them for the rental car anyway.

Quick question to everyone, after you received the approval email, did you respond to that email and thank them or acknowledge it?


----------



## pmwoodward

What brand of car seat is that Bashi?


----------



## bashishot

They are Diono Radians. Excellent car seats!


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> They are Diono Radians. Excellent car seats!


Wow.. they look awesome!! I think you just sold me on using a car seat  Thank you.


----------



## bashishot

Fair warning...they are HEAVY! I'm not sure of the actual weight. A quick google search tells me about 24lbs which doesn't seem heavy but when you are not used to it, they are! The bottom part folds up and you can buy the bag to put it in. I think they go up to 100lbs as well. 5pt harness and you can use it with a seatbelt. And NO, I don't work for Diono haha They have just been great seats for the kids! If you want to buy one, check Amazon because they frequently have them on sale


----------



## pmwoodward

Just reading about them now


----------



## cheesygarcia

Fyi with qantas you'll need car seats preapproved if you want to use them onboard.


----------



## SharpJE

Just wanted to chime in and say my PMV was granted back on May 13th. Definitely a lot faster than I thought, expected months more. Very happy and leave next week.


----------



## bashishot

Congrats and enjoy your new life!!!

As for the carseats, I think they are generally ok as long as they have the aircraft approved sticker. I did find with Qantas though, they asked me at the check in desk if I had told them about my carseat before! So yeah...just make sure you let them know what it is!


----------



## pmwoodward

SharpJE said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say my PMV was granted back on May 13th. Definitely a lot faster than I thought, expected months more. Very happy and leave next week.


Congrats!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> Nice! When are you headed over? Our flight is in September but it's so tempting to change it. I am even getting rid of Christmas trees now!


Fly out in July with me, bash! Haha


----------



## queliwantstogo

Mt tickets were $1475 with American Airlines, then Qantas from Boston to LA to Sydney. I get 2 free checked bags too.


----------



## Catobrissie

bashishot said:


> I find it's very handy to travel with the car seats because it's a familiar area to them, they are strapped in, and they aren't AS distracted by all the fun buttons to push! They are heavy but we are getting the backpack that comes with them. Since we are in LA for 2 days, we will need them for the rental car anyway.
> 
> Quick question to everyone, after you received the approval email, did you respond to that email and thank them or acknowledge it?


I responded to mine and thanked her.


----------



## krijkee

I have radian too. Plus a frontier 85 for bigger kid. It's great having them strapped in on the flight. Buy a folding luggage Cart from target and strap carseat on. Then wheel it up aisle, put in car seat and store cart above. Child can even sit in the seat strapped onto cart. They are about 20 at target.


----------



## sarahw418

I responded to DN and thanked him


----------



## bashishot

Queli, if my husband is able to get a job earlier, we probably won't hesitate to change the flights!

Just emailed DN and told him thank you and that we were looking forward to our new lives in Australia!


----------



## krijkee

It stinks they charge for second bags now! Especially when moving permanently!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Had my medical exam yesterday... it was very intense. It's amazing how much these exams can vary from doc to doc... they shouldn't! I had a vision test, weight, blood pressure, urine test, blood drawn. Then she asked me to spell a word backwards, and then gave me three words she told me I'd need to remember because she'd ask me again at the end of the exam. Then she thoroughly went over my medical history with me, asked me tons of questions, asked for additional information from another of my specialists (which I'll get tomorrow). Then she listened to my heart and lungs, had me strip and checked my skin for problems, palpated my abdomen, and did a breast exam (NO history of any problems there... I don't understand why she did it. But whatever). She also said something (while I was naked and she was examining my breasts) that I thought she had no business saying... but it's incredibly personal so I'm going to skip saying it exactly here. It was honestly not fun, and I'm glad it's over.


----------



## bashishot

That sounds terrible, CG. I can't believe it was so in depth. :-/


----------



## CollegeGirl

I have had the best luck the last couple of days... traffic ticket (missed that my inspection sticker expired... sigh). This exam. Then the dentist today, and they want to give me three fillings... not because I have cavities yet but because the enamel has weakened in three spots and they don't want to send me off to Oz with potential future problems. I need a vacation.


----------



## bashishot

ETA to Aus sounds good for you right about now!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Trying to save up leave... if our visa isn't granted by December, darling fiance and I are going to spend a week here with my parents and a week on the west coast with his. I just used up all the leave I'd saved during our two week vacation to the beach at the end of March/beginning of April. lol. Otherwise... I'd be trying to do that!!!


----------



## Catobrissie

CollegeGirl said:


> Had my medical exam yesterday... it was very intense. It's amazing how much these exams can vary from doc to doc... they shouldn't! I had a vision test, weight, blood pressure, urine test, blood drawn. Then she asked me to spell a word backwards, and then gave me three words she told me I'd need to remember because she'd ask me again at the end of the exam. Then she thoroughly went over my medical history with me, asked me tons of questions, asked for additional information from another of my specialists (which I'll get tomorrow). Then she listened to my heart and lungs, had me strip and checked my skin for problems, palpated my abdomen, and did a breast exam (NO history of any problems there... I don't understand why she did it. But whatever). She also said something (while I was naked and she was examining my breasts) that I thought she had no business saying... but it's incredibly personal so I'm going to skip saying it exactly here. It was honestly not fun, and I'm glad it's over.


Aw that sucks. Ya my doc had me drop my pants and underwear, and had me turn my head and cough while he checked. I wasn't expecting that, but it was no biggie. He told me testicular cancer is a young mans disease. Never knew that! Good to know


----------



## Catobrissie

CollegeGirl said:


> I have had the best luck the last couple of days... traffic ticket (missed that my inspection sticker expired... sigh). This exam. Then the dentist today, and they want to give me three fillings... not because I have cavities yet but because the enamel has weakened in three spots and they don't want to send me off to Oz with potential future problems. I need a vacation.


That's good your getting your dental work done  we plan on doing the same. Dental is way cheaper here in the states. Our dentist takes our insurance as 100%, so we never pay for anything. Suppose to pay 20%, but he just bills the insurance


----------



## bashishot

I had my wisdom teeth done before we went (about a month ago). Booooo!!!!


----------



## Catobrissie

bashishot said:


> I had my wisdom teeth done before we went (about a month ago). Booooo!!!!


Ouch! How long were you sore? And how many wisdoms? I'm considering taking out at least one that was trying to come in. Might take out more. Not sure yet


----------



## bashishot

I had it done on a Thursday and went back to work Monday. Monday was rough but the difference between day 5 and 6 was amazing. It's really just a pain and gross and slimy! I had all 4 out at once because they were constantly pushing and very painful. My jaw can almost open to full capacity now haha


----------



## Catobrissie

bashishot said:


> I had it done on a Thursday and went back to work Monday. Monday was rough but the difference between day 5 and 6 was amazing. It's really just a pain and gross and slimy! I had all 4 out at once because they were constantly pushing and very painful. My jaw can almost open to full capacity now haha


Wow all 4! 6 days and you feel much better? Not to bad then. I may get all 4 out as well before we leave. That way won't run into a huge bill in Australia later on.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Hey bash are you going to put your 5 yo to prep when you get to aus? Or will you wait until january?


----------



## bashishot

Catobrissie said:


> Wow all 4! 6 days and you feel much better? Not to bad then. I may get all 4 out as well before we leave. That way won't run into a huge bill in Australia later on.


Mostly back to normal after 6 days. Still a little bit sore and I couldn't open my jaw a decent amount for a couple of weeks but every day it was getting better. Just have to keep it clean and rinse!


----------



## bashishot

cheesygarcia said:


> Hey bash are you going to put your 5 yo to prep when you get to aus? Or will you wait until january?


As of right now, I think we will wait until January to start him in Kindergarten. Because we are leaving (currently) in September, we figured some time to adjust would be good without enrolling him in school for 2 months. BUT if we leave earlier, I would have to reconsider. I think he would be old enough to finish Kindergarten July-December but I don't know if he would be ready. I don't think I would enroll him in preschool again because he has already done 2 years.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I was thinking that too he'd be missing more than half the school year if we enroll him in august. He's ready ademically but emotionally i think he still needs to mature a bit more. I might have to put him in preschool though he'll get bored at home and with a baby i just cant deal with that lol


----------



## bashishot

When is his birthday? My son is April so for school here, he is the perfect age but for school in Australia he could start a lot younger. I think technically, they could go into first grade next January right? Brainswise, he would be great. But he still can act like a baby at home and in the classroom!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> When is his birthday? My son is April so for school here, he is the perfect age but for school in Australia he could start a lot younger. I think technically, they could go into first grade next January right? Brainswise, he would be great. But he still can act like a baby at home and in the classroom!


His is January, but he still acts like a baby sometimes too. Yes technically they can start 1st grade but i'd rather hold him back so he wont have to catch up so much.


----------



## bashishot

It's a tough call! To be out of school from now until January seems like such a long time. I'm not even sure if they would let them start kindergarten halfway through the year anyway!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Are you planning to go earlier? They do let kids start in the middlevof the year. When we moved to oz they let my bro start but he was in 6th grade then. Not sure if its different for kinder.


----------



## bashishot

We will go earlier only if my husband lands a job soon. I can't leave until July 20 anyway because it's my sister's wedding!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Exciting times ahead!  now if only my husband's visa gets granted soon we can be all set!


----------



## pmwoodward

CollegeGirl said:


> Had my medical exam yesterday... it was very intense. It's amazing how much these exams can vary from doc to doc... they shouldn't! I had a vision test, weight, blood pressure, urine test, blood drawn. Then she asked me to spell a word backwards, and then gave me three words she told me I'd need to remember because she'd ask me again at the end of the exam. Then she thoroughly went over my medical history with me, asked me tons of questions, asked for additional information from another of my specialists (which I'll get tomorrow). Then she listened to my heart and lungs, had me strip and checked my skin for problems, palpated my abdomen, and did a breast exam (NO history of any problems there... I don't understand why she did it. But whatever). She also said something (while I was naked and she was examining my breasts) that I thought she had no business saying... but it's incredibly personal so I'm going to skip saying it exactly here. It was honestly not fun, and I'm glad it's over.


Oh geez CG!!! That didn't sound like a great experience at all! Thank goodness it is over and done with. 
IT sounds like the doctor over stepped on certain boundaries if you ask me!


----------



## CollegeGirl

cheesygarcia said:


> Hey bash are you going to put your 5 yo to prep when you get to aus? Or will you wait until january?


Hey Cheesy - I keep meaning to ask you. You know you can put your timeline in your signature so you don't have to post it over and over in each post, right?  I can help if you want to do it that way.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think she was just doing her job for the most part. She did seem mostly nice/helpful. It was just an offhand comment she made at a very vulnerable moment. I think sometimes people just don't think about the impact of what they say at that kind of moment, and exactly how much of what they are feeling shows on their face.


----------



## jmcd16

I don't know CG - my medical exam was pretty much a joke. Pee in a cup, blood draw, chest extra... Oh, and pay up front. My doc said the tests they require are very basic. I wonder if you can look into it or make a complaint?
I mean, I guess it's entirely possible my doc didn't do a full exam and fudged some results...and in fact it was my doc who should get in trouble and not yours... But it might not hurt to look into.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The only thing she did that seemed potentially unnecessary was the breast exam. It was my understanding they didn't do those unless something pointed to it being necessary. None of the other tests stood out as unnecessary to me. But... you know how you can tell when someone's being polite because they have to be, and they really don't want to touch you? I wonder if doctors really don't think patients can pick up on that kind of thing.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Hey CG! I dont post it each time, I pasted it on the signature setting in the iphone app. Should I do it differently?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ohhhhh. That's interesting! No, you didn't do anything wrong, it's just strange because doing it that way, it always shows up in the text of your post. So when people quote you, they end up quoting your signature, too. Not a problem at all, I was just going to save you the time if for some reason you were pasting it in every time...  

Of course, now that I opened my big mouth - now you have TWO signatures. LOL. I'm sorry! That's what I get for sticking my nose in.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Lol is it showing up as two now!?


I think i might have fixed it already haha! Thanks for the heads up CG


----------



## CollegeGirl

You are so welcome. Trying to simplify your life, and instead I complicated it. Par for the course this week.


----------



## bashishot

So I was wondering...if you are approved for the subclass 100, do you have to do anymore immigration paperwork? Is the next step applying for citizenship if I want?


----------



## jmcd16

I would imagine so since youre already a perm resident


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, that's it! Unless after you've been PR for five years you decide to leave the country temporarily... then you'd need a Return Resident Visa to get back in, and you'd have to have been in Australia for at least 2 out of the 5 previous years... you know the drill.  But if you bypass all that and just apply for citizenship... home free!!!


----------



## sarahw418

Yea CG I'd have to say the only thing your dr did that mine didn't was the breast exam. I forgot about the vision test because I had just went to LensCrafters the week before and got new glasses anyways! Hopefully your results are good and everything gets moving along for you. 

And lucky bash no more immigration paperwork for you  I'm jealous. Still 2 more for me... *sigh*


----------



## krijkee

I've lost hope for this week...


----------



## krijkee

I've been patient for 6 months and now I'm starting to get ticked off.

We have the job waiting, we've been married 7 years, we have 3 dual citizen kids.... I mean how hard is it to grant it now!!!


----------



## jmcd16

krijkee said:


> I've been patient for 6 months and now I'm starting to get ticked off.
> 
> We have the job waiting, we've been married 7 years, we have 3 dual citizen kids.... I mean how hard is it to grant it now!!!


Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Register a complaint? You can use me as an example *not using names or exact dates of course -- saying that I have the same case officer, applied after you, and got approved well before you.

It's hard to believe their promise of "applications are processed in the order they are received" in the face of facts like that getting around.


----------



## krijkee

I will, thanks!


----------



## bashishot

It may have to do with your husband being in Australia so maybe they just wanted to wait? Hopefully next week is your week or maybe even tomorrow. FYI, my email came in just before 5pm when I got it.


----------



## krijkee

He has been back a week now!


----------



## krijkee

Oh and there are several applications lodged after mine that have been approved. Ours was sent Dec 6 and and case officer assigned dec 14.


----------



## bashishot

I'm sorry :-( It's such a pain. I saw a few approved within weeks and it was very frustrating.


----------



## pmwoodward

... still waiting for an acknowledgement email!
I have called and emailed... its been a month now.


----------



## bashishot

That's pretty strange you haven't received one yet.

I think we are changing out flights today! 7-8 weeks earlier!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> That's pretty strange you haven't received one yet.
> 
> I think we are changing out flights today! 7-8 weeks earlier!


How exciting!!!  i would definitely consider going earlier if we get approved soon. However i'm not too sure about the rebooking costs, might be too expensive.


----------



## jmcd16

ahhhh! I just want to leave already! It's been 76 days since my partner was here on holidays...


----------



## bashishot

We changed our flights! We are now leaving earlyish August instead of late September. 8 weeks difference!!!


----------



## tara.jatt

Yes, You can just fulfill residency requirements for becoming Australian Citizen i.e 4 years in Australia in which last one year must be on PR status. Otherwise, you have to deal with Resident return Visa and also have to make sure you fulfill residency requirement for getting RRV as well (lived 2 years out of 5 in Australia).



bashishot said:


> So I was wondering...if you are approved for the subclass 100, do you have to do anymore immigration paperwork? Is the next step applying for citizenship if I want?


----------



## tara.jatt

We just changed Qantas flights in April, it was 200 AUD re booking fee plus 40 AUD for re booking over phone (Since original ticket was booked via travel agent and can not be modified online) + any fare difference if applicable.



cheesygarcia said:


> However i'm not too sure about the rebooking costs, might be too expensive.


----------



## CollegeGirl

62 for us.  (Not that we're counting, eh?) Sigh.


----------



## jmcd16

::sigh:: I can't wait for this part to be OVER! 

Preaching to the choir though, eh?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I got to tell someone I hadn't seen in a year about my engagement/move today. She was so excited for me! I hate having to say "We don't know when we'll get to be together, though." I miss him SO much.


----------



## bashishot

Immigration is probably the biggest test for a relationship. We have been going through immigration paperwork and applications approaching 7 years now!! No wonder why we can't manage to save any money!


----------



## pmwoodward

Bashi... same with us - almost 7 yrs too.
However I am pretty sure the US didn't ask such in depth questions for my application here.


----------



## sarahw418

No new DC office approvals?


----------



## bashishot

Hopefully some more people hear this week!


----------



## krijkee

It really better be our week! It's holding up the job process. They won't formally offer until the visa comes. So then we dont know where exactly we will be moving. Im trying to finalize a container to ship as I am flying out July 29, but hard to do when you dont know where its going. They never bothered to reply to the email asking about it either.

It's been 6 months now. 

My 4 month olds Aussie citizenship did finally come, though!


----------



## sarahw418

Nice bashi I see you're flying over earlier very exciting! I haven't seen my fiancé since end oct  but I will see him I less then a week! We're very excited. 

Kri hopefully you hear this week grays on your baby getting citizenship!


----------



## cheesygarcia

It was a long weekend in Australia so the embassy's work week only started today. I hope we get more approvals this week!


----------



## bashishot

Yes, August 11th. Sometimes I say "why did I do this to myself?!" in regards to leaving 2 months earlier but it's forcing us to finally clear everything out! And of course, I get the questioning "But WHY do you need to leave earlier?"


----------



## sarahw418

From family? Yea I understand that they don't want you to leave yet but you're ready to just get on with it and start the next stage. At least that's how I feel. Saying bye to everyone is so sad. And of course it's another week that I'm not working so spending money while not making any is starting to freak me out! I keep getting "but we thought you wouldn't be leaving until the end of summer". :/


----------



## bashishot

Yeah we just want to get the whole move over and done with. We are staying until my sister's wedding then leaving shortly after that. If we stayed, the summer would just drag on. We have no obligations so we figured why not!


----------



## sarahw418

Makes sense! Just want to get on with it


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's how I'm going to feel, too. I'm wondering if I can get myself out of here a month after visa grant... trying to clear everything out NOW so I can do that!


----------



## bashishot

I swear I get rid of stuff and more stuff crawls out of my walls and closets!


----------



## sarahw418

I started getting rid of stuff before I even applied lol. When the time came all I had to do was pack up my clothes and what I can fit in suitcases my mom handling rest of the clothes for me when I send for my stuff


----------



## CollegeGirl

Missing my darling fiance a lot tonight... I was under the weather today and I really could have used him here to brush the hair out of my eyes and kiss my forehead like he does. So ready to be married to him and waking up to him every day. I used to care about the big wedding, nice ring, gorgeous wedding dress... none of that matters anymore, just getting to be with him. I'll say one thing for this process - I don't see how we'd ever take each other for granted after going through all this for love.


----------



## jmcd16

CollegeGirl said:


> Missing my darling fiance a lot tonight... I was under the weather today and I really could have used him here to brush the hair out of my eyes and kiss my forehead like he does. So ready to be married to him and waking up to him every day. I used to care about the big wedding, nice ring, gorgeous wedding dress... none of that matters anymore, just getting to be with him. I'll say one thing for this process - I don't see how we'd ever take each other for granted after going through all this for love.


That's what we say! And then of course, giggle and say the other person can remind us we said that at a time in the future when we aren't feeling particularly grateful for the others behavior


----------



## sarahw418

Hope you're feeling better today CG, it's a new day with new adventures  do you and your fiancé have any holidays planned together in the near future to look forward to?


----------



## pmwoodward

I am starting to wonder if we should have applied onshore... Seeing another thread posted.. such short waiting times!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Keep in mind that many of the 820s you see with super-short turnarounds are people going from PMV to 820. Same visa, but different thing, as they've already been granted recently on the basis of their relationship, so the CO has less in-depth looking to do.


----------



## CollegeGirl

sarahw418 said:


> Hope you're feeling better today CG, it's a new day with new adventures  do you and your fiancé have any holidays planned together in the near future to look forward to?


Thanks Sarah.  If we aren't granted by Christmastime, he'll come to the states for two weeks - one we'll spend with my parents on the East Coast, and the second we'll spend with his on the West Coast. I really, really hope we're not still waiting by then, though!


----------



## pmwoodward

CollegeGirl said:


> Keep in mind that many of the 820s you see with super-short turnarounds are people going from PMV to 820. Same visa, but different thing, as they've already been granted recently on the basis of their relationship, so the CO has less in-depth looking to do.


Oh okay! I was wondering how it happened so quickly!
I am trying to be patient  No acknowledgement email yet... just want to get my husbands medicals done and my son's Australian passport filed too.
Wanting to organize a trip to NYC but without knowing when makes it challenging!


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> I swear I get rid of stuff and more stuff crawls out of my walls and closets!


Haha I am afraid to begin that process! I am checking 2 suitcases because that is cheaper than shipping overseas!


----------



## queliwantstogo

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks Sarah.  If we aren't granted by Christmastime, he'll come to the states for two weeks - one we'll spend with my parents on the East Coast, and the second we'll spend with his on the West Coast. I really, really hope we're not still waiting by then, though!


I hope you're not waiting that long either CG! Best of luck. If we can do anything to help you, let us know.


----------



## CollegeGirl

queliwantstogo said:


> I hope you're not waiting that long either CG! Best of luck. If we can do anything to help you, let us know.


You are so sweet - thank you.  Just being able to whine occasionally to people who understand helps so much.


----------



## pmwoodward

queliwantstogo said:


> Haha I am afraid to begin that process! I am checking 2 suitcases because that is cheaper than shipping overseas!


We are going to do that too queli... an extra suitcase or two


----------



## bashishot

2 suitcases is great and all...except when it's 2 adults and 2 kids and you can bring EIGHT suitcases! It sounds great in theory then figuring out the logistics is such a pain! We are constantly weighing stuff and hoping we can get away with 5 suitcases.


----------



## jmcd16

You should have waited until they were old enough to act as pack mules  

Why don't you spring for the luggage that all attaches together on wheels? Then you can have 2 luggage trains of 4 suitcases... it could totally work! Push a pram and pull the luggage train.


----------



## bashishot

Omg can you imagine us going through the airport like a train?! haha It's crazy to move this far, crazy to pack so much stuff, but it's all going to be worth it in the end! If we didn't have a stopover in LA it would be no issue. I may have to take pictures of us with all the luggage and post it here. I can be just like Paris Hilton with 100 suitcases!!! haha


----------



## cheesygarcia

Us too! All the luggage, car seat and stroller will be a nightmare. I bought samsung tote-a-ton duffel bags so we can put more clothes in since the bag only weighs a pound.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Ouch, bash! I hope you're able to fit in as few as possible. It's sounds like you're giving away a lot of things, so maybe you can get away with 5! Definitely go for suitcases that can connect and be pulled as one if possible. You could also potentially get a trolley. I have new roller suitcases so I don't have to worry about supporting the weight myself. 

My own plan is to use space bags in my suitcases for lighter things. Does anyone know if this is not allowed? A friend of mine had a scolding note from customs for doing that in Spain, but I've done it to and from Spain, Australia, and the US multiple times before and have never been told otherwise. 

I'm also carrying a backpackers backpack on the plane with me, and I will likely put my heavy stuff in it - so it's one less thing to worry about rolling behind me or pushing in front! 

It'll be a pain, but I'll only need to do it once - and it's way cheaper than international shipping as far as I know! How'd you do it bradster? Were you loaded down?


----------



## krijkee

I bought those same bags! 

I think we are taking 6 suitcases. Plus 3 carseats, plus stroller. It's going to be insane!!


----------



## queliwantstogo

bashishot said:


> If we didn't have a stopover in LA it would be no issue.


Bash, do you need to recheck your luggage in LA? I've never had to flying from the US to Oz.


----------



## bashishot

There is no easy way around it, I guess! We already have winter jackets and sweaters in those space saving bags. If they really wanted to, they could just unzip the bag and go through the items!


----------



## bashishot

I will fly from Boston - LA, arrive on Sunday afternoon then we leave Monday night for that red eye or whatever you want to call it! When we land in LA, we will get the bags, take them to the hotel, and have to check them again the next day. That's why it's such a pain but it's so much better for the kids to have a chance to rest in between hence the extra day between flights. Once we get to Sydney, we have to get the bags from international, go through customs, then take them to the domestic terminal and check them yet again.


----------



## bashishot

If we were flying straight through, they would check our bags straight through to Sydney.


----------



## krijkee

Sounds painful. Glad I live on the West Coast after reading that!


----------



## bashishot

Haha seriously! I'm pretty much flying from the furthest place in the world to Australia!


----------



## krijkee

Tomorrow is Thursday.......


----------



## bashishot

It better be your Thursday!!


----------



## krijkee

Yes!! It sure better be!!


----------



## krijkee

DN better not be on vacation!!


----------



## sarahw418

Checking your bags straight through depends a lot on the airlines. My first trip to Australia I had to recheck my own luggage  it's a pain in the rear. I specifically chose a flight that is one airline all the way through just to avoid that possibility. And I've got two large suitcases packed full a laptop backpack and small carry on. I'm not sure how I'm going to maneuver it all lol


----------



## queliwantstogo

sarahw418 said:


> Checking your bags straight through depends a lot on the airlines. My first trip to Australia I had to recheck my own luggage  it's a pain in the rear. I specifically chose a flight that is one airline all the way through just to avoid that possibility. And I've got two large suitcases packed full a laptop backpack and small carry on. I'm not sure how I'm going to maneuver it all lol


Yeah, good choice. If you book the same airline all the way through, you should not have to recheck your luggage.  where are you flying from to,start?


----------



## bradsterusa

I used space bags in all 4 of my checked luggage with no issues.


----------



## sarahw418

I will be going Detroit-Toronto-Vancouver-Sydney


----------



## pmwoodward

krijkee said:


> I bought those same bags!
> 
> I think we are taking 6 suitcases. Plus 3 carseats, plus stroller. It's going to be insane!!


Oh my goodness krijkee!!! I am getting a visual on what this would look like at the airport


----------



## pmwoodward

What are space bags?


----------



## pmwoodward

sarahw418 said:


> Checking your bags straight through depends a lot on the airlines. My first trip to Australia I had to recheck my own luggage  it's a pain in the rear. I specifically chose a flight that is one airline all the way through just to avoid that possibility. And I've got two large suitcases packed full a laptop backpack and small carry on. I'm not sure how I'm going to maneuver it all lol


I have only ever flown with VAustralia. Once bags were checked, I didn't have to touch them or see them until I landed in Brisbane. Its such a relief to have that... I don't think I would do so well with trying to pick up luggage all the time... especially this time around with more suitcases!!


----------



## dg_aussie

I know right!! it sounds great in theory until you try to figure out how to actually fit it all in a car to the airport etc. I am really hoping for curb side luggage check in! haha.



bashishot said:


> 2 suitcases is great and all...except when it's 2 adults and 2 kids and you can bring EIGHT suitcases! It sounds great in theory then figuring out the logistics is such a pain! We are constantly weighing stuff and hoping we can get away with 5 suitcases.


----------



## jmcd16

Booked my flight today!!! I leave in 21 days


----------



## sarahw418

Really pmwoodward? VAustralia was the one I had to recheck my bags at my connection with! Grr. Oh well. aircanada this time! 


Grats jmcd! Very exciting


----------



## pmwoodward

Yes Sarah.. I flew with them last in September 2011. I wonder if something has changed! When did you last fly VAustralia?


----------



## sarahw418

It was dec 2010 so awhile ago now. Could have changed. Oh well once I'm in Australia won't be leaving for awhile  we will be too poor after all this visa stuff for awhile!


----------



## pmwoodward

I will be definitely double checking before any flights are booked... how long a flight is it from Vancouver to Sydney.. if you know?


----------



## sarahw418

15 funfilled hours


----------



## pmwoodward

Yes fun-filled indeed


----------



## sarahw418

My kindle is updated with some new reads and I am picking up some interior design mags to get ideas for the house. I'm considering a sleep aide and just resting up as well.


----------



## bashishot

Oh man, 15 hours... AHHH...how do we even do it?! I hope Sex and the City is on again haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

My guess is that their issue with space bags is what it takes to get everything back the way it was if they have to open it. Many space bags are easy, but some aren't, and they probably have to figure out what's required for each one. It slows down their process. But if they don't open your bag, you wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'll trade you west coasters your flight times! Haha.


----------



## bashishot

Seriously! If you think 15 hours is bad, add 6 more on top of that then another hour flight in Australia!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm thinking I may fly to Portland first to visit my best friend... stay a few days...and then the next day finish my flight. Because seriously... ugh. She would love that. But of course... I'll be super antsy to get to my fiance... so we'll see.


----------



## sarahw418

My total travel time is 31 hours. 15 is just the Aussie part.


----------



## bashishot

Do you have a super long layover?


----------



## sarahw418

Whew! Online finally, hanging out at starbucks for a few hours. Travelling around visiting family is nice but I'm so ready to just get on with it. I feel homeless, living out of suitcases. Most of my stuff is at my sisters because my dad's GF smokes in the house and I don't want to rewash all my things, so everything is scattered all over, plus in my car. I feel so...disconnected maybe. Doesn't help no one has wireless! geez. Ok, rant off. lol 

My flight starts in Detroit, Michigan. So I'm more leaving from the East side then the West. Total travel time is 31 hours, with two layovers, one at 4 hours, one at 5.My first plane ride is just over 1 hour on a little 18 passenger prop job. With no bathroom. Smallest plane I've ever been on! YIKES!


----------



## bashishot

NO BATHROOM!?!??! I would have to go just because there wasn't one haha


----------



## jmcd16

I got flights from Boston to Cairns with Each China Airlines for 1140.00 through Travelocity. 

It was SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than any other website/company I looked at. Just a heads up for people in the booking stage.


----------



## sarahw418

bashishot said:


> NO BATHROOM!?!??! I would have to go just because there wasn't one haha


OMG! That's exactly what I'm afraid of!


----------



## bashishot

Pack Depends!

JMCD, do you have a long layover with China Airlines? I looked at them before but the layovers were around 12-14 hours.


----------



## sarahw418

So... My mom texts me. I got summoned for Jury Duty! Due to report July 22, 2013. Hilarious! Now I've got 3 days to try to sort that out. haha. Oh the irony, only time I've ever been summoned and I'm one foot out the door of the country


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hahahahah! Well, you sure have a good excuse for not doing it!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, kayak.com is one of the best airfare/hotel/rental car rate comparison sites out there, if anyone is unfamiliar with it. It's fab. I use it all the time.


----------



## krijkee

No visa today and I'm ticked. Time to lodge a complaint.


----------



## bashishot

Ugh, wtf?? I was so hoping the notification was you saying you were approved:-( I'm sorry


----------



## krijkee

Don't they know we have something called a life to plan?! 

They are holding up my husbands job he already has! Unless they would rather us be a burden to the system?


----------



## KEONI

pmwoodward said:


> Yes Sarah.. I flew with them last in September 2011. I wonder if something has changed! When did you last fly VAustralia?


I fly V Australia since they entered the service in 2010 and every year I fly V Australia to SYD, the only thing changed is the paint color which I like the old color better and the cabin attendant uniform changed in 2011 looks much nicer. In the economy class the seat configuration 3 3 3 and the seat is wider and more leg room, service is superb believe me this B777 ER is one of the best aircraft you can ride. Some other 777 the seat configuration 3 4 3, oh this is cramp for long haul flight.


----------



## queliwantstogo

jmcd16 said:


> Booked my flight today!!! I leave in 21 days


Yay! I'm excited for you. Ill be leaving a week later!


----------



## queliwantstogo

sarahw418 said:


> Whew! Online finally, hanging out at starbucks for a few hours. Travelling around visiting family is nice but I'm so ready to just get on with it. I feel homeless, living out of suitcases. Most of my stuff is at my sisters because my dad's GF smokes in the house and I don't want to rewash all my things, so everything is scattered all over, plus in my car. I feel so...disconnected maybe. Doesn't help no one has wireless! geez. Ok, rant off. lol
> 
> My flight starts in Detroit, Michigan. So I'm more leaving from the East side then the West. Total travel time is 31 hours, with two layovers, one at 4 hours, one at 5.My first plane ride is just over 1 hour on a little 18 passenger prop job. With no bathroom. Smallest plane I've ever been on! YIKES!


Ouch! What made you choose these flights Sarah? I hope you got a really good deal as opposed to them just being the last available.


----------



## bashishot

We just broke the 60 day mark! Now someone come clear out my file cabinet and bins of junk from high school!


----------



## krijkee

I'm flying on a 777 (3-3-3 config) also. We were booking with united points and even though I could get a flight from Oregon to SfO to Sydney, I chose Oregon to YVR to SYD just for the extra space. It will make it much nicer especially fitting car seats in. 

Would you book a seat for a 5 month old? It would be free due to miles, but if I don't, we would have enough miles for a return trip at a later date. But, the thought of holding him the whole time makes me cringe. No sure I will be able to get the bassinet seat booking so late. I did fly with my eldest at 4 months old, but had bassinet seat. It was ok, but its been a long time and maybe I'm forgetting how painful it was! I will have my mum to trade off. I don't want to even hate check his carseat though and they probably won't let me bring it on board without buying a seat. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## bashishot

We had the bassinet with a 5mo and the flight for her was easy! She ate and slept and chilled out in the bassinet. Call them and see if they have it available before you book the seat. It was way more work entertaining my then 2.5yo!


----------



## krijkee

I might do that. The flight is reserved right now.


----------



## krijkee

Bassinet seats already taken. Would you still not book baby a seat?


----------



## bashishot

If you can get it with miles, I would book a seat. I feel it's more worth it to be comfortable and pay for the return flight. Did you have a specific time when you were supposed to come back? A 5mo could potentially sleep quite a bit in their own carseat on that whole flight! Plus they can play in the carseat and you won't have to hold them the whole time.


----------



## krijkee

I want to be back by July 31 as we will get baby bonus for him. It's just the availability of mile seats is tough! 

Think I will just book him a seat.


----------



## bashishot

I mean when do you have to come back to the US? It may end up costing more to have a return flight and have to change it. In conclusion, book a seat for the baby!


----------



## krijkee

Oh yeah, there's no plan to come back any time soon. We are booking one way tickets. It's just if I isn't use the points for the baby, there would be points leftover for a return flight for later use. 

Ok, I'm taking your advice  thanks!!


----------



## bashishot

Ahhh I see what you're saying! I thought you had to book the return flight right now. Save your sanity and give the baby a seat haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

So I'd like to make a wager with you guys... (NOT A REAL ONE, DIAC!  )

Referred medicals are currently taking 4 months... I bet we are approved late September/early October, and that my initial entry date is early November. 

(It makes me happy feeling able to be this optimistic about our being granted...)


----------



## krijkee

How soon will they refer the medical after you've done it? Does it happen early or not for several months?


----------



## krijkee

It's so hard being away from your partner. So all of you waiting, hang in there. Before you know it, you can't wait for a minute away from them haha I joke!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It happens right away, I'm told.


----------



## sarahw418

I've got my fingers crossed for you CG!


As to why I picked the specific flight I'm on, it's because there was two choices this one, or a multi airline Detroit to la to Sydney. I chose this one just to avoid the potential baggage hassle of rechecking bags


----------



## sarahw418

That and avoiding LAX is no heartbreak!


----------



## testingwaters

For those who are wondering... fiance visa's(subclass 300) reached their cap in DC so no more can be processed until July 1st... (our lawyer got an email from DN about it a few weeks back) So I figured it'd be good to let those who are waiting for those to know. 
-
Anybody have any clue what the granted vs denied rates are? My fiance is getting super worried about what we'll do if its denied and while I see no reason they would deny it, I was just curious if anybody knows of anybody who has been denied through DC...


----------



## bashishot

Wow I wonder if it's just the prospective marriage part of the visa. I thought the visa was prospective marriage, permanent partner, temporary partner, and de facto. So are they only capping fiance's or the entire visa?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bash, there's a prospective marriage visa (300), the partner visa (which is both spouse and defacto - depends on how you apply for it) which can be onshore (820) or offshore (309). When folks on the PMV get that approved and move to Oz and marry, they then apply for the same onshore partner visa (820). Those can't be capped. Only the 300 (PMV) can be capped. That sucks for those who applied through DC and are waiting for a PMV grant, though. It means they'll have to wait until July 1. I'm guessing that's why krijkee is still waiting... 

The good news is that for those of us whose visa is still in process (still being looked at for genuineness, medicals, etc) that part won't stop. So if your visa was already going to take past July 1, nothing changes for you. It's only if your visa was already ready to be granted, or would have been ready between now and July 1, that this will delay you a little (and only a little since they start granting again July 1). 

This is presuming this information is correct and they are indeed capping DC... this is the first I've heard of it, but I see no reason to disbelieve it.


----------



## krijkee

We are a spouse visa 309...married 7 years.


----------



## testingwaters

^ Hopefully your visa goes through soon. CollegeGirl is right, only the 300(PMV/Fiance Visa) can be capped, the other partner visa's cannot be.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, okay krij - this won't delay you then. Yay!


----------



## pmwoodward

So I made a call to Immigration today... finally the lady gave me our HAP number so my husband can get his medicals done! Hallelujah!
She still mentioned no email has been sent our way yet... I am curious on the why when everyone seems to be emailed not long after they receive their application.
At least we can go do this now, get my son's passport done - do it all at the same time - and then just sit back and wait!
Does anyone know what could be holding up sending a simple email??
My husbands application is pretty in depth... he has military experience and DWUI a very long time ago. Could this be the why... alot to look into maybe??


----------



## Derek&Callie

New to the forum (feels like yesterday that I was applying for a USA K1 Visa)
Been married since 29th of Oct 2011.
Applying for a 309 partner visa for my wife - best to send in all the documents we have or to wait for medical & police check first? We are going to get the medical and police check started this week. Plan to move to AUS by the end of Nov 2013.


----------



## bashishot

I mailed in my application then 2 weeks (maybe 3 weeks) later I mailed my police check. I had my medical done 2 weeks after I mailed my application and it was Efiled. In total, everything was received in Washington at the end of February and I was just approved at the end of May. I would send everything in as soon as possible. It seems as though US partner visas are taking, on average, 5-6mo.

Welcome to the group! We also went through a fiance visa, 2yr green card, 5yr green card, and US citizenship!


----------



## CollegeGirl

What Bash said.  I wouldn't delay your application, especially if you want to be approved in time to be over in November. I'd go ahead and send in everything else and get the meds and police checks done ASAP.


----------



## Catobrissie

Derek&Callie said:


> New to the forum (feels like yesterday that I was applying for a USA K1 Visa)
> Been married since 29th of Oct 2011.
> Applying for a 309 partner visa for my wife - best to send in all the documents we have or to wait for medical & police check first? We are going to get the medical and police check started this week. Plan to move to AUS by the end of Nov 2013.


Also agree with the others. Just send in what you have right now. I sent in everything at once though. Police checks, medical, etc. I then wrote on the front on a sticky note "decision ready". But that's because I don't plan on leaving until march, so I purposely did everything first. Nice wedding date, October 29? Same as ours!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Putting together documents to send and realised that Form 888 (statutory declaration needs a signature) Does Form 888 have to be the original? Or can it be typed up, scanned and emailed to me? Will have to get them posted from australia otherwise..


----------



## bashishot

Our stat dec from a friend in Australia was signed, notarized and had a passport pic of our friend attached. He scanned it and emailed it to us. We printed it and submitted it.


----------



## Derek&Callie

bashishot said:


> Our stat dec from a friend in Australia was signed, notarized and had a passport pic of our friend attached. He scanned it and emailed it to us. We printed it and submitted it.


Awesome, thanks, for an hour there I was worried haha. I will do that, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## bashishot

I had the exact same concern but I guess it wasn't an issue since I got a visa with it!


----------



## tara.jatt

I wish you could have shared this couple of months ago. I had to wait for 5 weeks to get everyone post their 888 to USA. My understanding was that signature needs to be in original wherever they are required.



bashishot said:


> Our stat dec from a friend in Australia was signed, notarized and had a passport pic of our friend attached. He scanned it and emailed it to us. We printed it and submitted it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

tara.jatt said:


> I wish you could have shared this couple of months ago. I had to wait for 5 weeks to get everyone post their 888 to USA. My understanding was that signature needs to be in original wherever they are required.


That's my understanding as well, actually (and what my migration agent advised, too). Could be immigration somehow just didn't notice.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Derek&Callie said:


> Putting together documents to send and realised that Form 888 (statutory declaration needs a signature) Does Form 888 have to be the original? Or can it be typed up, scanned and emailed to me? Will have to get them posted from australia otherwise..


I don't know that I would take the chance on this one without confirmation of some type from DIAC that it's okay. In my months here, I've never (to my recollection) seen anyone else applying for an offshore partner visa say they were able to just scan a page that had to be signed, print and submit. I could be wrong about this one, but... I wouldn't take the chance. If you do call DIAC and ask, please let us know what they say so well know for future.


----------



## queliwantstogo

CollegeGirl said:


> That's my understanding as well, actually (and what my migration agent advised, too). Could be immigration somehow just didn't notice.


Yes, this is what I thought as well. I was told by the Embassy Helpline that any paperwork requiring a signature was meant to be the original, so I had to wait an extra two weeks to receive some last minute paperwork from my partner. I'd always rather be safe than sorry, but it's great that it has been a nonissue for some.


----------



## pmwoodward

I thought the same.. we too waited the two weeks for forms 888 to arrive from Australia.
Its great they accepted them anyways


----------



## bashishot

Ok don't take my advice!! Just wait and have them mailed. haha I assumed that because it was signed, notarized, and had the first page of his passport it was ok (and for me it was) but this definitely may not be the case in all situations. 

Thanks for the correction guys!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm just so glad it was okay for you! This dang process is hard enough as it is (you practically need a degree in immigration law to get through it) without having your CO come back and make you redo something!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Hi everyone! My partner and I are just about to start the process of gathering everything to apply for the 309 Visa. We both live in New York and I'm hoping this is going to be as painless as possible.

I'm Australian and my partner is American. We both have never been married, and we're planning on getting married next month at city hall. Do you think this will be an issue since we'll be so newly married? We have been living together since October and have been together since June 2012. We've been engaged since December last year. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Circe

Just got notice we are about to be finalized,. Yay


----------



## Catobrissie

As for the stat declarations, it's way easier to just get a couple of people here in the USA where your from to do it, instead of waiting for them to come from Australian friends/family. That's what we did. My mother wrote one, and my father wrote one. Was just in pen on regular paper. Less than one page each.


----------



## jmcd16

If you do that, you should still be certifying them in whatever way is standard for your country. So, for us it's notary public.


----------



## CollegeGirl

princess_poopdoodle said:


> Hi everyone! My partner and I are just about to start the process of gathering everything to apply for the 309 Visa. We both live in New York and I'm hoping this is going to be as painless as possible.
> 
> I'm Australian and my partner is American. We both have never been married, and we're planning on getting married next month at city hall. Do you think this will be an issue since we'll be so newly married? We have been living together since October and have been together since June 2012. We've been engaged since December last year.
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Any way you'd consider holding off on getting married? The PMV requires less evidence and might be easier for you. Check out the "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?" sticky thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## Catobrissie

jmcd16 said:


> If you do that, you should still be certifying them in whatever way is standard for your country. So, for us it's notary public.


Yep we also used a notary. They just used one sheet for both and stapled it to the front. We were worried about all our things that were notarized here in California, because its just a seperate sheet of paper, saying that you are swearing it is true. But they accepted it though (already been approved).


----------



## pmwoodward

I also want to throw in there about forms 888 that they must not be dated any longer than 6 weeks when Immigration receives them. 
Read that in the Partner Immigration booklet... thought that may be of interest to those who are applying soon.


----------



## bashishot

I'm hoping for Krijkee's good news today!


----------



## pmwoodward

Me too!! Here's to good news today Krijkee


----------



## testingwaters

*keeps fingers crossed for Krijkee* Hopefully today is your day!


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward said:


> I also want to throw in there about forms 888 that they must not be dated any longer than 6 weeks when Immigration receives them.
> Read that in the Partner Immigration booklet... thought that may be of interest to those who are applying soon.


Just FYI - this is only applicable to those applying onshore (for the 820). This is not true for those applying offshore (309 or 300).


----------



## krijkee

No visa again today. I complained to the immigration minister and sent email to dc last week and nobody has bothered to reply. What can I do at this point?


----------



## pmwoodward

CollegeGirl said:


> Just FYI - this is only applicable to those applying onshore (for the 820). This is not true for those applying offshore (309 or 300).


Oh thank goodness!! You just made my day because I was super concerned about ours for a while! Phew, thank you for clearing that up CG


----------



## CollegeGirl

I still wouldn't make them TOO old, but they understand it takes more time for offshore applicants to get things together from outside the country.


----------



## pmwoodward

Ours were almost 6 weeks old


----------



## CollegeGirl

Just saw someone whining about how being two hours' drive away from their partner was sooooo far and it was ruining any chance of them staying together. I have to admit - I laughed uproariously. I think sometimes we don't give ourselves enough credit for hanging tough and believing in love enough to be willing to deal with being a world apart until immigration finally allows us to be together. It really is way more than the average person could handle, I think.


----------



## krijkee

I'm actually curious... Isn't there a way you can be in Australia and apply? What made you decide this route?

When I moved to Oregon, I came on a tourist visa in the November, got married in the feb and then lodged paperwork. They issued my ability to work fairly quickly, then the green card took a while.

My sister married an English guy and he came over then lodged application, I believe. They didn't end up getting married until years later. I know it was hard for him not being able to work, though.

Is it the work/money factor? It's such a shame that you have to be apart for so long waiting!

I am genuinely curious and really don't have much of a clue into the legalities of it all.


----------



## krijkee

I should clarify that my sister lives in Oz so they went through the process over there many years ago.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The PMV is an offshore-only visa. So the only way I could be there to wait with him is to go over on a tourist visa while the PMV is processing, and it simply doesn't make sense to start off our lives together making poor financial decisions like me going over on a tourist visa and quitting my job when I wouldn't be able to even _look_ for work in AU while on that tourist visa. Sigh.  It really is incredibly hard being apart.


----------



## krijkee

Ahh, gotcha! Yes, it's a hard but wise decision!

I'm sorry :-( it is so hard. Hang in there.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl, I have had friends tell me oh I haven't seen so and so all week and I just laugh and laugh. Oh all week? I HAVEN'T SEEN MY FIANCE IN 3 MONTHS AND WE CAN ONLY TALK AT 6AM or 2AM!!! (at the time) It's so annoying but you can't blame them I guess since they have most likely never had to deal with something like this. I am so with you on this, I used to get quite annoyed listening to people say stuff like that.

Krijkee, we applied here because 1) I think it's frowned upon to go on a tourist visa then apply. And it would be quite obvious that I wasn't going there for tourism when I showed up with 8 suitcases! 2) We needed time to tie up loose ends since we decided kind of abruptly to move. We had to work it around my husband giving his notice and my son finishing preschool/starting kindergarten and family.


----------



## jmcd16

krijkee said:


> No visa again today. I complained to the immigration minister and sent email to dc last week and nobody has bothered to reply. What can I do at this point?


Pray. :/

I'm afraid you've done pretty much everything you can do.


----------



## queliwantstogo

CollegeGirl said:


> Just saw someone whining about how being two hours' drive away from their partner was sooooo far and it was ruining any chance of them staying together. I have to admit - I laughed uproariously. I think sometimes we don't give ourselves enough credit for hanging tough and believing in love enough to be willing to deal with being a world apart until immigration finally allows us to be together. It really is way more than the average person could handle, I think.


This does seem a bit silly to me too given all of our situations! I have a friend that lives in my town in MA, whose boyfriend lives in CT, and she used to complain a lot about how tough long distance was for her because she only saw her boyfriend once a month. It used to frustrate me, but now I just try to relate to her. I guess I've realized that, while our situations are much more difficult, I would still be complaining if I were in her situation! Haha.

The really tough part about long distance Oz-US relationships is dealing with both physical distance AND time difference. While our shorter long-distance friends could reach their partners within a few hours in case of emergency, we would have to spend a fortune and could only arrive the next day at earliest -- and because of time difference, we might not even find out about emergencies or big news until that next day.


----------



## jmcd16

8 MORE DAYS!!!!! 
It's been 95 since I've seen him (he came for a visit at what we hoped was the halfway mark of the wait)

But who is counting, right?


----------



## bashishot

Wow time is flying!! So glad you get to see him soon. 95+ days is a loooong time. :-( 
We have to be out of our apartment in a month!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Yay jmcd!! I'm so happy for you and your partner! 14 days for me.  are you packed yet?


----------



## jmcd16

Well I was packed... But now he got a job offer for Melbourne... Which is going to require a repack as the weather is WAY different than Cairns!


----------



## cheesygarcia

jmcd16 said:


> Well I was packed... But now he got a job offer for Melbourne... Which is going to require a repack as the weather is WAY different than Cairns!


I've been keeping track of the melbourne temps too and it's freezing down there! 4 weeks to go for us &#128522;


----------



## bashishot

I just checked the 10 day Melbourne forecast and if you ask me, that looks pretty comfortable!!! haha I am jaded by winter here I guess!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Lol we are in LA so thats a big change for me hehe im looking forward to winter though, my baby hates the heat and not having a/c is such a pain!


----------



## bashishot

I am very much looking forward to 60F "winters"! If it hits 50 in Boston after a winter, people are walking around in shorts and tank tops. It's hilarious


----------



## queliwantstogo

Well congrats to him for the job offer! 


I love hot weather and *hate* the cold!!!! I am bummed to be going from summer here to winter there, but I'd have winter everyday to be with my partner! I'm just glad it doesn't go much below 50F in the Sydney area.


----------



## bashishot

My husband keeps asking if I am prepared for an Aussie winter haha This from the man who still, after nearly 7 years, takes pictures of snow!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Getting ready for winter!


----------



## bashishot

Haha he is dressed for a lovely Boston summer hahaha So cute!


----------



## Beachgirl

I wasn't sure where to post this - but I updated my timeline today!  Hooray!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Beachgirl said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this - but I updated my timeline today!  Hooray!


Yay! Congrats


----------



## krijkee

Who is your CO? Congrats on another step closer!


----------



## krijkee

What do you know? No visa again today!

Next week is July 4th, so we are looking at at least 2 weeks from now, which takes us to 7 months application time.


----------



## Beachgirl

krijkee said:


> Who is your CO? Congrats on another step closer!


Why thank you!  My CO is DN. I'm super duper excited and trying to practice extreme patience.

I hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## jmcd16

Bummer. While DN is not the worst... He's not the fastest either. Lots of 6-8 month cases.


----------



## bashishot

Very disappointed to hear that Krijkee :-(


----------



## pipvet

Anyone with Ms. RM as their CO in Washington DC?


----------



## cheesygarcia

pipvet said:


> Anyone with Ms. M*** as their CO in Washington DC?


We have RM as our CO too. Which visa did you apply for?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi pipvet! We only use initials for our COs names here, so I've edited your post and replaced her name with her initials. Thanks, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## queliwantstogo

pipvet said:


> Anyone with Ms. RM as their CO in Washington DC?


Err... She *was* my CO. I had a really good experience with her. My visa was approved in May. Best of luck!!


----------



## Catobrissie

pipvet said:


> Anyone with Ms. RM as their CO in Washington DC?


She was my CO as well. Mine was approved in only 15 days. Partner visa


----------



## pipvet

Thanks for the replies and thanks for the correction CollegeGirl. I'm Australian and my husband is Mexican but has been in the U.S. most of his life. We are both living in L.A. at this time. We have applied for a Partner Visa /309. Thanks for the info re: case officer RM.


----------



## Joyjoywa

Anyone had a speedy approval from Mr N at Washington DC? So frustrating to not know what's going on with our application.


----------



## bashishot

Mr. N as in D.N.? My application was approved in just under 4mo. Other people who had him waited closer to 8mo. Other people have been approved in a few weeks. It's hard to say what holds up his applications and what gets them approved quickly!


----------



## Joyjoywa

Yep, that's what I was getting at., some approved quickly and others linger for months. You would think that married for years with kids, everything else straightforward would speed things up. Also how were you notified of your approval? Email, phone, mail?


----------



## bashishot

If it helps, we have been married almost 6 years and have 2 kids with dual citizenship. My husband also has dual citizenship. He emailed me on a Thursday (seems to be his approval days) but it was 4:45pm.


----------



## Joyjoywa

Thanks, that helps. We will be slamming our emails on Thursdays now, haha


----------



## bashishot

What is your timeline? Have you been waiting a while?


----------



## Joyjoywa

Applied April, police checks and med check done. I know 3 months is not long compared to others, we are just anxious to get there since we are living out of a hotel with 2 kids awaiting its approval .


----------



## sarahw418

Hi all, just catching up! Sorry to hear that you haven't had any word yet Kri.  hopefully soon. 
Aussie winters aren't that great.... I'm cold! But, its funny. I was living in Florida and now I'm outside of Sydney, the weather is similar, it just sucks to be doing double duty for winter. And its so funny! Everyone here still has all their outdoor seating available, and all their shop windows open and such, even though its winter! Was never like that in Florida.


----------



## sarahw418

And welcome to the waiting game, beachgirl and joyjoywa.


----------



## tara.jatt

Just sent my application, is received by Embassy in DC but no acknowledgement as of now.


----------



## krijkee

We have a visa!!!!!! On a Monday, no less!

Very happy right now!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Finally! Yay!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

Oh dear Krijkee!! You must be jumping for joy!! So happy for you  "happy clapping"


----------



## pmwoodward

tara.jatt said:


> Just sent my application, is received by Embassy in DC but no acknowledgement as of now.


Hey tara... I sent in my husbands application at the start of May and we still haven't received our acknowledgement letter.


----------



## jmcd16

I'm supposed to leave on Friday... In like 4 days.

He called me last night after my family going away party and broke up with me. 

He said he has fallen out of love with me in the time this has taken to come through... And since we have already been "fighting" this for 2.5 years (preparing for, and then waiting on the visa) he has nothing left to give.

It came from left field. I am completely shattered.


----------



## krijkee

Such a huge relief as you're well aware. It's hard not to start going crazy at the end there!! 

It just made my Monday!!

Hubby is driving up to Vancouver Canada to get my 5 month olds Aussie passport tomorrow. It's all finally coming together!!


----------



## krijkee

Oh my goodness, are you serious??

Wtf?? If I were you I would maybe go there for a vaca anyway and maybe once he sees you, things will change???

How the f could he do this to you?


----------



## pmwoodward

WTF jmcd!! I can't believe this is happening to you!!
I would still go,like krijkee mentioned, and ask him to spend some time with you and just be together. 
Absolutely... how could he do this to you.. 4 days before you leave??!!!
I am speechless  Sending you support right now!


----------



## tara.jatt

I cant believe jmcd, I will pray to god that everything should be fine for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh my god...jmcd... I am just heartbroken and in shock for you right now. There are no right words to say here. I feel like I'm going to throw up! I just cannot believe it. He waits until you are SO CLOSE and then gives up? WTF?! Oh honey... I am so sorry. If you need a shoulder, just PM me... we can even talk on the phone if you want. I just... ugh, I can't even imagine. *big, big hugs.*


----------



## krijkee

I think it's easy to get a little cold feet after being apart. I did back in the day. You guys haven't seen each other and it's easy to forget that all the hard work is worth it.

I would be showing up on his door to see him as to have no regrets.

I am so, so sorry!


----------



## Pxer

jmcd16 said:


> I'm supposed to leave on Friday... In like 4 days.
> 
> He called me last night after my family going away party and broke up with me.
> 
> He said he has fallen out of love with me in the time this has taken to come through... And since we have already been "fighting" this for 2.5 years (preparing for, and then waiting on the visa) he has nothing left to give.
> 
> It came from left field. I am completely shattered.


My heart is just heavy for u  I can't imagine what you must be going through. Right after your going away party.. it's just so wrong  I'm angry! And sad. I hope maybe he's just having a temporary freak out or something. Sending you good vibes~~


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

CollegeGirl said:


> Any way you'd consider holding off on getting married? The PMV requires less evidence and might be easier for you. Check out the "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?" sticky thread at the top of the forum.


Thanks for the advice, we decided to wait, apply for a PMV and get married in Sydney instead, since that is my parents preference. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## bashishot

Holy crap, I missed a lot today.

First off, congrats Krijkee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!! I feel like everyone's visa gets approved riiiight when they are at their tipping point. You are leaving soon right?

And JMCD, omfg. My heart dropped when I read that. I can't even believe it. I am so very sorry that happened to you. As the others have said, I think it may be worth it to still go (even though it's a huge move when things are unstable). If he hasn't seen you in so long, seeing you may be just what he needs. I can't imagine after all of this he could just give up :-(


----------



## jmcd16

He doesn't want me to fly there. He is shipping my things. I am so, so lost and confused.


----------



## Catobrissie

jmcd16 said:


> I'm supposed to leave on Friday... In like 4 days.
> 
> He called me last night after my family going away party and broke up with me.
> 
> He said he has fallen out of love with me in the time this has taken to come through... And since we have already been "fighting" this for 2.5 years (preparing for, and then waiting on the visa) he has nothing left to give.
> 
> It came from left field. I am completely shattered.


Wow, I am so sorry. Sounds to me like he has most likely found someone else...and now he is doubting things. If that is the case, I pray it doesn't work out and he goes back to you. Hang in there


----------



## Catobrissie

krijkee said:


> We have a visa!!!!!! On a Monday, no less!
> 
> Very happy right now!!!


Congrats! It must have been frustrating


----------



## CollegeGirl

jmcd16 said:


> He doesn't want me to fly there. He is shipping my things. I am so, so lost and confused.


I am tearing up right now. I am so, so sorry, jmcd. I bet you are lost and confused.  Please, please reach out if you need an ear or a shoulder. *hugs hugs hugs*


----------



## bashishot

I am available to chat as well if you need to. I can't believe this is happening :-(


----------



## krijkee

Ugh, I can't even believe it. I would still turn up, if it were me. 

Go take some r&r at least and go from there. It does sound to me as if someone else might be in the mix? I hope not. 

I remember when my boyfriend at the time was coming to Sydney after not seeing him for 6 months and I was freaked out! I doubted that I even remembered what he looked like. I seriously was freaked and wondered what I had done. It took a few days even after he arrived to remember why I fell in love with him. Being apart takes a toll.

Why on earth did he wait this long? Have you spoken to him again?

Gosh, I feel so horrible for you right now. I am so heartbroken for you!


----------



## kmarees1986

Terrible news jmcd...I'm so sorry to hear that you have been a pillar of strength for people on this forum and to have your dream ripped away from you like that is unfair and heartbreaking.

Best wishes to you and I hope your partner comes to his senses. Sending much love your way xx


----------



## MrsMae

So I haven't been on in awhile because I've been busy settling in the last few weeks and what an awful thing to come back to. Jmcd I'm so heartbroken for you. I can understand being nervous. Being apart is so hard and it's easy to forget how much you love someone until you are together. I hope you guys can work something out. I agree with everyone that you should still go and try, he might instantly fall back in love with you. To everyone who has been approved in the last few weeks congrats!


----------



## sarahw418

Starting with the positive...GRATS KRI! thats great news, now you can the job sorted for your husband that is fantastic.

JMCD, I am so sorry to hear that. I would also have to wonder if there was someone else, or if its cold feet. Its a serious commitment maybe he's freaking out. I also had worries when it came time to finally get here. Doubts about my decision, and if I would even recognize my fiance. It's foolish really, it was only since Oct and we skype often, but they're real doubts. Maybe try to talk to him again, see what is going on? Maybe there is something deeper he has yet to reveal about this shocking situation. I wish you the best and that he's just having a moment of panic to resolve.


----------



## chicken999

I'm so sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine how u must feel. Is he in Melbourne now or still in cairns.? I think I would fly for a holiday regardless of what he wants. Can we send someone around to kick his ass for u? This is horrible to do this to u 4 days before u leave when he has had weeks since ur visa issued.


----------



## pmwoodward

Jmcd... your situation has been on my mind all night! 
I too am heartbroken for you... if I were you I would get my s*$t and go anyways... even if it were for a short time. Being apart can take a toll, however I wouldn't let things just be. I would get my arse over there and get to his house and knock on his door!
Ask him to spend a week or two with you. Ask him to spend each day with you were possible. Ask him to hold you, do things together and if after two weeks he is still in the mind pattern of "I have nothing else to give" - then I would depart.
Its better to have tried then not to try at all and live with regret! Its easier to live with knowing you tried instead of the what if.
Your in my thoughts, I am sending you so much support during this devastating time!


----------



## KEONI

OMG...jmcd....I feel so sad to hear, how he could do this to you ?


----------



## queliwantstogo

Like everyone in this thread, jmcd, I am so sorry to hear the news you shared with us; I am still in shock, so I can only imagine how you must feel. I hope you know that we are all here for you, to listen and help in any way we can. Please feel free to PM me if you want a listening ear all confidentiality, and I leave in a week - so I haven't got much time - but I know we don't live very far from one another -- so I am happy to meet in person if you like too. 

I can't believe that he would tell you so late far into your plans together that it has gotten to be too much for him. Long-distance relationships are incredibly difficult even when we know them to be temporary and playing the waiting game while a visa is processing can put even more strain on the relationship. It's hard to stay in touch, especially with our time differences, and it's easy to get frustrated about that, among many other things. It's also scary how emotionally distant we can sometimes become from our partners when we can't see their smiling (or sometimes sad) faces everyday, hold them in our arms, and tell them about the most trivial parts of our days. I personally think it's unbelievable that so many of us do make it through the waiting period and move on to happy, healthy lives with our partners given all the stressors that befall us in limbo, but I hope that you and your partner are still one of those couples that can make it through.

Has he given you any more reasons as to why he's changed his mind other than "having nothing left to give"? Is he willing to listen to you and/or to talk everything out with you? I hope so. If not, are you able to talk to any of his friends or family to get a better understanding of why he is reacting this way?

Even if he is saying he doesn't want you to fly out, if you feel emotionally strong and financially stable enough to make the journey, I would suggest traveling to Australia anyway. Do you have any friends or family with whom you could stay temporarily if need be? It is so much easier to talk things out in person and so much harder to shut someone out when they're confronting you directly; and as a few others have suggested, he may realize he's made a terrible mistake as soon as you two are in hugging distance. I really hope that everything works out for the both of you, but if not, I hope you can at least find closure. 

We're all thinking of you and wishing you the best!


----------



## KEONI

krijkee said:


> We have a visa!!!!!! On a Monday, no less!
> 
> Very happy right now!!!


Congratulation ! I am happy to hear and wish you all the best with your new life down under.


----------



## Beachgirl

krijkee said:


> We have a visa!!!!!! On a Monday, no less!
> 
> Very happy right now!!!


Late to the party, but congratulations!


----------



## Beachgirl

((((Jmcd)))) I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## testingwaters

Visa was granted! Just got the email from our lawyer a few hours ago and then talked for a while afterwards. My fiance even took the day off from work after we got the news so we could spend time together.  Just over a year since I had to leave Australia. And from submission of application to finalization it only took 4 months. Time to breathe a huge sigh of relief and start looking at flights!


----------



## queliwantstogo

testingwaters said:


> Visa was granted! Just got the email from our lawyer a few hours ago and then talked for a while afterwards. My fiance even took the day off from work after we got the news so we could spend time together.  Just over a year since I had to leave Australia. And from submission of application to finalization it only took 4 months. Time to breathe a huge sigh of relief and start looking at flights!


Congrats, testingwaters! Hope you find a cheap flight for soon!


----------



## Pxer

testingwaters said:


> Visa was granted! Just got the email from our lawyer a few hours ago and then talked for a while afterwards. My fiance even took the day off from work after we got the news so we could spend time together.  Just over a year since I had to leave Australia. And from submission of application to finalization it only took 4 months. Time to breathe a huge sigh of relief and start looking at flights!


Congrats, so happy for u :3


----------



## pmwoodward

testingwaters said:


> Visa was granted! Just got the email from our lawyer a few hours ago and then talked for a while afterwards. My fiance even took the day off from work after we got the news so we could spend time together.  Just over a year since I had to leave Australia. And from submission of application to finalization it only took 4 months. Time to breathe a huge sigh of relief and start looking at flights!


Congratulations! 4 months... that's fantastic!! Happy and safe travels to Australia


----------



## Catobrissie

testingwaters said:


> Visa was granted! Just got the email from our lawyer a few hours ago and then talked for a while afterwards. My fiance even took the day off from work after we got the news so we could spend time together.  Just over a year since I had to leave Australia. And from submission of application to finalization it only took 4 months. Time to breathe a huge sigh of relief and start looking at flights!


Congrats! I wish you guys the best.


----------



## testingwaters

Thanks for all the congratulations guys!  
Good luck to all those still waiting too, hopefully it will go quickly for you too.


----------



## sarahw418

happy 4th of july


----------



## krijkee

Congrats!!


----------



## bashishot

JMCD, any update?


----------



## jmcd16

He says he had a bad feeling and if he didn't end it now it would be a bigger mistake later. I wrote him a couple long heartfelt emails and forwarded one he sent me just 3 weeks before he did this... Where he said this has made us stronger, he can't envision his future with anyone else, and getting our papers made him the happiest man alive... I asked him to be sure this bad feeling wasnt natural cold feet..He hasn't returned a text, email, or call in 3 days. 
I didn't get on the plane.
I am falling apart.
I don't understand. And he won't help me with that. He hasn't shipped my things yet... I know because I have access to the account records.
I keep envisioning him buying plane tickets here one minute, and running off picking up girls at the pub the next.
I can't function. I can't breathe.
If there is no hope, I need him to help me understand that so I can try to move on...


----------



## bashishot

Ugh what is his deal? 3 days?? That is so childish. I am so very sorry. I hope you hear from him soon.


----------



## krijkee

I am just so sorry :-(

I think he owes you a little more than not returning any of your calls, emails etc

I really hope he comes to his senses soon. 

Hang in there. I've been wondering how you are.


----------



## jmcd16

Not well. I called out of work for the week.

I wish someone would tell HIM he's being a sh!t... I'm trying to be understanding, I get he might be scared. But I thought we had made serious commitments and life plans and that we were partners. I thought we were a million miles past the "it's over" phone call with no discussion or attempt. 

It's not like we've been having problems, or that there have been recurring fights... Our only real problem has been the distance and the insecurities of waiting. Sure, we've had spats... But we always worked them out. 

The only thing I could think is that he is scared. I asked him to try to understand the "bad feeling" so we could be certain it wasn't something we could fix. Or that it was just fear.

So maybe he is doing that? Or maybe he hasn't bothered to read the emails at all... Maybe he realized this is a mistake and he is booking tickets to see me? Or maybe he's out having fun...

It's killing me. I lost 6lbs this week. I have to take something to sleep. I can't understand why NOW? The hardest part is over. We finally made it to the rest of our lives! Why? We got through the last 2.5 years by having faith and clinging to this dream and believing that if we did all the right things, we'd get our visa and finally get to be together without fear of being torn apart... And we finally got our visa and now he's just out? WTF? Was the last 2.5 years of my life a lie? I can't see how that is possible... I believe him that there is no one else, and I haven't heard any whispers about it from my friends in Cairns...

And the worst is, when I walk into work on Monday everyone will know. It's like being left at the freaking altar. Public rejection.

I don't understand.


----------



## krijkee

Cairns is where I'm headed. Want me to go kick his ass for you?

It's been a long time in the works, so when it's finally happening, I can understand a little freak out. I'm doing the same thing, except not about my marriage. Just wondering if we're doing the right thing financially and for our kids...

Maybe give him some space. Don't call, email etc and maybe that might make him realize he misses you?

When are you meant to arrive by for your visa?


----------



## bashishot

Ok this sounds stupid but I highly recommend the book "It's Called a Breakup Because It's Broken". I know, I know...sounds dumb but I found it very helpful when I was going through a difficult time. I agree with Krijkee, give him some space. No contact at all. They always seem to come calling when you don't give them attention.


----------



## MrsMae

This is so awful. I hope he comes around and realizes that this is all still worth fighting for. I hope to hear better news from you soon. In the mean time breathe, do some yoga, and try to get some sleep if you can. I just want this all to go away for you.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ugh, jmcd, I have been worrying about you all week. I am so angry and sad that he just... gave up. It just makes me sick. I can't even IMAGINE how you must be feeling.  I seriously considered asking you for his contact information so I could tell him he's being stupid but I'm not sure if knowing you were talking to people about it would make him more upset or not. I just want to shake him and say WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? Ugh!


----------



## queliwantstogo

Hey jmcd,

I am so sorry for everything that is happening right now; I wish I could do something to help. This is such a tough situation. I wish I could do more to help. I've been thinking of you all week, just hoping that things had changed and that you were on that plane to Australia today. I was so sad to hear otherwise, but I still hope that you both find some resolution in the end. If there is anything we can do, please let us know.

I would definitely imagine that your partner has at least seen - and probably read - your emails and messages, but maybe he is feeling so lost in his own thoughts that he doesn't know how to respond. Regardless, you both put years of your life into this relationship and made so many sacrifices to stay together; the least he could do is have a conversation with you and try to explain his feelings and understand yours (even if he is unwilling to change his mind) - so that you can both find closure and move on if need be.

If you haven't already, I think it might be good to let him know that, regardless of how things end up, it's important to you to hear from him so that you can understand how he's feeling and find closure. You might tell him that you will try not to write him too much but you are waiting for his response. Give him a bit of time to process things and go from there. :/


----------



## queliwantstogo

People may wonder what is going on when you return to work on Monday, but they will only know what is happening if you choose to share it with them - and you have every right not to. Are you close to many of your coworkers? You may need to tell your boss the truth about what has transpired but not your coworkers. If you feel comfortable lying to them, you could say that a family emergency came up that required you to cancel or postpone your flights (indefinitely). If you'd rather not lie, you can say you had a personal emergency (true) or simply that you're not prepared to talk about it yet.


----------



## Pxer

The whole situation is just sickening. I mean, these things happen all the time, but they just shouldn't! It's just insane how someone can do a 180 like that. In my one agonizing experience with this, it was another woman. He never admitted it and he never had the courtesy to give me that closure. I had to find out through the grapevine. How someone can go from your soulmate one day to treating you like the greatest nuisance in their life the next is beyond me. I feel for you jmcd16. I'm heartbroken for you, and livid. If you ever do come to Australia, you are welcome to crash here. I live on the Gold Coast, and also have "in-laws" in Sydney and Cairns. Wishing you well.


----------



## bjch

JMCD16, I wouldn't worry about your colleagues too much. It seems like your boss is already pretty understanding, given you are able to go back to work on Monday when they presumably thought you were leaving for good? If your boss is expecting you now, I guess it is because you mentioned your dilemma to him/her and therefore s/he might have already filled your colleagues in on the news that you are coming back and your colleagues might have already asked any questions they have.


----------



## cjka

Pxer said:


> It's just insane how someone can do a 180 like that. In my one agonizing experience with this, it was another woman. He never admitted it and he never had the courtesy to give me that closure. I had to find out through the grapevine. How someone can go from your soulmate one day to treating you like the greatest nuisance in their life the next is beyond me. I feel for you jmcd16.


I know we always say that the truth is better. But some people can't handle the truth and become bitter. You will just end up hating him which may be better for some. Some will not even give you a reason why they would suddenly change their mind whether another woman or not. There will always be trouble with long distance relationships.

Sorry to hear jmcd16. Take comfort in the fact that this prevented may be a worse or more devastating situation if you actually went thru with it and divorce sometime later. I know it doesn't seem like it now. But hopefully someone else will come along to take all the pain away. Take the time to heal and if you really need the closure, come here and face him as everyone else has said.


----------



## sarahw418

JMCD I hope you are feeling better soon, and that you can get some sort of information from your partner, That is a very prickish thing to do, just back out at this stage of the relationship. I'd like to kick him for you! I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Yay. Today is my birthday, and I leave for Australia on my provisional partner visa on Wednesday! I might be MIA for the rest of the week, but I will be back soon!


Best of luck to everyone still waiting for a decision; I hope you hear back soon! And safe travels to anyone flying out around the same time as me. 

And, last but certainly not least, jmcd, I will be thinking of you. *hugs your way*


----------



## CollegeGirl

Happiest of birthdays, queli, and have a safe flight (and may you spend most of it sleeping happily and obliviously, lol.)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Anybody with ML get a visa grant lately? Her initials have been missing from this thread of late it seems...


----------



## CollegeGirl

(I know, I know, no right to be antsy yet - it's only been three months and my medicals were likely referred. I can't help it though.  LOL)


----------



## bashishot

Safe travels Queli! Keep us updated on your adjustment to Oz!


----------



## KEONI

Happy B'day queli and have a safe trip. Wish you all the best with your new life down under, I'm pretty sure you'll like it.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> Anybody with ML get a visa grant lately? Her initials have been missing from this thread of late it seems...


We have ML and we're at 3 months + 10 days (but who's counting). No word for us, but like you, I guess we can't really expect it yet.


----------



## cheesygarcia

This Thursday will be our 4th month since applying. I hope we get the grant soon, we leave in three weeks!


----------



## bashishot

Wow that's cutting it close! Are you going on an ETA if it's not approved? Have you notified them about leaving?


----------



## pmwoodward

Happy Birthday queli 
Have a fantastic flight tomorrow and I am wishing you all the best going into your new journey in life in Australia! Happy and safe travels


----------



## pmwoodward

We are finally booked in for my husbands medicals for next Thurs!! YAY!!
Also, while we are there we have to get my 2 yr old sons Australian passport done too.. has anyone had any experience going to NYC to do any of these??
It is a requirement to apply in person for a childs passport and I just wondering what the process is like in the city..


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> Wow that's cutting it close! Are you going on an ETA if it's not approved? Have you notified them about leaving?


The kids and I have Australian passports but my husband will go on an ETA if its not granted by then.


----------



## bashishot

For anyone bringing a car seat, have you seen this? Car seat laws in Australia - BabyCenter

Apparently American car seats are illegal in Australia. WTF?! That's a real downer if that's true!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Ok So after 2 weeks delay in sending our application to DC due to the birth of our beautiful baby girl on the 30th we are finally getting to the last things before sending it in. Today we got passport photos done, 4 of my wife and 2 of me (my wife is the applicant). 
I have two questions:

How many passport photos do we send in with the application? My wife has sent in all the stuff needed for an FBI check so waiting on that, but think we will send it in without the FBI check for now (we have the state check done). Because my wife was pregnant we didn't even bother with the medical because of the chest x-ray, so we will be getting the medical done soon. Are all 4 passport photos meant to be sent in now or do we keep some for when we do the medical?

Also we got the passport photos done and they are USA style passport photos so roughly 45mmx45mm, whereas I think it asks for 45mm x 35mm. Do you think that will matter at all and has anyone else sent in US style passport photos without an issue?


----------



## Beachgirl

Congratulations on your baby girl, Derek & Callie. I applied for a PMV from the United States. My fiancé had his passport photos taken in Australia and I had mine taken in Florida. I attached one of his photos to the sponsor application and one of mine to my application. Then I put our remaining passport photos in an envelope and labeled the envelope as containing passport photos. I sent my application in with just my Florida state criminal history and noted in my cover letter that my FBI criminal history would follow, and I have since sent that to DC. I received an email from my case officer wth instructions regarding scheduling my medical exam. Hope this information helps! Good luck!


----------



## bashishot

For my medical exam, I believe I gave them 2 (although they requested 4 and I'm not sure why) and I think I sent 2 with my application. I also sent my application without a medical and sent police checks in a couple weeks later.


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> For anyone bringing a car seat, have you seen this? Car seat laws in Australia - BabyCenter
> 
> Apparently American car seats are illegal in Australia. WTF?! That's a real downer if that's true!


I read about that and from what I've read some people continue using their own car seats however there is the risk of getting caught plus insurance issues in case an accident occurs.

I bought a booster for my 5 year old when we visited last Christmas and to be honest I prefer the Britax I have here cos it has the 5 point harness. The one in Australia uses the car seatbelt and he keeps wiggling out of it. We will be bringing the baby car seat with us and will be using it until he outgrows it.


----------



## bashishot

That's what I don't like about their car seats. They have no chest clip! If something happened, I imagine my kids would fly right out of it but I don't want to have insurance issues and illegal car seats. They do have Britax there but I just bought Radians and don't want to buy another expensive seat!


----------



## krijkee

We will be using our US car seats. Much safer IMO. We have two britax frontiers and a radian.

Question for you guys. My husbands job emailed back as they had a few problems with the visa grant letters. They said the first problem is that the visa has a cease date in 5 years. Second is a phrase that says "until we make a decision on your permant visa". 

What happens in 5 years if he was already granted a permanent visa? Why does the immigration status show that a decision is still pending on the permanent visa? He was granted a permanent visa. We have been married 8 years almost and have 3 kids together??

Ugh, this whole thing will be the death of me! I have booked the movers and our house has been advertised with an availability date and now this whole move could be pushed back because they want a letter from the case officer on letterhead saying he is permanently allowed to work in Australia!!! Who knows how long that will take!!

Somebody shoot me! That's what you get for having a job before you move instead of just turning up!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's just a case of a boilerplate language template being used and not all of it being applicable. Hopefully the CO can help you out, but if you don't get a response quickly enough, just call DIAC.


----------



## pmwoodward

Congratulations on your new little baby Derek and Callie! We sent 4 photos of my husband and 2 of me all in envelope provided by our post office.
We were able to have our photos adjusted to size right there at the post office. They can adjust their camera for the specific Australian size.
I also want to add that when applying for a Australian passport they will send your application back if you do not have the correct sizing on your photos.. a friend of mine went through this ordeal with her children. The embassy actually sent her this plastic sheet that you can place your photo behind (its a see through sizing chart) so you can make sure your photos are the correct size.. it even has a lining on it for where your shoulders need to be etc!! They were VERY strict on those photos... not sure if a visa application would be the same. But to be honest, I would redo the photos to the correct size otherwise you could run the risk of being asked to resubmit them.


----------



## bashishot

Pmwoodward, we went to NYC to get our kids passports. You go into this huge building and have to check in at security, go up to the consulate (make sure you have an appt!!!), and check in at the desk. The guy will then ask you for all the materials and you may have to fill out a Fed Ex form. I think that's what we did. You get a nice view of the city while you are up there! The only issue we had was the passport pictures. He sent us across the street to Duane Reade because the pictures had shadows on them I guess. We received them maybe a few weeks later. When are you guys going? I will be in NYC this weekend!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Bash - what size passport photos did you submit? Regular US passport size? 

It's funny - I assumed US passport size would be okay (after much fretting about it and not being able to find a place that could do different sizes) because there has never once been someone here come back and say "My passport photo sizes were wrong and they made me redo them/denied my application!" I figured if it was something important there'd be comments on it regularly. But now pmwoodward has me worried!


----------



## pmwoodward

Bash we are going next Thursday... I am so happy you said making sure you have an appt cause we were just going to go!! Phew  Thank you for mentioning it! Ummm not sure if I would look out over the city... well maybe just a peep... that stuff freaks me out after I visited a building in Sydney for a visa to the US many years ago. I go to walk over to the huge window to look over the city and there were some 911 photos on the wall!! I couldn't believe it... 
I will definitely have a look though - not sure if i will ever get that chance again to look out over NYC again.
CG - I am just sharing information of what happened with passports  I don't mean to get you all concerned but its better to share that info than not. I am sure they wouldn't deny you a visa over a photo.. they would just ask you to redo them. I would rather play it safe then delay this process.


----------



## pmwoodward

Bash.. you also mentioned about redoing your photos in the city. Don't you have to have someone sign the back of the photo saying its a true document?
I had this image in my mind if the photos weren't to "standard" I would have to redo them and come all the way back to have my son's pediatrician sign it all over again! ARGHHH!! Secondly where do you stay in the city.. I am guessing you stay in a hotel with your location in MA  Just looking online.. and wow, I prefer NOT to pay $300 and up for one nights stay in NYC! Yeeks


----------



## CollegeGirl

The 47SP checklist and the Partner Migration Booklet only say to print the name of the person on the back of each passport photo. You got them notarized? That must have been some tiny notary handwriting! LOL!


----------



## pmwoodward

LOL CG! Nooo this is purely for passports only


----------



## pmwoodward

So I just got off the phone to DIAC - turns out we have been assigned a CO however they had my husbands email wrong!! We should have our acknowledgement letter in the next two days  YAY! And then we shall finally know WHO our CO is... My gut told me something wasn't right. So happy I called to confirm our HAP number today


----------



## bashishot

The guy just told me to go to Duane Reade across the street and they knew how to do them. They have the ability to change the sizes when they print them up I believe. I'm not sure we had anyone sign the back of the pictures but I could be wrong. Our friend from Australia was actually with us so he may have had to do something.

SO glad you asked me about NYC hotels haha I am the MASTER at booking 4 star hotels for $150 or so a night! I use Priceline and I bid on hotels but I only select the 4 star option. I booked one near Battery Park for this weekend and it's a Doubletree...for $110!!!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

Oh my goodness me.... what an AWESOME price! I will check it out... I have only ever been to the city on my way to the airport... So I have no idea where to go, what to do etc etc! Okay... checking out priceline NOW! Thank you for sharing that 
Did you type in New York for your location on priceline?


----------



## bashishot

pmwoodward said:


> Oh my goodness me.... what an AWESOME price! I will check it out... I have only ever been to the city on my way to the airport... So I have no idea where to go, what to do etc etc! Okay... checking out priceline NOW! Thank you for sharing that


Send me a message if you want. Do you have FB? I can help you do it and tell you where to stay so you are by the consulate.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Dang, now I'm worried about my passport photos.  Well, if they had invalidated my application they would have told me before this, and if it was a big deal I think my migration agent would have caught it... I hope.


----------



## bashishot

CG, I had my passport picture done at AAA and submitted them with no issue (for my application). They were standard size photos.

I only had to have the kids pictures redone for their Australian passport because there were shadows. We took the pictures ourselves because our daughter was only 6mo old or something and wouldn't sit at the store to have it done. But alas, we had to go to the store anyway!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, whew! Good. That makes me feel better.  Thank you!


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello,

I got my 45x35mm photos done from CVS. They have few predefined sizes and you have to tell them in inches, so 45mmx35mm becomes 1.77x1.37 inches, and this size is there in their passport size photo system. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> Send me a message if you want. Do you have FB? I can help you do it and tell you where to stay so you are by the consulate.


Sent you a PM Bash  Thank you for the help.. super appreciate it


----------



## pmwoodward

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh, whew! Good. That makes me feel better.  Thank you!


CG i really think they are super strict on passport photos... not so much immigration. Due to the sizing inside my passport.. for the photo that is, it is definitely smaller! You would have heard something by now.. I just think there should be a standard one size fits all  That would be just toooo easy peasy right?!!


----------



## bashishot

Ok I think I added you!!! Anyone else want to be FB buddies?! haha


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sure! I'll be FB buddies if you want Bash.


----------



## CollegeGirl

tara.jatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my 45x35mm photos done from CVS. They have few predefined sizes and you have to tell them in inches, so 45mmx35mm becomes 1.77x1.37 inches, and this size is there in their passport size photo system. Hope it helps someone.


That's so funny, Tara. I got mine done at CVS and the guy had no idea how to make it any other size. Clearly I just got a moron, LOL.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi CG, Well I also got the one who do not have any kind of idea about other sizes, I just asked him if i can see the settings in the machine, and I found different settings but in inches, so i just converted and let him know this is what i want. So practically i did their job. It seems they are not well trained to operate that tiny piece of software.



CollegeGirl said:


> That's so funny, Tara. I got mine done at CVS and the guy had no idea how to make it any other size. Clearly I just got a moron, LOL.


----------



## MrsMae

CG, don't worry. My photos were US passport size and I didn't have any problem with my app. You have the same CO I had so you will definitely be fine


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks Mrs. Mae!  I'm really hoping she doesn't take seven months to process our visa like she did yours. I can't remember - was there anything in particular that held yours up or is she just slow?  lol!

EDIT: Dur, you're a 309, not a 300... maybe that's why. Sigh. Getting antsy!  lol


----------



## MrsMae

Nothing that held it up. Our case was really straight forward. We had lived together for over a year in Australia, been together for about three years, and married. She was just super slow. I only think I got approved when I did because I basically started bugging immigration with constant communication at the end. I honestly don't think my file was picked up until near the end. Seems like she's had a lot of complaints, so I'm sure the next group will get approved quicker (you included of course)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh man.  I hope you're right!


----------



## krijkee

It's impossible not to get antsy, the closer you get! I went freaking crazy at the end and usually very patient!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm not even close to the end yet.  Haha.


----------



## krijkee

Btw DN emailed the letter we needed today. It wasn't on official letterhead like the employer wanted, but I only emailed him last night for it! So we had to email back asking for letterhead. Oops!


----------



## bashishot

Riiiiiiight at the end, I was ready to blow my top then POOF approval email!


----------



## krijkee

You never know, you might be


----------



## bashishot

krijkee said:


> Btw DN emailed the letter we needed today. It wasn't on official letterhead like the employer wanted, but I only emailed him last night for it! So we had to email back asking for letterhead. Oops!


Wow that was awesome of him!


----------



## krijkee

Yeah, I was getting so angry by the end. Like a nutcase!


----------



## krijkee

I thought it was a miracle


----------



## cheesygarcia

I'm starting to get antsy... Maybe the grant will come soon? Lol

For those approved who had RM as their CO, what day of the week did you get the approval email?


----------



## krijkee

When you have flights booked, it's hard not to get antsy. Have you told your CO you have flights booked? Then maybe they might be nice and approve before you leave.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I did about a couple of weeks ago. I only got a reply about standard processing times from the general email though, nothing from the CO. I might send an email again the week before we leave just to make sure.


----------



## krijkee

That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Don't get my hopes up, Kri.  lol!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Quick Question:
I am about to pay for visa application fee and currently its set at like $2900 USD for a partner visa if I am to make a money order out to them, the DC embassy change the fee twice a year depending on current exchange rate. Currently $2680 AUD is roughly $2500 USD, I do not want to pay an additional $400 because of an old exchange rate.

Has anyone used an AUS credit card for the Washington DC application fee?
I am thinking of using one of my AUS card details or even my dads credit card if it will save me $400.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cheesygarcia

Derek&Callie said:


> Quick Question:
> I am about to pay for visa application fee and currently its set at like $2900 USD for a partner visa if I am to make a money order out to them, the DC embassy change the fee twice a year depending on current exchange rate. Currently $2680 AUD is roughly $2500 USD, I do not want to pay an additional $400 because of an old exchange rate.
> 
> Has anyone used an AUS credit card for the Washington DC application fee?
> I am thinking of using one of my AUS card details or even my dads credit card if it will save me $400.
> 
> Any suggestions?


If you type in the credit card details on the form they will charge it in AUD, however you will need to get the cardholder to sign on the form. It will probably be better to use the AUS card so as not to get charged fx fees.

I have read in older posts that some people paid by phone or in a DIAC office in Australia first prior to submitting the application.


----------



## bashishot

Don't remind me of the exchange rate! I was so looking forward to sending money back here to pay my school loans!!! I guess we just have to keep an American account open and pay them that way.


----------



## Derek&Callie

cheesygarcia said:


> If you type in the credit card details on the form they will charge it in AUD, however you will need to get the cardholder to sign on the form. It will probably be better to use the AUS card so as not to get charged fx fees.
> 
> I have read in older posts that some people paid by phone or in a DIAC office in Australia first prior to submitting the application.


Does the embassy have their own exchange rate and going to charge me $2900 AUD regardless of current exchange rate?


----------



## cheesygarcia

All credit card payments get processed in Canberra now so you will be charged $2680. If you are paying by money order or bank draft then you will need to pay the converted amount they gave.


----------



## tara.jatt

I had the very bad experience paying with AUD. On their website they clearly mentioned all the fee paid using Credit card will be processed in AUD, so I decided to save on the Currency conversion charges and pay with an AUD credit card so that only 2680 should be charged. But they did exactly opposite to what they have mentioned. they charged 2890 USD, and with USD on high, I had to pay 3200+ AUD plus a currency conversion from USD to AUD on top of that. so all in all 3400. They Ripped me off by around 800 AUDs. And its very hard to get any Govt agency convinced to pay back money because of their mistake.



Derek&Callie said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> Has anyone used an AUS credit card for the Washington DC application fee?
> I am thinking of using one of my AUS card details or even my dads credit card if it will save me $400.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## cheesygarcia

Oh wow how disappointing and annoying! It might be better to get someone to pay the $2680 at a DIAC office in Australia.


----------



## krijkee

I would have someone pay in an Oz office also.

Can you believe my husbands job came back with yet another request for a letter from CO DN? Gosh, he was beyond nice enough to jump on our first request and now we have to hit him up again for another letter! All because they want proof that if our marriage ended, he would still b able to work in Australia. 

I am over this whole thing! Lets hope DN is as nice as the first time and gets back to us ASAP again, so I don't have to change my movers, which then impacts my house availability!!


----------



## tara.jatt

I thought about it but then I was advised to pay using credit card as I will come to know when card will be charged for application fee and application is under processing.



cheesygarcia said:


> Oh wow how disappointing and annoying! It might be better to get someone to pay the $2680 at a DIAC office in Australia.


----------



## bashishot

Wow they are being pretty particular about this job!


----------



## krijkee

Can anyone provide me with a link on immi site where it explicably states that his permanent visa (100) won't be taken away if our marriage ends? DN already said in his previous letter that his visa is not up for reassessment any time in the future, but hey still aren't accepting that...


----------



## cheesygarcia

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/309-100/how-the-visa-works.htm

There's no mention about having to maintain the relationship for a permanent visa. However your husband would be eligible to apply for citizenship after a few years. So maybe thats something you could mention to them too?


----------



## krijkee

Yeah I already mentioned that. It's a joke, really. I'm trying to get them to call DIAC themselves and ask, but they say they won't. Then I said I would 3 way with them. 

I'm ticked off because they said the visa was fine, so we scheduled movers, booked husbands flight and put our house up for rent with an availability date and now we have no idea how long this is going take. Very frustrating.


----------



## cheesygarcia

That is incredibly frustrating. What if it were the temporary visa that he got? They would not hire someone because of the possibility of a breakup? 

I'm trying to look for something with the wxact wording. However maybe because it's none of their business already after the permanent visa is granted there isn't much text about it.


----------



## pmwoodward

We paid by check and it was $2895 US... I wasn't aware of an exchange rate fee!??


----------



## cheesygarcia

pmwoodward said:


> We paid by check and it was $2895 US... I wasn't aware of an exchange rate fee!??


I think it's only for those who paid by credit card.


----------



## pmwoodward

Oh okay... phew


----------



## krijkee

Well, normally they sponsor, so they aren't used to this route. We decided to get our own as theirs was $3000+ and we didn't need theirs anyway and didn't really want his stay contingent upon a job. So we applied on our own. Now it's all sorts of problems. 

They keep coming back and demanding letters from DIAC when all they have to do is pick up the phone and ask themselves and get what they need.


----------



## krijkee

Speaking of which, today is Thursday. Anyone approved?


----------



## cheesygarcia

krijkee said:


> Speaking of which, today is Thursday. Anyone approved?


Not us  I hope we get it before we leave!


----------



## krijkee

I hope you do too! It would make life a lot easier for you!


----------



## Derek&Callie

tara.jatt said:


> I had the very bad experience paying with AUD. On their website they clearly mentioned all the fee paid using Credit card will be processed in AUD, so I decided to save on the Currency conversion charges and pay with an AUD credit card so that only 2680 should be charged. But they did exactly opposite to what they have mentioned. they charged 2890 USD, and with USD on high, I had to pay 3200+ AUD plus a currency conversion from USD to AUD on top of that. so all in all 3400. They Ripped me off by around 800 AUDs. And its very hard to get any Govt agency convinced to pay back money because of their mistake.


Has this happened to anyone else? Or has anyone used an AUD credit card at the Washington DC embassy and been only charged for the $2680 AUD?


----------



## cheesygarcia

I remember reading before someone did it over the phone to the DIAC hotline in Oz. Maybe you could do that too?


----------



## Catobrissie

cheesygarcia said:


> I'm starting to get antsy... Maybe the grant will come soon? Lol
> 
> For those approved who had RM as their CO, what day of the week did you get the approval email?


I had RM. Was approved on a Thursday.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Safely on Australia with my partner. 


How did your first week back at work go, jmcd? Any news from Australia for you?


----------



## Derek&Callie

Just paid for our offshore partner visa through the phone in Aus. So if anyone is thinking of paying the fee, $2680AUD is much cheaper than paying for the current $2900USD fee in Washington. Had my dad call and pay and they emailed an original receipt that I will print and attach to our application, saved $500 USD.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Derek&Callie said:


> Just paid for our offshore partner visa through the phone in Aus. So if anyone is thinking of paying the fee, $2680AUD is much cheaper than paying for the current $2900USD fee in Washington. Had my dad call and pay and they emailed an original receipt that I will print and attach to our application, saved $500 USD.


Awesome! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## pmwoodward

YAY! We finally have an acknowledgement letter this morning


----------



## sarahw418

Grats pmwoodward that didn't take long! Lol wow. Well hopefully the rest isn't too delayed and that you didn't get RM on top of it all she sounds the slowest.


----------



## pmwoodward

Of course ... we got RM!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Someone else said ML is the slowest... let's hope they both surprise us.


----------



## cheesygarcia

RM was fast way back I think I might be one of her older cases?


----------



## buffingp

I don't quite understand this.

I'm American (applicant) applying offshore later this month. I just started a thread about paying for the visa.

Please explain a bit more about how you paid. I was thinking of doing a credit card.

Peter


----------



## Derek&Callie

buffingp said:


> I don't quite understand this.
> 
> I'm American (applicant) applying offshore later this month. I just started a thread about paying for the visa.
> 
> Please explain a bit more about how you paid. I was thinking of doing a credit card.
> 
> Peter


I am not sure exactly how much will be charged to your credit card but when I was getting a Money Order ready I was working out how much USD $2680AUD was, but I discovered that the Aus embassy in USA lock in their exchange rate twice a year, when they locked it in the equivalent is around $2900 USD, thats $500 over the current exchange rate.

Now when they try and charge your credit card I am not sure which exchange rate they will use, the current live exchange rate or their locked in amount. I also read another post saying that someone tried paying with their AUS credit card so that they would only be charged in AUD not USD, but it was converted to their locked in exchange rate and cost them more. So I had my Dad call up the Hotline in Australia and pay over the phone, they then instantly sent a receipt via email which I printed and attached to our application. That way the amount that was charged was $2680 AUD in Australia so their were no additional fees. If i had to pay here in USD with a money order it would cost $2900. I am not 100% sure about a credit card payment here in USD.


----------



## buffingp

Thanks for your response. I feel like this is an issue that is actually a pretty big deal. That $500 is the amount of the medical, and I (like everyone else) surely feel that I need to know exactly, to the dollar, what everything costs.

I find it pretty frustrating that it would even be a possibility that the exchange rate would be locked. The ambiguity of this visa is already overwhelming, and then you throw the fact that the financials are not clear, and it's a serious problem.

I hope that other people come forward with more information. Basically my goal is to pay the $2,680 AUD, and absolutely no more. That's the way it should be.

Thank you very much!

Peter


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> Of course ... we got RM!


RM was fast for me. Only 15 days. Just recently in may. Partner visa


----------



## pmwoodward

Glad to hear RM was fast for you Catobrissie  Each applicant is different so I will just wait for our turn to arrive... its all good


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> Glad to hear RM was fast for you Catobrissie  Each applicant is different so I will just wait for our turn to arrive... its all good


Yep. Hopefully it'll only be a few month wait or less for you. I was expecting the average wait time of 5 months, which I would of been fine with. 5 months really isn't that bad. I wish you the best!


----------



## pmwoodward

Okay.. buffingp/derek&callie- so your saying if I had my parents in Australia pay for our visa we could have saved $500?!
If so... that's a bummer! Not much we can do about that now... we paid with money order. I just assumed because we are in the US that the exchange rate applies.


----------



## pmwoodward

Catobrissie said:


> Yep. Hopefully it'll only be a few month wait or less for you. I was expecting the average wait time of 5 months, which I would of been fine with. 5 months really isn't that bad. I wish you the best!


Thank you 
My husband has his medicals done on Thursday.. finally!
Cheers to a quick visa grant soon after our CO receives them


----------



## buffingp

I'm so confused about this right now. 

I think if everything was fair, I as an offshore American applicant should be paying the USD equivalent of $2680 AUD. Apparently the exchange rate isn't honored with this transaction..but I'm not sure..


----------



## pmwoodward

Oh I see now... just checking the exchange rate... so it should be $US2470 instead.


----------



## buffingp

So if I provide my credit card on the paper application, say if I applied today and they processed it today (not realistic obviously), that is the amount that would be charged if I'm in America?


----------



## pmwoodward

I don't know... you should call the Embassy! I called them when I was organising our money order and they just gave me the fee which was $2895... this is all new to me too. I am curious what is going on too!


----------



## Beachgirl

Buffingp, I agree you should call the embassy. I called last month and had about a ten minute wait before someone was available to answer my question. This is a great forum and I have read so many helpful posts, but better to call for yourself in this case.  good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, and please let us know what the folks at the embassy say. For what it's worth, it's common for government agencies to lock in interest rates quarterly. It's possible they do the same thing or similar with currency rates. The only way I've heard that you can avoid it is as someone else said - calling an Australian location and paying with an Australian credit card.


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> I don't know... you should call the Embassy! I called them when I was organising our money order and they just gave me the fee which was $2895... this is all new to me too. I am curious what is going on too!


I did the same thing. Just called up for the fee for the cashiers check I got. Believe it was also the 2895.


----------



## buffingp

Dear Mr. Buffington,

Thank you for your interest in Australia.

As of 1 July there will be some changes to the fees for visa applications. These changes include an additional fee for each dependent you are including on an application and a fee for applications that are submitted on paper instead of the internet. For more information on these changes and to view the proposed visa pricing table please refer to the following link: Visa Application Charges

In response to your e-mail inquiry, if you intend to apply for Australian Permanent residency through Partner migration from the U.S, the current application fee is USD $2920.00 or AUD $2680.00.

Payments using credit cards will be processed in Australian Dollars (AUD) only (MasterCard, Visa, AMEX, Diners, and JCB). If you are choosing to pay by credit card we would suggest that you contact your credit card company to advise that you are expecting an international charge from Australia to avoid any problems with the payment being processed.

Note: If paying by credit card in Australian Dollars you may incur banking and currency conversion fees and you accept the risk associated with any currency fluctuations.

Payments made by money order or international bank draft must be made in US dollars and made payable to, ?Embassy of Australia?.

For more information please refer to the links below:
Visa Pricing Table

Visa Pricing Estimator

We hope this information has been of assistance.

I still followed up for more clarification. I'm still confused as to whether the $2,680 would be adjusted to the current exchange rate if paid by credit card.


----------



## cheesygarcia

They should only charge AUD 2680 but if you look at tara.jatt's post from 7/11/13, that was not the case for her. Hopefully they have sorted things out now.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello,

I ended up paying ~3400 AUD all in all. I informed the embassy about their mistake but they said its done. I would say that even after clearly specifying on their website, if they dont follow it, then there is no guarantee how much amount you will be charged. 

The reply you got from embassy was the same standard I got, and you can see they mention there as well that all CC transactions will be in AUD. If you want to be 100% sure about what amount are you paying, 
I would suggest to do what someone just mentioned few pages ago in this thread, have your sponsor/family pay the fee in Australia.


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello All,

Surprise !!!! I got my Grant, Super fast processing... I thank everyone of you for the help, Specially jmcd16, you've been so helpful while I was compiling documents.


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS, tara!!!! That is wonderful news!!!!!!  Can you remind us of your timeline?


----------



## tara.jatt

Hi CG,

I sent my application in last week of June, got the acknowledgement letter on In first week of July and today I got grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, you won the visa lottery.  That is so great. I'm totally jealous, but that is really great.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats! Who was your CO?


----------



## pmwoodward

WHOA!! How speedy was that tara.jatt!! Congratulations


----------



## tara.jatt

I believe I read somewhere we are not supposed to write CO names, So I PM'ed you.



cheesygarcia said:


> Congrats! Who was your CO?


Thank You very much. 


pmwoodward said:


> WHOA!! How speedy was that tara.jatt!! Congratulations


Hey CG, I also received compliment in email about such a complete application. I was so tempted to reply back that who ever read Australia Forum sticky thread about partner migration is supposed to send this kind of application, and that you should give a hyperlink to this sticky thread from your embassy website as this only makes your life easier.



CollegeGirl said:


> Wow, you won the visa lottery.  That is so great. I'm totally jealous, but that is really great.


----------



## pmwoodward

tara.jatt... can you please PM me your CO?


----------



## Mishy

Congrats Tara.jatt! I'm hoping it was RM which would mean she is back on the grid! I haven't seen an approval for her in over a month!


----------



## CollegeGirl

tara.jatt said:


> I believe I read somewhere we are not supposed to write CO names, So I PM'ed you.


You can't put their full names on here - but initials are okay. Did you have DN? RM? ML?


----------



## pmwoodward

Panel physician day! Cheers to a smooth and quick appointment


----------



## tara.jatt

Yes, DN.<Filling space to make this post more than 10 characters >



CollegeGirl said:


> You can't put their full names on here - but initials are okay. Did you have DN? RM? ML?


----------



## Derek&Callie

Was assigned a case officer today  Only a few days after we sent it in.
Booked in medical for next week, FBI check should arrive any day.
We were assigned ML... Anyone ever had any quick grants through her?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I have ML.  She was known for being slow for a while, but apparently people complained and she sped things up for a while. I haven't noticed any grants from her in a while, though. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## pmwoodward

Medicals done! We had an interesting time... we were there for a total of 45 minutes and half of that was helping them finding a solution to their camera being broken. Someone dropped the camera and it wasn't working!!
I looked at my husband and said we are not leaving until this is done!! lol
After an attempt with my handheld camera/video camera... it took forever to get it onto their computer due to the amount of photos I have on it teehee 
So I said I would take a photo from my phone and email it to them... that did the trick. 
So most of the time we were there was fixing the photo problem... the medical itself was very short. Walked two blocks to get a chest xray and we were done.
We spent HOURS getting to our location in the city for such a short visit! I think I grew a few grey hairs on my head when the receptionist asked if we lived close.. maybe come back another day.... Ummm NO! From the moment I woke at 3am to be in the car driving at 5am, driving 4.5 hrs, catching a train for 40 minutes, walking 37!! blocks in a NYC heatwave (105F with humidity) to arrive at 1:40pm for my husbands appointment with our 2 year old son - We are getting this done today! 
We are just both happy its all complete and now we just wait for a soon to be visa grant!


----------



## tara.jatt

Wow 45 minutes is quick. For us they took almost 2.5 hours.


----------



## pmwoodward

It was nothing like that for us... should I be concerned?


----------



## Beachgirl

I don't think you have anything to worry about pmwoodward. I drove 2 hours to my appointment and was treated more like a houseguest than a patient. My panel dcotor was a very sweet man who took several calls on his cell phone while I was having my appointment. I would say the actual amount of time the doctor spent with me was brief and the amount of time I spent waiting for him to return to the exam room between his half dozen or so departures contributed to the length of my appointment. I was only at the radiologists office for a max of fifteen minutes.


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward said:


> It was nothing like that for us... should I be concerned?


Nah - mine wasn't anything like that either.


----------



## Catobrissie

pmwoodward said:


> It was nothing like that for us... should I be concerned?


Like the others said, no worries. My medical was also fast. About 20 minutes or so. X ray was in the same place as everything else. Worse part was the drive into Los Angeles for me.


----------



## pmwoodward

Okay... I can breathe again


----------



## CollegeGirl

It is seriously time for me to get out of this dang country (and away from my family... whom I love, but need a break from). My stepdad decided it would be a good idea to put the cat's dishes in the oven, and I just inadvertently baked them. >.< LET ME OUT OF HERE.


----------



## Catobrissie

CollegeGirl said:


> It is seriously time for me to get out of this dang country (and away from my family... whom I love, but need a break from). My stepdad decided it would be a good idea to put the cat's dishes in the oven, and I just inadvertently baked them. >.< LET ME OUT OF HERE.


Dang. I also cannot wait to get out of this country. Also leaving behind my entire family, but it is so worth it, to move on to a much better country than ours. United States is so over rated.


----------



## tara.jatt

Sorry for the confusion, I dint mean to say that the tests took 2.5 hours. out of 2.5 hours we were waiting in the waiting room for about 2 hours for next test. 



pmwoodward said:


> It was nothing like that for us... should I be concerned?


----------



## tara.jatt

Hello, Is there any fellow forum user who recently made first entry on 309 and still active in this thread??


----------



## MrsMae

I made my first entry first week of June on my 309


----------



## bashishot

Ugh, I thought this thread was dead and realized I just wasn't receiving emails when someone posted! What a pain!

Either way, congrats to Tara.Jatt! Super quick, DN must have been happy with your application!!

Pmwoodward....HOLY CRAP 37 BLOCKS?!?! Where did you end up getting a hotel? I went to NYC a couple weeks ago and it was horrific walking around in 95F weather!


----------



## pmwoodward

Omg Bashi!!! We were soooo stupid to walk that far!! It was 105F and I really suffered from such a walk like that... I skipped breakfast due to a quick departure at 4:45am and just had coffee - ummm silly me 
So I guzzled down water, ate something nutritious and got into some AC. We didn't end up in a hotel - we did a day trip - another not-so-fresh moment in decision making!
Needless to say... we caught a cab back to grand central for a mere $15! That is called a smart decision 
I was wondering where you had been... thought you were head down, bum up packing and getting ready for.... YOUR MOVE!! Woot!!


----------



## bashishot

Don't even remind me about packing!!! I have so much crap everywhere! I will say though...we met up with an Aussie family friend in Boston yesterday and it was so surreal when she kept talking about us coming "home." AHHH less than 3 weeks to go!


----------



## pmwoodward

bashishot said:


> Don't even remind me about packing!!! I have so much crap everywhere! I will say though...we met up with an Aussie family friend in Boston yesterday and it was so surreal when she kept talking about us coming "home." AHHH less than 3 weeks to go!


That's so wonderful!! I have to say most of us here can not wait for the day where we can say... 3 weeks to go!!


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

Hey Y'all!!

I'm a newbie but have been monitoring the forums for the last year before joining. I am applying for the Off-Shore Partner VISA in August 2013. I am extremely thankful for this forum and the mounds of information I've been able to pull in preparing my VISA app. (I've also shed a few tears reading posts . . . very touching comments. Its a big deal to pick up and move continents; its very comforting to know there are others in the same boat and so supportive of one another.)

My question for you guys is this:

*Given what I've read in this thread about fee differences, should I apply in person? I plan on paying cash instead of credit card to avoid the credit card processing issues in AUD. Would applying in person also give a face to my application and make sure its received properly. I'm a nervous wreck! I live in Virginia, so D.C. is a few hours drive. Is it worth it to lodge in person and has anyone else here done so?
*Medicals: When your application is received, do you immediately get the number for the E-Filing of Medical records?

My partner lives in Oz and I live here in the USA. We have registered our de facto relationship in Sydney. I'd like to find others who've been in a similar situation. (Not sure if this is where I should post regarding that particular issue - if someone could direct me, it would be most appreciated.)


----------



## pmwoodward

VirginiaMountaineer said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I'm a newbie but have been monitoring the forums for the last year before joining. I am applying for the Off-Shore Partner VISA in August 2013. I am extremely thankful for this forum and the mounds of information I've been able to pull in preparing my VISA app. (I've also shed a few tears reading posts . . . very touching comments. Its a big deal to pick up and move continents; its very comforting to know there are others in the same boat and so supportive of one another.)
> 
> My question for you guys is this:
> 
> *Given what I've read in this thread about fee differences, should I apply in person? I plan on paying cash instead of credit card to avoid the credit card processing issues in AUD. Would applying in person also give a face to my application and make sure its received properly. I'm a nervous wreck! I live in Virginia, so D.C. is a few hours drive. Is it worth it to lodge in person and has anyone else here done so?
> *Medicals: When your application is received, do you immediately get the number for the E-Filing of Medical records?
> 
> My partner lives in Oz and I live here in the USA. We have registered our de facto relationship in Sydney. I'd like to find others who've been in a similar situation. (Not sure if this is where I should post regarding that particular issue - if someone could direct me, it would be most appreciated.)


Welcome VMountaineer 

When you apply you will receive an acknowledgement letter from DIAC - ours came by email. In the letter you will be given what they call a HAP number. You take that number to the panel physician, along with your passport and pay the fee for the medical/xray.
You must see a panel physician, your regular doctor will not be accepted.
United States of America - Panel Physicians
Go to your state and see where the one in Virgina is located.
The payment/credit card thing that is going on right now is nothing I can answer for you. I read someone rang their parents in Australia and they paid to avoid the higher fee. We paid by money order and it was $2895 US. With the exchange rate.. I don't understand why we had to pay that when the Aussie dollar is better than the US. It should be more like $2460. We have already paid and application is complete - just waiting now, so there is not point in trying to get money back, if that is even the case for us.

So I hoped this has helped some and I wish you all the very best with your application... cheers to a speedy visa grant!


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

Thank you so much for the reply, pmwoodward!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey, another Virginian!  Welcome.  

I'd check with the embassy before you go to lodge in person. Some embassies allow that, some don't, and I can't remember which category DC falls into. Also, like pmwoodward said, I'm not sure paying in cash would save you money. You'd be paying in USD, so they'd charge you the USD rate, and because they only adjust for currency differences a couple times a year, right now it's way off and you'll pay way more. You'd save much more by having your sponsor pay in AUD from Australia. 

As to your defacto - even with registration, you've got a tough row to hoe with living apart. The longer you're living apart right before your visa grant the bigger a problem it can be. The registration technically waives the 12-month requirement, of course, but I've read that even those with registered relationships can find it difficult if they don't live together the few months before they apply. I'm not saying it's impossible - I'm just saying you might want to just talk to a reputable registered migration agent and just make sure it won't be a problem.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Actually, just checked the embassy's website and it is indeed okay to lodge in person. But you probably knew that given all the research you've done.


----------



## tara.jatt

Thank You, yes he was I guess 



bashishot said:


> Either way, congrats to Tara.Jatt! Super quick, DN must have been happy with your application!!


----------



## Catobrissie

VirginiaMountaineer said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I'm a newbie but have been monitoring the forums for the last year before joining. I am applying for the Off-Shore Partner VISA in August 2013. I am extremely thankful for this forum and the mounds of information I've been able to pull in preparing my VISA app. (I've also shed a few tears reading posts . . . very touching comments. Its a big deal to pick up and move continents; its very comforting to know there are others in the same boat and so supportive of one another.)
> 
> My question for you guys is this:
> 
> *Given what I've read in this thread about fee differences, should I apply in person? I plan on paying cash instead of credit card to avoid the credit card processing issues in AUD. Would applying in person also give a face to my application and make sure its received properly. I'm a nervous wreck! I live in Virginia, so D.C. is a few hours drive. Is it worth it to lodge in person and has anyone else here done so?
> *Medicals: When your application is received, do you immediately get the number for the E-Filing of Medical records?
> 
> My partner lives in Oz and I live here in the USA. We have registered our de facto relationship in Sydney. I'd like to find others who've been in a similar situation. (Not sure if this is where I should post regarding that particular issue - if someone could direct me, it would be most appreciated.)


As for the medicals. I did my medical in advance before I applied. That way when they receive the application, everything is already done. I just had to tell the receptionist at the desk that my medical needed to be physically mailed out to the embassy. If wanting to do this, I'd call up the panel doctor first, and find out if they also physically mail them off, or only do e file.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The only panel doc in VA only does e-File, just FYI. Not sure where in VA you are - could be you're closer to one outside VA.


----------



## Catobrissie

CollegeGirl said:


> The only panel doc in VA only does e-File, just FYI. Not sure where in VA you are - could be you're closer to one outside VA.


My panel doctor in L.A. said e file location online. But they were able to mail it off though. The receptionist at first was trying to get me to e file asking me for my number. I had to explain it to her.


----------



## Derek&Callie

VirginiaMountaineer said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> I'm a newbie but have been monitoring the forums for the last year before joining. I am applying for the Off-Shore Partner VISA in August 2013. I am extremely thankful for this forum and the mounds of information I've been able to pull in preparing my VISA app. (I've also shed a few tears reading posts . . . very touching comments. Its a big deal to pick up and move continents; its very comforting to know there are others in the same boat and so supportive of one another.)
> 
> My question for you guys is this:
> 
> *Given what I've read in this thread about fee differences, should I apply in person? I plan on paying cash instead of credit card to avoid the credit card processing issues in AUD. Would applying in person also give a face to my application and make sure its received properly. I'm a nervous wreck! I live in Virginia, so D.C. is a few hours drive. Is it worth it to lodge in person and has anyone else here done so?
> *Medicals: When your application is received, do you immediately get the number for the E-Filing of Medical records?
> 
> My partner lives in Oz and I live here in the USA. We have registered our de facto relationship in Sydney. I'd like to find others who've been in a similar situation. (Not sure if this is where I should post regarding that particular issue - if someone could direct me, it would be most appreciated.)


For payment your best option is to have your sponsor in Australia pay for you over the phone:
I got my Dad to call (both my wife and I are living in USA and I do not have a current AUS credit card) 131 881 and tell them he wanted to pay the VAC for an overseas applicant. They put him through to the payment centre, asked for his card details, the name and DOB of the applicant and where the application would be lodged. I had my dad give them my email address and they emailed the receipt to me instantly. Then I printed it off, put the receipt details on the application form where it asks for them and attached it one I printed. Cost $2680 AUD, just like any other transaction in Australia.

I was told by someone else, was an easy way of paying and saved us money, so happy to pass on the information.

Ps. Paid this way 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## buffingp

Hey there,

Just a heads up that I talked to the AU Embassy here in the US the other day. It IS IN FACT CHEAPER TO PAY BY CREDIT CARD (assuming bank your fees won't be several hundred dollars )

If you pay by credit card they will process your payment as $2680 AUD, meaning something around $2400 USD (plus bank fees) right now.

It might be a better option for you. I struggled with this same thing last week as I am applying soon. This is what I found out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Catobrissie said:


> My panel doctor in L.A. said e file location online. But they were able to mail it off though. The receptionist at first was trying to get me to e file asking me for my number. I had to explain it to her.


Yes, but I actually called the panel doc in VA to ask this specific question before I saw her. They said no, they will only e-File. This is the doc I saw when I got my exam.


----------



## pmwoodward

buffingp said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Just a heads up that I talked to the AU Embassy here in the US the other day. It IS IN FACT CHEAPER TO PAY BY CREDIT CARD (assuming bank your fees won't be several hundred dollars )
> 
> If you pay by credit card they will process your payment as $2680 AUD, meaning something around $2400 USD (plus bank fees) right now.
> 
> It might be a better option for you. I struggled with this same thing last week as I am applying soon. This is what I found out.
> 
> Hope that helps.


This is very frustrating to read!!
We paid by money order yet it still cost us $2895 - why not $2400! That's extra was the price we paid for my husbands medical!
I don't understand why one is cheaper than the other... this really pings me off!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

buffingp - do you mean by Australian credit card or credit card that is in USD? That makes a difference, from what I've read here.


----------



## buffingp

I called and talked to someone on the phone at the embassy and I clearly stated:

"If I pay from America, with an American credit card, am I right to say that the amount charged will be the equivalent USD amount (plus any bank fees) for $2,680 AUD?"

As a follow up, I said "So, in your opinion, it IS IN FACT cheaper to apply by credit card as an American with a US card?"

She said yes.

So, although I could see it turning out wrong, I do believe that is how it's supposed to work.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I would verify that, as that has definitely not held true for multiple people on this board. All those paying with a card in USD were charged $2895 from what I've seen, I think. I'll admit this is not my area of expertise as we just paid our migration agent in Sydney directly and he paid our visa fees.


----------



## buffingp

It's interesting. I feel like they can't legally get away with doing that because it clearly states on the application materials that all credit cards are charged $2,680. 

I will obviously apply regardless of what the cost is, but I believe that's how it's supposed to be and I definitely think they should switch the wording around if it's not.

I think there is already too much ambiguity with this visa, and for that to be the case with finances is just ridiculous to me.

I think I should know exactly what I'm paying, and I think everyone else would agree for sure.


----------



## tara.jatt

I totally agree. in my case, I have requested CO if he can help me with this extra money charged. He forwarded it to someone else and I am expecting that person to contact me soon. I really hope they reprocess the transaction and save me my extra money. 

I also received my documents back in mail.


----------



## MrandMrs

new member here tried to access the time line Brad and it said ask for permission?? also can someone give me the format to put my stats in for our time line?


----------



## Beachgirl

MrandMrs said:


> new member here tried to access the time line Brad and it said ask for permission?? also can someone give me the format to put my stats in for our time line?


Click on the link:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...r-signature-plus-other-useful-links-info.html


----------



## buffingp

To everyone wondering about payment options: This is the email I got this morning. I'm still somewhat confused but at this point I'm just going to pay with a credit card and hope for the best 

All visa application charges are listed in Australian dollars (AUD). If you are paying a visa application charge outside Australia, payment will need to be made in the currency and payment method accepted by the Australian Missions where the visa application is being lodged.

The exchange rates used to calculate the visa application charge payable in a foreign country are updated periodically. While the Australian dollars (AUD) amount of a visa application charge may not change at this time, the amount payable in a foreign currency will change in line with the exchange rate and this may increase or decrease the cost of a visa application made overseas.

When you have found the charge or fee in Australian dollars (AUD), use the Currency Converter to find the equivalent amount in your local currency and the acceptable method of payment. The foreign currency rates are fixed for six months and apply to all visa applications received by the department on and after the day the exchange rate is changed.

For more information, you may refer to our department's website: How to Pay

We hope this clarifies your concerns.

Regards,


----------



## cheesygarcia

On the washington embassy website it specificallu states that credit card payments will be processed in AUD.

http://www.usa.embassy.gov.au/whwh/DIAC_lodgement.html


----------



## buffingp

yeah I'm assuming that I will be charged the USD equivalent of $2,680 AUD (plus bank fees)..but for pwwoodward and others (as college girl mentioned) it didn't play out like that.

I'll find out next week and let you know for sure


----------



## MrandMrs

Hi Brad and thankyou for your time and work on this....but I am a new member and can't access it....it's asking me to get your permission? What am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Buffingp is actually Peter. Brad (who created the spreadsheet)'s username is BradsterUSA. He hasn't been on the forum in over a month. He and his wife got their approval back in April and made the move in May, so I'm guessing the new life in Aus is (rightfully) getting in the way. Could be he changed permissions on the spreadsheet. I'll message him - he may respond, he may not.


----------



## MrandMrs

thanks CG...coming through for me again....


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's my job!  Well, unpaid volunteer job. Hahaha.


----------



## MrandMrs

CG since you are so well informed ...is there a thread on here about why PMV's are denied other than the obvious?


----------



## Mishy

Geez ... The silence from Washington is slowly killing me lol It seems like an approval hasn't come out of there in months!


----------



## MrandMrs

I am feeling some of the problem might be that they have switched medicals over to electronic...my panel physician was explaining that while they were switching things were quite chaotic working the bugs out.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, there's no thread like that. Probably because we don't see MANY denials for those. The only recent one in memory was for user melandabdul... she was a much-loved regular around here. She was from Australia, and her fiance, Abdul, was from Kenya. They definitely scrutinize applications from high risk countries (especially middle east and African countries) much more thoroughly than others. In her case, DIAC said they just didn't have enough in common for them to believe they were a genuine couple. Mel and her fiance ended up ending their relationship... it was absolutely heart-breaking to read.

The vast majority of PMV applications are eventually approved. But the reasons they're refused can be many - DIAC don't believe they're a genuine couple, someone in the application doesn't meet the medical criteria, the applicant has significant criminal convictions, the couple doesn't meet the eligibility requirements (i.e., folks who are applying for defacto and who don't demonstrate they're not just dating), etc. There was a thread around here at one time that showed how many applications of various types were approved/denied in the US that year. It was actually very comforting. If I recall correctly, the majority of refusals were on medical grounds.'

EDIT: Chicken999 had one refused, too, and unfortunately the CO in that case (according to Chicken999, of course) let their own racial biases get in the way. If you look through his previous posts you can read more about that, too. He is both appealing in MRT and applying again, and has every expectation of being approved this time around.


----------



## Mishy

Our Physician said the same thing  Hoping approvals start rolling out soon for everybody!


----------



## MrandMrs

awesome to hear that very few are denied. thank you so very much for this information.


----------



## CollegeGirl

MrandMrs said:


> CG since you are so well informed ...is there a thread on here about why PMV's are denied other than the obvious?


Found part of what I was looking for! These two posts might be of interest.

This one, from forum user mcru, details what percentage of PMVs were refused between 1 July 2006 and 31 December 2011. It also details the reasons DIAC provided to the Parliament/Senate for PMV refusals.

This thread, unfortunately from melandabdul, presciently asks about rejection rates. There was a document linked to there that showed rejection rates for all countries - but the document is apparently no longer available now. I did note in a post there that it says only 55 out of 1028 visas are rejected in the US - I wonder if that is all partner visas or only PMV? Can't remember.

Edit: rereading, Mr. Camel says they're specifically PMV stats, so there you go!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Incidentally - that second thread also notes that less than 1% of PMV holders applying for 820s are rejected. So THAT is definitely good news once your PMV is in hand.


----------



## MrandMrs

thanks so much for digging up all this information....HUGS!


----------



## CollegeGirl

AND thanks to iduno we have the direct link to the Senate website with all the application and refusal details for each country for the PMV:

https://senate.aph.gov.au/submissio....aspx?id=6d825493-c6e2-47ed-8590-2c435d684063

Okay, that should do it for now!


----------



## pmwoodward

CG - Not that we are applying for a PMV, however looking over your last link really gives you a better understanding of what the DIAC deals with on a daily basis - just the amount of applications and that's not even adding in Partner visas and all the others!
I think my patience totally settled down seeing the figures! Thank you for sharing


----------



## CollegeGirl

How's this for settling it even more -- I learned in looking around for this document yesterday that Washington, D.C. has SIX -- yes, SIX -- COs to handle the ENTIRE partner visa caseload. Four of them are DC-based and two are Australia-based. Of course, those figures are a little out of date - but I'd be willing to bet that number hasn't changed much, despite what is reported to be a substantial increase in applications. 

Honestly, this really helps explain WHY CO's just don't respond to "where's my grant" e-mails. 

If we use the old statistic of 1028 PMV applications (probably more now!) and divide it by six COs, that leaves each CO with 171 cases per year, or just over TWO DAYS -- 16 work hours -- to process each application! And that's JUST PMVs. Add in the partner visas, too, and they have even LESS time per application. Now think about how in-depth many of these applications are... and you can see why they are so unresponsive!!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

Wow!!! That's incredible!! I feel like I want to take a job there to help process all of these applications ;P
Yup, patience is super settled now - again, thank you for sharing!


----------



## bashishot

I kind of figured they would be bogged down with application especially after the fee hike in January. Aren't they raising the fee again as well? They probably get a surge every time the rate goes up!

Guys...I move out of my apartment this weekend and live with my mom for 2 weeks then we move! AHHH!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> I kind of figured they would be bogged down with application especially after the fee hike in January. Aren't they raising the fee again as well? They probably get a surge every time the rate goes up!
> 
> Guys...I move out of my apartment this weekend and live with my mom for 2 weeks then we move! AHHH!!


I think they will start charging for included dependents too?? Not sure though. One week to go for us and no grant yet!


----------



## bashishot

Oh yeah, I forgot you guys were leaving!! Do you have an ETA yet? Your kids aren't on the application right?


----------



## cheesygarcia

My husband's ETA is still valid so he should be fine. The kids and I will be using our AU passports. My concern is that we all have one way tickets and have tons of luggage lol hopefully we won't get hassled at customs. 

I really hope we get it before we leave though! I just want to get on with our lives!!


----------



## bashishot

Yeah we have been in limbo for a long time and I will be happy to just land in Sydney!


----------



## pmwoodward

Cheesy! I am sooo sending out the granted visa vibes for you and your family!!!
Cheers to next Thursday being your day  It would just make life so much more easier with that special little grant before you leave!
Bashi.. I am so excited for you!! I feel so giddy for everyone moving in the next couple of weeks - so freaking exciting! I can't wait to be aboard our flight... 
We should try and organize a meet up one day in the future - once we have all arrived to our destinations and are settled


----------



## bashishot

I will certainly be in friend making mode so I expect you all to visit the country (Tamworth!!!) and meet up!


----------



## tara.jatt

They have already started doing it since July 1st 2013 with new changes. For Any dependent over 18 years you need to pay 1340 AUD and for any dependent below 18 years, you have to pay 670 AUD on top of the main applicant fees which is 2680 AUD.

Check :Visa Pricing Estimator

Example, main applicant plus 2 children one above 18 and one below 18 :

How this price is calculated
Product Quantity Price

BC100 Partner VAC1- 1st Stage UF309 1 2680.00
Additional Applicant Charge 18+ 1 1340.00
Additional Applicant Charge U18 1 670.00
GST 0.00
Total AUD 4690.00



cheesygarcia said:


> I think they will start charging for included dependents too?? Not sure though. One week to go for us and no grant yet!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Thanks pmwoodward! I really hope we get it! I'm sending an email tomorrow night just to remind them about our travel details and bew contact details in Australia.

Wow the fees are definitely getting more and more expensive!


----------



## pmwoodward

Seems like a quiet lull going on with granted visas...


----------



## bashishot

I think there were some countries who had capped visas until July. Not sure if it was the end of beginning but maybe that has something to do with it? Who knows! I'm sure in a couple weeks there will be a bunch of approvals. I really wonder how this system works!


----------



## tara.jatt

With our experience of applying TRs and PRs, I believe they pick the file, check it against a particular checklist, if there is anything missing, they will email applicant and then put the application in queue again, then 2-3 months hibernation, again pick file, repeat exercise and so on... 

that is the reason i believe why they dont reply to emails frequently, because once your application back in queue, they just forgot the context of your case. and the data provided by CG about volume of application also adds to this belief as CO can not simply remember every case in hand and have very less time to decide an application.


----------



## MrandMrs

Hey CG....have you come across anything about there being more of delay because of the refugee people coming off the boats to Aussie?? Also have you noticed anyone recently receiving their PMV grant or is there a place to look you can direct me?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I doubt that would delay offshore visas as (as far as I know) offshore COs have nothing to do with processing onshore refugee visas. Haven't seen a lot of visas coming out of DC, period, since the fiscal year renewed. My guess is they got a huge landslide of applications right before the new fees kicked in. Still, those of us who applied way before that will surely be taking priority.


----------



## MrandMrs

Thank you. Have you heard of anyone receiving theirs and is it effective the date they receive it or a later date is given to the visa? I hope that made sense.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh yes - there are approvals here all the time - the DC office just seems to be quiet at the moment. When you receive your visa grant, all you have to do is activate it by flying into Australia. You can do that as soon as you want after receiving your visa grant. They will give you a date by which you HAVE to fly in and activate it or it's null and void. That's called the "initial entry date." Generally that date is the one-year anniversary of the date you did your medicals or police checks, whichever is first.


----------



## MrandMrs

so when you get its ready for use immediately? I was just wondering if we got a date later that it is ready. It's all the booking of airfare...and taking care of things...this is so hard to plan anything. I have a dog and car to take care of before I go....and I am just getting tons of anxiety. Anyone around our time that is waiting for PMV with us that you have met?


----------



## MrandMrs

not really met...but that you know on the forum


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well... me! Haha. 

Yes, it's ready for use the moment you get it. I know exactly what you mean about it being tough to plan. I have a cat to get over myself and a car to get rid of, too. But unfortunately... the difficulty making plans is just the way it is. Not anything we can do about it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Normally you can use the Timeline feature to find others who applied around the same time... but that forum feature seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## MrandMrs

When I said "our time" that meant me and you CG...lol....was wondering if there was anyone else...but I just looked at timeline...don't think so.


----------



## Derek&Callie

How long did everyones FBI background check take? So far I think its been 6 weeks for my wife.


----------



## buffingp

I got mine in about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## bashishot

Mine took about 3 weeks for the FBI one and a week or so for the MA state one.


----------



## Beachgirl

I sent my FBI criminal history request in early May and according to the USPS tracking number, the FBI received it on May 13. 

I called on June 11 to find out the status of my request and was told that they were processing requests received on the 5th and 6th of May. 

I received my results on 6/24/2013.


----------



## MrandMrs

I was told by Washington it could take 12 weeks but called the FBI telephone line for background checks and they said they were running about 6 weeks I ended up getting it much sooner in about 4 weeks.


----------



## pmwoodward

I believe ours took around 5 weeks


----------



## cheesygarcia

Leaving tomorrow!!! Yey!!! I'm still hoping that my husband's grant comes through tomorrow LOL hey it's a Thursday and we're approaching five months, so it is possible!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was just typing up a bit of my personal timeline with my fiance for another thread, and I just realized... if we get approved towards the end of this year, my fiance and I will have been separated for over 3 years, much of it spent waiting for various immigration policies. In brief, our timeline looks like this:

April - October 2007: Dated for six months. In very different places in what we want (I'm in settle down mode and he's not; I want kids, he doesn't; I want to live in VA and he wants to continue his career in NY; and frankly we both suck at long distance without Skype to help us along, haha. 

October 2007: I break it off with him while he's here visiting me (I thought it would be better to do it face to face!! Ugh, I could kick myself for doing that to him now. Sweet, good guy that he is, though, he still wanted to go sightseeing with me and take me out to dinner! Aw.) We stay friends. 

~July 2009: He'll be driving through my city on his way to vacation with his family. He asks if he can stop by and have coffee with me. I say "sure!" He spends our coffee date telling me how beautiful I am and I realize we both still have feelings for each other. We decide to go to dinner, too, and end up kissing in the rain... and that was all she wrote. He left vacay with the fam early to spend a nice weekend with me before heading back to NY. Things were back on! He did warn me, though, that he had applied for a job in Sydney, doing what he did in NY for his same company, just in a different location. 

~July 2009-July 2010: We get more and more serious as time passes and he hears nothing about the job. He thinks he must not have gotten it. We spend all major holidays together, including Thanksgiving. We seem more aligned in what we want, and we're doing a better job with the distance thing. Then, in June 2010 - bam, he got the job in Sydney. So, he packs, I cry, and we say goodbye over the July 4 weekend. Sydney to VA is a little TOO long distance to maintain without an end to the separation in sight, there's no good way to get me a visa, and he wants a fresh start. i'm not sure I want to move around the world, so I agree. That same weekend I get to meet his parents, which I thought was rather odd since I thought we'd likely never see each other again. 

July 2010-December 2010 - Both of us dating other people. Much to our chagrin, we seem to be one of a kind (and the world is probably grateful for that!) 

January 2011 - He realizes he wants to marry me. But he's not a PR yet. So *amazingly* he manages to keep this quiet. He can't be guaranteed I'll say yes, of course, so while he's waiting to apply for PR he continues dating other people, and continues to be my friend and watch me posting on Facebook about dating other people, haha. 

January 2011-October 2012: The long, interminable wait before he can apply for PR. Finally, in October, he applies, and then asks me to marry him. I say YES! Wait times for his particular type of PR visa at that point are supposed to be six weeks. Instead, it takes almost six MONTHS to come through.

April 2013 - We finally get to apply for my fiance visa. 

April 2013 - Present: Wait, twiddle thumbs, pass the time by working, talking to him on Skype and on the phone and on Facebook and via e-mail, doodling my future married name in notebooks (okay, not really, but I thought that'd be funny), and talking to people on australiaforum.com. 

September 2013 - Potential grant month for us? 

October 2013 - Potentially onshore. 

That is a LONG wait for two people to be together! Sheesh! Man, I better be worth all this trouble!


----------



## bashishot

It's all coming so fast now! We leave in 9 days and arrive in Oz in less than 2 weeks. AHHH!!! I have been wanting to move for years and years. We finally have the opportunity now. But....I had my first person come and say to me outright that they were angry I was leaving. Sigh. Why are people angry and jealous?!


----------



## pmwoodward

Bashi... I think people become jealous knowing that your heading off to a fresh start... a clean slate. Alot of people wish that for themselves. 
I am sure they are happy for you but find themselves angered by the fact you won't be around.. especially if it is from family members and friends.
My mother in law goes in for a dig or two now and then about us moving. Its pain of loss rearing its ugly head. It's not a nice feeling, I understand.

A good friend of mine lived on the Virgin Islands for a few months as her husband landed an awesome high paying job over there. Friends and family of hers were very jealous and at times very rude to them. I am sure it comes down to the fact those who act this way are not happy with their own lives.


----------



## pmwoodward

Come on Washington DC - it's grant day Thursday!!! Lets see who can refresh their email the most in a 7 hour period


----------



## pmwoodward

cheesygarcia said:


> Leaving tomorrow!!! Yey!!! I'm still hoping that my husband's grant comes through tomorrow LOL hey it's a Thursday and we're approaching five months, so it is possible!!! Fingers crossed!


Fingers are crossed Cheesy!!
Please let us know, if by any chance the grant doesn't come today, how you go entering Australia on an ETA. We maybe doing the same thing in September. All the best and safe and happy travels to you and your family!!
Eeeeks how exciting!!!


----------



## Beachgirl

pmwoodward said:


> Come on Washington DC - it's grant day Thursday!!! Lets see who can refresh their email the most in a 7 hour period


*OMG *

I'm absolutely driving myself crazy refreshing email and I know I only just submitted my application at the end of June. I think I am depleting my adrenal glands because I'm so anxious to get the grant.


----------



## pmwoodward

Beachgirl... all i saw at first was OMG! I so thought you had yours granted! Got butterfies in my tummy lol


----------



## Beachgirl

I wish. Sorry for the false alarm. Hee hee! And I would have to control myself from sharing the news here until I have told my fiance.


----------



## chicken999

Lol I no how u feel kobo says he thinks I will tell Facebook before I tell him lol


----------



## pmwoodward

Lol! I would imagine you would wake him up on the other side of the world for news like that!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

pmwoodward said:


> Fingers are crossed Cheesy!!
> Please let us know, if by any chance the grant doesn't come today, how you go entering Australia on an ETA. We maybe doing the same thing in September. All the best and safe and happy travels to you and your family!!
> Eeeeks how exciting!!!


No grant today! I'll update you guys on the ETA situation tomorrow &#128521;


----------



## pmwoodward

cheesygarcia said:


> No grant today! I'll update you guys on the ETA situation tomorrow &#128521;


I want to hear all about it Cheesy! 
Yay your Aussie bound!!


----------



## cheesygarcia

No issues with the ETA, we didn't get any questions at all. The subject of my husband's oneway ticket was not brought up either. On the yellow arrival cards we put returning resident for the kids and I. For my husband he put in visiting family and that he intended to stay for 90 days.

Only hiccup was at the airport, we had too many bags. We had five trolleys and only my husband and I could push them. Luckily there were very helpful fellow travellers who helped us push the carts up to the exit. We didn't get hassled with the amount of luggage either.


----------



## pmwoodward

Cheesy... I think I just let out a big sigh of relief for you!!! YAY!! Now go and enjoy your new lives in Kangroo Land


----------



## pmwoodward

Oh dear... Cheesy I just re-read your post! 5 trolleys!!! How on earth did you manage that with children in tow as well - woooo weeee, challenges


----------



## bashishot

5 trolleys?!?! How many suitcases? We have 8 suitcases, about 6 carry on, and a stroller. :'(


----------



## pmwoodward

Bashi.. how do you manage to get 6 carry on! I thought it was one per person??


----------



## bashishot

Well it's one personal item (purse, backpack) then one other item. The kids are bringing a small suitcase as am I plus a purse which is more like a very large bag! My husband is bringing a computer bag and a backpack.


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> 5 trolleys?!?! How many suitcases? We have 8 suitcases, about 6 carry on, and a stroller. :'(


It was 11 suitcases, 2 boxes and a carseat bag. Unfortunately we had 7 large duffel bags and it was hard to stack them on the trolleys. But if you have the hard ones you should be fine.


----------



## pmwoodward

Wow I am impressed! Who did you fly with Cheesy? Again, I didn't realize you can take boxes onboard?! How awesome is that 
Is anyone flying VAustralia? If not, who did you fly with to Australia/are going to fly with to Australia?? Looking at tickets


----------



## cheesygarcia

pmwoodward said:


> Wow I am impressed! Who did you fly with Cheesy? Again, I didn't realize you can take boxes onboard?! How awesome is that
> Is anyone flying VAustralia? If not, who did you fly with to Australia/are going to fly with to Australia?? Looking at tickets


We flew with Qantas. We had to pay for additional baggage cos they only allow two pieces per seat. You can take boxes as long as the measurements (length, width, height) add up to 62".


----------



## bashishot

Cheesy, did you have those Samsonite duffel bags? We have 3 of those and 5 suitcases. Good luck in Australia!!


----------



## bashishot

Also, I have flown Qantas twice and VAustralia once. We are flying Qantas next week and I prefer them but VAustralia are not far behind!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> Cheesy, did you have those Samsonite duffel bags? We have 3 of those and 5 suitcases. Good luck in Australia!!


Yes those were the ones we had. I think you should be fine with 2 carts. You will just need to stack them creatively.


----------



## bashishot

You didn't have to pay any extra fees for the bags right?


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> You didn't have to pay any extra fees for the bags right?


I had to pay extra for five because we didn't get a seat for our baby. So our allowance was only 6 bags, 10kg bag for baby, car seat and stroller.

I think for your case your allowance would be 8 bags, 2 car seats and 2 strollers. If you can manage with just the 8 I wouldn't suggest bringing any more bags! The trolleys are so small and they don't have porters that can help at the airport.


----------



## bashishot

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant because the duffel bags are bigger, did they charge your for oversized baggage? I think we measured and they were within the measurements on the Qantas website. We have tried to hard to cut down on our 8 bags but it's just not happening!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Ohh the duffel bags are just the right size. They don't need to go to the oversize counter  Those bags are awesome cos you can fit so much! A bit of a pain to stack on the trolley though.


----------



## sarahw418

hi all  been awhile, just wanted to say hello and see how you all are going along. no word yet at all CG? they would tell you if you're medicals were referred, yes? bashi and cheesy, enjoy your trips! what about pmwoodward? any news? and hello new members


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Sarah! Thanks for asking. No word yet, but no, they wouldn't tell me necessarily if my meds were referred. I can't imagine they weren't. I'm tempted to e-mail the CO and ask, but I don't want to circumvent my migration agent.


----------



## sarahw418

Yeah, tricky you don't want to annoy them. It's unfortunate that they are unable to provide a clear progression of each case to the applicant so that way, one knows where they are in the process


----------



## pmwoodward

Hi Sarah  hope life is treating you well in Australia!
Still waiting here..


----------



## bashishot

Thanks Sarah! Only a few more days until we leave. My 5yo is about to self combust!


----------



## MrandMrs

Hi Sarah nice to meet you!! New member here. Had been looking at your time line and wondering what the "secret" is...to move this process along. Did you have communication with your CO during your process? 

Is there anything you can share about your case...that might have sped up the process? 

Also has anyone noticed any grants in the past few months coming from Washington?


----------



## pmwoodward

I spoke with my husband's panel physician this morning wanting to know if they had been sent and if all the blood work etc was all clear. She stated everything came back clear and that they had already been sent. She also stated that if they weren't clear... they wouldn't have been able to send them to the Embassy. I am guessing that's when one's medicals would be referred. It's nice to know all is clear and the Embassy received a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Derek&Callie

Fbi check finally received after 6-7 weeks. Sent to embassy today, so hopefully case officer gets onto our application fast . Aiming to be in aus around oct/nov, that means a 3-4 month grant time would be needed, think it could happen?


----------



## pmwoodward

Yes, I think it could happen! Every applicant is different so send out those vibes of having it granted in time


----------



## Beachgirl

PMV granted today! CO is DN. I checked my mail for the millionth time today and was pleasantly surprised and blown away to see the email from my CO!

Called my fiancé as soon as I could make my hands stop trembling. 

What an exciting moment. I am so wishing for the rest of you that are waiting to receive your good news soon! I am going to stick around the forum a bit to keep up with everyone. 

Hoping to book my ticket this weekend for a flight at the end of the month. Thanks to those who posted the alert about the form changes, as I would have been waiting for my FBI check to come back before lodging the application and we could have had a major set back.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow - not even seven weeks! Holy heck! Congrats - you won the lottery.  Did you send a TON of documentation, or minimal?


----------



## MrandMrs

Awesome....so so wonderful for you Beachgirl....send the rest of us poor souls waiting NOT so patiently some luck please....and ENJOY every second!!


----------



## bashishot

Congrats Beachgirl!!

Cheesy...quick question about the Samsonite bags. Did you find them durable with 50lbs in them? I keep worrying they are going to rip because they are so heavy!


----------



## Beachgirl

I did not send a ton of documentation. Just the required docs, some emails, photos, and only two stat decs from my fiance's friends. I sent a cover letter, then a bulleted list of the documents included in the order I had them put together. I did send copies of greeting cards I had sent my fiancé and my boarding passes for my flight to and from Australia. 

My FBI results came in after I had send my application but before I was assigned a CO. When I sent my FBI results in, I also sent a few recent email exchanges to reinforce that we were communicating and talking about future events. The additional emails weren't requested but I included them since I was sending the FBI results anyway.


----------



## MrandMrs

Hey Beachgirl

Could I ask you how long you guys have known each other ?

And what timeline length you gave in your application.

Just trying to get our heads around the differences in applications.

Thank you for your time and again....wonderful news congratualtions...


----------



## CollegeGirl

It looks more and more like minimal (but still clearly demonstrating all required areas) is the way to go. The faster they can get through it, the better, apparently, which makes sense. But you also have to make sure you cover all the bases. It's like rolling a die....


----------



## CollegeGirl

Keep trying to wrap your head around these things and you'll go crazy, lol. Sometimes there just is no rhyme or reason - only pattern I've seen is that the fastest grants go to people who seem to provide minimal (but adequate) evidence. Even then - it's not true of all of them.


----------



## bjch

I think ours would be considered minimal but adequate, so hopefully when ML does pick it up, we'll move fast.


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> Congrats Beachgirl!!
> 
> Cheesy...quick question about the Samsonite bags. Did you find them durable with 50lbs in them? I keep worrying they are going to rip because they are so heavy!


They were fine but we only had clothes in them so no sharp edges. There were a couple that had rips already even prior to leaving so we just fixed them with duct tape.


----------



## bashishot

Ours are mostly clothes in the vacuum bags but a couple have boxes. We padded the boxes with blankets so hopefully it's ok. I have noticed the seams are getting loose. Well, as long as they make it to Sydney, we should be good!


----------



## MrandMrs

we are still fairly new here but just wanted to wish you all the best!!


----------



## tara.jatt

Congrats beachgirl, it seems like DN is on roll .... new applicants, wish your application is assigned to him....


----------



## pmwoodward

Awesome Beachgirl! What a nice way to finish off your day  
Wouldn't you all love to be a fly on the wall when we are granted our visas... that very moment where you see VISA GRANTED!! Our expressions on our face and the butterflies in our tummies would be a priceless moment to see... and maybe a funny one too


----------



## pmwoodward

cheesygarcia said:


> They were fine but we only had clothes in them so no sharp edges. There were a couple that had rips already even prior to leaving so we just fixed them with duct tape.


Enjoy your time in Aussie land Cheesy??


----------



## KEONI

Beachgirl, congratulation on your visa approval and all the best with your new life.


----------



## cheesygarcia

pmwoodward said:


> Enjoy your time in Aussie land Cheesy??


Yeah a lot of things to do to get settled in though hehe and my 5 month old baby is being very clingy :/


----------



## krijkee

Congrats, Beachgirl!!

Oh my the red tape here in Oz! I arrived a week and half ago roughly and hubby joining us end of next week. So far I have been denied medicare and cell phone due to lack of documents. So stressful. TRied applying for baby bonus for my 6 month old and no such luck until my husband is here and he can get TFN etc.

Congrats to those just arrived and arriving shortly!


----------



## krijkee

Anyone heard from JMCD? Ugh, still feeling so bad for her :-(


----------



## Beachgirl

Thank you krijkee. Really, you can't get a cell phone? My fiance mentioned something about me not being able to get one until I was a PR but I didn't really pay attention. I think he's planning to get me a pay as you go one for now. 

I hope you are able to get everything sorted soon!


----------



## krijkee

Tomorrow is the day for a cell. I have to go and change my name as I left Oz unmarried and now have to change it to my married name. Once that's done, I should be good. 

It's amazing how much there is to do.


----------



## bjch

Just wanted to recommend White Glove Express as a shipping service. We just shipped six boxes to Australia.. just some home stuff, clothes, books, etc. Everything arrived intact - like, way better than we expected, given we've done this before - and extremely fast. Two weeks exactly, from door to door - South Orange, NJ to Canberra, ACT. They dealt with quarantine, customs, etc. We would definitely use again.


----------



## krijkee

We just shipped our whole 4 bedroom house last week. 

Hoping it arrives and doesn't end up in the bottom of the pacific. 

Glad your stuff arrived problem free and nice to have some of your things I bet!


----------



## bashishot

Krijkee, what documents did you need for Medicare and license?? I was under the impression I could just apply for a NSW license with my MA license.


----------



## krijkee

I haven't done the license yet as I'm currently in Sydney, but will be living in Cairns. I'm not moving there for another month or more. I guess I could apply for license in NSW now....would I have to transfer it to a Qld one?

Due to being out of the country more than 5 years they want proof we are living here permanently. They want a signed lease (which we won't have for another 2 months probably) and something like receipt of shipping household goods (which I can show as soon as I get it from my shipper). I think they also said a new bank account - which I need to wait for dh. I actually already have one that I've had for 15 years and they wouldn't accept that. So we will open a joint when my husband arrives. Oh also any sale of property overseas (we are keeping and renting ours).

So for now we are out of luck. 

I don't even have a car that fits all 3 kids and car hunting with kids is near impossible. I have a really needy 6 month old right now. So just laying low until hubby gets here on the 17th.


----------



## krijkee

The proof was for Medicare. Your license you should just be able to go in and get one from my understanding?


----------



## bjch

krijkee said:


> We just shipped our whole 4 bedroom house last week.
> 
> Hoping it arrives and doesn't end up in the bottom of the pacific.
> 
> Glad your stuff arrived problem free and nice to have some of your things I bet!


I think I was more pleased they were in good condition than I was that they were here. Just really expected them all to be damaged!


----------



## krijkee

Bash, when do you leave for oz?


----------



## bashishot

We leave Boston Sunday, stay in LA for a day, arrive in Sydney on Wednesday.

Now I'm nervous about getting my license and Medicare! We don't really have any documents. I am a PR though, so maybe that will help. I should have banking all set up because my husband has accounts there already.


----------



## krijkee

They wouldn't accept my long standing bank account. It has to be new she said.

My husband is a PR too and he will probably be able to get Medicare before me. As long as he can get the kids on his, I don't mind if I'm not right away. They said they would backdate any medical payments to our date of arrival, though. It's just getting the documents to please them.


----------



## krijkee

Good luck on the extremely long flight you have!


----------



## bashishot

Don't remind me!!! We are thinking of trying to sit 2 and 2 so the kids aren't screaming at each other!


----------



## krijkee

I sat my 4 and 6yo side by side in their car seats and I really thought they would e at each others throats. One slept the entire way basically and the other lives the movies on his personal screen in the back of the seat. Didn't hear a peep out of either of them. My mother was beside them and I was in the row behind with baby, who had is own seat. The flight was so incredibly fast and easy. The hard part was all the stuff. 3 car seats, 5 suitcases, 10 other carry one items. Lots of friendly people helped!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Pssst.... guys....

You don't NEED an Australian license until you get permanent residency! Until then you are permitted to drive on your US license.  (I know this doesn't help bash right now though... LOL. Sorry girl!)

Also, if you're planning to get a bank account in AU, do that right after you arrive. There's some kind of regulation (wish I could remember specifics) that makes it much easier for new migrants to get a bank account in the first six weeks. I think after that they require more documentation of some kind. Wish I could remember specifically. But best to do it early anyway.


----------



## pmwoodward

I read that too CG about the earlier on the back accounts the better! Yes, before 6 weeks too. I am now a little concerned now too - Me being the Australian in the relationship and my Medicare did expire last year I think, plus being out of the country for almost 7 yrs, do I have to do anything special to get back onto Medicare??
I think its time to make phone calls to make sure we have every piece of document required for all this to happen!! 
how are you all transferring your funds... electronic transfer??


----------



## pmwoodward

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/19204-list-things-do-when-you-arrive-australia.html

Excellent information on what you have been discussing


----------



## krijkee

Look at fxcompared.com to transfer funds. You get better exchange rates and little fees. 

I was surprised Medicare wanted so many docs. We just don't have what they want right now. Oh, another proof was employment. My husband has that, but I don't. They were saying they wouldn't accept his job offer as proof for me even though we are married, which is rubbish. We have 3 kids, one if which is only 6 months and I won't be getting a job until the bigger two of them are settled in school next year.


----------



## bjch

In terms of bank transfers, if you are with Westpac in Aus and Bank of American in US, you get free transfers between them.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Really? That's great! (Assuming you mean Bank of America, of course).


----------



## MrandMrs

CG I sent you a message just wondering if you received it ...or maybe I did something wrong in trying to send it. Still figuring out my way around here.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> Really? That's great! (Assuming you mean Bank of America, of course).


Ha, yes I do!


----------



## Mish

krijkee said:


> The proof was for Medicare. Your license you should just be able to go in and get one from my understanding?


Unfortunately not the way or in QLD anyway. Yes you can show your old license but you also need to show your proof of identity as well which is 2 category A documents and a category b document OR 1 category a document and 2 category b document. Also if the category b document does not show your current qld residential address you will need proof of current qld residential address.

Hope that helps


----------



## pmwoodward

Interesting!

Americans Giving Up Passports Jump Sixfold as Tougher Rules Loom - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Derek&Callie

I have an AUS and USA citibank account, use them to transfer money, found they had the best transfer rate.

I am also planning on getting the baby bonus when we arrive in AUS (hopefully sooner rather than later)

So my wife can drive on a US passport until her perm residency is approved (which is 2 years after initial entry?


----------



## CollegeGirl

She'll be eligible for PR two years after you APPLIED for the 820/309, actually.  But yes, she can drive on her US license til she's PR.


----------



## KEONI

CollegeGirl said:


> She'll be eligible for PR two years after you APPLIED for the 820/309, actually.  But yes, she can drive on her US license til she's PR.


What happen if the US drivers license expires before you get the PR and no longer hold US address ?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, that I'm not sure of. I know you're fine as long as your license is valid. I guess when it expires you'd have to get an Aussie one.


----------



## queliwantstogo

krijkee said:


> Anyone heard from JMCD? Ugh, still feeling so bad for her :-(


She hasn't posted anything for over a month.  I really hope she is okay.


----------



## queliwantstogo

Hey all!

Here's my two cents, as I think I might be able to clear up a few things, but I apologize in advance if I've missed some relevant back-context:

I moved to Australia on a provisional partner visa in the middle of July, and I am living in NSW (the Sydney area). I applied for Medicare and tried to get a NSW license before the end of July.

In terms of Medicare, I had no problem applying. There is a local office and I went in without an appointment. I brought my passport and my visa grant number, and that was all I needed. (Do consider bringing your bank branch info. and BSB number so you can plug that in to make payments online in the future, but you can do it later too - i forgot mine.). They were able to look up my visa details online with the grant number, I filled out a few forms, and then they gave me a little temporary slip with my Medicare number on it. The entire process only took about 15 minutes, but maybe I was lucky in that. I received my real card in the mail about a week and a half later. (Just as a side note, my Medicare card expires a year from the date I got it because I am still a "temporary resident", but I believe I should be able to reapply without problem.)

In terms of licenses, I tried and wasn't able to get my NSW license. Because I am on a provisional visa, the RTA views me as a temporary resident, and in order to get a NSW license as a temporary resident, you must have lived in NSW continuously without interruption for 6 months before applying. This means that if you and your partner take a weekend trip to Bali or New Zealand, you would need to start the count over after you've returned. However, the good news is that you are allowed to drive on your overseas license from the US until your permanent residency is granted.

If you are already permanent resident, I believe you can applying for your license in NSW right away - assuming you have the right overseas license qualifications. You need to bring 2 proof of identity documents, a list of which can be found on the site below. There are a lot of exemptions for international drivers in NSW, and they can all be found at: www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/newtonsw/international_drivers.html . As a quick example, if you have held a full license in the US for 3 years or more, the site suggests that you would go straight to a full NSW license and would be exempt from both the computer and driving tests in NSW.

If your US license expires soon, I would suggest getting it renewed if/while you still can (assuming you don't want to or can't apply for an Australian license yet).


----------



## queliwantstogo

Derek&Callie said:


> I have an AUS and USA citibank account, use them to transfer money, found they had the best transfer rate.
> 
> I am also planning on getting the baby bonus when we arrive in AUS (hopefully sooner rather than later)
> 
> So my wife can drive on a US passport until her perm residency is approved (which is 2 years after initial entry?


As far as I'm aware, she needs to have an overseas license (not just a passport) to be able to drive in Australia as a temporary visitor (temporary residents included). She can drive on that overseas license until her permanent residency is granted, though, yes.  She can also apply for an Australian license after she has been living in Australia for 6 months straight if she so chooses, but she doesn't need to do that if she's just a temporary resident.

Also, she will be eligible to be reassessed for permanent residency 2 years after her partner visa application was first lodged, not 2 years after her initial entry to Australia on her partner visa. Yay! ^_^


----------



## queliwantstogo

For reference, Drivers License Policies for Overseas Drivers and Visitors by State/Territory:

Western Australia: http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/20393.asp

Northern Territory: http://www.transport.nt.gov.au/mvr/licensing/faqs/overseas-licence

South Australia: http://www.sa.gov.au/subject/Transp...rom+overseas/Driving+with+an+overseas+licence

Queensland: http://www.tmr.qld.gov.au/Licensing/Visitors-and-new-residents/International-drivers.aspx

New South Wales: 
Residents: http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/newtonsw/international_drivers.html
Visitors: http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/visitorstonsw/overseaslicence.html

ACT: http://www.rego.act.gov.au/licensing/licenceoverseas.htm

Victoria: http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/Home/Licences/NewToVictoria/OverseasDriversLicences.htm

Tasmania: http://www.transport.tas.gov.au/licence_information_folder/transferring_an_overseas_licence


----------



## tara.jatt

While converting USA DL to equivalent Australian DL, do they return your US DL as well or they keep it and give the Australian one?


----------



## pmwoodward

Can someone please tell me when you "buy" Australian dollars with US dollars, do you get more for your money?? Is buying and selling dollars the same as using the currency converter to see how much you will get when you transfer your funds??


----------



## buffingp

pmwoodward said:


> Can someone please tell me when you "buy" Australian dollars with US dollars, do you get more for your money?? Is buying and selling dollars the same as using the currency converter to see how much you will get when you transfer your funds??


Yes, it is the same. If you bought Australian dollars they may charge you a service fee, but buying them essentially means you are trading them for US dollars.

Does that help?


----------



## buffingp

...yes, you do get more for your money right now because the US dollar is stronger.


----------



## pmwoodward

Thank you queli for that information/websites! Super appreciated!!


----------



## pmwoodward

buffingp said:


> Yes, it is the same. If you bought Australian dollars they may charge you a service fee, but buying them essentially means you are trading them for US dollars.
> 
> Does that help?


Yes that helps... one would get more Australian dollars when converting from US dollars right? For example.. $100 US converted, I would get $109.22 in AU dollars? So you gain more when you move your money over there.


----------



## pmwoodward

Sorry for the questions.. I have had two people confuse me on this matter over the last couple of days!! I need some straight answers lol


----------



## pmwoodward

Hmmm I thought the AU dollar is stronger than the US dollar?


----------



## buffingp

Yup! 

I recently wired my partner money since she just moved back home and I sent appx $4,100 and it transferred to appx $4,500. This was a couple weeks ago but the bottom line is you definitely get more AUD for USD right now.


----------



## buffingp

1 Australian Dollar equals
0.92 US Dollar

I just typed this into Google and this is the current exchange rate. It means that for every 92 US cents you get 1 AUD. Make sense?


----------



## pmwoodward

Thank you for clearing up the fog!!


----------



## pmwoodward

Yup I am good now - people confuse me haha


----------



## MrsMae

Tara, they only use your US license as a form of ID really. They don't convert your license, you just get an Aus one as well. They definitely give it back to you. It's just to prove you can legally drive in your home country. They'll probably photo copy it as well as your other forms of id and give it back straight away


----------



## tara.jatt

Thanks MrsMae for the reply. I was just curious to know since there is a term "converting" used in the Victoria DL page. posts few pages earlier suggests that I can just drive on my USA license till I get permanent 100 subclass granted.


----------



## bashishot

Well..we are in Sydney waiting for our final flight!!!! Can't believe we are here!


----------



## MrandMrs

can feel your excitement....its wonderful. Blessings on a beautiful new life!!


----------



## bjch

Wow, if you think months 1-4 are bad, wait until month 5. It's so weird.. when you know it's unlikely to be approved, you don't freak out as much. As soon as you enter the 5-month window, every day is gruelling!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bjch said:


> Wow, if you think months 1-4 are bad, wait until month 5. It's so weird.. when you know it's unlikely to be approved, you don't freak out as much. As soon as you enter the 5-month window, every day is gruelling!


We're on month 5 too! I really hope we get ours soon. What's your CO's initials?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, exactly what I've been thinking. I'm a little antsy now... when September hits I'm going to be impossible to live with, lol.


----------



## MrsMae

The fifth month was the worst. I was anxious everyday. I checked my email constantly. Month six just started feeling angry. Thank goodness we got approval right before month seven. You guys will all get there soon. Just try to breathe and don't let it stress you out too much (as impossible as that is). It'll be so worth everything when you get your approval.


----------



## bjch

cheesygarcia said:


> We're on month 5 too! I really hope we get ours soon. What's your CO's initials?


We have ML. Looks like you applied just before us but we both put our medicals in at the same time. If you get yours, I'll take that as a sign we're about to get ours.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Ours is RM. We're already in Melbourne so hopefully our CO will let us know soon so my husband can go offshore to get the grant.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm hoping we'll just see a burst of approvals all at once from ML and mine will be among them. A girl can dream, lol. (I don't actually expect that to happen, though, given the medical situation on my end. Still fun to think about! )


----------



## bjch

It does seem spookily quiet down in DC.

cheesygarcia, we're thinking of doing that. My boyfriend is going to come here on October 1, with or without a visa. Then he'll go to NZ if necessary. Hopefully we have the visa by then, though.


----------



## bashishot

Still no word from JMCD?? :-(


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope.  I think that answers our questions. I don't imagine we'll see her around here again because she's probably decided it's too painful. I feel for her so much.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Exactly four months today. Even antsier now.


----------



## bashishot

Hopefully you hear something soon!


----------



## MrandMrs

Yeppers it's getting harder now. I was able to speak to a nice lady on the Embassy phone line although couldn't get any specifics she did say if you are applying from American's the time if 5 months. Other times I gotten a very aloof guy that says 5-12. I also asked if I had missed any thing sent to me she nothing has been sent. 

It would be so nice if those of us waiting could at least hang out together for the support and company. I don't drink but this is anxiety like I have never known. PLEASE God have mercy on us!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey, at least you get to wait it out with each other, Mr. and Mrs... I'm about to lose my mind not being able to hug my fiance and let him know everything is going to be okay. The upcoming wedding costs, the stress of taking over my bills when I get there until I find work, the cost of the move, etc. etc. is all worrying him, and I know I could calm him down about it all if I could just BE there with him... sigh.


----------



## MrandMrs

CG not sure where you saw that we are together...GOD HOW I WISH ...I miss him so much I ache. He is in Aussie and I am in US. WE had 6 days in March to be able to hold each other. He has a little boy so he can't pick up and come here nor do we have the funds for flights back and forth. We are both really struggling because our lives are completely on hold until this. We picked our date for our ceremony in October ....back then hoping it was only the 5 mths but would maybe be sooner. I am alone here with the planning etc...the Mr. and I speak every single day on message of Skype but that doesn't take the place of feeling his arms holding me....I so afraid to get excited about a dress etc. A dear friend of ours in Aussie wanted to give us our ceremony and book a place and I can't let her loose her money if it didn't come through. So I completely understand the stress.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh my goodnes... I'm so sorry! I remember you were both posting under the same name so for some reason I was thinking you shared a computer and were together... doh. I'm sorry. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to plan. It's so hard. *Big hugs*


----------



## MrandMrs

Yes he was able to post under the name I created here but he was posting from Aussie and I from US. We are both older and this is the most beautiful love I have ever encountered. I am a Minister and marry couples myself. I always counsel them to make sure because marriages breaking up are so devastating on all concerned but I have found a man I didn't think even existed. How many men would go through all this when they can find someone close...with no expense. We were introduced by a mutual friend online and I have been so Blessed to have him ever since. There are no words to describe how I feel about him....Love just seems inadequate. An awesome Father to his son and just a really good man with integrity and compassion. 

Ok...I am getting all mushy here...sorry. I JUST SO MISS MY MAN!!


----------



## MrandMrs

And I miss my WOMAN !!

Get mushy baby....if it helps.

All good College Girl.....your not alone....we are doing it the hard way too..

Sometimes life just sux...then you meet the woman of your dreams that you want to spend the rest of your life with....and then its just a matter of being patient.....

I know we will get our day in the sun....and when we do we are going to sunbake nude and enjoy EVERY second.....lmao


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can't even talk about my honey right now and how much I love him or I am just going to lose it.. really missing him tonight.


----------



## MrandMrs

CollegeGirl said:


> I can't even talk about my honey right now and how much I love him or I am just going to lose it.. really missing him tonight.


COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND CG.....

You are not alone....hence what my better beautiful half was saying...

Strength in numbers.....Compassion in unity.....Faith in adversity


----------



## MrandMrs

I guess we should identify Mrs. or Mr. 

This is the Mrs. and giving you big Hugs College Girl ....I have had several melt downs myself. As for you Mr....would be nice for you to keep the good image I was portraying before you post the naked sunbathing...


----------



## MrandMrs

That was Aussie Humour...

Something that you will get used to Mrs....

And your integrity is still intact xxx


----------



## MrandMrs

Sorry if I offended anyone...with the imagery....

Enjoy your evenings / days.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Not at all. Made me laugh. I needed it.


----------



## MrandMrs

Mr. the only offense going on here is ALL OF US being kept from the ones we love. We really need to work on astral projection....sweetheart. xoxoxo


----------



## bashishot

CG, have you thought about going there on the ETA or are you just going to wait it out here? Wait....there. Ugh, I am still confused about what day it is and where I am!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Hi bash! All settled in yet? We went for a tour at our neighborhood primary school. They start enrolment for prep 2014 early. Just a heads up! You might want to arrange school tours soon and an immunisation statement for your 5 year old as that is one of the docs required.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Weddings and moves are expensive, regardless of what kind of job you're lucky enough to have, and I'm bringing a nice chunk of student debt into the marriage with me thanks to that private college I attended... heh. We need me to work as long as possible, unfortunately.


----------



## CollegeGirl

So down I can't even sleep... ugh. It's going to be one of those nights.


----------



## bashishot

Sorry to hear that, CG :-( I have a hefty amount of student loans as well. They never go away!!

Cheesy, it's been only a few days but my husband is already looking for jobs. I hope it doesn't come down to the last minute with schools/place to live. I can't handle anymore stress!!! Surely they wouldn't turn down a cute American kindergarten student?!


----------



## CollegeGirl

If we're lucky enough to get our visa approved, I will need to move the antique Wedgwood china my mother is giving me, collected by my grandmother during the Great Depression. :-O 

Any suggestions on companies to use for moving/shipping ultra-breakable items? This is scary!


----------



## bjch

I said in a previous conversation I used White Glove Express and I was very pleased with them. Nothing broken or damaged.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was kind of hoping to find someone who specialized in shipping super-fragile stuff. I may not have any luck, though. I've already bookmarked White Glove for when I'm ready to look at shipping everything else.


----------



## bjch

Ah, gotcha. Have you thought about taking it yourself on the plane and paying for some sort of extra baggage?


----------



## pmwoodward

CG - sending you tons of support! Just been reading over the last couple of days worth of posts.. been out of town getting my son's passport.
I hope your having a better day today! To all of those who are waiting, being apart from your loved ones - I hope visas are granted real soon!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward said:


> CG - sending you tons of support! Just been reading over the last couple of days worth of posts.. been out of town getting my son's passport.
> I hope your having a better day today! To all of those who are waiting, being apart from your loved ones - I hope visas are granted real soon!!!


I'm having a slightly better (but no less antsy) day... thanks for asking.  Counting down the hours until I get to talk to him again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bjch said:


> Ah, gotcha. Have you thought about taking it yourself on the plane and paying for some sort of extra baggage?


Way too much of it for that, unfortunately (3 or 4 boxes worth). Good idea though!


----------



## willkrischur

CG, I'd wrap it yourself, with bubble wrap between or around each piece. Then box it up, putting that box into a larger one with bubble wrap between the two. Fragile tape and a note about how delicate it is.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Still no grants? This is crazy. 

The closer we get the more stressed out and worried I'm getting. We're about three weeks from our five-month date... and the same for our three-month referred medicals date (that's how long they're taking). 

I just keep thinking... what if they say no? If they find your relationship is not genuine, you can fight it - you can take it to MRT, you can appeal it, and if your relationship is legitimate, you'll more than likely win. 

If they deny you based on health reasons... there's really not much you can do. You can apply for a waiver if they offer it to you... but who knows how long it will take or if they will grant that. Ugh. Just ugh. I just want to curl up into a ball and cry and hibernate from the world until I can see my fiance again. 

(Sorry for being such a downer today!)


----------



## bjch

I know how you're feeling. We're two days away from our five month date and the worst part is knowing that when you hit that date, you are only ENTERING the window of when you should (according to them) be approved. Ha!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Just over 2 weeks and it will be six months for us! You'd think it would be straightforward, 5 years married with 2 kids. =\

We're slowly dipping into our savings. Hopefully our baby bonus application gets approved soon.


----------



## bjch

I think that just proves they really don't look at applications right up until you get approved. Once they pick it up, with a case like yours, it's easy. Or should be!

I feel like we'd be an easy approval too.. ten years together, living together for over six.

What I hate is how everything gets put on hold. The reason we decided to move back to Australia is so my partner could go back to school, and most of the applications are due September/October. He can't apply without an approval, because we're relying on getting PR, so if they don't approve before due dates, he has to wait a year to try again. It really sucks!


----------



## MrandMrs

I am so with you both....and nerves are pretty frayed.


----------



## bjch

Quick question for anyone with any insight.

My partner and I are hoping he will go straight through to permanent resident. (We're applying for the 309 visa.) We have been together ten years and lived together for a straight six before we applied for this visa. While we have proof of the same address in that period, we didn't have joint bills.. or anything like that. We just had plane tickets and train tickets that date back to 2007, proof of same address dating back to 2008, and things like that. He is the beneficiary of my super account, but there is no date on that paperwork. We don't have kids.

Do we seem like a likely candidate for getting put straight through?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Did you have cards/gift receipts/letters to each other or anything else that proves your relationship goes back that far, and that you weren't just roommates? Having proof of living together at the same address is great. 3 years of a marriage/defacto relationship (and evidence of that) is all it takes to go straight through to a 100.


----------



## bjch

Let's see, we had 1-2 photos from every year of our relationships, stat decs from both my parents (who we lived with) and his best friend in America, plane and train tickets from our travels, thank you notes from friends whose weddings we have attended, letters to each other dating back to 2003, proof of him depositing rent money into my account, copies of our emails to each other dating back to 2003, and that's about it.


----------



## CollegeGirl

"That's about it" ?!?! That sounds like great evidence. No doubt you'll go straight through to permanent.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> "That's about it" ?!?! That sounds like great evidence. No doubt you'll go straight through to permanent.


Ha, you're awesome. Thanks 

Isn't it funny how you second guess everything as time goes on.

Even better, it would probably be hilarious to create a chart that shows how your posting ration goes up and up as time goes on.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes... I never got why people who weren't even at five months yet were already antsy... I was like "Just relax and pretend it's going to take a lot longer and be pleasantly surprised when it happens earlier." NOW I GET IT. Haha. Only instead of just antsy and excited I'm antsy and excited and terrified we won't be approved because of my health. (I know, I'm a broken record. But it's a constant hum of anxiousness that I can't get rid of right now.)


----------



## bjch

I get it. We have nothing to really worry about (at least, that's what I tell myself when I'm in my right mind) but I still think we'll be rejected.


----------



## tara.jatt

Your case situation and documents you sent are very similar to mine. The only difference is that we are now married and although we were in relation for about 10, we were not living together..... I was approved for 309 Temporary residence. I believe your case for direct PR 100 subclass is very strong. 6 years living together at same address is more than enough proof.



bjch said:


> Let's see, we had 1-2 photos from every year of our relationships, stat decs from both my parents (who we lived with) and his best friend in America, plane and train tickets from our travels, thank you notes from friends whose weddings we have attended, letters to each other dating back to 2003, proof of him depositing rent money into my account, copies of our emails to each other dating back to 2003, and that's about it.





bjch said:


> Quick question for anyone with any insight.
> 
> My partner and I are hoping he will go straight through to permanent resident. (We're applying for the 309 visa.) We have been together ten years and lived together for a straight six before we applied for this visa. While we have proof of the same address in that period, we didn't have joint bills.. or anything like that. We just had plane tickets and train tickets that date back to 2007, proof of same address dating back to 2008, and things like that. He is the beneficiary of my super account, but there is no date on that paperwork. We don't have kids.
> 
> Do we seem like a likely candidate for getting put straight through?


----------



## bjch

Thanks. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed, but I certainly appreciate all the positive messages. It definitely gives me hope!


----------



## Derek&Callie

We were hoping to have visa granted and flights booked by the start of Dec, but doesn't seem that way at the moment. Flight prices go up quite a bit from around Dec 6th till start of Feb. Still hoping for the an early grant. Odds are against us right now though haha


----------



## jjs6791

I just got back from lodging my partner visa at the D.C. embassy. It was a very productive trip, as my wife got to vote right across the hallway from the visa window. 

Anyway I'm very grateful to live so close to the embassy- it felt great having the clerk go through all the paperwork and saying everything looks good. The only issue I had was in response to request to list all countries you've lived in the past 10 years, I just put my current address and USA. I thought that would be fine since I haven't lived in any other country, but they wanted every address I've lived in within the US. I simply wrote the addresses down (I remember street names and cities, she said street #s weren't necessary) and gave it to her, though she did say it would also have been fine to wait until I get a case officer and then emailing it.

Speaking of, she said that a case officer should be assigned within a week. 

The charge was $2680 - I didn't ask if/when the fee goes up.

good luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Who are our latest PMV grants from DC and how long did you wait? I'd use the timeline feature but it doesn't seem to be functional at the moment. I really want to know if the 5-month average that was holding steady for months is still happening... I'm getting close to five months and about to go nuts waiting, lol.


----------



## MrandMrs

would love to know what is going on as well....not seeing any movement from DC


----------



## CollegeGirl

Now I understand why we haven't seen any PMV grants come through DC lately... though you can't search by country for the US, if you use the timeline feature to search just for those who have applied for a PMV between March 1 and July 30, you'll see that MrandMrs and I are the only two folks who applied through DC waiting on a PMV! At least, that's the way it looks. The two others who applied in the same time period got super-magically-fast grants. We're the only two waiting on a standard processing time. Explains a lot!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

eeeeeeeee we just got confirmation that the embassy has received our application and charged our fee for the PMV.

Our CO is ML


----------



## CollegeGirl

Same CO I have.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> Now I understand why we haven't seen any PMV grants come through DC lately... though you can't search by country for the US, if you use the timeline feature to search just for those who have applied for a PMV between March 1 and July 30, you'll see that MrandMrs and I are the only two folks who applied through DC waiting on a PMV! At least, that's the way it looks. The two others who applied in the same time period got super-magically-fast grants. We're the only two waiting on a standard processing time. Explains a lot!


I also applied in this time line as well! Hopefully we all have approvals soon, my fingers are crossed for all of us in the April / May time frame!!!


----------



## pmwoodward

We applied at the start of May and still waiting. We have RM.


----------



## Mishy

We have RM as our CO also  We applied in April and are just a few days shy of hitting the 5 month mark!


----------



## Bea

I just applied for a PMV a couple of weeks ago. My CO is also ML.


----------



## JustMarried2013

Mine is May as well and have DN


----------



## cheesygarcia

Ours is RM and will be 6 months on the 11th! BOO!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Glad to see more PMVers coming out of the woodwork at least.  Thanks for posting, people!  Sad that cheesy's still waiting six months later, though! Ugh. I really don't know how I'll make it through another month, lol.


----------



## bjch

Agreed! I can't believe you're still waiting, cheesy!

We're booking a flight for the 19th October. By then we'll be bordering on 7 months so I would hope that would be sufficient time for our visa to come through!


----------



## Grapejuice

I just stumbled across this forum after five months, three weeks of waiting for my visa to be approved. I'm starting to ask questions regarding how long this thing takes!
I had a good friend just apply for the same visa. She is from the UK and they told her 6-12 mo. processing time. She called at six month, one day, and they've told her it was approved. I stupidly thought mine might be similar. I called on the five month mark and talked to a rude guy whom to every question I asked responded with "It takes 5-12 months". 

I was concerned that since it took me a while to get my FBI and medical check in, that my approval might be delayed, but after quickly reading some posts, it doesn't seem like anyone else understands the way in which the office works?

I suppose like everyone else, I'm trying not to let it rule my life...but I can't help but think what if it did take the whole 12 months!! ahhh!!


----------



## Grapejuice

Oh, and my CO is ML


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's unlikely to take 12 months unless you have a history of living in a high-risk country. But I know what you mean. 5-6 months seems pretty standard, so hopefully you'll get yours soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh ugh. I guess I better be prepared to wait even longer. Sigh. When did you do your medical and Police checks?


----------



## bjch

Grapejuice said:


> Oh, and my CO is ML


Seems like you're in the same boat as us. We have ML and we're at 5 months, 1 week!


----------



## Mishy

I find it ridiculous that we cannot even get a simple indication on where our application is at with these people. I plan on calling next week when we have gone over our 5 month mark and then if i get nothing back I will be writing to the Immigration Minister and the local official for QLD where we are headed! I agree that there should be no contact within 5 months but when you surpass that number I believe we are entitled to know what is going on with our case! I mean we paid for it didn't we? I'm sorry, this back and forth limbo really gets me down!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Good luck, Mishy. I think they'll probably just spit "5-12 months" back at you, but I sincerely hope you get results... I'd love to see more transparency in the process.


----------



## Mishy

Thanks CG  This is the second time we've gone through the visa process and atleast with the US we could check online to see where things were at  It's so frustrating! Hopefully after the elections there may be some movement with the visa's but who knows what is causing the lull ... Maybe everybody was on Summer vacation lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

This is my secretary. She's going to type for me since I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed. (You can see she's thrilled!)


----------



## Mishy

Haha she is sooo cute!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think so, but I'm biased. It's really good my fiance and I got engaged when we did. I was like three years away from cat lady.


----------



## Mishy

I would totally be a cat lady but turns out i'm allergic  BUT does being a crazy cat lady on pinterest count?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Totally. Don't tell DIAC, though. They'll count it towards your medical requirement, lol.  (kidding!)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Grapejuice - you said you provided your medical and police checks kind of late - how much longer after you applied did you provide them? Just curious.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> This is my secretary. She's going to type for me since I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed. (You can see she's thrilled!)
> 
> View attachment 138


Hi College Girl, just curious - are you bringing your Cat to OZ? I have 2 fur babies but recently decided the trip may not go well for them so I am preparing to re home them... Breaking my heart though! I will miss them sooo much! Was wondering if you are making the trek with yours and if so, any advice bringing mine?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I am totally bringing my baby. It's not inexpensive, that's for sure. But my fiance knew that we were a package deal, lol.  There's a great thread on this topic that may help you:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/17821-bringing-cats-australia-guide-usa.html

If you have any questions, if you'd post them in that thread, that'd be great - that way we can keep all the questions and answers on that topic in the same thread for people to find.


----------



## Grapejuice

I thought my infographic would show up on my posts!

I applied March 5th, and didn't get the FBI started until after I submitted all the paperwork, because I was told I might not need it (later realising that they ask anyone anyway) and submitted both FBI and medical checks in July. It seems as though people who submit these early on get a quick acceptance. I'm just hoping it only puts me back a month or two. I would like to be approved before November! 

My boyfriend was here for the summer, exactly 90 days as that's the tourist visa. Now he's back in Australia and we will be waiting on this to resume our lives together.


----------



## Grapejuice

I'm waiting on a temporary partner (de facto) visa. 

Anyone else in my situation?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You have to add the code for your timeline to your signature. If you need help with that, just ask.


----------



## CollegeGirl

[Edit: found out that Grapejuice applied for a different type of visa, so my comment no longer applies. ]


----------



## CollegeGirl

I moved your question about your 309 back to this thread, Grapejuice, since the other thread was for PMV 300 (fiance visa) applicants.  There are folks on this thread waiting on a 309.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Ok, election's over and no more public holidays until Thanksgiving. Can we please get our approvals???


----------



## CollegeGirl

Our agent sent a message to the Washington DC address and got a response really quickly. I wasn't expecting it until at least tomorrow. It came from RM, though, instead of ML, which is odd since ML was in our acknowledgment as our CO. I know it probably means nothing... maybe ML is on holiday...but the ever-optimistic part of me is hoping that maybe it got transferred to RM because it's in the final stages of being looked at?

...Yeah, probably not. Hope springs eternal, though. Hahaha.


----------



## cheesygarcia

When did they send the message? Last week? Well at least we know RM is not on holidays. I really wish we get our grants soon!


----------



## MrandMrs

OMG movement CG awesome....what was the response? I mean was it just that its being processed or did you get any solid confirmation about where it's headed?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Our CO emailed the Washington embassy FRIDAY and got an answer the same day. CRAZY. This is all it said, though:


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As her application is still in queue for assessment, I will contact you with more information once I have assessed Ms XXXXX's application thoroughly.
> Please note that her application was received in our Department on 25 April 2013. For information regarding Family Visa Processing Times, please refer to Client Service Charter.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> RM


So, as you can see, not really anything new. Just a link to the same old processing time chart that never changes. I'm hoping maybe this at least brought my application to mind.


----------



## cheesygarcia

That's great news! Whenever we sent an email using the form on the site we always just got a reply from a customer rep.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I just read the client service charter that it's 6 months for subclass 100. We'll be on 6 months on Wednesday. Should I follow up later this week? I'm just weary of sending an email cos I'll probably just get another canned reply.


----------



## MrandMrs

Hmm you have April 18th....so is this when they approved the application? I got it there on April 13 but they gave me the assessment date as April 18th. This gets confusing....


----------



## MrandMrs

Cheesy I see you hear and feel such warmth for you and your family. I pray you receive news soon. Well...all of us...but I know you have been waiting longer.


----------



## CollegeGirl

April 18 is when tracking confirmed they received it. Our acknowledgment letter says it was lodged April 22. So no idea where they're getting April 25 from. Strange.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Cheesy - if you can think of something to actually ask them, I might do it.


----------



## MrandMrs

Yes and I just checked my first email after sending application...and it said LODGED April 12....yet another email later asking me for medicals and FBI...said it was April 18th.....crazy ...grrrr


----------



## cheesygarcia

MrandMrs said:


> Cheesy I see you hear and feel such warmth for you and your family. I pray you receive news soon. Well...all of us...but I know you have been waiting longer.


Thanks! I really hope it arrives soon. Even if we are all here together in Melbourne it still feels temporary since we can't get on with our lives. I'm a stay at home mum and my husband can't start working until he gets his visa. He will need to go offshore as well by end of Oct for the ETA or prior to the visa grant, whichever comes first.

It's a coincidence but our visa application and baby are almost the same age lol i hope we get the visa before my baby starts walking! lol


----------



## cheesygarcia

CollegeGirl said:


> Cheesy - if you can think of something to actually ask them, I might do it.


I dont have anything to ask them except for why it's taking so long ) i just wont email until my husband has to go offshore for the ETA.


----------



## bjch

cheesygarcia said:


> I dont have anything to ask them except for why it's taking so long ) i just wont email until my husband has to go offshore for the ETA.


I think that's a good idea.

My boyfriend just booked his ticket over here, arriving October 23.

Around October 1, we're going to email ML and tell her he's coming and see if that hopefully prompts some movement.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ughhhhhh I just cannot stand this being separated from him much longer.  It's such an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## pmwoodward

Hugs CG!!!

I can not believe how quiet things are in the states... am I missing posts but it seems a very long time since someone was granted out of DC??!!


----------



## bjch

Nope, you're not missing anything - it IS a very a long time!

No significant approvals since around May. There was on approval a few weeks ago, but they got lucky - they had only waited 10 days!


----------



## MrandMrs

I just don't understand this unless it's just to get people to give up from frustration. Where is the golden rule in this process? Treat others the way you would like to be treated. If we are not "high risk" country...why no communication of how the process is unfolding? Also how totally unfair to have some slide through like lightening speed and others not.


----------



## bjch

I agree. This is far more frustrating than when I was getting my greencard.

And that brings me to another reason why this is frustrating. I am giving up my greencard since my boyfriend is moving here, but I don't want to give it up until I know he will have a valid Aus visa. But it will expire in November anyway, unless I go back to the states. So if we hear nothing by October, I basically have to make plans to go stay in America for a while.

EVERYTHING gets put on hold and in limbo during this wait. So frustrating.


----------



## MrsMae

Cheesy if you are close to the timeframe I would absolutely find a reason to email them. Find a question to ask. I honestly believe that if I had sent more emails right around the five months instead of waiting it would have been approved two months sooner. I am pretty sure my application wasn't picked up until nearly seven months when I sent numerous emails. And we had an easy case and loads of evidence. Don't ask for an update, but find a legitimate question to ask if you can think of one. Or ask if there is anything else that you can provide to them. That's my advice at least. I don't know how long I would have waited if I hadn't gotten a little more directive.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I wonder if we should apply for a tourist visa for my husband instead of going offshore before the ETA expires?

Has anyone tried this route?
---
Ok after some research it looks like this way is not a good idea. On the other hand my husband's ETA will expire on 16 Nov. We will probably apply for another ETA before he comes back on 22 Oct. I'm tempted to ask my CO if we should apply for another ETA or will he be approved before then LOL 

For those who suggested sending an email for a question... Should we go ahead and book his flights for 5-22 October and email the CO about it? And ask about the ETA situation? The Qantas sale ends tomorrow and we haven't booked in case we get approved anytime.

Or should we wait in case we get approved soon? Ugh! So frustrating!!


----------



## Grapejuice

Bjch...Do you have ML's personal email? How do you email your CO directly? Last time I called the embassy, I asked how I am able to contact my CO and they did not give me any information, they just stated that my CO will contact me if they need anything.

I've tried emailing through their automated email and I got such a templated answer, it didn't actually answer my question.


----------



## MrsMae

Oh Cheesy that's hard. It can't hurt booking if there is a sale. He would have to leave either way for ETA or an approval, so I would. I would hope that when you email your CO about it they will approve you during that time frame, but it's hard to know what they are thinking. If it were me I would book the flights and email the CO about it and hope they get their act together. Good luck  hope you get some answers. I don't miss having to stress about decisions like that, it's hard to know what to do.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Grapejuice said:


> Bjch...Do you have ML's personal email? .


JMCD posted about how to figure this out (check out the bottom half of the post).

http://www.australiaforum.com/94570-post7.html


----------



## cheesygarcia

CG, did your agent email through the general enquiry web page or did he use the email address from the acknowledgement email?


----------



## CollegeGirl

The only email address in the acknowledgment was the general inquiry email. That's what was used. But the reply came straight from my (new) CO, so even if I didn't already know how they format the e-mail addresses, I'd have it at this point.


----------



## cheesygarcia

I meant if he used the one in the from section which has the dfat domain or if he had to go on the general enquiry website and filled in the form.


----------



## JustMarried2013

I just sent one as well to the the email address provided for my ack letter... I got an automated reply saying they try to get back within 2 business days! Fingers crossed...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Ah, sorry. It was the dfat doman address.


----------



## bjch

Grapejuice said:


> Bjch...Do you have ML's personal email? How do you email your CO directly? Last time I called the embassy, I asked how I am able to contact my CO and they did not give me any information, they just stated that my CO will contact me if they need anything.
> 
> I've tried emailing through their automated email and I got such a templated answer, it didn't actually answer my question.


We emailed the general email address, but then we got a reply from ML directly, so yeah we do have her email address now, but we haven't replied since. We're trying to come up with a reason to email.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Ok we booked my husband's ticket! And I've emailed the Washington address instead of using the form on the website. Fingers crossed we get a reply soon!


----------



## MrsMae

Good luck Cheesy! Hope that gets things moving for you.


----------



## Sprite

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself since my husband and I will be pretty much joining you all soon on this visa journey! I am a dual U.S/Aus. citizen, and he is a U.S. citizen and we hope to be submitting our offshore spouse application by the end of this month. I have been following most of people on this thread and I really hope and pray that Washington can gain some steam in processing these applications as I know the waiting is excruciating! Best to all!


----------



## MrandMrs

Welcome Sprite...its not a fun process at all. I am hoping since the elections are over some movement will happen soon on getting things processed. 

Did you get your application in yet with a confirmation of who your case worker is? We all have set up time lines here that helps.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Welcome Sprite!


----------



## Sprite

We haven't submitted our application yet since we are still waiting on a couple of statutory declarations from people in Australia. We also still have to write our statement of history each, which is to me becoming the hard part in putting all this together. We have been married for over 10 years! It could turn into a thesis! Mine anyway. My husband being a man of few words will probably have it all in two pages. He even asked me if he could double space it lol. We have sent away for the FBI check and the state police check. I was thinking that perhaps we should go ahead and make our appointment to have the medical exam done first week of October.


----------



## Sprite

Hi everyone, I am filling out the form 40sp (Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Oz) and on Part H it is referring to your dwelling. Is this in reference to your home you will be living in once you and your partner are together or your current dwelling? We are in the U.S. and once we get my husbands visa we will be living with my parents for a few months.

Also on Part D - Question 24, it asks when you committed to a shared life together, are they referring to when you got engaged/or moved in together? Just a bit confused on that one!


----------



## cheesygarcia

JustMarried2013 said:


> I just sent one as well to the the email address provided for my ack letter... I got an automated reply saying they try to get back within 2 business days! Fingers crossed...


Did you get a reply yet?


----------



## JustMarried2013

NOTHING UUUGGGHHHHHH! I'm become obsessed with checking email! How about you?


----------



## cheesygarcia

No response either!


----------



## bjch

I feel like it's SO strange nothing has happened for so long, for all of us.

ML approved someone in May who had applied at the beginning of February. Using my (clearly warped) logic, I would think that someone who applied in March would be approved by now.


----------



## MrsMae

Bjch- You applied in March? Have you contacted her recently? That was my CO as well. I would recommend finding a question to ask her. She was my CO and until I started finding questions to ask I didn't hear a word from her for about seven months. She seems like the kind of CO that you need to remind that you applied. Hopefully that's not the case, but it can't hurt


----------



## bjch

MrsMae said:


> Bjch- You applied in March? Have you contacted her recently? That was my CO as well. I would recommend finding a question to ask her. She was my CO and until I started finding questions to ask I didn't hear a word from her for about seven months. She seems like the kind of CO that you need to remind that you applied. Hopefully that's not the case, but it can't hurt


We have actually been trying to come up with a question. Any suggestions!? Ha.

My bf has booked a ticket to come in October, so we were going to ask something about that.. but I'm open to ideas.


----------



## MrsMae

Yes! That's perfect. I emailed the main email like three times about our travel plans and made sure to put our application date at the head of the email and the next week we got our approval from her. No other word from her at all. October is coming up so if you can talk about getting an ETA hopefully she'll just approve you before then. That's what happened to us. I played a little dumb and asked if applying for an ETA would be okay and such just to get a response.


----------



## bjch

MrsMae said:


> Yes! That's perfect. I emailed the main email like three times about our travel plans and made sure to put our application date at the head of the email and the next week we got our approval from her. No other word from her at all. October is coming up so if you can talk about getting an ETA hopefully she'll just approve you before then. That's what happened to us. I played a little dumb and asked if applying for an ETA would be okay and such just to get a response.


Okay, that's what we're going to do. I will get my bf to send it next week since I don't want ML to receive it on a Friday and forget about it over the weekend. Thanks for the idea and for the support. We were trying to work up the courage to do this!


----------



## MrsMae

I wish I had done it sooner. I don't think we would have waited so long if we had found the courage to contact her sooner. I hope it helps you


----------



## JustMarried2013

Do you all recommend emailing often until you hear something? It's been 4 days and the auto reply said they endeavor to respond within 2... I was thinking of emailing the first email again!?!?


----------



## jjs6791

I applied on Friday 30 August and got my case officer today, ML. She said once we get the medical they will be in position to 'finalise' my application. Surprisingly enough I was able to get panel dr appt Monday morning in nearby Bethesda.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I said this via PM, but... I am sooooo jealous. I wish we could figure out why some people get processed SUPER quickly while the rest of us have to wait out the normal processing time. In your case, it's likely due to upcoming travel, I'd think. But eesh.


----------



## jjs6791

Actually I did not mention any plans to travel. I think I may have indicated that we plan on relocating to Australia in 2014


----------



## CollegeGirl

Okay, then I REALLY don't get it. I'm happy for you, though.  Just wish she would pick up some other cases that have been on her desk longer as well.


----------



## jjs6791

Thanks! 

In an effort to provide some information for comparison sake- My wife and I have been living together for a year and a half and we had plenty of evidence. I'm not sure if others in the same boat are having delays.

Also I'm not totally convinced that there's still not going to be a significant wait for me


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes... others who have been married for years and years have waited much longer for their visas. You're right though - who knows. But that message looked awfully promising.


----------



## bjch

Just curious, jjs6791, did you get a personal email or was it the regular email informing you of your CO and telling you that if you haven't already, get medicals, police checks, etc?

Have to agree with CG here, btw, it is great for you, but **** for the rest of us who have been waiting for ML - CG and me included!


----------



## CollegeGirl

We don't know yet for sure that he's going to get his visa...  He did get a personal email though. I'm just jealous, lol. I think my CO has changed to RM though. The person who responded to my agent was her.


----------



## bjch

Oh, not sure if that's good news or bad news. I wonder if we have changed.

We'll be writing next week, so hopefully we'll find out. I'm jealous too, extremely. Or maybe infuriated would be a better word  I never thought this would stress me out as much as it has!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Let's just make clear to jjs that our frustration is with DIAC and not him... we're all happy for him (if his visa really does get granted so quickly!)


----------



## bjch

Of course!


----------



## MrsMae

I totally understand. It's super disheartening to see other people who applied after you get approved before you. Especially when it doesn't feel like there is a good reason. Hang in there. You will forget how awful and stressful it is once you get your approval. Just try to stay positive until then.


----------



## MrsMae

And for the record, I wish they would tell us what it is that pushes some applications through and what holds some back. It would make their lives easier if they shed some light on it for us. There is a part of me that wonders what took seven months when we should have been a super easy case. Oh well. Guess I can't dwell on the past


----------



## pmwoodward

Hi everyone!
Its been a little while since I have been on... I see nothing has changed much out of DC 
We are heading to Australia next week. My grandmother isn't well so its time to go and be with her. 
My husband emailed his CO just over 2 weeks ago now and only received an email back from their general inquiries only 2 days go that send it was sent to DC! They have that many emails backed up??!! 
So my husband is going on an ETA and we will leave when we are notified they are getting ready to grant.
Can anyone suggest I should call DIAC just to confirm they did receive our email about traveling to Australia? One would REALLY want a response to suggest to leave the country as they are getting ready to finalize his visa!!!!!
What do you all suggest?


----------



## jjs6791

bjch said:


> Just curious, jjs6791, did you get a personal email or was it the regular email informing you of your CO and telling you that if you haven't already, get medicals, police checks, etc?
> 
> Have to agree with CG here, btw, it is great for you, but **** for the rest of us who have been waiting for ML - CG and me included!


The e-mail was directly from the case officer ML. It said that my application has been "assessed" and that once I get my medical it is position to be "finalized".

To me that could be interpreted a few different ways and I don't have anything to compare it to. I emailed her back about when I'm getting my medical and she said she'll let me know when she receives it. Very polite.

Thanks for the well wishes and I hope everyone here gets their approval very soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward said:


> Hi everyone!
> Its been a little while since I have been on... I see nothing has changed much out of DC
> We are heading to Australia next week. My grandmother isn't well so its time to go and be with her.
> My husband emailed his CO just over 2 weeks ago now and only received an email back from their general inquiries only 2 days go that send it was sent to DC! They have that many emails backed up??!!
> So my husband is going on an ETA and we will leave when we are notified they are getting ready to grant.
> Can anyone suggest I should call DIAC just to confirm they did receive our email about traveling to Australia? One would REALLY want a response to suggest to leave the country as they are getting ready to finalize his visa!!!!!
> What do you all suggest?


Can't hurt to call, right?


----------



## CollegeGirl

pmwoodward - Did you call?  

I know everyone on this thread keeps saying this.. but I can't believe DC has been quiet for sooooo long. Two days until we hit five months (or six days... or a week and two days, depending on which date you go by). I'm hoping that the fact we haven't heard anything yet might be really good? Maybe we won't have to go through the waiver process? I keep holding out hope!


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

Hello!

I just wanted to say that I mailed our Partner (Offshore) VISA Application to Washington DC on Sept. 6. They have received it and I received an email stating that I had not submitted the correct application amount due to the Sept. 1st increase.

I submitted the remainder immediately (I was given three days) and according to the USPS tracking, they received the check today (Sept. 16). 

For the record, I submitted a bank check and the total amount (due to the conversion rate and fee increase) was $3,365. If I'd only been a week earlier . . . LOL.  

My medicals are already completed; awaiting an E-Medical Filing number to send the doctor's office so they can upload them. My FBI checks were front-loaded with the app.

I will keep everyone updated our situation/timeline. 

Staying very positive and spending A LOT of time with my family before I have to leave!


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

Catobrissie said:


> As for the medicals. I did my medical in advance before I applied. That way when they receive the application, everything is already done. I just had to tell the receptionist at the desk that my medical needed to be physically mailed out to the embassy. If wanting to do this, I'd call up the panel doctor first, and find out if they also physically mail them off, or only do e file.


Hi! Thanks for the info  I did do the medicals ahead of time and they only E-file. I will say to anyone who hasn't had their medicals completed yet, if you are on the East Coast - the North Carolina panel doctor and staff are super nice!

However, am waiting on Embassy to issue my E-File number. I've already submitted my application. Not the waiting begins!


----------



## VirginiaMountaineer

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey, another Virginian!  Welcome.
> 
> I'd check with the embassy before you go to lodge in person. Some embassies allow that, some don't, and I can't remember which category DC falls into. Also, like pmwoodward said, I'm not sure paying in cash would save you money. You'd be paying in USD, so they'd charge you the USD rate, and because they only adjust for currency differences a couple times a year, right now it's way off and you'll pay way more. You'd save much more by having your sponsor pay in AUD from Australia.
> 
> As to your defacto - even with registration, you've got a tough row to hoe with living apart. The longer you're living apart right before your visa grant the bigger a problem it can be. The registration technically waives the 12-month requirement, of course, but I've read that even those with registered relationships can find it difficult if they don't live together the few months before they apply. I'm not saying it's impossible - I'm just saying you might want to just talk to a reputable registered migration agent and just make sure it won't be a problem.


Hi College Girl! 

So sorry I didn't reply to your last post - but we panicked and my partner visited an Immigration Lawyer in Sydney just to get a few questions answered . . .

Turns out, he said we were good to go and didn't need his services. Which was a relief . . . :

Only waiting for an E-File medical number at this time. Fingers crossed and positive thinking on supercharge!


----------



## MrandMrs

I am just getting sick over this wait. I don't understand it at all. I have also emailed and it took a week to get a general response that it still can 5-12 mths....I asked about communication and was told because needing to speed up the process I will be contacted ONLY if they need something else  I swear this is not healthy for anyone to go through this. I hope someone gets an answer on what the hold up is.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, we aren't *quite* at 5 months yet... so close we can taste it, though!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Great news, Virginia Mountaineer. Congrats on applying.


----------



## sarahw418

hi  how's everyone doing? wedding is nearly here (2 nov) and then its on to the next stage in visaland for me! so i'll probably be back on here again more often hehe.


----------



## lyddies

how long did it end up taking? i just posted a thread: submitted everything end of jan, it's been about 8 months. keep getting "any day now" from embassy.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I responded to your other thread - your wait time definitely seems to be unusually long, unfortunately.


----------



## lyddies

bradsterusa said:


> I think its the lazy part!


Can you make it public? I have been waiting almost 8 months now for my partner visa...would love to see a timeline since my thread about it is making me feel like i'm the only one who has had to wait more than 6 months


----------



## lyddies

sorry i keep repeating myself all over this forum i've gotten like 80 emails today... (none from the Embassy lol)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Lyddies, I don't think Bradster's Timeline works any more, and the forum Timeline software is broken, too. lol. But I can tell you that the average wait around here for Prospective Marriage (PMV) visas seems to be 5-6 months, and 309s 6-7 months or so. It has definitely been quite a while since we've seen anyone hit 8 months as far as I remember.


----------



## CollegeGirl

At Derek&Callie's suggestion, I've added people waiting on their 309s to the DC PMV Timeline thread. If you're waiting on a 300 or 309, and you'd like to be included on the first post in that thread keeping track of people's waits, just post on that thread with the date you applied and your CO's initials and whether you applied for a 300 or 309 and I'll add you!


----------



## buffingp

For those attached to this thread that I may be able to help..I was approved today for a 309 offshore from USA....6 or so weeks after lodging.

please let me know what questions you have if I can help at all, either direct message or on a thread.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats!!! What are your CO's initials?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Buffingp had DN. He very kindly took the time to fill out all the details of his application. I'm hoping maybe we can learn a thing or two by looking at applications that go through super quickly.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Thanks CG! I didn't see the new thread as I am just using the iphone app. I emailed the dfat general email Tuesday last week and I still haven't heard back. I hope it's taking a while cos they are processing the application.


----------



## MrandMrs

Ok....I just read on the Washing Embassy website about "capping and queing" clicking on the Immigration Visa "whats new" section....there is a link that brings me to this link Capping and Queuing

So my question is ....how would we know if we had been one of those held up because the amount of visas for our category were capped? Anyone reading this please respond with your thoughts.


----------



## jjs6791

Further down it says "Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped."


----------



## MrandMrs

that leaves us PMV holders still able to be capped right??


----------



## jjs6791

I'm sorry I didn't quote the whole thing

Partner category visas:

Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas may be subject to capping.


----------



## MrandMrs

I am just trying to figure out why no movement....College Girl I am waiting to hear from you on this one and what your thoughts are.


----------



## CollegeGirl

The PMV can be capped, yes, but it only ever happens towards the end of the financial year (June). The allotted number of visas start over at the start of the financial year (July), so you'd only need to worry about this delaying the application if it were close to July. And only certain countries get close enough to their limits that they actually cap. The Philippines did last year, but they got through those people pretty quickly once the financial year started anew.


----------



## lyddies

buffingp said:


> For those attached to this thread that I may be able to help..I was approved today for a 309 offshore from USA....6 or so weeks after lodging.
> 
> please let me know what questions you have if I can help at all, either direct message or on a thread.


Omg you're so lucky!! Now i'm even more confused as to why i'm waiting 8 months when I also have DN.... something must be wrong for sure


----------



## CollegeGirl

Buffingp's case is really unusual as well, like yours. Just on the opposite end of the spectrum, lucky for him! 

If you look at this post, it will show you how long other people around here have been waiting for their 309 or PMV (309 is the second section):

http://www.australiaforum.com/154673-post1.html


----------



## CollegeGirl

But yes, any way you look at it, 8 months is unusual. That's why I thought maybe it had something to do with you being onshore. The last person I remember waiting 8 months had waited until they asked her to do her medicals, and then ended up having them referred. That's what had delayed her. So I'm confused since that doesn't seem to be the case for you.


----------



## buffingp

lyddies said:


> Omg you're so lucky!! Now i'm even more confused as to why i'm waiting 8 months when I also have DN.... something must be wrong for sure


Lyddies I know I got so excited but then felt really bad for a few of you guys specifically! Did you check your spam folder? I forgot..do you and your husband have a child? No explanation and I wish I could help you


----------



## lyddies

buffingp said:


> Lyddies I know I got so excited but then felt really bad for a few of you guys specifically! Did you check your spam folder? I forgot..do you and your husband have a child? No explanation and I wish I could help you


I check my spam folder about once a week. Although, the initial acknowledgement email I got did not go to spam so I'm not too worried about it. Neither of us has children.

I wish I could contact my CO directly because I have been waking up in the middle of the night stressed that they lost something or they never received something and I have to calm myself down and remind myself that they told me that there was nothing else I needed to send as of end of Feb. And I confirmed that in June, July, and August. My patience went from running thin to absolutely non-existent to daily anxiety. I may or may not be going slightly crazy...


----------



## bjch

I want to say "haha" but I know exactly how you feel 

Although it probably won't help with your anxiety, try to take a deep breath. You still have, what, 50 or so days before you have to leave the country, right? I can't imagine you would not be approved in that time period unless something WAS seriously wrong, and if that is the case I expect you'll know sooner rather than later because your email to your C.O. was very to the point and definitely warrants a reply, given the directness of your question.

But in terms of going crazy, I get it. I wake up around 5am every morning and check my phone just in case I have missed something.


----------



## JustMarried2013

I have DN as well, wrote WAS 2 times, call weekly for check in's and obessed with email! It's unbearable and feel for you all going through this... Perhaps DN has been on vaca, OMG! 

Good luck all for the upcoming week!


----------



## bashishot

Hi all, just popping in to say hello! It sucks to see that there are still people who have been waiting so long. Cheesy, I'm so sorry to hear you are still waiting but I hope you are enjoying Australia.

Lyddies, I emailed the general line and asked them to confirm that they received my police checks and medical. I was just looking for info and they emailed me back the next day with a general statement. I was approved shortly after I emailed looking for confirmation. Maybe you could try that if you haven't?


----------



## lyddies

bashishot said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hello! It sucks to see that there are still people who have been waiting so long. Cheesy, I'm so sorry to hear you are still waiting but I hope you are enjoying Australia.
> 
> Lyddies, I emailed the general line and asked them to confirm that they received my police checks and medical. I was just looking for info and they emailed me back the next day with a general statement. I was approved shortly after I emailed looking for confirmation. Maybe you could try that if you haven't?


The next day?? I emailed them last week and still haven't gotten a response. I'm so sick of feeling like i've somehow gotten singled out here... I am considering hiring a lawyer now.


----------



## bashishot

Yeah, I thought it was bizarre because someone else had emailed the same day or next day as me and I don't believe they ever got a response. The whole process makes no sense.


----------



## CMcDerm

New member here. 

We are also waiting with ML for a 309 Visa. Have been with my wife 4 years and married for 2. Our application was lodged in Washington on March 9, 2013, and we received notification on April 16, 2013 that our case officer was ML and that our application had been lodged. 

In terms of timing, the state police clearance was received May 9, 2013, the medical check was received May 13, 2013, and the FBI check was received June 17, 2013. Aside from the initial acknowledgment, no contact whatsoever. Starting at about the 5 month mark, I have been making weekly phone calls to confirm the application is complete, but am only told that the application is "processing," and "within the 5-12 month average processing time." Very frustrating.


----------



## CMcDerm

I e-mailed ML yesterday, requesting whether there was any documentation we could provide and letting her know that we hoped to be in Australia for the holidays and that because we have a dog, we need a large amount of lead time before making plans to send her.

This is the response I got:

"Dear Mr ______,

Thank you for your email and update.

Your new case officer is Ms RM and the application has yet to be assessed.

I have had a quick glance through your file and can see you have provided the police clearances. Have you conducted the medicals? 

Kind Regards,

ML

Immigration Officer"

I can't believe that the application has yet to be assessed after 6 months and 2 weeks.

Does anyone have experience with RM? Does she tend to be fast? Slow?

Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Responded to this on the other thread.


----------



## pmwoodward

We were assigned RM at the very beginning of this whole process.
Coming up to 5 months waiting next week.
I have emailed my husbands CO a couple of times now and have never had a response from his CO only from those you speak to when you call DIAC.
We are visiting Australia at the moment due to a family situation and my husband came over on an ETA. 
I have gone past looking at our email very few seconds! If we did that we would go crazy lol. 
CG - any words on yours yet?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Nope - you know I'd post here shortly after I found out! My fiance would be call #1 (if he weren't the one who found out first), then my family and friends, then my boss, and then you guys. lol.


----------



## bjch

Well, not sure if this is good news or bad news, but we're yet another case that has been switched to RM. At least, that's what we think - we emailed ML last week and got a stock standard reply email from RM today.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Maybe ML has had too many cases, and that's why we have so many people waiting more than five months now. And that's why RM is stepping in. OR maybe ML is about to go on vacation. OR as I said previously, maybe RM is looking them over before they're approved. So! Many! Theories! Hahaha.


----------



## bashishot

CollegeGirl, I am HIGHLY offended that we wouldn't be the first ones to be notified!!!


----------



## chicken999

Lol I was thinking we should be second at least after telling her fiancé lol. I told u guys second only after Facebook lol


----------



## MrsMae

I actually told work first because I found out there and was sobbing uncontrollably in the back room ha. Then I called my husband and woke him up at 3 am. Annnddd then I told..... everybody!! Ha. You get so excited you just want everyone to know!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hey - my family would kill me if I told anyone before them, haha. Of course... I suppose they don't have to know they weren't second after my fiance. LOL. Unless they're surreptitiously reading this forum. (Hi guys! )


----------



## JustMarried2013

So I think this is the right place to ask this so...

I called the service line yesterday after sending 2 emails and no response... Spoke to a very nice woman and after some chit chat she did walk me through the possiblility of heading to OZ on a travel visa and leaving shore when my CO is about to hit the "approved" button! As long as I notify WAS of the plans, she assured me that they will email to let you know they are close to an approval and give you a week or so to go outside the borders so the visa can be approved...

I'm very very leery of this. Has anyone else followed this path? Or planning to? It almost makes things easier as all loose ends can begin being tied up, plane tickets bought, and who would not like to escape to Bali for a week to wait out your approval 

Just wondering who out there may have done/planning on doing this too and if there is anyone advising NOT TO?


----------



## Sprite

JustMarried - I actually thought about this situation for our case too but have decided to just wait it out. We just want to avoid any hassles altogether once we arrive at the airport in Australia. But I have heard of PLENTY of people that have done it successfully, and like you, was even told by an immigration officer of this practice.



JustMarried2013 said:


> So I think this is the right place to ask this so...
> 
> I called the service line yesterday after sending 2 emails and no response... Spoke to a very nice woman and after some chit chat she did walk me through the possiblility of heading to OZ on a travel visa and leaving shore when my CO is about to hit the "approved" button! As long as I notify WAS of the plans, she assured me that they will email to let you know they are close to an approval and give you a week or so to go outside the borders so the visa can be approved...
> 
> I'm very very leery of this. Has anyone else followed this path? Or planning to? It almost makes things easier as all loose ends can begin being tied up, plane tickets bought, and who would not like to escape to Bali for a week to wait out your approval
> 
> Just wondering who out there may have done/planning on doing this too and if there is anyone advising NOT TO?


----------



## JustMarried2013

Thanks Sprite... So undecided!


----------



## CollegeGirl

JustMarried - it's done successfully ALL the time.  Very, very frequently. And in the year I've been frequenting the forum I have not heard of a single person who was not notified they needed to get offshore for their visa grant. As processing times get longer and longer, DIAC is being much more open to other ways for couples to be together. I say do it - I would if I could!


----------



## JustMarried2013

Thx CG! I think deciding on this makes coordinating other aspects easier! OZ OR BUST, LOL!


----------



## bashishot

JustMarried,

Had my visa not been approved by our travel time, I was going to go on the ETA as well. I know a couple other people from this group have done that and it's never been an issue.

Do you know, when we got to immigration, they didn't say ONE word to us? They looked at the passports, made no comment about my visa, or why we were there and just let us through!


----------



## Sprite

Bash that is great that they didn't say a thing. Did you happen to purchase a one-way ticket or return?

We have thought about doing this but our risk tolerance is not so great lol! I am just concerned about being questioned as to why we have a one-way ticket.



bashishot said:


> JustMarried,
> 
> Had my visa not been approved by our travel time, I was going to go on the ETA as well. I know a couple other people from this group have done that and it's never been an issue.
> 
> Do you know, when we got to immigration, they didn't say ONE word to us? They looked at the passports, made no comment about my visa, or why we were there and just let us through!


----------



## JustMarried2013

Sprite said:


> Bash that is great that they didn't say a thing. Did you happen to purchase a one-way ticket or return?
> 
> We have thought about doing this but our risk tolerance is not so great lol! I am just concerned about being questioned as to why we have a one-way ticket.


Ooohhhh, I NEVER even thought of that, duuuhhhh! I suppose it would be "in the system" but who knows these things?!?!

We have not decided for sure but really really considering it as there is so much detail and coordination for such a move... Just need to have some semblance of progress!

Definite PLAN B at this time!


----------



## bjch

Here is an option. Buy a one way ticket, but also buy a flexible ticket for wherever you plan to go when your visa comes through (NZ, Bali, etc). That way you do at least have an onwards ticket, which you are going to have to use anyway.


----------



## cheesygarcia

If you have a oneway ticket you need to bring a bank statement that shows you have enough funds to get out of Australia when the ETA is up.


----------



## JustMarried2013

This is AMAZING advice everyone! We will for sure look into the flex ticket if we decide to make a run for it!!


----------



## bashishot

Sprite said:


> Bash that is great that they didn't say a thing. Did you happen to purchase a one-way ticket or return?
> 
> We have thought about doing this but our risk tolerance is not so great lol! I am just concerned about being questioned as to why we have a one-way ticket.


I had a one way ticket but my visa was also granted. I just found it odd that they didn't mention anything about entering on the visa. Maybe because I was coming in with my Australian husband and Australian kids? They didn't even ask where we were staying! It was just an odd immigration experience.


----------



## amccarron

On the Washington website it actually says that it is common for people to come to Australia while they wait so it is perfectly acceptable to come on an ETA and even expected to a certain extent. here is what it says on this page DIAC_InfoSheet - Embassy of Australia



> It is a legal requirement that an applicant who has lodged his/her application overseas (ie - outside of Australia) must be overseas at time of grant. As some of our applicants choose to be in Australia with their spouse/fiancé while they wait for a decision on their migration application, they will need to travel outside of Australia to allow for the grant of their visa and collect their visa label at a DIAC overseas office.
> Please be prepared to liaise with your case officer about your travel plans if you choose to be in Australia during the processing of your migrant application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wanted to share something beautiful my fiance said to me tonight on the phone about this horrendous wait apart. I like the take he has on it, and it lessened my anxiety about the wait just a smidge, so I thought others might find it useful as well. 

I was saying that I thought in a way waiting apart had brought us closer together. He responded:

"Well, it removes the impulsivity. A lot of people get engaged when they're just infatuated, and aren't really thinking clearly. Couples like that don't last. Having to stay apart and wait it out like this boils down all the fluff. Romances that are purely superficial won't survive that, as it leaves you with the REAL essence of the other person, quirks and foibles and all, and no in-person physical chemistry to distract you. In our case, now that it's all been boiled down to the essence of YOU, what I'm left with is all the little treasures of who you are -- who you really, truly are, heart and soul, every beautiful, wonderful bit of it."

(And this guy isn't even a writer. He's a techie. Is it any wonder I'm marrying this man? )


----------



## cheesygarcia

That's lovely, CG.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks. Sorry if it's too sappy - but it made me feel somewhat better and I wanted to share the good feelings.


----------



## MrandMrs

Ahem CG....I resemble that remark....

I am a techie....and the basis for that is how I became a writer...

We are surrounded by instructions, manuals and documents....its almost natural to be able to express ourselves...

This process is a wonderful litmus test for just how strong a relationship is....we have 5 senses at our disposal and I believe our heart is the 6th and most important....

As your fiance so eloquently put it....if you strip away all the fluff.....but more so with this distance comes the patience of having to convey your emotions and your feelings in words and gestures, rather than face to face....

That is a skill that couples seldom experience....because everything is at our fingertips

Just my two cents worth.....


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wasn't saying techies can't be writers! LOL. Just saying he isn't.


----------



## MrandMrs

Perhaps he might be.....a closet one....heheheh


----------



## CollegeGirl

He is not a BAD writer. It just is not the strongest of his many, many incredible talents.


----------



## MrandMrs

ps....

There is no such thing as sappy when you share moments of true love...

Its something that is sadly missing....

Ok I wont say anymore I know we are off the topic completely....

Peace : )


----------



## bashishot

Your fiance is very accurate! When it comes down to it, there is only you and your partner and a long distance. There is nothing else to get in the way. No pressures of your family and friends to get engaged/married/have a kid/buy a house, etc. Anyone has been through this experience knows how it can make your priorities align differently.


----------



## CollegeGirl

bashishot said:


> Your fiance is very accurate! When it comes down to it, there is only you and your partner and a long distance. There is nothing else to get in the way. No pressures of your family and friends to get engaged/married/have a kid/buy a house, etc. Anyone has been through this experience knows how it can make your priorities align differently.


So true!

He's a smart fella.


----------



## lyddies

Sprite said:


> Bash that is great that they didn't say a thing. Did you happen to purchase a one-way ticket or return?
> 
> We have thought about doing this but our risk tolerance is not so great lol! I am just concerned about being questioned as to why we have a one-way ticket.


I bought a one-way ticket and am here on the ETA now. They did not ask me a single question when walking through customs. Just stamped and said "Welcome to Australia" and that was it! I've been here over a month now - still waiting on the visa so I'll have to leave eventually. If my visa isn't approved within the 90 days of being on the ETA I'll wish I had a round trip ticket but since I applied in January I didn't think that would be an issue.

Planning a trip to New Zealand in early November now.


----------



## lyddies

CMcDerm said:


> I e-mailed ML yesterday, requesting whether there was any documentation we could provide and letting her know that we hoped to be in Australia for the holidays and that because we have a dog, we need a large amount of lead time before making plans to send her.
> 
> This is the response I got:
> 
> "Dear Mr ______,
> 
> Thank you for your email and update.
> 
> Your new case officer is Ms RM and the application has yet to be assessed.
> 
> I have had a quick glance through your file and can see you have provided the police clearances. Have you conducted the medicals?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ML
> 
> Immigration Officer"
> 
> I can't believe that the application has yet to be assessed after 6 months and 2 weeks.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with RM? Does she tend to be fast? Slow?
> 
> Thanks


I'm going through this too. I had DN but then RM emailed me saying that I needed to have the health assessment completed. I had that completed mid-February  I wrote her back and informed her that I'd confirmed my assessment had made it to DIAC. you can view my thread here http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...artner-visa-january-still-no-visa-advice.html

What's going on with yours? Did you have to get it re-done?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I came back to this thread to find the applicant who had the same issue, but I see you found them lyddies. What is going on over there... it seems chaotic.


----------



## bjch

Maybe something to do with the new e-filing of medicals?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Maybe. So frustrating for these applicants, though! Now I'm wondering about mine...


----------



## cheesygarcia

Is it possible to just have one thread for DC? It's hard to keep track of the posts...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Well, the other thread was solely intended to be to keep track of the timelines. I could do that here, but it would be impossible to find the specific post since it wouldn't be the first post of the thread. And my intention was for people to ask me in that thread if they'd like to be added... makes sense to have the ability to do that in the same place. I dunno. I suppose I could require people to keep posts on-topic, but we don't usually moderate that heavily-handed here.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Oh yeah i forgot what the original intent was. Oh well i'm subscribed to both anyway


----------



## CollegeGirl

I can't believe it is STILL this quiet in DC.  Several months ago it seemed like we'd see a grant or two or three regularly, almost every week, on a Friday. Now we're just all sitting... and waiting... and waiting.


----------



## cheesygarcia

No one replied to my email from three weeks ago.  We will email again next week when my husband is offshore, hopefully the reply we get is a grant already. It feels like it is never gonna happen!


----------



## bjch

Maybe you should write now and tell them he'll be offshore. Might get the ball rolling.


----------



## cheesygarcia

That's what the email from 3 weeks ago was for.


----------



## bjch

Oh, that sucks. Well maybe that means they are just wrapping up your case and don't feel the need to email you since they're about to approve you


----------



## JustMarried2013

collegegirl said:


> i can't believe it is still this quiet in dc.  several months ago it seemed like we'd see a grant or two or three regularly, almost every week, on a friday. Now we're just all sitting... And waiting... And waiting.


uuuuuuggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## bashishot

Cheesy, I hope you get it when he is offshore. I wonder if they realize how costly these things can be!


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> Cheesy, I hope you get it when he is offshore. I wonder if they realize how costly these things can be!


I hope so too! If it doesnt then he will have to get another ETA and book more flights. I am just so over it!


----------



## bjch

cheesygarcia said:


> I hope so too! If it doesnt then he will have to get another ETA and book more flights. I am just so over it!


How long is he offshore for?


----------



## cheesygarcia

bjch said:


> How long is he offshore for?


Two weeks starting Saturday.


----------



## bjch

Well I can imagine your frustration. By then you'll have surpassed 7 months, so enough is enough!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Yeah all we can do is keep our fingers crossed that it is our turn next.


----------



## MrsMae

I hope you hear something soon Cheesy!


----------



## bashishot

Cheesy, are you guys going with him or do you have to stay in Australia?


----------



## cheesygarcia

bashishot said:


> Cheesy, are you guys going with him or do you have to stay in Australia?


The kids and I are staying here. He will be visiting family and friends in the Philippines. It'll be the first time I'll be alone all day with my 5 year old and 7 month old. Good luck to me lol


----------



## CollegeGirl

So remember when I speculated that the complete silence we're seeing from DC right now might be related to personnel issues, given that we've seen people's cases being transferred from ML to RM? Looks like I'm not the only one that thinks that. In a PM*, Mark Northam told me:


> I've heard that USA applications have been delayed, perhaps due to personnel shifts there in the DIBP staff, but no further details. It seems that more and more the processing of applications is anything but orderly at DIBP. Frustrating.


So... a little validation for what we've all observed here. DC really is above and beyond delayed right now. While this is somewhat discouraging (REALLY? More delays?!), at least it confirms what we've all been thinking and shows us we're not crazy for thinking approvals have all but come to a standstill...

* - I got Mark's permission to post this on this thread before I shared it with you, of course.


----------



## pmwoodward

Maybe ML doesn't work for them any more?
My husband has RM as his CO too. He was assigned to her from the very beginning.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sigh. I just told DF this, and it made him really down.  Blah. I really hope they get more help soon to wade through the applications.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Really surprised that more US people haven't had something to say about this on this thread... it's crazy.


----------



## bjch

Not sure what else to say, really. It's so depressing knowing that little things like personnel changes can change the outcome of your entire year, in a way. If my guy doesn't get his visa by November, we have to make a pretty big decision. It's hard.


----------



## bashishot

What I don't understand is why they only have 3 (now 2) people allocated for all these applications??? Also, surely the government shutdown business would have nothing to do with this right?


----------



## bjch

I don't think they could possibly.. they can't work for the US government.

I agree. If we don't start seeing some approvals soon, it will become seriously worrying. I would just like it if they would update us and be more transparent about the process. If average times in D.C. are now 10 months, just say so.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Quite honestly I'm having a really, really bad day today. I feel like my heart is breaking, and I've spent most of the day on the verge of tears. I was so hoping we'd be there in time for Christmas, and given there are people waiting seven months still, I'm guessing we're looking at at least December before we get our visa... and then in all likelihood more time on top of that to have to go through the medical waiver process (at least a month or two). I just am so depressed at the thought of spending months more apart. We tried to do the right thing and not use an ETA to get over there and marry because we know that's not technically the way DIAC likes tourist visas to be used... and it feels very much like we're being punished for doing things the ethical way. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mishy

Aww CG *Big Hugs* We have all been there before and I wish there was something I could say to cheer you up!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks Mishy.  I really appreciate that. It's just such a helpless feeling... there's no amount of hard work and dedication and love we can put in to this process to change our chances. It's unnerving.


----------



## Mishy

I can't believe NOTHING has come out of Washington! It's heartbreaking but it's not hopeless! All we can do is hope they get their heads out of their *youknowwhat* and start processing visas. It's crazy that a supposed 'low risk' country has so many visas backed up! Has your Lawyer been able to get anything out of the Embassy?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No, they just got the standard 5-12 month boilerplate.


----------



## Mishy

I have written and re-written this post about 10 times lol I just cannot think of anything nice to say about these people!
I wonder how many relationships are being strained or broken because of their incompetence?


----------



## CollegeGirl

It may not necessarily be their incompetence, but the incompetence of the politicians voted in who insist on budget cuts to the point where they can't hire enough people to process all these applications. Doesn't make it any less frustrating, though.


----------



## Mishy

I should have aimed for an 11th re-write lol 
People = Politicians


----------



## Maggie-May24

(((Hugs))) CG. I know "hang in there" isn't much help, but unfortunately that's really all you can do. You've done everything you can (and knowing what I do about you, I'm sure you've done everything 100% correctly). Keep reminding yourself that it'll all be worth it in the end, once you have that visa approval and your plane tickets booked.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wish I were more sure that was going to happen, maggie-may. Hugs. Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Sprite

What discouraging news. Hopefully they'll get it together and add more personnel to DC. Hang in there everyone! I haven't sent my husbands in yet but will be adding to their pile next week :S

Mishy - I totally agree, for low risk country, this backlog shouldn't be this far backed up!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was hoping once I slept on it I'd wake up less down about it all... uh... nope.  I'm always positive and cheerful and optimistic.. I really hate this.


----------



## jjs6791

I wrote ML this morning to see if my medical was received. As before I received a prompt, polite and informative reply.


----------



## Mishy

Guys! I can't really believe it!!! 
Visa has been approved!!!


----------



## Sprite

That's wonderful news!! So, so excited and happy for you!  Come on Washington DC!! More please!



Mishy said:


> Guys! I can't really believe it!!!
> Visa has been approved!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Omg! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MISHY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mishy

I feel like such a b-word for talking smack all day and then they go and do a thing like this. 

I'm not positive but on Tuesday I wrote to the Minister to query why the applications are taking longer than the average processing time.

I want to believe they followed it up and now D.C is starting to get moving!

Thankyou to everybody on this forum. 

I haven't been a big poster but i have silently stalked alot of threads over the last 6 months and the support here is amazing!

I hope everybody starts getting their approvals soon! 

X


----------



## Sprite

I'd like to believe that too Mishy! Maybe we should all send the new minister a note about D.C?! Hopefully D.C. WILL start moving soon! Anxious and [email protected]!



Mishy said:


> I feel like such a b-word for talking smack all day and then they go and do a thing like this.
> 
> I'm not positive but on Tuesday I wrote to the Minister to query why the applications are taking longer than the average processing time.
> 
> I want to believe they followed it up and now D.C is starting to get moving!
> 
> Thankyou to everybody on this forum.
> 
> I haven't been a big poster but i have silently stalked alot of threads over the last 6 months and the support here is amazing!
> 
> I hope everybody starts getting their approvals soon!
> 
> X


----------



## cheesygarcia

Congrats Mishy!! At last an approval from RM!!


----------



## JustMarried2013

Congrats to you! What an awesome feeling!


----------



## bjch

Congrats Mishy.


----------



## warpedwoof

Hello everyone,

I've been a reader of the forum for a few months because I applied in August this year for a Partner Visa so that my Australian wife and I could move to Australia. I've essentially been a lurker -- except for an earlier question -- because I haven't had enough experience with the process to contribute to the wisdom already provided here. But I've tremendously valued the sensible forum information that helped me with my application and its presentation. My heart goes out to those of you like College Girl who've had to wait so long without news. It IS a terrible experience to live each day with your love and life in limbo.

We went through the long wait and an agonizing experience when my wife immigrated to the States on a fiance visa and sought her green card after we were married. Unfortunately, we were saddled with an incompetent immigration officer who didn't even know immigration law. His behavior necessitated the intervention of an immigration lawyer at considerable expense so that we could take the case to a supervisory level. It was only then that the green card was quickly approved, as it should have been in the first place.

So, it is with this in mind and heart that I will share that my 309/100 application was approved today for unconditional permanent residency by officer D.N. We're quite blown away that this happened in a little over a month. I was naturally expecting to wait at least 5 months like everyone else. 

Please have some hope that things are finally moving again in Washington. I'll be happy to answer questions if I can help.

Paul


----------



## CollegeGirl

Wow, that's amazing. Big congrats, warpedwoof. Sounds like you guys have already been through quite a process on the other side - I'm so glad you had an easier time on the Australian side. Best wishes for a happy life in Oz.


----------



## warpedwoof

thanks, College Girl. I'll be watching the forum in future. You'll be the first to receive my hearty congratulations when YOUR good news come through. There should be good karma in this for all the help you have provided over the months. I certainly am grateful.

Paul


----------



## CollegeGirl

As they say, from your lips to God's ear, Paul. Haha. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sprite

That's awesome news Paul! Congratulations to you! 

I am in the same situation, having gone through the whole immigration process myself when I came to the U.S. and now my husband will be doing it for Australia. Best wishes!


----------



## warpedwoof

Thank you very much, Sprite. Good fortune to you as well.

paul


----------



## cheesygarcia

Just sent an email to the general email and got a new autoreply... See last paragraph. If I don't hear back this week I will definitely give them a call! 

Partner applications lodged with the Washington office are currently taking
5 – 12 months to finalise.
You can assist in reducing processing time by completing FBI, policy and
medical checks before lodging your application and responding quickly to
any requests for additional information.

To check on the progress of an application lodged more than five months
ago, or to speak with an officer about your application please call our
team on: 613 216 7603


----------



## bjch

That's interesting.. definitely. The other user on here (lyddies) who was just asked to leave the country was asked to leave for five business days. So I think you should call them SOON about your application so that your husband still has five business days out of the country for them to finalise it.


----------



## cheesygarcia

Lucky my husband will be offshore until the 22nd. I'll give them until Thursday.  fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bjch

Good luck. I like the look of this new auto-responder!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I don't want to dash hopes, but I've seen similar autoresponders from other embassies posted before. What it translated to was just "If it's been less than five months, don't even think about bothering us." I hope I'm wrong though! PLEASE let us know what you find out Cheesy!!!!! My fingers and toes and eyes are crossed for you... makes it hard to type!


----------



## CollegeGirl

I think I'm going to wait until the 25th of this month and then ask my migration agent to nudge them again - to mention it's been six months now and that my police checks are expiring in November and to ask if I need to get those redone. It will really just be a pretext for HEY GUYS IT'S BEEN LONG ENOUGH but I'm hoping we might get a real answer... though it will probably be just "here's your denial - have a health waiver to fill out."


----------



## jjs6791

I walked by the embassy after dinner last night and gave best wishes to everyone still waiting.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, jjs.


----------



## willkrischur

Thought I'd let you all know that we have D.N. as a case officer, have had medicals and police checks requested, and some other paperwork, all of which will be provided in the next couple of days. We received an email from the case officer while we were on our honeymoon cruise in the West Caribbean, and sent a reply saying we will get the paperwork together ASAP.

Hopefully it's a good sign that the medical and police checks were requested.


----------



## bjch

When did you submit your initial application?


----------



## CollegeGirl

bjch said:


> When did you submit your initial application?


They submitted it Aug. 16, looks like.


----------



## willkrischur

Submitted 16th Sept, received 23rd Sept.

Wish the timeline would update in the signature (hint hint) ;-)


----------



## cheesygarcia

Granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

cheesygarcia said:


> Granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST GOT GOOSEBUMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm crying!

CONGRATS, Cheesy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

P.S. - I ran out of "!"s. There just aren't enough to express how excited I am for you!!!!!!


----------



## willkrischur

Congratulations Cheesy!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Thanks!!! Funny how I posted on here first before trying to call my husband lol he's not answering though hehe


----------



## CollegeGirl

cheesygarcia said:


> Thanks!!! Funny how I posted on here first before trying to call my husband lol he's not answering though hehe


There's a woman with her priorities straight, LOL!


----------



## bjch

Congrats cheesy. 

Did you go straight to the 100 like you expected?


----------



## cheesygarcia

bjch said:


> Congrats cheesy. Did you go straight to the 100 like you expected?


Yup we did get the 100!


----------



## bjch

cheesygarcia said:


> Yup we did get the 100!


Even better! So happy for you guys.. plus this gives the rest of us hope!


----------



## cheesygarcia

Thanks!!! I just wanted to share some details on our application in case anyone is in the same situation:

- I was the sponsor and I am a stay at home mum. We have been married for 6 years with 2 kids. Our second child was born in the US so instead of including the baby in the application, we applied for citizenship by descent.

- Since I have no income I got stat decs from my parents that they would support us in Australia while my husband is looking for a job. We included certified copies of my parents' identity docs, pay slips and evidence of their financial capability.

- We frontloaded my hubby's fbi and state plice checks. If I could do it all over again I would have submitted the application and other documents first instead of waiting for the fbi check to arrive. Front loading the police checks did not provide us with any advantage.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bjch

We were JUST saying the same thing about the police checks. If we hadn't waited, I think we'd be approved by now.


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations Cheesy! That's fantastic news!!! Great to see approvals coming out of Washington DC!


----------



## MrsMae

Woo hoo! Congrats! So excited for you.


----------



## JustMarried2013

Congrats Cheesy!!


----------



## HJB

cheesygarcia said:


> Just sent an email to the general email and got a new autoreply... See last paragraph. If I don't hear back this week I will definitely give them a call!
> 
> Partner applications lodged with the Washington office are currently taking
> 5 - 12 months to finalise.
> You can assist in reducing processing time by completing FBI, policy and
> medical checks before lodging your application and responding quickly to
> any requests for additional information.
> 
> To check on the progress of an application lodged more than five months
> ago, or to speak with an officer about your application please call our
> team on: 613 216 7603


Hi Cheesy, I see you were granted! I'm wondering if you ended up calling them to check on the status of your application before you were granted, or did it just end up coming after your emailed? I'm debating whether to call to check on the status on mine...applied 6 months ago with RM case officer.

Thanks!


----------



## Sprite

I've joined the club! Just sent my hubby's 309 Visa app. via UPS. Including police checks, but no medicals. I feel like we're on some kind of Lord of the Ringsesque quest!


----------



## pmwoodward

I just jumped for joy for you Cheesy!  Awesome awesome awesome news!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Kind of an off-topic question -

When (if) I get to move to Australia, I'll have student loans and a couple of credit cards to finish paying off here in the states. When I call the credit card companies to change my address, is it going to be a big deal that my new address is in another country? They're not going to suddenly demand I pay the whole thing off, are they? lol. This is just me being paranoid...  Anyone know?


----------



## Maggie-May24

CollegeGirl said:


> Kind of an off-topic question -
> 
> When (if) I get to move to Australia, I'll have student loans and a couple of credit cards to finish paying off here in the states. When I call the credit card companies to change my address, is it going to be a big deal that my new address is in another country? They're not going to suddenly demand I pay the whole thing off, are they? lol. This is just me being paranoid...  Anyone know?


I still have a credit card in Canada with a balance owing, and they didn't question my change of address so hopefully yours will be fine with it as well. I don't know about student loans though.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Whew, okay. I thought they'd freak out because once you move out of the country it would become much harder for them to collect if you were one of those types that just wanted to leave it behind.


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> Kind of an off-topic question -
> 
> When (if) I get to move to Australia, I'll have student loans and a couple of credit cards to finish paying off here in the states. When I call the credit card companies to change my address, is it going to be a big deal that my new address is in another country? They're not going to suddenly demand I pay the whole thing off, are they? lol. This is just me being paranoid...  Anyone know?


I had this issue when I moved from England to Australia and they are happy to let you change your address. They WANT to be able to track you down wherever you are


----------



## missmontie

CollegeGirl said:


> Kind of an off-topic question -
> 
> When (if) I get to move to Australia, I'll have student loans and a couple of credit cards to finish paying off here in the states. When I call the credit card companies to change my address, is it going to be a big deal that my new address is in another country? They're not going to suddenly demand I pay the whole thing off, are they? lol. This is just me being paranoid...  Anyone know?


Don't know how it works in the US, but I think for UK, the address needs to be in the UK (someone please correct me if I'm wrong), if that is the case can you use family / relatives address, set-up online banking & turn off paper bills, so you can see and manage it online from Oz?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## bjch

missmontie said:


> Don't know how it works in the US, but I think for UK, the address needs to be in the UK (someone please correct me if I'm wrong), if that is the case can you use family / relatives address, set-up online banking & turn off paper bills, so you can see and manage it online from Oz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


I had a UK credit card and successfully changed the address to both US and Australian addresses, whenever I moved, until it was paid off.


----------



## dg_aussie

cheesygarcia said:


> Granted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Grapejuice, CMcDerm, aususa, you all still waiting? Just checking in on the folks who have been waiting longer than us (besides bjch, who I already know is still waiting).


----------



## CMcDerm

Hello All,

I posted a reply on the other thread.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sorry for the duplicate question - wanted to make sure all three of you saw it.


----------



## lyddies

cheesygarcia said:


> No one replied to my email from three weeks ago.  We will email again next week when my husband is offshore, hopefully the reply we get is a grant already. It feels like it is never gonna happen!


I Highly recommend calling the Service Center (613) 216-7603 and ask them to please send a Direct Email to your Case Officer. It's really the only way to email them. Otherwise your email goes into a pile and they are answered in the order they appear. A direct email will go straight to your CO's inbox. It's the only way I got mine approved at all.


----------



## CollegeGirl

lyddies said:


> I Highly recommend calling the Service Center (613) 216-7603 and ask them to please send a Direct Email to your Case Officer. It's really the only way to email them. Otherwise your email goes into a pile and they are answered in the order they appear. A direct email will go straight to your CO's inbox. It's the only way I got mine approved at all.


Cheesy got granted while you were in Vanuatu, thankfully!


----------



## pmwoodward

After reading the phone numbers to call... its just the regular DIAC number right?
Its not a special hotline number?? We went to call just now and its the Canadian number like we have called every other time.
Did I miss something?


----------



## lyddies

pmwoodward said:


> After reading the phone numbers to call... its just the regular DIAC number right?
> Its not a special hotline number?? We went to call just now and its the Canadian number like we have called every other time.
> Did I miss something?


That is the regular number. The people in the Service Center can send a direct email on your behalf.


----------



## jjs6791

I received my grant today. Thank you again for all the help and I wish good luck to all


----------



## willkrischur

Congratulations JJS


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY! Another grant. DC is on a roll today!


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations JJS! Nice seeing more approvals coming out of DC.


----------



## pmwoodward

Wahooo Congrats JJS! Hopefully they will keep it them rolling out


----------



## pmwoodward

Just called DIAC and the gentleman told me that applications are taking 5-6 months to process and that we should have it soon. If we don't hear in 2 weeks he said to call back. 
So our fingers are crossed... and our toes


----------



## CollegeGirl

We'll be at six months (according to them) next week. Hoping that holds true for us. Getting SO nervous we're going to have to go through the Health Waiver process, which I just found out on another thread means another 6-12 MONTHS more waiting. I think I will lose my mind if I have to wait that long.  ...Or wait that long only to be denied.


----------



## aususa

Yes, still waiting on grant on application submitted on 3 April. .


----------



## CollegeGirl

Aw. I was so hoping you'd gotten granted.


----------



## Sprite

PMWoodward - that seems very encouraging! 

CG, praying you don't have to go the waiver route! With DC seemingly moving along again hopefully you and everyone else waiting 5-6 months will get theirs soon!


----------



## CollegeGirl

E-mailed my agent last week to verify what was said here about the Health Waiver and to ask if he really thought we'd for sure have to do it. Of course, there are never any certainties with DIAC so I wasn't surprised when he said he "couldn't predict it for sure." He did mention that he's seen some health waivers come through faster... one can only hope that it will for us if we have to go through that. 

I also e-mailed the agent he has working for him who's handling just the regular ol' PMV side of things to ask her if now would be a good time to follow up with DIAC since my state police checks expire next week and the FBI ones expire in a little over a month. We hit six months waiting (officially - they have my lodgegment date as 4/25, though they received it 4/18) on Friday.


----------



## bjch

Well, it's official. We're doing it the hard way! In 1.5 hours I get to see my partner after 10 months of being apart. In five days, it'll be 7 months since we lodged the visa.. so here's hoping for a message from our CO soon! (Especially since we just got rejected on an apartment lease on the basis of him not having a visa!)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sigh. So my agent didn't ask them what I asked her to. Instead she asked whether or not my visa "would be finalized" in the next month so that I wouldn't need to get my police checks done again. Not at all what I asked. 

So, naturally - no specific question = no specific answer from DIAC.

This was my CO's answer:



> I do appreciate that the applicant is eager to be reunited with her fiancé in Australia, however, we are currently experiencing growing demands. Once the application has been assessed, I will provide you with a status update. Please note that our current processing time is 5-12 months and her application was received on 25 April 2013.


I feel like I have just been beating my head against the wall. I'm so sad right now - no end in sight, no update, nothing. I'm starting to really feel like this just is not going to happen. Trying not to get too down... but it's hard.


----------



## krissaid

Dear Collegegirl, I share your sadness, frustration and banging your head into the brick wall. It is incomprehensible why this process needs to be this painful. I am trying hard to hang on to some hope, although many times I fill like you, that there is none. We don't have even processing times guidelines, as we passed even double the time they quoted us at the beginning. Nothing to guide us. I am always thinking that if DIAC would have found something not right with us they would have refused our application long time ago. Why they are playing this waiting game with us, I have no idea. Hang in there and have hope that love and justice will prevail. Sometimes I do admit, I am loosing faith in human society.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Sigh. So my agent didn't ask them what I asked her to. Instead she asked whether or not my visa "would be finalized" in the next month so that I wouldn't need to get my police checks done again. Not at all what I asked.
> 
> So, naturally - no specific question = no specific answer from DIAC.
> 
> This was my CO's answer:
> 
> I feel like I have just been beating my head against the wall. I'm so sad right now - no end in sight, no update, nothing. I'm starting to really feel like this just is not going to happen. Trying not to get too down... but it's hard.


Hugs CG! I really do hate those standard responses they give us! I work for Australian government and I know they have to follow procedures which have the standard responses but believe me it does not make it any easier!

It is also annoying having to wait on other government agencies - you the health check, us the ASIO clearance. I know there is nothing they can do but wait but it is still hard.

It is so hard being on the other end of the waiting and I understand why our clients get frustrated!

Hang in there CG hopefully your grant will be really soon.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks guys. If they would even TELL us that we're waiting on the health check, that would at least help. We don't even know that. They never told us my medicals were referred, even (though I've no doubt they were). If they were, though, they should have been done a month ago. I just want to know if I need to be worried that I'm looking at another year of waiting because of the waiver process. I feel like that's not too much to ask. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mish

They seem not to tell you much at all. I don't even know if my fiancee's medicals have come back or not. I just presume so since it has been 6 months. Maybe I should ask....

I think some embassy's keep their cards close to their chest - the one my fiancee applied at is the same!

The people that go through embassy's that tell them then have been determined genuine and they are just waiting on xyz are sooooo lucky .

We just have to keep giving them more evidence


----------



## Canegirl

CollegeGirl said:


> Sigh. So my agent didn't ask them what I asked her to. Instead she asked whether or not my visa "would be finalized" in the next month so that I wouldn't need to get my police checks done again. Not at all what I asked.
> 
> So, naturally - no specific question = no specific answer from DIAC.
> 
> This was my CO's answer:
> 
> I feel like I have just been beating my head against the wall. I'm so sad right now - no end in sight, no update, nothing. I'm starting to really feel like this just is not going to happen. Trying not to get too down... but it's hard.


If only they'd give you a slight update! Hang in there, I hope you get some positive news soon.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks guys. If they would even TELL us that we're waiting on the health check, that would at least help. We don't even know that. They never told us my medicals were referred, even (though I've no doubt they were). If they were, though, they should have been done a month ago. I just want to know if I need to be worried that I'm looking at another year of waiting because of the waiver process. I feel like that's not too much to ask. This is ridiculous.


That is terrible CG. I came back on to see how you were doing and was disappointed but not surprised to find it has been a bit as expected that they are making it hard for you guys 

I hope they don't make you wait more than you have to, it has been more than long enough already!!! We don't want you to get the record of the longest wait ever....

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

kttykat said:


> That is terrible CG. I came back on to see how you were doing and was disappointed but not surprised to find it has been a bit as expected that they are making it hard for you guys
> 
> I hope they don't make you wait more than you have to, it has been more than long enough already!!! We don't want you to get the record of the longest wait ever....
> 
> Kttykat


It's really ridiculous. I don't understand how it's so impossible for two people who love each other to be together. It's ridiculous. I was so sure we'd be together in time for our first Christmas in Oz together.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> It's really ridiculous. I don't understand how it's so impossible for two people who love each other to be together. It's ridiculous. I was so sure we'd be together in time for our first Christmas in Oz together.


The process would be a lot easier on people if they were at least more transparent about the process. Just keeping people in the dark as to the progress of their applications or lack thereof just makes the process twice as hard on applicants than it needs to be.

I know from our application, just not knowing made planning anything just so difficult. When you have to organize travel arrangements, living arrangements, work commitments etc, etc and have only a vague "could be 6 months could be years" for feedback from immigration, then guessing becomes the name of the game.

I hope they get their act together and grant your visa CG, sooner rather than later....

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks so much ktty. I hope so, too. I just found out my fiance may not be able to come for Christmas if they don't grant my visa in the next month and I'm just heartbroken. We can only afford for him to come out once - and it makes more sense for him to come out after my visa is granted and help me pack and move, and then for us to go back to AU together. I really don't want to spend Christmas apart.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks so much ktty. I hope so, too. I just found out my fiance may not be able to come for Christmas if they don't grant my visa in the next month and I'm just heartbroken. We can only afford for him to come out once - and it makes more sense for him to come out after my visa is granted and help me pack and move, and then for us to go back to AU together. I really don't want to spend Christmas apart.


Hugz CG. Don't you just hate money? I truly think it will be a hard time for us all around xmas and new years.

A story for you. Last year I visited my fiancee for xmas but had to leave on new years eve due to work. Every time a flight attendant said happy new years I started crying.

I think we all have to try and think of all the Christmas's and new years we will have together after this process is finished with.


----------



## Grapejuice

I just called the D.C. office today to ensure that they truly have everything they need from me. Since I spent 264 days in Australia in 2012, I am worried that they want a police check from Australia (they request a police check from countries in which you've lived a year or more).
I feel like this is a reasonable request, to know whether this may the opinion of my case officer to want one. Instead, the operator was so rude to me, leaving me shaking I am so angry. She sarcastically said, how many days are in a year? So no, you were not in the country for one year.

Why can't they answer my question asking how do I know that they aren't just waiting on information from me?

I'd like to complain, because they definitely don't treat you with respect, nor answer your questions, but the form requires that you give them your file reference number, and I'm not sure if that's a good idea.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I was so hoping when I saw you'd posted that you were posting to say you'd been granted. OMFG, I can't believe how rude that operator was to you.  I just can't believe this process.... I used to support it when I first started, but things just get worse and worse. I fully understand that they need to vet people and make sure they're legitimate. But the wait gets longer and longer, the cost gets higher and higher, and we go months without hearing a thing only to be condescended to, given "boilerplate" language or be outright told not to contact them again when we try to check on our visa's progress. I can understand being frustrated with a client if someone was calling you every day or even every week. But come on! When someone waits a month or more to contact you, the least you can do is give them an actual UPDATE, ANY actual information on where they are in the process. It's just beyond heartless. 

I don't blame the COs themselves, for the most part. They are one person short in the DC embassy (as far as I know, that's still true), they're overwhelmed with more and more applications, and it's about to get worse because it always does at the holidays. They don't have enough people to process the applications they have, and no control over whether or not they have the budget to hire more people. It has to be incredibly overwhelming and frustrating for them. The clients are unhappy because processing is taking so long, so they probably get fussed at all the time. It can't be a good position to be in. 

SOMETHING about the process has to change. Something at a level ABOVE where the COs actually are. I'm glad they're instituting an online system for partner visas (supposedly) this month. I'm hoping that will at least give us a tiny bit of info on where our applications are. Knowing our luck, it won't tell us anything of value. But I'm holding out hope.


----------



## Mish

So true CG! At the end of the day they are public servants ans they are here to serve us! I am a public servant myself and it is normal for our call centre to get enquiries even when we are still with in service standard.

Last night I noticed on my phone that the ATO has an app where you can track your tax refund. This got me thinking that DIBP should have something like that too! Would make case officers lives easier. Also a tracking tool for ASIO would be good too!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> So true CG! At the end of the day they are public servants ans they are here to serve us! I am a public servant myself and it is normal for our call centre to get enquiries even when we are still with in service standard.
> 
> Last night I noticed on my phone that the ATO has an app where you can track your tax refund. This got me thinking that DIBP should have something like that too! Would make case officers lives easier. Also a tracking tool for ASIO would be good too!


I'm a public servant, too, Mish. Maybe that's why we get along so well.  When our call center is getting too many calls about something, we look for other ways to get information to the public proactively in order to help stave off some of those calls. Like I said, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the new online system will at least allow SOME form of tracking... but who knows. If I could see that my medicals were complete and I was just waiting my turn in the queue, I'd stop contacting them. MORE information means LESS contacts for them to deal with. Sigh.


----------



## kttykat

The bottom line is, they can't report progress when there is none!

As shown by cases that do take a week or less to approve, once they actually look at an application it doesn't take that long at all to actually process a case file and make a decision. That was proved as far as I'm concerned in our case. 

When we applied they looked at the file to get our credit card details and charge our account the same day our application arrived in Washington, that was day one. 

A few weeks later after we called them, they finally acknowledged that we had applied, they sent us the name of our case officer but no way of directly contacting them. 

For months after that we were being told not to bother them until at least 4 months had past and that they would be looking/processing our file. 

Fast forward to over 5 months later and only a week before we were actually granted and they started asking questions like "had we done the Medicals yet?" & "did we submit a police check?" which we had front loaded! Obviously they hadn't even looked at the file at that point!! (these were questions from the same case officer named in the initial acknowledgement months before).

The reality would appear to be that your file will sit in a dusty pile along with many other applications for months to years, until they have some reason to pull your file from the pile and actually look at it. In our case the spark to look at our file was only because of my need to travel to NZ to renew my ETA and my request to please consider granting whilst I was out of the country that sparked their interest and so they actually looked at our file, when they finally looked at it, they granted it.

Processing a file before they "look at it" means allowing it to collect a thick layer of dust....

Kttykat


----------



## chicken999

I think u are correct . My client who is a co at diac brissie came into see me this week about her new house purchase. She has told me before quite frankly that the files normally sit there for about six months before they have tme to work on them. She used to work in Berlin office nd same thing applied there. She is one who said don't write to co unless it is a genuine reason and even then not more than once every 4 months or so as "they don't like it" and the last thing u want to do is piss off ur co.

On a side note I have 2 diac brissie clients and they received super service from me as u can imagine I wanted them to be happy with the job I did for them. Last time I saw this diac lady was about 8 months ago and I asked her then was there anything she could do to help me or did she know anyone in diac Kenya she could talk to about what happened to us. Of course she said no she couldn't help. But she did give me lots of advice some of which I ignored (ie she told me not to drown them in evidence)

However when she came into see me this week after not hearing from her for about 8 months it was like she was my long lost best friend. I went to shake her hand but instead she enveloped me in a massive hug and kisses and told me she was so happy kobo was finally here. Last time I saw her she was friendly but we had never hugged or kissed.

Later on I mentioned to her how surprised I was that our second visa took only 9 months and I was wondering if perhaps someone had intervened on my behalf. She got a funny look on her face and said on no I'm sure it was just that the case officer saw the mountain of evidence u lodged with them and that's why they waived ur interview and processed it so quickly. I let it go but later on I was thinking I never told her we lodged 7.5kg of evidence so how did she know that. And also the way she hugged me it was like she felt she knew me really well. I can't help but think somehow she might have seen our 20 typed page stat dec detailing everything that happened to us including our abysmal treatment by diac and how we handled the rejection.

Maybe I will never know if she intervened for us I would like to think she did or maybe it was just as she said that the Kenya co did feel sorry for what happened to us. Either way I think it's nice to know that co / s do have a heart and can feel our pain.


----------



## Mish

Interesting. I would not think she intervened and that is due to conflict of interest. If she had and someone found out her job would be on the line as she would be in breach of the APS values. It was probably the Kenyan officer and also that most of the security check was done previously. 

One thing I know is that our file was looked at before 4ish months because that is when my fiancee had his interview and the case officer asked some things she could only have gotten from reading our file.


----------



## chicken999

I no definitely she could not intervene 'officially ' but I also no somethings happen off the record. I.e my friends lodged pmv visa one month after ours using same lawyer and also in Malaysia. Everything was much the same as ours but evidence was much less strong as they had been together only 4 months when they applied. The woman was my fiend and the guy was kobo's best friend and we introduced them . The woman had a previous spouse from Africa visa granted but sadly he died after one year in oz. my friend knew her co from then and she had now been promoted to senior officer. The senior officer also happened to be one who wrote our decline letter.so after we we were declined my friend rang up the co now senior processing officer and told her she was worried about her own visa after what happened to us. The spo went and got her file which turned out to be on her desk and was also just waiting her signature on a letter. The spo told my friend not to worry she remembered her well and also remembered the dead husband of my friend well. This was around 11 month mark. Her co had told her he needed no other info and she hadn't heard anything for over 5 months. But suddenly after her phone call to the spo she starts getting requests for all these other docs ie single cert for the guy and passport stuff for the kid various other docs. A about a month after they provided them with this stuff they approved their visa. Good for my friend yes but it made me furious that they had refused us when our applications were very similar but ours was clearly stronger (we had been together 3 years at this point and they had been together just 14 months). So I think sometimes yes interventions happen 'off the record' 

By file sitting there for six months I meant after medicals and interview which normally happens earlier on .. But this could just be true for Berlin and Brisbane and Malaysia.

I know this is totally off topic sorry for putting this is wrong thread just thought it was interesting


----------



## Mish

Oh very interesting indeed. DIAC do seem to have their own rules. Where I work we can't even access the file if we know the person.

I am not surprises you were pissed, I would be too.

I know they say to only email the case officer every few months ... well we have emailed more than that oops. But in our defence it is to provide additional evidence


----------



## chicken999

I think it's fine to email with evidence. I imagine what pisses them off is when someone keeps writing to say "when is our visa coming"


----------



## CollegeGirl

chicken999 said:


> I think it's fine to email with evidence. I imagine what pisses them off is when someone keeps writing to say "when is our visa coming"


Which is why I'm so irked that both times our agent has taken a specific question I wanted to ask and turned it into "When will our client's visa be finalized?" But anyway... Sigh.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Losing my miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind waiting on this grant! Sorry, just needed to whine to people who understand!


----------



## willkrischur

CollegeGirl said:


> Losing my miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiind waiting on this grant! Sorry, just needed to whine to people who understand!


We understand all too well. Interesting thing was that we did not receive any sort of notification that the visa had been granted...! The last communication from DN was to say that the final medical check had been received. The visa was granted on the same day.

The only way we found out was by applying for an ETA. I'd not necessarily suggest lodging a dummy application, as I believe that the system only checks for pre-existing visas once the "Go" button has been clicked. So if there is not a current visa, you'd get charged and issued with an ETA...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, no, definitely not going to do that as we may need the ETA if we don't get the PMV soon. I wonder when you'll get the "grant" email. I'm so glad you found out, either way!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Hey guys!

GOOD NEWS: CO called fiance today and said if we like, we could switch our PMV over to de facto, she said it would save us money and paperwork in the long run. She said she would figure out the cost differences and let us know, she just needs our consent. (is this good news?? she made it sound like it wouldn't add extra time onto our application so I'm hoping this is good news)

BAD NEWS: They (or we) lost the FBI records and OF COURSE as luck would have it it was the ONLY document we didn't scan/copy....I'm going to go home and have another look again (fiance was doing the looking while I'm at work) and hopefully my lady eyes will see something he didn't see. Wish me luck because that's another 6 weeks tacked onto our application.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That is really good news, actually! She's saying you sent her such great evidence that she thinks you're actually a de facto couple rather than just engaged- which means you won't have to go through the process of applying for another visa (the 820) later, after you've married. (Just curious - have you guys lived together?) Also, you'll now be able to marry on your own timetable rather than having to do so in a set time period (or, actually, you wouldn't even have to marry if you didn't want to... but since you applied for the PMV I'm assuming you wanted to.  You'll also qualify for permanent residency earlier, and you'll be eligible for benefits like medicare right away. CONGRATS!

Re: the bad news - sorry.  I didn't scan mine either because they've always said they only accept hard copies. I bet that might be changing now that the whole application system is going to be available online later this month and documents will be uploaded instead of sent in.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also - was it actually ML that you talked to? I'm so jealous. LOL.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

YES! it was ML! Fiance said she was really nice and really willing to help us, she even said she would research what needs to be done to change over to a de facto visa.

Okay, so I did some digging and WE are the ones who lost the FBI form...  we are stupid. Hopefully I can find it when I get home today. Crossing my fingers its in our house and did not accidentally get thrown out (!!!!!)


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

She didn't clarify if changing would delay our process but common sense would assume it would not...right?? Otherwise she wouldn't have offered. I hope I'm right...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yes, there's no reason it would. Sounds like she's already assessed your case for the most part.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

I didn't personally speak to her but fiance was very excited so maybe?

Have you heard anything new about your app CollegeGirl?


----------



## CollegeGirl

No. No news. Next week I'll hit seven months waiting.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

It will be worth it in the end, but not knowing is the worst. Maybe 7 will be your lucky number.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I hope so.  Thanks for the well-wishes.


----------



## SonyafromAus

*8 months and counting...*

Hello, I'm new to this forum. Was hoping to share our experience, and maybe get some advice?

I'm an Australian citizen, married to my US husband since 2004. We've been living in the US since 2005. No children (2 cute dogs though!).

We applied for his 309 March 5th, case officer M. L was assigned April 10th. Medical was completed May 7th, and police clearance and FBI reports completed and submitted May 20th and June 11th.

And since then...nothing!

My husband has been calling the general information line every couple of weeks to check on the status of his application, and the only thing he has been told is that they have received everything they require and that they will be in contact (but the process can take up to 12 months).

What do you all think, should we be worried?! It seems like some people are receiving their visas after only a month or so? Has anyone else been waiting 8 months like us?

I finally bit the bullet last week... Bought myself a ticket home early December and booked our two dogs in for quarantine before they close for Christmas. My mother is elderly and disabled and in and out of hospital and my father is struggling to care for her. And after the recent bushfires, I just didn't want to wait any longer... My husband will stay here and work 'til his visa comes through I suppose...

I'm having second thoughts though. Before I was thinking, surely the visa will come through any day... Now I'm seriously worried we'll be spending the holidays apart :-(

Does anyone have any advice for us please? We have been thinking we should try to contact our case officer directly, but are worried doing so would only slow things down further. Or that maybe it would annoy her and our file would wind up on the bottom of the pile?

Most of all, I'd really like to know if anyone else has been waiting this long?

Trying not to get depressed about it all, but it's hard.

Thanks so much
Sonya


----------



## bjch

SonyafromAus said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. Was hoping to share our experience, and maybe get some advice?
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen, married to my US husband since 2004. We've been living in the US since 2005. No children (2 cute dogs though!).
> 
> We applied for his 309 March 5th, case officer M. L. was assigned April 10th. Medical was completed May 7th, and police clearance and FBI reports completed and submitted May 20th and June 11th.
> 
> And since then...nothing!
> 
> My husband has been calling the general information line every couple of weeks to check on the status of his application, and the only thing he has been told is that they have received everything they require and that they will be in contact (but the process can take up to 12 months).
> 
> What do you all think, should we be worried?! It seems like some people are receiving their visas after only a month or so? Has anyone else been waiting 8 months like us?
> 
> I finally bit the bullet last week... Bought myself a ticket home early December and booked our two dogs in for quarantine before they close for Christmas. My mother is elderly and disabled and in and out of hospital and my father is struggling to care for her. And after the recent bushfires, I just didn't want to wait any longer... My husband will stay here and work 'til his visa comes through I suppose...
> 
> I'm having second thoughts though. Before I was thinking, surely the visa will come through any day... Now I'm seriously worried we'll be spending the holidays apart :-(
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for us please? We have been thinking we should try to contact our case officer directly, but are worried doing so would only slow things down further. Or that maybe it would annoy her and our file would wind up on the bottom of the pile?
> 
> Most of all, I'd really like to know if anyone else has been waiting this long?
> 
> Trying not to get depressed about it all, but it's hard.
> 
> Thanks so much
> Sonya


You are about two weeks ahead of us, and we're still waiting. We had ML too (you should edit your post to include only the initials of your CO.. that is the practice around here for privacy) and we have been switched to RM. Unfortunately it seems there is not a lot to do but wait. I would _guess_ that you will be good to go by Christmas, but nothing seems certain anymore.


----------



## kttykat

Hi guys. I edited both your posts to remove the case officers name. I had ML too. She was good but a bit slow IMHO.

Kttykat


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

We have ML too but our process has just started in comparison to you guys, so we'll let you know how it goes


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Sonya. Welcome to the boards, though I'm sorry you found us under such depressing circumstances.  Processing times in the DC office have just blown up exponentially this year. We don't know for sure why. Could be the government regime change in Australia, and someone in the know told me he thought they were having personnel issues in DC. Who knows. Either way, you're not our only member waiting 8 months already - Grapejuice has been waiting 8 months as well. We also have a few other folks well into seven months, and a couple of us will hit seven months next week. And if these are just the people on this forum... imagine how many others are out there who aren't on here. My bet is you are far from alone. If you want to see how long people on this forum have been waiting, you can check out the list I update regularly here.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Honestly, I think it's awful that they're allowed to say "The process can take five to twelve months" when they know full and well that as of earlier this year it was taking 5-6, and that the 12 month figure on DIAC's website is supposed to refer to high-risk countries, which the US is definitely NOT, while the FIVE month figure is supposed to apply to low risk countries like the US. It's different if there's something that slows down your application, like if you didn't do medicals until a few months in, and then your medicals got referred. That can delay things a bit. But for those of you with no complicating factors, or for those of us who KNEW we'd have medical issues and so made sure to do our medicals early, it just doesn't make sense to be waiting this long.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sonya, would you mind if I added you to the list of waiting people? Thanks.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Fiance just forwarded this email from CO to me

_"Dear Mr poopdoodle.

The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a Prospective marriage visa.

Please forward all the items listed to this office prior to 28 days after this letter, if you are unable to provide the requested information by this time please contact your case officer via this email address.

Please provide a copy of your FBI clearance

Please confirm which subclass you would like to apply for S/c 300 (Prospective marriage visa) or S/c 309 (Partner visa). Since you qualify for a partner visa under defacto grounds, please confirm if you would like me to process your application under defacto grounds or if you would like me to process this as a prospective marriage visa

Booklet one on page 8: describes the process of S/c 300 or S/c 309. Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300)
The price for the Prospective marriage visa and the Partner visa is the same. So there will be no additional cost if you would like me to change your prospective marriage visa to a Partner visa.

Kind Regards,

ML
Immigration Officer"_

do you think this means they're close to processing it??


----------



## CollegeGirl

It could mean they're close to finishing it, or it could not mean that and it could be months more... no way to know for sure.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

hm...we paid $2680 (AUD) for the PMV back in August. According to this http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf (page 25 of 39) the cost is the same (the price is higher because of the price adjustment but its the same).

Anyway, we'll just follow her lead.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, you're right - thanks. I was thinking of the 820 (onshore). When you go from the PMV to the 820, you pay an additional fee that brings the cost to exactly what the cost is when people apply directly to the 820. Editing my above post so that others won't get wrong info.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

The fees are out of control crazy! I cant believe it increased $400 in 3 months


----------



## kttykat

princess_poopdoodle said:


> The fees are out of control crazy! I cant believe it increased $400 in 3 months


Given that your CO seems to have "approved" of you getting a 309 instead of a 300 based on your application, if it were me, I would go with the 309!! Save yourself the extra fees and hassle and just get the 309 and marry where ever and when ever it suits you guys later 

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat

P.S.

When ML was asking us questions like that, we were a couple of weeks away from getting our visa FYI  so good luck!! (We had already submitted our FBI check months before she asked us if we had submitted it!)

Kttykat


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

Yeap we are going with the 309!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

kttykat said:


> P.S.
> 
> When ML was asking us questions like that, we were a couple of weeks away from getting our visa FYI  so good luck!! (We had already submitted our FBI check months before she asked us if we had submitted it!)
> 
> Kttykat


hahaha the FBI forms we had COMPLETELY forgotten about so we only just submitted today even though it was sitting on fiance's desk for X months  our fault...


----------



## kttykat

princess_poopdoodle said:


> hahaha the FBI forms we had COMPLETELY forgotten about so we only just submitted today even though it was sitting on fiance's desk for X months  our fault...




Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

I am so happy for you, princess, and I do hope you get yours soon, but I do have to admit that for every person who gets theirs at like 2 or 3 months it makes me want to bang my head against a desk and cry. I just don't understand where the fairness is in all this.


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

CollegeGirl: I'm really excited at the prospect of this being over soon but at the same time I know there are people who are waiting SO LONG I can't help but feel bad  I really really hope yours gets approved soon. My fingers are always crossed for you

KttyKat: that face is right...and actually we were freaking out yesterday because we thought we LOST it or accidentally threw it out!!! THANK GOD that didn't happen though...


----------



## bjch

CollegeGirl said:


> I am so happy for you, princess, and I do hope you get yours soon, but I do have to admit that for every person who gets theirs at like 2 or 3 months it makes me want to bang my head against a desk and cry. I just don't understand where the fairness is in all this.


I totally agree and honestly I don't see how they can justify it. If they actually processed in order, I believe everyone would hover around the 5 month mark. But to be telling someone who has waited 8 months that the wait is "5-12" months when they KNOW they are processing people in 1-3 months is ridiculously unfair.


----------



## SonyafromAus

*Thanks so much for your replies (and edits!), everyone!*

Although I'm sorry to hear there are other people who've been waiting as long as we have, it's a relief to know we aren't the only ones at or near the 8 month mark. I was beginning to get paranoid and think we'd made some major mistake on our application or something (even though I checked it like a thousand times)!

Please go ahead and add our details to the list, it might help someone else feel better about the wait!

Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not it's a good idea to attempt to contact your case officer? Does it help or does it just slow things down? Any ideas?

Thanks so much!
Sonya


----------



## bjch

I think we'd all agree that if you have a legitimate question, it is fine to ask, but not if you just want to say "What's the hold up?" With that said, you can "create" a legitimate question by, say, being naive about a particular thing. For instance, since you have booked a ticket for December, you could innocently ask your CO what would need to happen if your husband wanted to accompany you? I know that's not your plan, but your CO isn't to know that, and that gets some communication going and hopefully might get her to look at your file.


----------



## CollegeGirl

SonyafromAus said:


> Although I'm sorry to hear there are other people who've been waiting as long as we have, it's a relief to know we aren't the only ones at or near the 8 month mark. I was beginning to get paranoid and think we'd made some major mistake on our application or something (even though I checked it like a thousand times)!
> 
> Please go ahead and add our details to the list, it might help someone else feel better about the wait!
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not it's a good idea to attempt to contact your case officer? Does it help or does it just slow things down? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Sonya


Thanks for letting me add you, Sonya - I did so.  I'm glad knowing you're not alone made you feel at least a little better. I agree with bjch - if you can come up with a legit question to ask, I would definitely try that.


----------



## Grapejuice

CollegeGirl said:


> Honestly, I think it's awful that they're allowed to say "The process can take five to twelve months" when they know full and well that as of earlier this year it was taking 5-6, and that the 12 month figure on DIAC's website is supposed to refer to high-risk countries, which the US is definitely NOT, while the FIVE month figure is supposed to apply to low risk countries like the US. It's different if there's something that slows down your application, like if you didn't do medicals until a few months in, and then your medicals got referred. That can delay things a bit. But for those of you with no complicating factors, or for those of us who KNEW we'd have medical issues and so made sure to do our medicals early, it just doesn't make sense to be waiting this long.


This is my number one pet peeve right now!!! Why in the world do they even have this stupid low risk, high risk chart, if it is not accurate in the least! And I know they've updated their website!! I molded my entire life around getting the visa around the 5 month mark. I feel as though if I was told 5-12 months in the beginning, I would have planned better and not been so miserable these last three months.


----------



## bjch

Amen. We allowed 5 months based on the chart too.. Now we're bordering on 8 months, a LOT of things have had to change/be put on hold for us. It sucks.


----------



## Grapejuice

Well, after a lot of thought, I've decided to go to Australia on an ETA. I already have holidays pre-paid and booked for December and January, and I'm tired of waiting to be a part of my other life!

I booked tickets last night to leave the US Dec. 3, and emailed my case officer this morning. Here's to hoping she decides to look at/approve my visa before I leave.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Every time I see you post my heart jumps into my throat because I'm so hoping you're posting to say you've been granted! I really, really hope your CO comes through!


----------



## kttykat

Grapejuice said:


> Well, after a lot of thought, I've decided to go to Australia on an ETA. I already have holidays pre-paid and booked for December and January, and I'm tired of waiting to be a part of my other life!
> 
> I booked tickets last night to leave the US Dec. 3, and emailed my case officer this morning. Here's to hoping she decides to look at/approve my visa before I leave.


Well hopefully that will inspire them to grant your visa before you go.

Kttykat


----------



## SonyafromAus

Good luck Grapejuice, I hope it comes soon! 

No word on my husband's visa yet; 8 months, one week and counting! We decided to wait another week or so before contacting our CO in the hopes that it would come through. But it's now one month 'til I fly out and we were really hoping we would be going together… Flights in December are getting so expensive already, I worry if we don't get the visa in the next few days we won't be able to afford to fly him out 'til after the holidays :-(. Will have to write tomorrow night, can't wait any longer…I'm so nervous though :-( We don't have direct contact details for CO, if we send an email to the general address, will it be forwarded, does anyone know? Thanks so much.


----------



## kttykat

Grapejuice said:


> This is my number one pet peeve right now!!! Why in the world do they even have this stupid low risk, high risk chart, if it is not accurate in the least! And I know they've updated their website!! I molded my entire life around getting the visa around the 5 month mark. I feel as though if I was told 5-12 months in the beginning, I would have planned better and not been so miserable these last three months.


When I got my acknowledgement email back in October last year 2012 It stated there:

PROCESSING TIME

The average processing time for a partner visa application at this office
is currently five to twelve months from the date of lodgement. However, the
actual processing time of your application will depend on the circumstances
of your case. 

So I knew in our case, right from the beginning I was told that it could take 5 to *12* months. Didn't they tell you the same thing when they acknowledged your initial application?

I also knew from reading this forum before I applied that 5 months was likely the best case scenario.

That said, I hope they do grant your visa before you leave. We asked when we were leaving the USA (January 2012) and they just ignored us more or less. We asked again at the 5 month mark and they were agreeable to the idea and granted the visa while I was in New Zealand for a couple of days in order to renew my ETA (which was superseded by the grant of the 309).

Kttykat


----------



## Grapejuice

SonyafromAus said:


> Good luck Grapejuice, I hope it comes soon!
> 
> No word on my husband's visa yet; 8 months, one week and counting! We decided to wait another week or so before contacting our CO in the hopes that it would come through. But it's now one month 'til I fly out and we were really hoping we would be going together&#8230; Flights in December are getting so expensive already, I worry if we don't get the visa in the next few days we won't be able to afford to fly him out 'til after the holidays :-(. Will have to write tomorrow night, can't wait any longer&#8230;I'm so nervous though :-( We don't have direct contact details for CO, if we send an email to the general address, will it be forwarded, does anyone know? Thanks so much.


By general email, do you mean the form on the website, or the immigration email? When I called the center to ask them, they gave me the email that I had originally received the grant acknowledgement letter from. I bet someone reads through those, then it gets passed on to my CO.

Holiday flights are expensive! That was a main reason I didn't wait longer


----------



## CollegeGirl

SonyafromAus said:


> Good luck Grapejuice, I hope it comes soon!
> 
> No word on my husband's visa yet; 8 months, one week and counting! We decided to wait another week or so before contacting our CO in the hopes that it would come through. But it's now one month 'til I fly out and we were really hoping we would be going together&#8230; Flights in December are getting so expensive already, I worry if we don't get the visa in the next few days we won't be able to afford to fly him out 'til after the holidays :-(. Will have to write tomorrow night, can't wait any longer&#8230;I'm so nervous though :-( We don't have direct contact details for CO, if we send an email to the general address, will it be forwarded, does anyone know? Thanks so much.


[email protected] is the format all of their email addresses are in. So switch in your CO's first and last name and you've got their email address.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> [email protected] is the format all of their email addresses are in. So switch in your CO's first and last name and you've got their email address.


 We are telling people about this now??? Immigration might not be happy about the extra email, they don't give out the CO email easily.

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

It was posted here previously... how do you think I found out about it?  I mean, it's not exactly secret rocket science. That's how the majority of government e-mail addresses (and many corporate company addresses) operate - [email protected]. You get the domain name when they send you an acknowledgment e-mail. Anyone moderately computer savvy could figure it out.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> It was posted here previously... how do you think I found out about it? I mean, it's not exactly secret rocket science. That's how the majority of government e-mail addresses operate.


Just remember there is one exception to the email address. If there are multiple people within dfat that have the same name then the email address will be different.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Right, of course. But it seems to work for all the US folks at least.


----------



## pmwoodward

Ahhhhh we have hit 6 months and 1 week waiting now!
Our patience is being tested for sure now 
I see some new faces here, so welcome and I hope your visas arrive very soon.
My husband is heading to NZ in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed we have a visa grant when he is visiting over there!!!
Talk about putting ones life on hold - I am sure you all know what I mean.
Hows things your way CG?? Any news yet?


----------



## CollegeGirl

You guys would be the third to know if there were any news to share... sigh. I want to see the folks waiting longer than I have granted first, though. 8 months is even more ridiculous than the 7 I've been waiting.


----------



## CollegeGirl

No PMV granted yet, but I'mmmm going to Australlllllia!  We really wanted to be together for Christmas, so, with our agent's blessing, I applied for and got an ETA today.  We're hoping maybe by the time I have to go offshore at the end of the three-month ETA stint they'll be ready to let us know where our application stands (or maybe even let us know before I go over... that would be ah-maaaaa-zing. ).


----------



## CollegeGirl

We're still concerned about the health waiver process, of course, and potential denial - but we'll be facing that regardless of where in the world I am and we'd rather be together!


----------



## cheesygarcia

That's great, CG! I hope it gets approved before you leave! When are you planning to advise RM?


----------



## CollegeGirl

Once we've set the date and bought the tickets. We're aiming for Christmas (he'd spend a week here with me and my folks, then we'd spend a week with his folks in AZ, then we'd head to Sydney), but if he can't get work coverage it'd be the first two weeks in January.


----------



## willkrischur

Grats CG, it's better to be together waiting than apart. Hope it all works out well for you and soon.


----------



## pmwoodward

I just got butterflies for you CG! I am so delighted to hear you are coming to Australia for Christmas - sooo very happy for you 
My husband is off to NZ in a couple of weeks to do some LOTR sightseeing! I am praying his visa is granted while he is visiting


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> No PMV granted yet, but I'mmmm going to Australlllllia!  We really wanted to be together for Christmas, so, with our agent's blessing, I applied for and got an ETA today.  We're hoping maybe by the time I have to go offshore at the end of the three-month ETA stint they'll be ready to let us know where our application stands (or maybe even let us know before I go over... that would be ah-maaaaa-zing. ).


Glad to hear you are going to get to be together soon. I hope they do sort it all out and grant the visa soon.

Kttykat


----------



## chicken999

Fantastic news cg so happy for u is this first visit to oz?


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> No PMV granted yet, but I'mmmm going to Australlllllia!  We really wanted to be together for Christmas, so, with our agent's blessing, I applied for and got an ETA today.  We're hoping maybe by the time I have to go offshore at the end of the three-month ETA stint they'll be ready to let us know where our application stands (or maybe even let us know before I go over... that would be ah-maaaaa-zing. ).


WOO HOO!! Good news you get to be together for xmas and new years. So happy for you  (but secretly jealous)


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yep, chicken - my first time ever in Oz.   

I'm sorry, Mish.  I wish you guys could do the same. 

We're still worried that at some point we'll have to be apart again, but better some of the time than all of the time!


----------



## chicken999

Fantastic! U are going to love it cg, don't even think about the visa just enjoy every minute together here and Sydney fir Chrissie, so romantic


----------



## CollegeGirl

Actually, darling fiance is trying to get Christmas week off work - he's trying to get off Dec. 21-Jan. 6. The plan would be to spend Christmas here with me and my family. He'd help me pack/get things out the door. Then we'll fly together to his parents' house in Arizona, spend a week there, then fly into Sydney from there. So we won't be in Sydney for Christmas, technically - but we will be together!!!!


----------



## princess_poopdoodle

yay that is great news! You must be so excited!!


----------



## Maggie-May24

How exciting! Enjoy another Christmas with snow (I still haven't gotten used to no snow and daylight until 9:30 - it's so late by the time you can see Christmas lights!), and with your fiancee. And hopefully DIBP will give you a Christmas present too


----------



## CollegeGirl

It's sort of more anti-climactic not being able to say "Hey, I GOT MY VISA!" to everyone who asks. Instead it's "Well, no, I didn't get it, but I have a tourist visa!" Haha. Takes the wind out of the sails a bit.  But whatever, we'll get to be together, and that's all I care about!

And maggie - we're not lucky enough to get snow here on Christmas most years, lol. I live too far south. I think we've gotten it on Christmas maybe twice during my lifetime, lol.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, chicken - my first time ever in Oz.
> 
> I'm sorry, Mish.  I wish you guys could do the same.
> 
> We're still worried that at some point we'll have to be apart again, but better some of the time than all of the time!


WOW, I didn't realize that you had never visited Australia.... You will find it a bit different!!

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's what I'm hoping, Ktty.  I've lived abroad before previously, so I know what it's like to live out of the US, at least. I loved it most of the time.


----------



## tulauras

This is so exciting!! I really hope that you love our country


----------



## Sprite

CollegeGirl said:


> No PMV granted yet, but I'mmmm going to Australlllllia!  We really wanted to be together for Christmas, so, with our agent's blessing, I applied for and got an ETA today.  We're hoping maybe by the time I have to go offshore at the end of the three-month ETA stint they'll be ready to let us know where our application stands (or maybe even let us know before I go over... that would be ah-maaaaa-zing. ).


How exciting for you CG! It's great to hear that you and your fiancé are going to be able to spend Christmas together! Enjoy it! And hopefully you'll get some good news about your visa sooN!


----------



## Grapejuice

Congratulations. CG! I have the same worries about being apart again, but it will be so worth it to see our loved one again so soon


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh, just saw this. I just told you on the timeline thread that I'm going over on an ETA, lol. Guess you know.  Haha.


----------



## dplunkd

kttykat said:


> Nb. Updated version:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw_aJHOQKMLQRU5wS1h4SUg5SUk/edit?pli=1
> 
> Bradster did a great job on creating a timeline for Washington DC but is either too lazy or too shy to post a thread himself so I am doing it for him
> 
> Hope you don't mind Brad.... good job btw....
> 
> Kttykat


Hi Kittkat,
I clicked on the google link to request access to the timeline, but I don't have access to it in google docs. Do I need to do something else?
Thank you


----------



## kit

Hi, I've been a lurker here for some time - 
I'm the Australian resident part of our application , we applied in early May so we've been waiting some time
I was wondering if anyone could let me know how to email RM directly as something has come up and we need to get in contact - and not through the generic mob 

all we have is her last name, which starts with M - so I'm assuming it is RM 

(I cant send private messages yet or I would have asked via a pm )

Also , if you come n a tourist visa and leave the country for your PMV to be granted how long would you need to be out of the country for ?

Lastly , thanks for all your posts in this forum , it has kept us from being paranoid knowing we aren't the only ones waiting over 5 mths


----------



## bjch

kit said:


> Hi, I've been a lurker here for some time -
> I'm the Australian resident part of our application , we applied in early May so we've been waiting some time
> I was wondering if anyone could let me know how to email RM directly as something has come up and we need to get in contact - and not through the generic mob
> 
> all we have is her last name, which starts with M - so I'm assuming it is RM
> 
> (I cant send private messages yet or I would have asked via a pm )
> 
> Also , if you come n a tourist visa and leave the country for your PMV to be granted how long would you need to be out of the country for ?
> 
> Lastly , thanks for all your posts in this forum , it has kept us from being paranoid knowing we aren't the only ones waiting over 5 mths


Unfortunately it is the unofficial policy around here not to post the names of COs on the boards, so until you can send/receive a PM no one will be able to help you. Once you are able, send me a PM and I can give you a way to contact RM.


----------



## kit

bjch said:


> Unfortunately it is the unofficial policy around here not to post the names of COs on the boards, so until you can send/receive a PM no one will be able to help you. Once you are able, send me a PM and I can give you a way to contact RM.


Thanks bjch - I hadn't realised that I couldn't receive as well as send pm's

I'll go post another 3 times or so and be right back


----------



## SonyafromAus

Wrote to our CO a week ago - explained that the situation with my parents is becoming urgent, that I purchased tickets for myself and the dogs for early December, and that I was really hoping my husband would be coming with us!

No reply yet, so I don't think we'll be celebrating Christmas as a family :-(

8 months three weeks and counting :-(

Anybody else had better luck than us? 

I just don't understand why nobody can tell us anything. We've been married since 2004! We've been calling since May and all we've been told is that they have everything they need from us and they'll be in contact… Now it's 6 months later :-(

Ah well, what to do. Anybody having better luck than us? 

Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Sonya - I'd suggest checking out this post: http://www.australiaforum.com/154673-post1.html

What you'll see is that no one waiting a "normal" amount of time (i.e., 4 months or over) has been granted since October 9. Everyone else granted has been around 3 months waiting or under. No one has any idea how or why these people are flying through while the rest of us are waiting. My only guess is that maybe all of us long-term waiters had our medicals referred and it's just that some of us aren't aware of it. Who knows.


----------



## SonyafromAus

Thanks CollegeGirl, will check out the post. Although, I'm inclined to think that couldn't be the problem in our case, since my husband is in excellent health and the panel physician (who was very nice) told my husband everything looked good. Of course, something may have shown up in the blood tests or whatever, but he'd only recently had a bunch of blood tests for his physical and also for life insurance, and they all came back clear. So who knows? 

Hopefully we'll hear something soon? 

Thanks again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I hope so, Sonya! You guys have been waiting long enough.


----------



## aususa

Yes, it is SO frustrating. We have been waiting for the 309 since the beginning of April. We've been married over 15 years, have 3 children who are Australian citizens, and no medical issues or other complicating factors. 

Our case officer has the last initial M, so I assume it is RM. If anyone knows a way to contact her directly I would appreciate it. My husband is with us in Australia on an ETA and will be going overseas soon so it would be a perfect time to get his grant. We've never had any direct contact from the Washington office in response to updates we've sent through the automated contact forms.


----------



## bjch

aususa said:


> Yes, it is SO frustrating. We have been waiting for the 309 since the beginning of April. We've been married over 15 years, have 3 children who are Australian citizens, and no medical issues or other complicating factors.
> 
> Our case officer has the last initial M, so I assume it is RM. If anyone knows a way to contact her directly I would appreciate it. My husband is with us in Australia on an ETA and will be going overseas soon so it would be a perfect time to get his grant. We've never had any direct contact from the Washington office in response to updates we've sent through the automated contact forms.


Once you get a few more posts under your belt, send me a PM and I can help you with contact details.


----------



## CollegeGirl

That's okay, bjch, I got it.


----------



## Sprite

aususa said:


> Yes, it is SO frustrating. We have been waiting for the 309 since the beginning of April. We've been married over 15 years, have 3 children who are Australian citizens, and no medical issues or other complicating factors.
> 
> Our case officer has the last initial M, so I assume it is RM. If anyone knows a way to contact her directly I would appreciate it. My husband is with us in Australia on an ETA and will be going overseas soon so it would be a perfect time to get his grant. We've never had any direct contact from the Washington office in response to updates we've sent through the automated contact forms.


Wow this makes me nervous. We have RM too. Does RM have the most apps that has passed the 6-7 month mark, waiting to be granted?


----------



## HJB

I have RM too and we applied on April 5th of this year; almost at 8 mths.


----------



## aususa

Thanks CollegeGirl!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Sprite said:


> Wow this makes me nervous. We have RM too. Does RM have the most apps that has passed the 6-7 month mark, waiting to be granted?


Nope, RM and ML have about the same.


----------



## HJB

CollegeGirl said:


> Nope, RM and ML have about the same.


Are there really only three case officers handling all of the DC applicants? 
RM, DN, and ML?


----------



## CollegeGirl

There are *normally* 3 officers handling all the DC applicants. I suspect DN is actually only around part-time, if that, as there seem to be very few people assigned to him right now and very few grants coming out under his name.


----------



## SonyafromAus

So no visas granted for us long-term waiters since October 9… Something to do with the election maybe?!? Since it doesn't seem to medical for at least two people here? 

Sorry to whine, but this whole process is doing my head in. I really hope I don't move half way around the world to look after my parents, only to have them decide they're not going to give my husband a visa for some weird reason??? 

Argh, I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Never worry about whining here, Sonya - we all really, really understand. This process was stressful enough when it made sense and just about everyone was getting grants in 4-5 months. Now that it's very hard for us to see any rhyme or reason in the grant order, it's that much more difficult to not go insane.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Also, if your husband has no criminal history or medical issues, it's not really a question of "if" for you, but "when." Hang in there!


----------



## CollegeGirl

This is a shot in the dark, but do any of you Americans know or have a spouse who knows if American plumbing and Australian plumbing are different? I have a favorite type of shower head and a couple other things I want to take with me and I want to know if it will work.


----------



## JustMarried2013

Hello all! I will give you fair warning that this is a complete RANT I am about to go on... I spoke to the hotline today to find out If there has been a change in status with my application. Spoke to a lovely (NOT) woman who informed me that the "new timeline" is minimum 8-9 months from application date. So, for those of you who have been waiting over the 5 month mark, brace yourselfs because we all have a bit more road to travel.

Also, I had booked travel plans to visit OZ in January hoping that it would be approved bey then (why would I not be? It's only been 7 months!!!!!) and durring my convo, discovered IF my case officer would like to notify me while I'm in OZ that my visa is approved, they will do so via email. THey MAY or MAY NOT give me ample notice to return to the states for my approval... There is also a VERY good chance that it could be DECLINED because I am out of the country when it would be approved! For those of you that are approaching the "new" timeline, I would highly recommend staying put! DIAC does not appear to have many patience OR understanding of our circumstances... I was told "this is a chance you will have to take"!

I am beyond frustrated and at the end of my ever loving wits at this point!

Just thought I would share the great news... I have not seen anyone posting about the "new timeline" yet...


----------



## CollegeGirl

JustMarried - that's always been the policy. Officially, COs do not HAVE to notify you so you can get offshore. But in the more than a year I've been perusing these forums, I've never seen a case officer fail to notify an applicant so they can get offshore. Not even once. They have to officially take that stance, but the reality is it's VERY unlikely to be a problem. 

And you're right - that's the first acknowledgment I've seen from them of this "new timeline." It is pretty on par with what we've been seeing, for sure.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> JustMarried - that's always been the policy. Officially, COs do not HAVE to notify you so you can get offshore. But in the more than a year I've been perusing these forums, I've never seen a case officer fail to notify an applicant so they can get offshore. Not even once. They have to officially take that stance, but the reality is it's VERY unlikely to be a problem.
> 
> And you're right - that's the first acknowledgment I've seen from them of this "new timeline." It is pretty on par with what we've been seeing, for sure.


I did realize and know that is the policy and that they have to take that stace, I understand BUT it is such a big gamble... When I first seeked advice regarding this route, I was comfortable with moving forward but after today's conversation, I do not. I also was told I needed to be outside Australia but was told today I have to be in the US when it is approved... Still, I was planning on returning in the event I had to but now feeling very very uneasy with moving forward with this option... Especially in month 8.

Just very frustrated! The new timeline is also so discouraging... Makes you think just how long it can keep getting moved back!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Uh, that is NOT correct that you have to be in the US when it's approved. You can be anywhere offshore. Sounds like (once again) the DIBP helpline is giving out incorrect information. There are multiple people on this forum from the US who have gone the ETA route while waiting and who have been approved when they flew offshore to NZ or Bali. What matters is that you are offshore.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I understand your frustration, though, and your desire to play it safe. That's what my fiance and I were doing, too - but it's just become too hard to be apart.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> Uh, that is NOT correct that you have to be in the US when it's approved. You can be anywhere offshore. Sounds like (once again) the DIBP helpline is giving out incorrect information. There are multiple people on this forum from the US who have gone the ETA route while waiting and who have been approved when they flew offshore to NZ or Bali. What matters is that you are offshore.


I am ready to BURST! I have no idea what to do...

Thank you CG... Feeling so gun shy now! I actually called my boss and asked if I can stay on longer and will be talking to my hubby tonight if we should change our tickets! Money money time time and STRESS, I have never been so maxed out in my life.

I was under the same impression about being outside OZ! The hotline was extremely blunt that I need be in my country of residence when they approve and they may or may not let me know when they are ready. I'm in the process of writing the general email (again) hoping to get DN to respond to me with firm answers vs. This vague crap you get via the hotline.


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> I understand your frustration, though, and your desire to play it safe. That's what my fiance and I were doing, too - but it's just become too hard to be apart.


It will be over 7 months since I saw my husband in the flesh and perhaps longer if we do play it safe.... So over this!


----------



## pmwoodward

The hotline is BS! I called this morning - waiting 4th in line and then I talked to some guy who said he would transfer me to one of his colleagues and he said press 4 when you here the choices... they then put me back in queue so I couldn't wait any longer before having to leave for work!! That has never happened to me and they answered the phone department of immigration and border patrol - have things changed now??


----------



## CollegeGirl

The name changed a couple of months ago, yep.


----------



## pmwoodward

We just got approved - subclass 100!!! My husband received his approval letter 1/2 hour ago 
I can't even tell you just how happy I am right now 

I am so appreciative to you all for your support and help over the last almost 7 months... 6 months and 3 weeks - but who's counting!


----------



## willkrischur

Congratulations!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Welp, the Washington office has updated their website to offiically state the timeframe for partner visas is 8-9 months. Sigh. DIBP Service Standars - Embassy of Australia

Can you imagine how much agonizing would have been spared had they bothered to shoot applicants waiting an email saying "Hey, by the way, processing times have increased to 8-9 months, so sit back and relax because it will be a while."


----------



## aususa

Let's hope they are on a roll - we are at 8 months so hopefully our number comes up soon. So many things hanging in the balance, waiting for this visa!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Immi for some reason has our application date as 4/25 (even though they received/signed for it on 4/18 and they sent an acknowledgement 4/22) so we "officially" hit 8 months on Christmas Day. What an amazing Christmas present it would be...


----------



## andersonate

JustMarried2013 said:


> I am ready to BURST! I have no idea what to do...
> 
> Thank you CG... Feeling so gun shy now! I actually called my boss and asked if I can stay on longer and will be talking to my hubby tonight if we should change our tickets! Money money time time and STRESS, I have never been so maxed out in my life.
> 
> I was under the same impression about being outside OZ! The hotline was extremely blunt that I need be in my country of residence when they approve and they may or may not let me know when they are ready. I'm in the process of writing the general email (again) hoping to get DN to respond to me with firm answers vs. This vague crap you get via the hotline.


I applied from the US in May and I've been in the Blue Mountains for 4 months(August) waiting for my visa to come through. I came in on an ETA visa and even went to NZ so I could come back here on a second one. I told the immigration people at the desk what I was doing and talked to them about the BS that is their processing and there were no real problems(I was taken out of line and asked why I was only out of OZ for 48 hours, but that is a legitimate question regardless). Hopefully my visa comes through before I have to leave again...which would be at the 9 month mark.

I say email your CO, tell them you are coming over and will be a drain on the Australian society as a non-working citizen and expect your partner to go on the dole to support you. Or just come over and leave out my sarcasm...both are options.

Good luck


----------



## CollegeGirl

JustMarried2013 said:


> I am ready to BURST! I have no idea what to do...
> 
> Thank you CG... Feeling so gun shy now! I actually called my boss and asked if I can stay on longer and will be talking to my hubby tonight if we should change our tickets! Money money time time and STRESS, I have never been so maxed out in my life.
> 
> I was under the same impression about being outside OZ! The hotline was extremely blunt that I need be in my country of residence when they approve and they may or may not let me know when they are ready. I'm in the process of writing the general email (again) hoping to get DN to respond to me with firm answers vs. This vague crap you get via the hotline.


Did you ever hear back from DN?


----------



## JustMarried2013

CollegeGirl said:


> Did you ever hear back from DN?


Hi there! Not a &@$! Peep! We actually went forward and I'm staying put for now...


----------



## JustMarried2013

Hello All!!! 

Well, I am so happy to announce that as of today at 4:37 pm (12/11) my 309 was granted!!!!!!

I too had DN and and EVERYTIME I called in, I asked is my IMMI officer still DN and the answer was yes... My visa was granted by the amazing and lovely RM today if that helps anyone, not DN!

My official lodge date was May 14, 2013 and 3 days shy of 7 months, I'm officially granted! 

I just want to say thank you to this amazing community of people... You have no idea the strength, knowledge and hope I received by stumbling upon this forum one day about 5 months ago! You are all amazing and wish you the best of luck! I will keep visiting to see how the rest of you are doing and when you officially land in OZ!

Be well and cheers to all! 

PS, YAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Big congrats!


----------



## willkrischur

Congratulations JM


----------



## kit

Congrats !!

Looks like RM is on a roll - crossing fingers she keeps it up !


----------



## CollegeGirl

Somebody on another forum is whining because they got their 309, it's time for their PR reassessment, and they don't want to be made PR because then they'd "have to pay taxes on assets outside Australia." They want to throw away their 309 and get a temporary work visa instead. *banging head against wall* I SERIOUSLY don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Maggie-May24

CollegeGirl said:


> Somebody on another forum is whining because they got their 309, it's time for their PR reassessment, and they don't want to be made PR because then they'd "have to pay taxes on assets outside Australia." They want to throw away their 309 and get a temporary work visa instead. *banging head against wall* I SERIOUSLY don't understand people sometimes.


I hope they appreciate that they've taken a CO's time reviewing their case that could have been spent on another applicant who would appreciate the 309 more? Sheesh.


----------



## missmontie

CollegeGirl said:


> Somebody on another forum is whining because they got their 309, it's time for their PR reassessment, and they don't want to be made PR because then they'd "have to pay taxes on assets outside Australia." They want to throw away their 309 and get a temporary work visa instead. *banging head against wall* I SERIOUSLY don't understand people sometimes.


You got me checking out the other forum lol, if its the same one they are from a vey affluent part of London!

On the plus side, there's people there that applied in the UK April / May being granted - a little ray of hope


----------



## dplunkd

This is the reply I received when I let my migration agent know DN is no longer there:
DN was just the name on your acknowledgement email.
Like any large organisation DIBP have different people doing different jobs during the processing of your file.
You may have 2 to 10 people who have there name on your application during the processing and none of these people will be the decision maker who actually finalizes your application.
Don't worry everyone has the same misconception about the term "case officer".
The only person and time we need to worry about is when a person sends us a request for information to finalise the file.


----------



## tulauras

The tax thing makes me laugh especially much as being an 'Australian resident for tax purposes' is completely different from PR and TR. Fool.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Yeah, somebody else just told him that on the other forum. I wish him luck, as if he was supposed to be paying taxes on whatever type of income he has all along he's in for quite a rude awakening.


----------



## Mish

CollegeGirl said:


> Yeah, somebody else just told him that on the other forum. I wish him luck, as if he was supposed to be paying taxes on whatever type of income he has all along he's in for quite a rude awakening.


What a fool! Wait until the ATO catch up with him. He will be in for a shock with not only paying the back taxes he owes but penalties too. On the bright side ... the government will earn more money


----------



## MrsMcD

Hi all! 
My husband posted on the other thread yesterday but forgot to post here so I just wanted to let everyone know that we are THRILLED to say that our visa was granted yesterday! 
8 months and 7 days after lodging. Phew! 
Our CO was ML to start but we were swapped to RM about half way through our waiting time and RM is the one who granted us. 
We are so grateful for the support on these forums and are wishing everyone luck and patience!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh, you guys. OH MY GOSH. I AM SO EXCITED I CAN HARDLY STAND IT. You know how we have been *agonizing* over my medicals all this time? We've lived in a state of anxiety over whether we were going to have to go through the waiver process, whether my fiance was going to have to look for a job in another country and leave the place he loves, etc. etc. For eight months we have AGONIZED over this.

With my fiance currently in the air on his way here, I decided to suck it up and call the Service Center today (without consulting my migration agent first... bad CG) to just simply ask if my medicals had cleared.

The conversation went like this:
"Hi, I was just wondering if you could tell me if my medicals had cleared?"
"Sure, what's your file number?"
[Read it off.]
"Yes, we received them on August 19."
"And... and they're completely cleared?"
"Yes, they're cleared."

OMG you guys. OMG OMG OMG!!!!

Me being me, I just sent our migration agent an email to make sure there's no possible way I could be misinterpreting this before I get TOO excited.

If it means what I think it means and all we're waiting on is our turn in the queue, that would be the best Christmas gift ever.


----------



## Sprite

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh, you guys. OH MY GOSH. I AM SO EXCITED I CAN HARDLY STAND IT. You know how we have been *agonizing* over my medicals all this time? We've lived in a state of anxiety over whether we were going to have to go through the waiver process, whether my fiance was going to have to look for a job in another country and leave the place he loves, etc. etc. For eight months we have AGONIZED over this.
> 
> With my fiance currently in the air on his way here, I decided to suck it up and call the Service Center today (without consulting my migration agent first... bad CG) to just simply ask if my medicals had cleared.
> 
> The conversation went like this:
> "Hi, I was just wondering if you could tell me if my medicals had cleared?"
> "Sure, what's your file number?"
> [Read it off.]
> "Yes, we received them on August 19."
> "And... and they're completely cleared?"
> "Yes, they're cleared."
> 
> OMG you guys. OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> 
> Me being me, I just sent our migration agent an email to make sure there's no possible way I could be misinterpreting this before I get TOO excited.
> 
> If it means what I think it means and all we're waiting on is our turn in the queue, that would be the best Christmas gift ever.


That's fantastic CG!! I know how much anxiety the whole medical portion was putting you through! Now you know that its all cleared. So happy for you!!  It's great that you just went for it and asked straight out. Otherwise you wouldn't have known if you just asked a simple, "Did you receive my medicals" question.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I'm still sitting here going "Is there any way she could have misunderstood what I was asking? Did they maybe receive them and refer them and they aren't back yet and she's confused?" lol. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up!


----------



## willkrischur

That's awesome CG. The question is unambiguous so I'd say that the answer is clear (pardon the pun). I'm so happy for you; the main reason I come back to the forum these days is to check your progress, as you were so helpful to us...


----------



## CollegeGirl

Awww, thank you so much, will! That is so nice.  

I just can't believe I am actually going to get what I've wanted so very much... and that I'm going to get to tell my fiance and cry for joy tonight, in person... it just seems too good to be true. I don't care if we have to wait another month yet... as long as that grant is on its way and we're going to get to be together, it's all that matters!


----------



## willkrischur

I know what you mean about it feeling like it was too good to be true. Personally I didn't believe it or celebrate until the second time I logged into VEVO and checked the status, lol...


----------



## Maggie-May24

That's GREAT news CG!!! I'm so happy for you. I know you are now *just* in the queue for waiting for approval, but hopefully that's right around the corner.


----------



## lincsus

That is great news CG. There are still a couple of days to Christmas, I hope you get the visa before the shutdown. You have been in the queue a long time now.


----------



## tara.jatt

Congrats CG, I can imagine how much relieved you must be to hear that your medicals are all good. Whenever I read your posts about long wait time, i wish I could exchange my visa with you, anyway i am stuck in USA for atleast good 5-6 more months.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I haven't told darling fiance yet... I'm going to write "My medicals are cleared" on a card and put it in an envelope and put it on his pillow. Then when he arrives tonight, I'll tell him it's an early Christmas gift and he has to open it tonight.  He is going to be OVER THE MOON and there will be a lot of crying, lol.


----------



## Marianina

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh, you guys. OH MY GOSH. I AM SO EXCITED I CAN HARDLY STAND IT. You know how we have been *agonizing* over my medicals all this time? We've lived in a state of anxiety over whether we were going to have to go through the waiver process, whether my fiance was going to have to look for a job in another country and leave the place he loves, etc. etc. For eight months we have AGONIZED over this.
> 
> With my fiance currently in the air on his way here, I decided to suck it up and call the Service Center today (without consulting my migration agent first... bad CG) to just simply ask if my medicals had cleared.
> 
> The conversation went like this:
> "Hi, I was just wondering if you could tell me if my medicals had cleared?"
> "Sure, what's your file number?"
> [Read it off.]
> "Yes, we received them on August 19."
> "And... and they're completely cleared?"
> "Yes, they're cleared."
> 
> OMG you guys. OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> 
> Me being me, I just sent our migration agent an email to make sure there's no possible way I could be misinterpreting this before I get TOO excited.
> 
> If it means what I think it means and all we're waiting on is our turn in the queue, that would be the best Christmas gift ever.


So happy for you CG. It won't be long now...  MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## chicken999

Oh cg I'm crying too for u. Sooo so happy for u. I'm sure ur visa is now only just around the corner what a great Chrissie present


----------



## tulauras

This is awesome!!! So exciting!!!! So does this mean he's coming to visit you, not you to AU? Either way I hope you have the most wonderful Christmas in anticipation of your beautiful future together.


----------



## kttykat

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh my gosh. Oh my gosh, you guys. OH MY GOSH. I AM SO EXCITED I CAN HARDLY STAND IT. ............


That is AWESOME news 

See, I told you a year ago it would all work out, it just had too. I am so happy for you!!!

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl

tulauras said:


> This is awesome!!! So exciting!!!! So does this mean he's coming to visit you, not you to AU? Either way I hope you have the most wonderful Christmas in anticipation of your beautiful future together.


He's spending a week here with me and my family, then we're flying to Arizona to spend 10 days with his folks, then on January 6 we fly to Sydney and start our three-month-or-less Oz holiday together.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Thanks, everybody! I still am worried there might have been some way she misunderstood the question and my medicals might not really be cleared, lol. I know, I'm ridiculous. It won't feel "real" I think until my agent confirms that I really did understand them correctly, haha, and for the first time he's being slow to respond.


----------



## chicken999

He might be on holidays already cg - most solicitors and probably migration agents close for Chrissie break here. Brisbane cbd is dead already. Unfortunately my office is one of the stupid ones still open till 3pm Christmas Eve but then we are closed till z2nd but some don't open till 6th


----------



## Valentine1981

chicken999 said:


> He might be on holidays already cg - most solicitors and probably migration agents close for Chrissie break here.


Yep. My agent is on holiday from dec 20th - Jan 6th here in Sydney hence why I made sure my application went in last week just in case DIBP decided to do a happy new year price hike!!


----------



## lincsus

happy new year price hike!! It would be funny if not so true. They are raising fees almost every quarter. I submitted my application at the start of this quarter and had to pay additional $300.



Valentine1981 said:


> Yep. My agent is on holiday from dec 20th - Jan 6th here in Sydney hence why I made sure my application went in last week just in case DIBP decided to do a happy new year price hike!!


----------



## AmyDownUnder

Hi! I have just lodged my PMV 309/100 through Washington. Now the waiting begins. I have found so much helpful info on these forums. I wish I had found them months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## sweetling

Oooh, hoping I can access this google doc. We lodged our app in DC a month ago, getting my medical check at the end of this month so it'd be nice to have some idea of how long it'll be.


----------



## jjs6791

sweetling said:


> Oooh, hoping I can access this google doc. We lodged our app in DC a month ago, getting my medical check at the end of this month so it'd be nice to have some idea of how long it'll be.


The google doc is dead. This is a better thread for what you're after:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/27105-pmv-309-timeline-washington-d-c.html


----------



## CollegeGirl

sweetling said:


> Oooh, hoping I can access this google doc. We lodged our app in DC a month ago, getting my medical check at the end of this month so it'd be nice to have some idea of how long it'll be.


You may get lucky and be one of the less-than-three-month folks - if not, you're probably looking at 8-9 months. No way to predict which class you'll fall into as far as we can tell, unfortunately.


----------



## sweetling

We've been assigned ML. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aususa

Just wanted to update that my husband's partner migration visa 100 was granted 10 months after applying at the Washington office.


----------



## Sprite

Congratulations aususa!


----------



## HJB

aususa said:


> Just wanted to update that my husband's partner migration visa 100 was granted 10 months after applying at the Washington office.


Congratulations! Long awaited and deserved.
I guess I don't have company anymore, haha. Anyone else with me at 10 months? ><


----------



## CollegeGirl

YAY!!!! CONGRATS, aususa! You've waited so patiently... I know you're celebrating!!!!!


----------



## kit

they're spitting them out fast now , I posted on the other thread but will update in here too , 

PMV granted on the 7th Feb by MW - 9 mths 4 days


----------



## Sprite

Soooo excited that these grants are happening!! Congratulations Kit !


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Yah Another one! Congrats!!!


----------



## dplunkd

Congratulations!


----------



## dplunkd

I emailed immigration over the weekend to express that we would like to get married in April if at all possible. ML emailed back first thing this morning that they've reviewed my application and asked for a few additional items. I started working on it at 7am this morning!!!! I'm so excited! It'll take me a few weeks to collect the info, but I'm excited they reviewed it!


----------



## Sprite

That sounds very promising dplunkd! Good thing you emailed them otherwise it would have been later that you would have known about what you need to send in additionally.



dplunkd said:


> I emailed immigration over the weekend to express that we would like to get married in April if at all possible. ML emailed back first thing this morning that they've reviewed my application and asked for a few additional items. I started working on it at 7am this morning!!!! I'm so excited! It'll take me a few weeks to collect the info, but I'm excited they reviewed it!


----------



## Sprite

dplunkd can you share what additional info they were requiring? I pretty much applied the same time as you, a little after, our lodgement date according to RM is Oct. 15. 

I am planning on leaving for a wedding in Australia in May, and was hoping to have my hubby's visa by then so we can just make the move at the same time. But with the timelines the way they are currently, I doubt that will happen. I wonder if we emailed them about this, if that would prompt them to review/finalize my hubby's app? Any thoughts by anyone?


----------



## Champ

*Processing time 10 months and no response*

Date applied April 9th 2013
Co Assigned: April 14th 2013
Filed at wasihngton DC. Partner visa 309.

Front loaded with police checks and medicals.
Its been 10months and havent heard any. Mailed case officer asking for status. No reply yet

*** we were blessed with new born when the application was in process. Sent the new born info(Birth Certificate and Passport). Asked if the new born will be included or if there is any change in processing time. No response. Called them couple of times to ask if the need any additional docments. Always got the standard reply, CO will contact if there is any thing needed.

I dont know how long its going to take. But the operator said that the processing time is 8-10 months averege and it may go to 12months

Never waited this long for any thing in life..


----------



## dplunkd

Sprite- My application is a 300. She requested form 888 and a state police check. I had supplied them with a city clearance. She also asked for my fiancé's birth certificate a copy of his passport, which is odd because that was sent with our original application.


----------



## HJB

dplunkd said:


> Sprite- My application is a 300. She requested form 888 and a state police check. I had supplied them with a city clearance. She also asked for my fiancé's birth certificate a copy of his passport, which is odd because that was sent with our original application.


When she asked for items you already submitted with your application, did you tell them you already sent them? If so, what was her response? I'm asking because this just happened to me today: they asked for many things that I already submitted, and they would be very expensive and time consuming to re-order. Did anyone else experience this? I think it's because of the new officers taking over cases from RM and ML.


----------



## kttykat

HJB said:


> When she asked for items you already submitted with your application, did you tell them you already sent them? If so, what was her response? I'm asking because this just happened to me today: they asked for many things that I already submitted, and they would be very expensive and time consuming to re-order. Did anyone else experience this? I think it's because of the new officers taking over cases from RM and ML.


They asked me if I had done my medicals and FBI check, that was a few weeks before the grant of my visa. I told my C/O that I had submitted the FBI check with the original application and the medical just after. They were happy with that and I did not have to submit them again.

Kttykat


----------



## HJB

Thank you for that response Reassuring...although I'll have to wait for their response to see if I luck out as well. I emailed her back right away, so hopefully will have an answer soon.


----------



## Sprite

Thanks dplunkd for sharing! 

I am baffled as to why they would ask for things they should already have. Don't they look at an applicant's file prior to asking?


----------



## ember2009

Is there a way to get my case officer's first name? 

I have business to conduct in Australia and can't seem to get acknowledgement that I'm traveling there. I've tried contacting through the America's service center twice and have heard nothing. I'd rather send an email directly to my CO, but only the first initial was provided. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SonyafromAus

*Overdue update*

Hi all

I've been meaning to update for some time, but life has been a bit crazy.

The good news is my husband's visa was granted early January, so approx 10 months since our application was submitted.

The bad news is that it wasn't in time for him to see my mum before she passed away. Thankfully, I had decided I just couldn't wait any longer and I left for Australia in early December. My mum passed away only a week after I arrived. Despite pleading letters and the intervention of my Federal MP, immigration was unable to grant him a visa to get here in time for the funeral. Evidently, the timing was bad and the office was closed for the holidays.

When the visa was finally granted, it was by RM, not ML, who was our original case officer. I had just about given up but decided to write one more time, and she granted the visa the next day, which was nice.

I'm pretty disappointed in the entire system. I understand these things take time, and I'm sure the case officers are overworked, but when an Australian citizen who has been married for 10 years repeatedly requests consideration because her elderly mother is dying and her father (and mother's full time carer) is struggling, there has to be a way to process applications more quickly. I would write letters and not even get a response. I'm really sad that I basically missed out on the final year of my mum's life.

On a happier note to those on your way, my husband loves his new country and has settled in nicely, found work etc. within about a month.

I'd love to hear how everyone else is going?

Best wishes to you all


----------



## danegirl

I'm so sorry for your loss Sonya. 

I agree with you, it's a long and drawn out process and for some couples like yourselves, it seems totally unnecessary. 

But I'm glad the visa was finally granted and that things are working out for you here


----------



## rsgurlygirl

HELP! Hi All, I was wondering if i can ask for some advise from people who have experience with CO asking for more information with 28 days time frame to send the info. I applied for PMV 300 in November, 2013. I am a week from 5 months. I got an email today from CO. I had RM before now i have MW- She's new i think.. I've actually sent RM like 3 e-mails. lol. I sent one 2 months in my app. i know that was pretty early. then i sent one about 2 weeks ago asking if they can grant my visa because I have to go offshore with my Fiance in May and that would be great if my visa was granted so i don't have to deal with going back and forth and spending more money then having to apply for new tourist visa because it expires in July. So i finally got email today stating to send 2 more things. one was Please sent certified copy of US citizenship Naturalization. Since i'm already in US. Do you know if i can see if my parents have anything back home? and email me a copy? that way i can print it and go get it certified? Is that ok? or will my dad need to send me a physical copy? And ones I have them. Can i email it to her? or will i have to send it via mail from Australia to Washington? 

Also does anyone know if i send these papers they asked for within like a week. Is there ever a chance of getting visa granted before the 28 days or does it take even longer? because my fiance starts Tafe end of next month and IF visa was granted. We have to change the dates around to get offshore. Should we prepare for that within the next month? he doesn't start Tafe until end of April. But also Does NOT have his passport yet to get out of the country. He is going to the post monday to get that sorted. They said it might take longer than 10 days to get the passport. Do you think we should pay extra to have it here sooner? Because i'm afraid if theres a chance of visa being granted soon then he might not have his passport in time to go with me. Still shaky!!! Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

rsgurlygirl said:


> HELP! Hi All, I was wondering if i can ask for some advise from people who have experience with CO asking for more information with 28 days time frame to send the info. I applied for PMV 300 in November, 2013. I am a week from 5 months. I got an email today from CO. I had RM before now i have MW- She's new i think.. I've actually sent RM like 3 e-mails. lol. I sent one 2 months in my app. i know that was pretty early. then i sent one about 2 weeks ago asking if they can grant my visa because I have to go offshore with my Fiance in May and that would be great if my visa was granted so i don't have to deal with going back and forth and spending more money then having to apply for new tourist visa because it expires in July. So i finally got email today stating to send 2 more things. one was Please sent certified copy of US citizenship Naturalization. Since i'm already in US. Do you know if i can see if my parents have anything back home? and email me a copy? that way i can print it and go get it certified? Is that ok? or will my dad need to send me a physical copy? And ones I have them. Can i email it to her? or will i have to send it via mail from Australia to Washington?
> 
> Also does anyone know if i send these papers they asked for within like a week. Is there ever a chance of getting visa granted before the 28 days or does it take even longer? because my fiance starts Tafe end of next month and IF visa was granted. We have to change the dates around to get offshore. Should we prepare for that within the next month? he doesn't start Tafe until end of April. But also Does NOT have his passport yet to get out of the country. He is going to the post monday to get that sorted. They said it might take longer than 10 days to get the passport. Do you think we should pay extra to have it here sooner? Because i'm afraid if theres a chance of visa being granted soon then he might not have his passport in time to go with me. Still shaky!!! Thank you so much in advance!!!!


Unfortunately if she has asked for a certified copy, your parents emailing it to you and you then printing it and getting it certified is not going to work. What would the person be certifying? That it's a true and correct copy of... what? Without the original in their hands, they can't certify that. If your parents have the paperwork in the US with them (right? am I understanding you correctly?), why not just have them take it, copy it, get the copy certified, and then mail the certified copy to the embassy for you? Give them your application number and make sure that with the document they send they enclose a cover letter addressed to your CO with your name, application type, application number, etc so the embassy will know who it's for.

Have them send it via a trackable postal method, and then send your CO an email that says something like "As requested, the certified copy of my naturalization papers was mailed to you on [date], tracking # _____, US Postal Service." Do this ASAP as you need to demonstrate that you're doing everything you can to meet the 28-day deadline.

Alternately, you can respond back and ask the CO if it would be okay to get a certified copy made and then scan that certified copy in colour and email it to her so as to expedite her receipt of it. (That is, if your parents will have the capability of scanning the certified copy in colour once they've got it.) If she says yes, have them get a certified copy made and then scan it in colour and email it to you so you can send it along to the CO.

When they request more information, they typically don't pick up your file again to work on it more until the 28 days had passed, so I wouldn't count on a grant before that. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Mish

I just wanted to add that getting an Australian passport is really fast compared to what they quote. I got my first one in a few days. You can always pay extra but it is fast enough without paying it.

I will also say it took less than 2 weeks for me to get a new standard passport from Australia when I was overseas and my passport was stolen


----------



## NJ2OZ

rsgurlygirl said:


> HELP! Hi All, I was wondering if i can ask for some advise from people who have experience with CO asking for more information with 28 days time frame to send the info. I applied for PMV 300 in November, 2013. I am a week from 5 months. I got an email today from CO. I had RM before now i have MW- She's new i think.. I've actually sent RM like 3 e-mails. lol. I sent one 2 months in my app. i know that was pretty early. then i sent one about 2 weeks ago asking if they can grant my visa because I have to go offshore with my Fiance in May and that would be great if my visa was granted so i don't have to deal with going back and forth and spending more money then having to apply for new tourist visa because it expires in July. So i finally got email today stating to send 2 more things. one was Please sent certified copy of US citizenship Naturalization. Since i'm already in US. Do you know if i can see if my parents have anything back home? and email me a copy? that way i can print it and go get it certified? Is that ok? or will my dad need to send me a physical copy? And ones I have them. Can i email it to her? or will i have to send it via mail from Australia to Washington?
> 
> Also does anyone know if i send these papers they asked for within like a week. Is there ever a chance of getting visa granted before the 28 days or does it take even longer? because my fiance starts Tafe end of next month and IF visa was granted. We have to change the dates around to get offshore. Should we prepare for that within the next month? he doesn't start Tafe until end of April. But also Does NOT have his passport yet to get out of the country. He is going to the post monday to get that sorted. They said it might take longer than 10 days to get the passport. Do you think we should pay extra to have it here sooner? Because i'm afraid if theres a chance of visa being granted soon then he might not have his passport in time to go with me. Still shaky!!! Thank you so much in advance!!!!


We just had a similar request from MW for my husbands 309/100. She asked for a certified copy of my US Naturalization Cert EMAILED to her. So we just had a copy certified and emailed it back to her immediately. She responded that it was fine and they would have a decision within the coming weeks.
Check your request from her, did she ask for it to be emailed or an actually physical copy mailed? If she requested email, just ask your parents to have a copy certified for you, then scan and email it to you and you can forward this on to MW.
As I indicated in our case, we were advised a decision would be made in a couple of weeks, so it may not be necessarily 28 days.....Good luck...


----------



## CollegeGirl

From everything I've seen here they rarely take any action within the 28 day period, even if they're satisfied with what you've sent. But I'd be really happy if they would! It never made sense to me to delay the application when the applicant met their requirements more quickly than that.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

NJ2OZ said:


> We just had a similar request from MW for my husbands 309/100. She asked for a certified copy of my US Naturalization Cert EMAILED to her. So we just had a copy certified and emailed it back to her immediately. She responded that it was fine and they would have a decision within the coming weeks.
> Check your request from her, did she ask for it to be emailed or an actually physical copy mailed? If she requested email, just ask your parents to have a copy certified for you, then scan and email it to you and you can forward this on to MW.
> As I indicated in our case, we were advised a decision would be made in a couple of weeks, so it may not be necessarily 28 days.....Good luck...


Hi there. I just double checked and it just said "A certified copy of your US Certificate of Naturalisation" Please forward all the items listed to this office prior to 28 days after this letter. If you are unable to provide the requested information by this time please contact your case officer via this email address. It doesn't mention e-mail or anything&#8230;.. I think i may have checked the wrong box&#8230; I thought mine was Naturalisation. But when i got my citizenship.. It was under the Child Citizenship act of 2000" I never sent a certificate copy in because For this they don't issue Certificate. I've searched everywhere and my dad even said only he got the paper certificate. and our evidence was one parents citizenship certificate and our passports&#8230; Do you think this will be enough? I don't have anything else to send them. My dad got his Certificate Notarized today and i told him to hang on because i wasn't sure where to go from here on. and i haven't e-mailed MW yet. I'm also waiting on another thing she asked for which is bring worked on right now. Should I e-mail her now or wait until i have my other requested info then e-mail all at ones and let her know i will over night the my dads proof of certificate.?


----------



## CollegeGirl

I wouldn't wait. I would contact a migration agent first (but I've told you that already). If you're not going that route, I would definitely email MW back right away and explain the situation.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

Thanks CG for your help- I did get the other issue sorted thankfully too


----------



## CollegeGirl

Great news!


----------



## Sprite

SonyafromAus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been meaning to update for some time, but life has been a bit crazy.
> 
> The good news is my husband's visa was granted early January, so approx 10 months since our application was submitted.
> 
> The bad news is that it wasn't in time for him to see my mum before she passed away. Thankfully, I had decided I just couldn't wait any longer and I left for Australia in early December. My mum passed away only a week after I arrived. Despite pleading letters and the intervention of my Federal MP, immigration was unable to grant him a visa to get here in time for the funeral. Evidently, the timing was bad and the office was closed for the holidays.
> 
> When the visa was finally granted, it was by RM, not ML, who was our original case officer. I had just about given up but decided to write one more time, and she granted the visa the next day, which was nice.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in the entire system. I understand these things take time, and I'm sure the case officers are overworked, but when an Australian citizen who has been married for 10 years repeatedly requests consideration because her elderly mother is dying and her father (and mother's full time carer) is struggling, there has to be a way to process applications more quickly. I would write letters and not even get a response. I'm really sad that I basically missed out on the final year of my mum's life.
> 
> On a happier note to those on your way, my husband loves his new country and has settled in nicely, found work etc. within about a month.
> 
> I'd love to hear how everyone else is going?
> 
> Best wishes to you all


Hi Sonya, we were all wondering about you! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that and the my condolences on the death of your mother. It is great however to hear that your hubby is thriving in Australia. I wish you guys all the very best.


----------



## AmyDownUnder

*Visa granted*

Hi! I appreciate all the info that everyone shares on this forum. I applied through Washington DC on January 2, 2014. I was granted a Partner Visa 100 yesterday on May 20, 2014. (4 1/2 months) ML was my CO which I only found out on May 17, 2014 when she emailed needing one document which I emailed back to her same day. I was in Australia visiting my family so she requested my travel details so that my residency could be granted when I went offshore. I arrived in the US yesterday and received my grant letter about 15 minutes later. I wish everyone good luck with their applications.


----------



## rsgurlygirl

*PMV 300 Approved*

Yahhhhh! I just got on here and wanted to let everyone know my pmv 300 was granted May, 19th, 2014. I applied Nov 5th, 2013. My original CO was RM then switched over to MW. She has been THE BEST- I didn't hear anything from RM. But ones it was MW- every time i emailed her. she would reply back really quickly. (sometimes 2 or 3 times a day) She let me know that she will grant my visa on the flight ticket offshore to Bali, Which was (May 17, 2014 to May 24th, 2014) I also told her me that I'm pregnant!!!!!!  <3 And she said, to help get Medicare quicker to help out with doctors and stuff for me she could expedite the grant and asked if I wanted that or If i just wanted to keep my original offshore date. I just kept my original date because My fiancé had work and stuff. (just fyi, she's sending back my fib clearance back to me) incase if anyone wondered about those. I just want to thank everyone here who always was there to take their time to read everyone's and my posts and helped me get through whatever i needed help on. THANK YOU.


----------



## CollegeGirl

THAT IS SO GREAT!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! And congrats on the baby, too!


----------



## AUSUSA8892

So how long are peoples offshore visas taking in America??


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl

Look at this post in the DC Timeline thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/154673-post1.html

Look at the last people granted, specifically. You'll see that while there were a spate of really quick approvals for a while there, most people recently have been taking 9-10 months. I haven't updated that list in a while as people haven't come back to say if they've been approved or not, so the ones currently listed as still waiting may not still be waiting... or they still may be. No way to know.


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Thanks so much for your help  I'll be sure to keep posting with updates on how mine goes!


----------



## rsgurlygirl

OMG CG! Did you already get your PR???? I was just reading and saw granted "yesterday"?!!!!!! If this is current. OMG CONGRATS AGAIN lol. I'm on my way to apply sooooon. Back on it again.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I didn't get my PR, but I was granted my 820 yesterday (after applying from my PMV!) I am so excited!


----------



## Charisma

Congrats again CollegeGirl~

I've noticed there are two different threads that refer to the DC timeline.
Which one is used more?
We sent ours in the paper route as opposed to submitting it online.
Our lodgement date for our PMV application was March 7th 2014.
I received the acknowledgement email and request for medicals March 18th.
Health Checks were completed last week in April.

Our one year anniversary of our engagement is coming up this week.
It's hard being away from the person you love for sooo long.
Any hints or ideas for distracting yourself from feeling like you're life is stuck in limbo while awaiting the decision?

Thankies in advance for any suggestions~


----------



## michael1682

Hello all

Just came across this thread and should have been in here to begin with. I've noticed from the very beginning of this thread folks were WAITING quite a bit for their visas and as it got closer to 2014 folks were getting their approvals faster than usual so with that said has Washington sped up or is it still this "random select" type thing? 

I'm still a newbie and going on week 3 after sending in my PMV 300 by paper/post.

Thank you all for your help and feedback.


-Michael1682

Application Sent : 6/18/2014
Confirmation of Arrival: 6/20/2014
Original Documents not needed sent back: 7/7/2014
CO w/Medicals: ????????


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Michael have you still not heard from your CO?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Charisma! I am stuck in the same boat as you  My partner and I have been apart since April saw each other for ten days in July and won't see him again til October and only for a month.. Its horrible to be away from your partner. Are you the Aussie or Yank? I try to concentrate on the positives and know that it will all be worth it in the end. I talk to my partner everyday and we always keep each other updated on what we are doing including sending photos. We talk about our future together cause obviously that excites the both of us. I try to also concentrate on working hard in my career and saving money and also exercising is great if your stressed! I completely understand how you feel  It sucks so much but just gotta be strong! Have you still not heard from your CO are you applying for a 309 visa?


----------



## michael1682

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Michael have you still not heard from your CO?


Good evening/morning AusUSA8892

Unfortunately still no word from my CO and it really sucks because the last time I talked to someone in the embassy they told me it could be another 4 to 5 months before I hear from someone and that was in mid-July I think. They said off-shore visas are tough but as I'm sure you've read on here nothing with them is really accurate so hang in there.

I've read up on your story and you are doing a 309 and if I'm not mistaken you did yours online as well so the process of yours will probably be quicker than mine.

In the mean time... try not to stress cuz it definitely can BREAK you down. It's happened to me to the point where it has brought on some health issues and I haven't even taken medicals yet. This forum really helps out with all of that so keep doing what you do and keep the faith. 

Curious though... are you here in the states and if so what state?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey Michael My partner is American and lives in Denver Colorado and I am Australian and live in Gold Coast Queensland. This is the first year in our relationship we have had to actually live apart from one another for more than 2/3 months. I left america in April as I stayed there for 6 months on a B2 visa, spent time with my partner and alot of my time up in the mountains. I am going back to America on the 31st of October for a month so will return home on the 30th of November. We than are hoping our visa will be approved by January but with the time change of it now being 12-15 months supposedly we may have to come up with a plan b which means more money wasted. I guess I will probably go there and wait with him until he can come here or him come here on a visitor visa and wait until his visa is approved and leave the country so it can be approved and come back in. Its all such a hard difficult process. I wish they could approve it quicker than that long, they have to understand people are having to be apart from one another. Its just not fair.


----------



## michael1682

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hey Michael My partner is American and lives in Denver Colorado and I am Australian and live in Gold Coast Queensland. This is the first year in our relationship we have had to actually live apart from one another for more than 2/3 months. I left america in April as I stayed there for 6 months on a B2 visa, spent time with my partner and alot of my time up in the mountains. I am going back to America on the 31st of October for a month so will return home on the 30th of November. We than are hoping our visa will be approved by January but with the time change of it now being 12-15 months supposedly we may have to come up with a plan b which means more money wasted. I guess I will probably go there and wait with him until he can come here or him come here on a visitor visa and wait until his visa is approved and leave the country so it can be approved and come back in. Its all such a hard difficult process. I wish they could approve it quicker than that long, they have to understand people are having to be apart from one another. Its just not fair.


I couldn't agree with you more darlin... it's really NOT FAIR especially since they have pushed the wait time back but it could change I'm sure so stay confident. On the bright side to say the least you will be able to see him in a few months and get some quality time in but time does fly quickly.

I've already had to push my wedding date back and finances are always an issue as my job is no where near "reliable" and I'm having medical drama coming up that could take weeks to deal with. She's well worth it all but I've never been so stressed in my life and come Oct. 4 will mark a year since the last time we were together. I wanted to be there by Jan. for my birthday but it's not looking promising at all whether it be the grant date or with life here in America. But all in all... just have to be patient and wait, and I'm sure things will work out faster than what we expect.

Denver is a great city.... haven't been out there yet as I'm in Virginia, but I hear the job market is PLENTIFUL and definitely good for skiing in the winters.

Hang in there though... patience is a virtue. (so they say lol)


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Yeah totally not fair. Yeah I am trying to be really positive about it! Its hard when we are so young and want to spend this part of our life together and cant! I am sorry to hear about your wedding being set back. And I know what you mean by the stress. I am not sure exactly if it is because of this whole process but I am sure a majority of it is but I am getting such bad anxiety. I think its because I am a very organised person and I do not like to live in limbo and feel like right now that is what I am doing. My partner is also really stressed out too, obviously we just want to be together and the governments just make it so hard. We have already spent over 80000 dollars on our relationship from going back and forth, studying, having to live in each others countries and not able to work.. It gets expensive! Especially when we don't have that kind of money either.. 

I have never been to virginia but my boyfriends aunty and uncle live out there, hear its beautiful especially in the winter! Denver is amazing i do love it there, I have been raised on the Gold Coast which is hard to go from beach to mountain especially when i hate the winter! Not a big fan of winter there, would love to live summer there than summer here for the rest of my life would be amazing but so unrealistic! 

Do you come on this forum often? Would be great to keep in touch with you since you are going through the exact same thing as I. And I would love to know when you are going to be assigned your CO, has to be anyday now! My fingers are crossed for you and your partner!!! 

Felicity


----------



## michael1682

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Yeah totally not fair. Yeah I am trying to be really positive about it! Its hard when we are so young and want to spend this part of our life together and cant! I am sorry to hear about your wedding being set back. And I know what you mean by the stress. I am not sure exactly if it is because of this whole process but I am sure a majority of it is but I am getting such bad anxiety. I think its because I am a very organised person and I do not like to live in limbo and feel like right now that is what I am doing. My partner is also really stressed out too, obviously we just want to be together and the governments just make it so hard. We have already spent over 80000 dollars on our relationship from going back and forth, studying, having to live in each others countries and not able to work.. It gets expensive! Especially when we don't have that kind of money either..
> 
> I have never been to virginia but my boyfriends aunty and uncle live out there, hear its beautiful especially in the winter! Denver is amazing i do love it there, I have been raised on the Gold Coast which is hard to go from beach to mountain especially when i hate the winter! Not a big fan of winter there, would love to live summer there than summer here for the rest of my life would be amazing but so unrealistic!
> 
> Do you come on this forum often? Would be great to keep in touch with you since you are going through the exact same thing as I. And I would love to know when you are going to be assigned your CO, has to be anyday now! My fingers are crossed for you and your partner!!!
> 
> Felicity


I'm on here everyday reading up on situations and meeting new people going through the journey. I will definitely keep you posted once I get my CO.

And I feel you about coming from the coast to the mountains because even though winter is beautiful it can be quite brutal especially when a big snow storm comes and you gotta clean it up. Our winters in VA are 50/50 but Denver always has huge snow storms but like you said it's really nice.

My fiancé pretty much has the same mentality as you, very organized and at first wanted to move here to the states but when she saw how "on the fly/spur of the moment" we are here in the DMV (D.C./Maryland/Virginia) area she was like "ummmm.... I think I would be best if you move to Perth, which is what I wanted all along because Aus so relaxing, laid back and less drama. I like the "work hard, play hard" lifestyle it has to offer and can't wait to get back.

In the mean time hang in there and just continue to work hard and be patient. It's very stressful and I can definitely vouch for that mentally and physically.

I'll be in touch and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## numm3r

AUSUSA8892 said:


> Hey Michael My partner is American and lives in Denver Colorado and I am Australian and live in Gold Coast Queensland. This is the first year in our relationship we have had to actually live apart from one another for more than 2/3 months. I left america in April as I stayed there for 6 months on a B2 visa, spent time with my partner and alot of my time up in the mountains. I am going back to America on the 31st of October for a month so will return home on the 30th of November. We than are hoping our visa will be approved by January but with the time change of it now being 12-15 months supposedly we may have to come up with a plan b which means more money wasted. I guess I will probably go there and wait with him until he can come here or him come here on a visitor visa and wait until his visa is approved and leave the country so it can be approved and come back in. Its all such a hard difficult process. I wish they could approve it quicker than that long, they have to understand people are having to be apart from one another. Its just not fair.


I submitted my partner visa on September 1st, I also live in the Denver area. Have you done your medical? Have they given you a CO yet?


----------



## AUSUSA8892

Hey numm3r! Yes my partner did his medical, and we havn't officially been emailed about having a case officer but when my partner rang up immigration and asked they said we do have a case officer but said it could be a 12 month wait. That's cool your from denver though, I will be back there in 3 weeks to see my partner it will have been 4 months since I last saw him


----------



## AUSUSA8892

It's been almost three months since we applied so hoping within the next two our case officer contacts us


----------



## CCass

*Timeline*

I applied for my Temp Partner Visa back on August 13, 2014. I had not heard a single word until today when they requested my FBI background check. Which by the way, I submitted to the FBI in October. They just took the fee out of my account yesterday. The FBI has a 4 month processing time right now, FYI.

Its such a long process. I've had to wait over 5 months just to have them request documents. I'm not even sure if that means I've been assigned a CO. Hopefully it gets approved soon after this.


----------



## IndyMama

CCass said:


> I applied for my Temp Partner Visa back on August 13, 2014. I had not heard a single word until today when they requested my FBI background check. Which by the way, I submitted to the FBI in October. They just took the fee out of my account yesterday. The FBI has a 4 month processing time right now, FYI. Its such a long process. I've had to wait over 5 months just to have them request documents. I'm not even sure if that means I've been assigned a CO. Hopefully it gets approved soon after this.


Hey CCass!
Some movement is better than none, and I bet as soon as you get your certificate froM the FBI you'll get your grant. Yesterday on the other DC thread it was reported that the FBI was opening packets from October 30, so hopefully you'll get news soon!
Which subclass did you apply for, 300 or 309?
Your timeline gives me some hope - I applied August 17 and am SO hoping to get some movement soon. I did receive a standard 'your case will soon be allocated for assessment' email back at the end of November, but that's it so far.


----------



## ctegleston

CCass said:


> I applied for my Temp Partner Visa back on August 13, 2014. I had not heard a single word until today when they requested my FBI background check. Which by the way, I submitted to the FBI in October. They just took the fee out of my account yesterday. The FBI has a 4 month processing time right now, FYI.
> 
> Its such a long process. I've had to wait over 5 months just to have them request documents. I'm not even sure if that means I've been assigned a CO. Hopefully it gets approved soon after this.


CCass, I think we are on the exact timeline. I also filed August 13 2014 and only heard something on the 20th. So it was a full 4 months for the FBI ?


----------



## Gemini64

Hi,
This is my very first post ever, so I hope I'm doing this right i.e. I'm in the right section.
I've been reading the forum for a while now and decided I needed to reach out to others in the same boat (waiting for 309 visa). I'm an Aussie waiting to hear about my US husband's application. We applied on Oct 24 '14, and to date have not heard anything at all - no case worker, just initial acknowledgement of receipt of the application. From what I can gather, this is standard or is it? does not hearing from a CO mean that all is ok? I was probably being a bit optimistic in thinking the visa might be approved in the 5 months that's been quoted. Now I'm reading that it could take a year or more? Again, I'm as green as the hills, so if this post is not appropriate to this section, forgive me. Any replies are most welcome.


----------



## IndyMama

Hey Genmini64, welcome.
It's totally normal to not hear anything for a while. Most of us from the US have received an email stating that our applications are to be allocated for assessment 'soon' about 3 months after submittal. There have been a handful of 309 grants from the June-August applicants this month, though no one has heard about prospective marriage visas (I know you're a 309-er, but I'm a PMV-er so the lack of news on PMVs is a bit disheartening for me). Approvals in general are coming in at about 7 months, but we are all prepared to wait the quoted 12-15 month processing time (on DC embassy website).
The 5 month timeframe on DIBPs website is out of date and not consistent with communications from DC.
I suggest you search the forum for the other main thread for DC applicants; I don't remember the name but if you search the forum using "washington DC" you should be able to find it. That thread is a lot more active, and the first page tracks approval timelines over the past three years or so.


----------



## Gemini64

Indymama
Thanks very much for your reply. I appreciate your input. I will search out more info as you mentioned. 
All the best with your visa journey also. It's amazing just how many people are all waiting for the same outcome - it's nice to be able to share thoughts and get help through this crazy stressful wait time.


----------



## mthorn91

Hi Gemini64

I lodged my application for the 309/100 partner visa on 9 September 2014 and finally received a generic email from someone working at the embassy in DC on 3 Feb 2015. In this email were two attachments; a document checklist and general information. In it, it said that I needed to upload evidence of our relationship (general stuff as I have uploaded as much as I could already) but more importantly, I needed to get an Australian Federal Police clearance check. Additionally, it said I had 28 days to respond and if I didn't immigration was not going to remind me to upload anymore documents and continue with the process. 

I filled out the application for the background check that day, $40, quick application, and got a response only a few hours later from the AFP saying that it has been cleared and my certificate will be sent asap! 

I responded to that email and today, the 6th, I got an email from my case officer for the first time! She wrote: "Thank you for your email and update. I have received your email and have viewed the documents you have uploaded on your immi account. Grateful if you can please advise of you current phone number and a convenient time for me to call you to discuss your application."

So, all in all, it took about 5 months to hear anything from anybody and to have a case officer get a hold of me! Don't get discouraged by the wait time. I heard elsewhere that case officers generally do not contact you unless there is something missing from your application. That seems to be the case with me, anyhow


----------



## Gemini64

mthorn91
Thanks for your input. My husband is the applicant in the US. You mentioned an Australian police check, is that for me the sponsor?

We know this is a long process and have surrendered to it, otherwise would go mad. Next Friday is our first wedding anniversary and it's been a year since I saw my husband. I am however flying to the U.S. on Feb 20th for a few weeks. 

Judging by what you've said, and that you filed a month before us, we might hear something by March. I'm hoping if all goes well he'll be here by the end of the year. 

All the best


----------



## mthorn91

Gemini64 said:


> mthorn91
> Thanks for your input. My husband is the applicant in the US. You mentioned an Australian police check, is that for me the sponsor?
> 
> We know this is a long process and have surrendered to it, otherwise would go mad. Next Friday is our first wedding anniversary and it's been a year since I saw my husband. I am however flying to the U.S. on Feb 20th for a few weeks.
> 
> Judging by what you've said, and that you filed a month before us, we might hear something by March. I'm hoping if all goes well he'll be here by the end of the year.
> 
> All the best


The applicant only has to do an Australian background check only if he or she has spent 12 months in total (doesn't have to be consecutive) in Australia. So, if your husband has only spent a total of 11 months in Aus, then he shouldn't need a background check from there. Congrats on your first wedding anniversary and to seeing him soon! Best of luck to you.


----------



## AUSA0214

Thought we would join the waiting group. My wife is Australian and I from the U.S.A. We filed online for 309 offshore in D.C. on September 27, 2014. 
So far we have only recieved the general " your case will soon be allocated for assessment" email back in late November. 
Anyone know if D.C. filers are taking up to the 15 months or is this rare? We can handle the nine months but 15 seems a little crazy coming from a low risk country.
It has been a huge help hearing everyone's stories and timelines. Thank you all.


----------



## Shmiffy

You applied in Sept last year and still waiting on a case officer?
that is a long time.... myself and my partner is currently waiting to hear back from them as well, but we applied online and it was only the start of April this year (2015) that we submitted our application.
Have you tried emailing them? I have been sending them emails every time I have a questions and they have always gotten back to me with an answer within a few days, the contact for their washington office email can be found through the immi site in australia.
immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/americas/]Australian[/url] Immigration Email Enquiry Form for the Americas Region
I'd write to them if I were you, this way at least someone might be able to give you an idea as to what's going on.
Good luck!

PS: I was not allowed to post the link, but most of the URL is there, just add www in front of that link looking thing and it should (hopefully) take you to the right page


----------

